# Knitting Tea Party, Friday 26th May, 2017



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party, Friday 26th May, 2017.

I'm hoping that Sam is reading this and is feeling better than he was. I am sure I speak for all of us when I say that we are all thinking of you Sam and hoping that you are soon back home and back with us, it's not the same without you.
DH went walking today with some of his friends and took the picture below (don't know how to embed it into the text!) from the hills above Largs. It shows the islands of Arran, Cumbrae & Little Cumbrae which lie in the Firth of Clyde to the west of our town. The other photos are of our garden which seems to have suddenly burst into bloom over these last few sunny days! I take no credit for the garden as it is all DH's work, all I ever do is sit in it!
Tomorrow is Caitlin's 2nd birthday...how did that happen so quickly?!!......and she is staying overnight with her other grandparents as her mum & dad are going to a wedding. They have very kindly invited us down to their house in the afternoon to celebrate the wee one's birthday with them (BTW, this is not psycho gran!) so we will go there then visit my DB in hospital as he has now been moved to the hospital near to their house.....unfortunately it's 15 minutes drive further away from me! The doctor is very happy with the left foot which had the toe removed a few months ago, but the skin on the top of his right foot is not good, and of course they need to get rid of the infection in his system.
Hoping this week sees better health and happiness for everyone.
Kate


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 19th May, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-470406-1.html

*nittergma* has no access to a lap top currently and struggles to read on her phone or tablet. She is at her MIL's who is getting weaker. They needed to take her into ER for a few days of care that the family can't provide. Looking forward to catching up with others at KAP - and for the break I suspect.

*Pacer's* DS Matthew has his drawing of the two horses in a competition for disabled artists this week. And *Rookie's* DD#1 is to be named the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July

*kehinckle's* DSIL's father has died from a stroke; a good friend has broken her wrist and Kathy's DGS is in Alaska preparing to be deployed in about a month.

*Kate's* DB is in hospital again with an infection in his other foot this time. Expected to be in for 2-3 weeks - much to his disgust as he turns 60 in 2 weeks and doesn't want to be in hospital.

*Dreamweaver* is off her wound vac! She is thrilled indeed. Hopefully when she goes back next week he will still be happy with the progress and won't want her to go back on it. I wouldn't like to be him if he tries! Her DD's kidney biopsy came back clear so further tests needed to find out what is going on.

*Sorlenna's* T-cat who has been on drops for his eye recently is now on steroids and oral antibiotics as it was starting to get worse.

*The Wren* is in hospital - hasn't been keeping anything down for the last week. Was due to have a CT on liver the day he was admitted. Gwen has heard from Heidi that he is feeling miserable.

*Lurker* has heard from the hospital that they will schedule another appointment for her (about her hip) within 4 months.

Photos
10 - *Swedenme* - Coloured dreadlocks
23 - *Lurker* - Alpaca funny
23 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest (Bulldog)
26 - *Dreamweaver * - DGD 
27 - *Dreamweaver* - DD & DSIL on wedding day
28 - *Kate* - Photos of New York
29 - *Lurker* - Green guernsey completed
30 - *Kate* - Holiday pics
34 - *Pacer* - Matthew & his horse drawing
37 - *Sorlenna* - Squid
37 - *Sassafras* - Snake
38 - *Pacer* - Artist reception pics
49 - *Poledra* - Sock
61 - *Swedenme* - Rasberry & blueberry plants
62 - *Lurker* - A castle in Killarney
62 - *Fan* - Progress on jumper
64 - *Gwen* - Flexible eye darning needle
65 - *Fan* - Cross stitch
66 - *Fan* - New Zealand buttons!
71 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress/Knitted baby shoes
78 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt
87 - *Tami* - Baby afghan

RECIPES
35 - *Sam* - Thai Coconut Bone Broth

CRAFTS
6 - *Sam* - Swatch guage (link)
39 - *Bonnie* - Set in zipper tutorial (link)
58 - *Rookie* - Finishing needles (link)
59 - *Rookie* - Stuff4crafts (link)
70 - *Darowil* - Favourite knitting gadgets (link)
85 - *Bonnie* - Quilters baste & tack gun (link)

OTHERS
5- *Poledra*- Ramps (wild leeks)
7- *Rookie*- ramps
12 - *Rookie* Evans Scholarship
78 - *Flyty1n* - Blood thinners
84 - *Lurker* - Funny


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great to see your garden again Kate, DH does a lovely job with it. My goodness Caitlin is two- where indeed has the time gone!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully we will hear some further news of how Sam is getting on, before too much longer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous garden, Kate. My clemitis is blooming as well but I have it in a very large pot so nowhere near that size! Caitlin is such a doll.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For those looking for any info on "frog eye " magnifier, see the last page of last week's TP. I will try to do better later this week, but having picture and location issues right now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Kate and ladies 
Sam hope you are feeling much better today and are allowed to come home soon 
Happy birthday to Caitlin wasn't she just born a couple of months ago ????

We to have been having very hot summer days this last week , today reached 28c and my tablet is telling me it's still 26c now at 10pm 
Your garden looks lovely Kate, every thing is sprouting and flowering here as well although my honeysuckle has no smell this year for some reason weird. 
It has been another one of those days to get over and done with today as it would have been my sons 2nd wedding anniversary today . Kept busy and got rid of some frustration digging and pulling weeds 
Decided to cut one of the side hedges as it's really getting over grown when I was finished I was covered in greenfly still makes me itch just thinking about it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, Kate, for getting going again and to Margaret for the summary. Heidi sends thanks for all the prayers and love being sent to Sam. 

Tami I saw the baby afghan on the tail end of the last KTP and wanted to say it is gorgeous. I agree, it will be an heirloom. 

Jynx, regarding the tool you have that your DH made you for unpinning the safety pins: I have something very similar, though purchased, and I never really could get the hang of it to help me.

Kate your garden looks beautiful. Your DH certainly has a green thumb.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

First page! I haven't done that since last year!

Thank you,Kate, for taking Sam's place. Prayers continue for Sam. 

Thank you for the compliments on my baby afghan.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Claiming a chair. Thanks for the start, Kate and summary folk! Those photos surely pull at my heart--someday I must get to Scotland!

Sam, healing energy at full power coming to you. Be well soon, our dear friend!

Sonja, I'm sorry this was a tough day for you and your family. Hugs.

T-cat looks much improved today--DD and I both feel very relieved, though we are still a bit anxious as we hope the improvement leads to full mending. I am also quite sad to report that my BFF's little donkey passed this afternoon at 13 days old. She was just born too early to be strong enough to survive, though she put up a brave fight. I'd hoped she would rally, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. 

I've finished work for the day and am looking forward to a three day weekend (for those not in the US, it's our Memorial Day weekend so I have Monday off). We don't generally go out to events, as we don't like crowds, but a friend is returning to town this afternoon after being away for three weeks, so we may try to visit and perhaps have a meal; his wife tells us he caught a cold while away, though, so we'll see how he feels after he rests up a bit. She is likely on her way to the train station now to pick up him up as I think he gets in shortly.

Last night I did some clearing up, as I mentioned, and *might* have enough space to put the quilting frame up. I took a good look at DD's quilt, and it looks as if I got about 1/4 of it done on the machine, but I think I will just hand quilt the rest if the frame fits in this room (it's long and narrow, so I have to do some creative spacing!). I also discovered I still have 13 left to finish (!!!). I'd thought/hoped I was closer than that, but it is what it is (too bad I can't be a professional "piecer," and then hand them off to someone else to quilt, ha ha). Some I have backing for and some I don't, but I know where I'll start, anyway. And I found a shawl tucked in with all the hats I've not finished knitting, either, so I have no shortage of things to go at "slow but steady." Remind me I am NOT allowed to start anything new!

Bub's car wouldn't start last night but he seems to have got it worked out, so then he went grocery shopping. I think nice big salads are on my menu for the weekend. I do love my veggies.

Not much else happening at the moment, but I suppose that's enough. I prefer less excitement to more in most cases! Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I home from my trip, but I don't think I'll go back and read the last two weeks. So I'll read the summaries and start fresh here! I've missed all of you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome home, Pam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Claiming a chair. Thanks for the start, Kate and summary folk! Those photos surely pull at my heart--someday I must get to Scotland!
> 
> Sam, healing energy at full power coming to you. Be well soon, our dear friend!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear the little donkey didn't make it. 
Glad the car finally started. 
I am enjoying seeing the quilts you are making. We have a couple of local quilt shops. I enjoy going to one of them, much as I hate sewing! I stopped in a couple of weeks ago just to say hi. They have now been in business 2 years. It's run by 2 cousins. I left with a bag pattern and everything I needed to make it. I have since made 2. I took them in today for show and tell. Second one needs some more work on it as I'm not pleased with my finishing. I'll try to remember to get pics later. Do I left there today with a few more patterns and materials to make a purse! Shh don't tell DH I came home with more fabric! Ahh well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam. Your garden looks great & how can Caitlin be two already, where does time go. She sure is a cutie.
Margaret, thanks for doing the summary.
Sorleena, I love doing the piecing for quilts but the quilting, not so much, that's why I won't let myself start another til the current one is completed or I would end up with a box like you. Same with knitting, I rarely have more than one thing on the go at a time.
I finished putting out the tomatoes in the garden, put a row of flowers along the end of the garden, put out 3 new daylillies that came in the mail today, they are reblooming lillies, supposed to bloom in spring & again in fall, hope they will survive here, seeded 2 10 X10 foot patches of grass where DH moved things in the yard & then discovered a tree limb came down from the wind so I cleaned that up & hauled it away.
Still a few more plants to put out but enough for one day
When I came in there was a message on the machine from the mammography people, they want me to come back for another???? The woman told me not to get excited as 9 times out of 10 it's nothing but still...... I have an appointment in Saskatoon-apparently they have an advanced machine??- on Tuesday& then see my family doctor for the results next Thursday, I think it will be a long 6 days
I hope those in the US have a great long weekend. Our long weekend was last weekend- Victoria Day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pammie, welcome home, I hope your trip was great.

Sonja, sure doesn't seem 2 years since your son was married either, I didn't remember it was the same day as Caitlin's birthday.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, Friday 26th May, 2017.
> 
> I'm hoping that Sam is reading this and is feeling better than he was. I am sure I speak for all of us when I say that we are all thinking of you Sam and hoping that you are soon back home and back with us, it's not the same without you.
> DH went walking today with some of his friends and took the picture below (don't know how to embed it into the text!) from the hills above Largs. It shows the islands of Arran, Cumbrae & Little Cumbrae which lie in the Firth of Clyde to the west of our town. The other photos are of our garden which seems to have suddenly burst into bloom over these last few sunny days! I take no credit for the garden as it is all DH's work, all I ever do is sit in it!
> ...


Beautiful pictures, and very precious little Caitlin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another photo from Alastair's trip to Ireland:-

Blarney Castle, which is being repaired- hence the canvas


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I home from my trip, but I don't think I'll go back and read the last two weeks. So I'll read the summaries and start fresh here! I've missed all of you!


Glad you are home safely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you at the KAP and hearing about your trip.



pammie1234 said:


> I home from my trip, but I don't think I'll go back and read the last two weeks. So I'll read the summaries and start fresh here! I've missed all of you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Breath deep Bonnie. Praying it is nothing. I've had them do the same thing with me so think positively that it is absolutely nothing.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam. Your garden looks great & how can Caitlin be two already, where does time go. She sure is a cutie.
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summary.
> Sorleena, I love doing the piecing for quilts but the quilting, not so much, that's why I won't let myself start another til the current one is completed or I would end up with a box like you. Same with knitting, I rarely have more than one thing on the go at a time.
> I finished putting out the tomatoes in the garden, put a row of flowers along the end of the garden, put out 3 new daylillies that came in the mail today, they are reblooming lillies, supposed to bloom in spring & again in fall, hope they will survive here, seeded 2 10 X10 foot patches of grass where DH moved things in the yard & then discovered a tree limb came down from the wind so I cleaned that up & hauled it away.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, Friday 26th May, 2017.
> 
> I'm hoping that Sam is reading this and is feeling better than he was. I am sure I speak for all of us when I say that we are all thinking of you Sam and hoping that you are soon back home and back with us, it's not the same without you.
> DH went walking today with some of his friends and took the picture below (don't know how to embed it into the text!) from the hills above Largs. It shows the islands of Arran, Cumbrae & Little Cumbrae which lie in the Firth of Clyde to the west of our town. The other photos are of our garden which seems to have suddenly burst into bloom over these last few sunny days! I take no credit for the garden as it is all DH's work, all I ever do is sit in it!
> ...


Happy Birthday, Caitlin!!

Beautiful Garden - give my kudos to your DH for a great job.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and ladies
> Sam hope you are feeling much better today and are allowed to come home soon
> Happy birthday to Caitlin wasn't she just born a couple of months ago ????
> 
> ...


Those days that trigger memories are hard to deal with and staying busy is one good way. I'm not familiar with greenfly but makes me itch thinking about being covered in anything.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you, Kate, for getting going again and to Margaret for the summary. Heidi sends thanks for all the prayers and love being sent to Sam.
> 
> Tami I saw the baby afghan on the tail end of the last KTP and wanted to say it is gorgeous. I agree, it will be an heirloom.
> 
> ...


I don't use the tool much but I think that the spoon is upside down to pin so that bottom of pin glides up on bowl and you have a hard surface to press against and the spoon goes the other way to unpin so that the bowl is pointing up and helping to unpin by pressing up on the straight part of pin. There is also a straight looking rounded metal tool but I've never used it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry to hear the little donkey didn't make it.
> Glad the car finally started.
> I am enjoying seeing the quilts you are making. We have a couple of local quilt shops. I enjoy going to one of them, much as I hate sewing! I stopped in a couple of weeks ago just to say hi. They have now been in business 2 years. It's run by 2 cousins. I left with a bag pattern and everything I needed to make it. I have since made 2. I took them in today for show and tell. Second one needs some more work on it as I'm not pleased with my finishing. I'll try to remember to get pics later. Do I left there today with a few more patterns and materials to make a purse! Shh don't tell DH I came home with more fabric! Ahh well.


That sounds fun! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Kate your garden is fantastic, many hours of work involved by look of it.
So sorry little donkey didn't make it, but she sure tried hard to survive by sounds of it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Claiming a chair. Thanks for the start, Kate and summary folk! Those photos surely pull at my heart--someday I must get to Scotland!
> 
> Sam, healing energy at full power coming to you. Be well soon, our dear friend!
> 
> ...


Oh, so sorry Little D didn't make it but it was a valiant try.

Hope you saw all the end posts on last week's re maps and such.. Some of us didn't get over here in a timely manner!

I would love to just be a "piecer". I do like the hand quilting but have to do it in my big hoop. I can't change directions on a frame. I do have a square hoop on a stand that swivels all ways but I've not even tried it. My big hand hoop is my fav. I can't keep up with the hand quilting and make all the tops in my mind so would love to have some of them machine quilted by a professional who has one of the big machines but can't afford it!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam. Your garden looks great & how can Caitlin be two already, where does time go. She sure is a cutie.
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summary.
> Sorleena, I love doing the piecing for quilts but the quilting, not so much, that's why I won't let myself start another til the current one is completed or I would end up with a box like you. Same with knitting, I rarely have more than one thing on the go at a time.
> I finished putting out the tomatoes in the garden, put a row of flowers along the end of the garden, put out 3 new daylillies that came in the mail today, they are reblooming lillies, supposed to bloom in spring & again in fall, hope they will survive here, seeded 2 10 X10 foot patches of grass where DH moved things in the yard & then discovered a tree limb came down from the wind so I cleaned that up & hauled it away.
> ...


Oh, I forgot to say happy birthday to Caitlin!

Bonnie, I know this kind of thing happens a lot, so try not to worry. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I home from my trip, but I don't think I'll go back and read the last two weeks. So I'll read the summaries and start fresh here! I've missed all of you!


Welcome home and hope it was a fabulous time. (Sam is in hospital in Toledo and unable to keep food down. Gwen gives updates as she hears from Heidi.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie: I know it's worrisome, but try to keep the perspective that they're being very careful in doing a second one. There are quite a few variables in reading the changes from a baseline reading. I go to a mammography center and the radiologist reads the films before they allow you to go home so that additional films and/or ultrasound screenings can be done. Hope the next set of films are conclusive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami, the afghan is beautiful and it will be treasured.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam. Your garden looks great & how can Caitlin be two already, where does time go. She sure is a cutie.
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summary.
> Sorleena, I love doing the piecing for quilts but the quilting, not so much, that's why I won't let myself start another til the current one is completed or I would end up with a box like you. Same with knitting, I rarely have more than one thing on the go at a time.
> I finished putting out the tomatoes in the garden, put a row of flowers along the end of the garden, put out 3 new daylillies that came in the mail today, they are reblooming lillies, supposed to bloom in spring & again in fall, hope they will survive here, seeded 2 10 X10 foot patches of grass where DH moved things in the yard & then discovered a tree limb came down from the wind so I cleaned that up & hauled it away.
> ...


Is this your first mammogram? When I had my first, they called me in CA (I as babysitting first GD) to tell me there was an issue and to come back in when I returned. They redid it and a sonogram if I remember right. Later, I had a biopsy. It was nothing, just a calcium deposit, I believe. The advanced machine may be one of the new more 3-D or surround type. My hospital now does that. I know how difficult the unknown is and it will be a long 6 days but try to stay positive. No sense in worrying until there is something to worry about. There are several things that can give a poor reading or bad film so it may very well be nothing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie: I know it's worrisome, but try to keep the perspective that they're being very careful in doing a second one. There are quite a few variables in reading the changes from a baseline reading. I go to a mammography center and the radiologist reads the films before they allow you to go home so that additional films and/or ultrasound screenings can be done. Hope the next set of films are conclusive.


So do I. Our Women's Center at the hospital. Great technicians. They are no longer marking all my scars though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Breath deep Bonnie. Praying it is nothing. I've had them do the same thing with me so think positively that it is absolutely nothing.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie: I know it's worrisome, but try to keep the perspective that they're being very careful in doing a second one. There are quite a few variables in reading the changes from a baseline reading. I go to a mammography center and the radiologist reads the films before they allow you to go home so that additional films and/or ultrasound screenings can be done. Hope the next set of films are conclusive.


I thought they read the films in Lloyd before I left but maybe the radiologist is away because the call I got was from Saskatoon & that's where I have to go for follow ip


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, so sorry Little D didn't make it but it was a valiant try.
> 
> Hope you saw all the end posts on last week's re maps and such.. Some of us didn't get over here in a timely manner!
> 
> I would love to just be a "piecer". I do like the hand quilting but have to do it in my big hoop. I can't change directions on a frame. I do have a square hoop on a stand that swivels all ways but I've not even tried it. My big hand hoop is my fav. I can't keep up with the hand quilting and make all the tops in my mind so would love to have some of them machine quilted by a professional who has one of the big machines but can't afford it!!


I did see the posts--and yes, I'd love to just hand it off to someone to finish (I'd even do the binding) but it is pretty far out of my budget. I had a big hoop but don't know what happened to it. That's what I did the old quilt on (the one I just took off the bed). The frame is pretty big, so I tend to go all one way first and then turn it on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, Friday 26th May, 2017.
> 
> I'm hoping that Sam is reading this and is feeling better than he was. I am sure I speak for all of us when I say that we are all thinking of you Sam and hoping that you are soon back home and back with us, it's not the same without you.
> DH went walking today with some of his friends and took the picture below (don't know how to embed it into the text!) from the hills above Largs. It shows the islands of Arran, Cumbrae & Little Cumbrae which lie in the Firth of Clyde to the west of our town. The other photos are of our garden which seems to have suddenly burst into bloom over these last few sunny days! I take no credit for the garden as it is all DH's work, all I ever do is sit in it!
> ...


Thanks, Kate, for stepping in for Sam. You have a beautiful garden and it must be lovely to sit there among all the flowers. Sorry that your DB's right foot still isn't good. Hopefully it will improve in the next few days. Happy Birthday to Caitlin. I hope you enjoy the day with her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Is this your first mammogram? When I had my first, they called me in CA (I as babysitting first GD) to tell me there was an issue and to come back in when I returned. They redid it and a sonogram if I remember right. Later, I had a biopsy. It was nothing, just a calcium deposit, I believe. The advanced machine may be one of the new more 3-D or surround type. My hospital now does that. I know how difficult the unknown is and it will be a long 6 days but try to stay positive. No sense in worrying until there is something to worry about. There are several things that can give a poor reading or bad film so it may very well be nothing.


Not my first, I've been getting them done for about 20 years as my mom had breast cancer at 42 & her sister also


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and ladies
> Sam hope you are feeling much better today and are allowed to come home soon
> Happy birthday to Caitlin wasn't she just born a couple of months ago ????
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and ladies
> Sam hope you are feeling much better today and are allowed to come home soon
> Happy birthday to Caitlin wasn't she just born a couple of months ago ????
> 
> ...


I'm sorry it's been a difficult day for you. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Claiming a chair. Thanks for the start, Kate and summary folk! Those photos surely pull at my heart--someday I must get to Scotland!
> 
> Sam, healing energy at full power coming to you. Be well soon, our dear friend!
> 
> ...


I hope you have a great Memorial Day weekend. We had our Victoria Day weekend last week. Sometimes our holidays fall at the same time but not this year. I'm so sorry that the little donkey didn't make it. So very sad.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just dropped in saw Wren is not well. Sending prayers and good thoughts his way.

Hi everyone e!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just dropped in saw Wren is not well. Sending prayers and good thoughts his way.
> 
> Hi everyone e!


Hello to you too. I popped in to see if there were any updates on Sam. I'm continuing my prayers and hope he's feeling better each day as the IV fluids, etc. build up his strength.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SwedenMe: So sorry that it was a tough day, but very understandable. Do something nice for yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam. Your garden looks great & how can Caitlin be two already, where does time go. She sure is a cutie.
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summary.
> Sorleena, I love doing the piecing for quilts but the quilting, not so much, that's why I won't let myself start another til the current one is completed or I would end up with a box like you. Same with knitting, I rarely have more than one thing on the go at a time.
> I finished putting out the tomatoes in the garden, put a row of flowers along the end of the garden, put out 3 new daylillies that came in the mail today, they are reblooming lillies, supposed to bloom in spring & again in fall, hope they will survive here, seeded 2 10 X10 foot patches of grass where DH moved things in the yard & then discovered a tree limb came down from the wind so I cleaned that up & hauled it away.
> ...


Prayers that it's nothing. I once had to have 3! The first usual, then there was a problem with developing the film so I had to go back. I forget what was wrong with the second one but I had to go back for a third.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, welcome home, I hope your trip was great.
> 
> Sonja, sure doesn't seem 2 years since your son was married either, I didn't remember it was the same day as Caitlin's birthday.


Hugs for Sonja. And Happy Birthday to Caitlin


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami, the afghan is beautiful and it will be treasured.


Thank you. I know it will!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just dropped in saw Wren is not well. Sending prayers and good thoughts his way.
> 
> Hi everyone e!


Hi! Nice to see you again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great photos Kate, wow, where has the last 2 years gone? She's growing up way too fast, such a cutie though. 
I sure hope that they can get your brothers infection cleared out without him losing anymore appendages.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks to Kate for getting this week started. I do hope Sam feels better soon. I do know that some flu has been going around awhile ago in Michigan and it was a nasty one lasting several days for healthy people. I was thankful to miss that one. 

We should find out results from the art contest early next week. I am proud of Matthew for organizing himself to complete such a wonderful drawing again this year. I believe he has decided to put the drawing from last year up for sale at the Silent Auction in kap. He is hoping it will raise some money for Elm. We will have quite a few smaller items in the Silent Auction for Bella. Bella will be having surgery soon to remove a portion of the colon which is not healthy in order to prevent another prolapse of it. Bella's sister, Maddie, is planning on sending some of her jewelry that she has made to raise money for Bella's care. Matthew will have the fish drawing and some ceramics in the Silent Auction to raise money for Bella. 

Our family will be attending a wedding tomorrow and I will have to work a few hours on Sunday so Monday will be my lazy day to finish up some chores. 

Tami the afghan is beautiful. 
Sonja, your most recent dress is adorable. 
I haven't read much of last week's tea party but I do want to wish everyone to be well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

By the way Ladies, thank you for another start, Sam, I hope you are feeling much better soon. 
Long day today but got a lot done, hair is done, most of the shopping is done and David is all packed up and ready to go to the lake with my brother for the weekend. 
Marla and I are going to go to the Iris show tomorrow, I'll try to get some great photo's, but don't know, depends on weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Claiming a chair. Thanks for the start, Kate and summary folk! Those photos surely pull at my heart--someday I must get to Scotland!
> 
> Sam, healing energy at full power coming to you. Be well soon, our dear friend!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that the little donkey didn't make it, poor little mite. 
Good to hear that car is working, hope that it stays that way. 
You do seem to have plenty to keep you busy for a while, hopefully the frame will fit so you can use it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I home from my trip, but I don't think I'll go back and read the last two weeks. So I'll read the summaries and start fresh here! I've missed all of you!


Welcome home!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
Hope you have a great time at the wedding.

Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.

Here is my poor club footed poppet


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and ladies
> Sam hope you are feeling much better today and are allowed to come home soon
> Happy birthday to Caitlin wasn't she just born a couple of months ago ????
> 
> ...


HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Kate for getting this week started. I do hope Sam feels better soon. I do know that some flu has been going around awhile ago in Michigan and it was a nasty one lasting several days for healthy people. I was thankful to miss that one.
> 
> We should find out results from the art contest early next week. I am proud of Matthew for organizing himself to complete such a wonderful drawing again this year. I believe he has decided to put the drawing from last year up for sale at the Silent Auction in kap. He is hoping it will raise some money for Elm. We will have quite a few smaller items in the Silent Auction for Bella. Bella will be having surgery soon to remove a portion of the colon which is not healthy in order to prevent another prolapse of it. Bella's sister, Maddie, is planning on sending some of her jewelry that she has made to raise money for Bella's care. Matthew will have the fish drawing and some ceramics in the Silent Auction to raise money for Bella.
> 
> ...


I keep thinking "that's my favorite" of Matthew's drawings and then he does a new one and it becomes my favorite just as this one now is. It's amazing to be on the sidelines of his journey; thanks for letting us tag along. I'm glad he's like the mechanical pencils. I'm so glad he's including some of his wonderful items in the silent auction.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam. Your garden looks great & how can Caitlin be two already, where does time go. She sure is a cutie.
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summary.
> Sorleena, I love doing the piecing for quilts but the quilting, not so much, that's why I won't let myself start another til the current one is completed or I would end up with a box like you. Same with knitting, I rarely have more than one thing on the go at a time.
> I finished putting out the tomatoes in the garden, put a row of flowers along the end of the garden, put out 3 new daylillies that came in the mail today, they are reblooming lillies, supposed to bloom in spring & again in fall, hope they will survive here, seeded 2 10 X10 foot patches of grass where DH moved things in the yard & then discovered a tree limb came down from the wind so I cleaned that up & hauled it away.
> ...


I'm going to get the rest of my planting done this weekend while David's at the lake fishing, I hope. lol
You certainly got plenty done. 
I hope that it's one of the 9 times and nothing to worry at, but you are right, it will be a long 6 days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


She resembles my girls whose feet were always out of proportion to the rest of them until high school. Adorable little poppet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


I think she looks adorable. Love the contrast of her pink clothes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not my first, I've been getting them done for about 20 years as my mom had breast cancer at 42 & her sister also


Ah, it's been about 20 years for me too but I'm older with no family history until DD had it 7 years ago and some in cousin's family. I have friends that had to give up chocolate when there were some changes, cysts showing up on scans. Sending positive vibes that it is just one of those age changes we all have on occasion.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Kate for getting this week started. I do hope Sam feels better soon. I do know that some flu has been going around awhile ago in Michigan and it was a nasty one lasting several days for healthy people. I was thankful to miss that one.
> 
> We should find out results from the art contest early next week. I am proud of Matthew for organizing himself to complete such a wonderful drawing again this year. I believe he has decided to put the drawing from last year up for sale at the Silent Auction in kap. He is hoping it will raise some money for Elm. We will have quite a few smaller items in the Silent Auction for Bella. Bella will be having surgery soon to remove a portion of the colon which is not healthy in order to prevent another prolapse of it. Bella's sister, Maddie, is planning on sending some of her jewelry that she has made to raise money for Bella's care. Matthew will have the fish drawing and some ceramics in the Silent Auction to raise money for Bella.
> 
> ...


The bulldog is looking better and better.... great detail. You can tell his new pencils are expanding his art.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


She is just darling and doing a classic ballet pose!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd share what my oldest DD is doing tonight. Once a rocker, always a rocker and she has the family hooked as well. This is on the way to the U2 concert and Cowboy stadium. Wish I were there too! Rachel is in for the week-end so we can celebrate her 21st on Sunday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I home from my trip, but I don't think I'll go back and read the last two weeks. So I'll read the summaries and start fresh here! I've missed all of you!


Welcome back Pam 
By the looks of all your lovely pictures on fb you and your friends had a wonderful time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Claiming a chair. Thanks for the start, Kate and summary folk! Those photos surely pull at my heart--someday I must get to Scotland!
> 
> Sam, healing energy at full power coming to you. Be well soon, our dear friend!
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna . 
Wow 13 quilts and knitting project too . Sorlenna you are not allowed to start anymore new projects ????

Edit forgot to say I was sorry to hear about the little donkey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, welcome home, I hope your trip was great.
> 
> Sonja, sure doesn't seem 2 years since your son was married either, I didn't remember it was the same day as Caitlin's birthday.


Not the same day sons wedding anniversary was yesterday and Caitlin s birthday is today . Time sure is moving faster

Glad to see you have been getting all your plants . The day lillies sound interesting you will have to take pictures when they bloom
Mine are all growing wonderfully in their pots . Husband tried to get son to put plant them in the garden luckily son had the sense not to touch my lillies

Will be thinking about you and have crossed fingers that it's nothing when you go back for mammogram


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's new pencils are serving well! 

Bonnie, I think your poppet is adorable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna .
> Wow 13 quilts and knitting project too . Sorlenna you are not allowed to start anymore new projects ????


Thank you! Now it's official. LOL I worked on DD's tonight but just with the small frame. Tomorrow I'll try to set up the big one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those days that trigger memories are hard to deal with and staying busy is one good way. I'm not familiar with greenfly but makes me itch thinking about being covered in anything.


Thank you 
I wish I wasn't familiar with greenfly either , they are tiny green flies that eat beautiful plants and flowers , I say that as I never see them destroy weeds , that's why ladybirds are so good to have in the garden as they eat hundreds of them at a time . Sadly I haven't spotted any ladybirds so far this year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry it's been a difficult day for you. Hugs.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs for Sonja. And Happy Birthday to Caitlin


Thank you Tami


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Kate for getting this week started. I do hope Sam feels better soon. I do know that some flu has been going around awhile ago in Michigan and it was a nasty one lasting several days for healthy people. I was thankful to miss that one.
> 
> We should find out results from the art contest early next week. I am proud of Matthew for organizing himself to complete such a wonderful drawing again this year. I believe he has decided to put the drawing from last year up for sale at the Silent Auction in kap. He is hoping it will raise some money for Elm. We will have quite a few smaller items in the Silent Auction for Bella. Bella will be having surgery soon to remove a portion of the colon which is not healthy in order to prevent another prolapse of it. Bella's sister, Maddie, is planning on sending some of her jewelry that she has made to raise money for Bella's care. Matthew will have the fish drawing and some ceramics in the Silent Auction to raise money for Bella.
> 
> ...


wonderful work


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments on our garden, DH does work hard on it.
Sorry yesterday was a sad day for you *Sonja*, but that's another 'first' gone by. {{{hugs}}}
What a shame about the wee donkey *Sorlenna*, but I'm glad to hear T cat is doing better.
Fingers crossed on the mammogram *Bonnie* - I've also heard of loads of women being called back when it's nothing to worry about. Your poppet looks great, I'm sure she will be loved.
Welcome home *Pammie*! I hope you're going to post pictures?
Hello again to *Krestiekrew*, nice to have you pop in.
You have a good looking family *Jynx* - they look excited about the concert! We walked out on a U2 tribute band on the ship, they looked very like U2, but they sounded awful!
Looks like another lovely day here (3 in a row! Wow!) although they are forecasting thunderstorms later this afternoon...just when we're supposed to be seeing Caitlin! Oh well, it is what it is, we'll have a nice time despite the weather. It's a holiday weekend over here too and between that and the good weather it took me 1 hour & 20 minutes to get to the hospital yesterday, 20 minutes longer than usual. The traffic just kept grinding to a halt and at first I thought it must be an accident up ahead, but it was just the volume of traffic. Going to go and have my breakfast outside on the patio - have to take advantage of this good weather because it won't last! TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Summary of 19th May, 2017 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-470406-1.html
> ...


Thanks Ladies for getting another week started, you're doing a great job. I'm sure Sam is very proud of all his deputies and knows the job is in safe hands! Sending him all the love in the world and healing thoughts and wishes to get him back here with us as soon as possible.

Thanks for posting your photos Kate. Caitlin is growing so fast and is a gorgeous young lady. Your garden is looking beautiful too, amazing what a few days of sunshine will do.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I home from my trip, but I don't think I'll go back and read the last two weeks. So I'll read the summaries and start fresh here! I've missed all of you!


Welcome home Pammie. I hope you had a great trip and enjoyed London.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Kate for getting this week started. I do hope Sam feels better soon. I do know that some flu has been going around awhile ago in Michigan and it was a nasty one lasting several days for healthy people. I was thankful to miss that one.
> 
> We should find out results from the art contest early next week. I am proud of Matthew for organizing himself to complete such a wonderful drawing again this year. I believe he has decided to put the drawing from last year up for sale at the Silent Auction in kap. He is hoping it will raise some money for Elm. We will have quite a few smaller items in the Silent Auction for Bella. Bella will be having surgery soon to remove a portion of the colon which is not healthy in order to prevent another prolapse of it. Bella's sister, Maddie, is planning on sending some of her jewelry that she has made to raise money for Bella's care. Matthew will have the fish drawing and some ceramics in the Silent Auction to raise money for Bella.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary 
Won't be long now till KAP I'm looking forward to seeing all the pictures you post , it's just so nice to see everyone enjoying themselves
Mathew I'm really enjoying seeing the bulldog come to life


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


Thank you Bonnie 
Poppet is lovely , aren't they supposed to have big feet all the ones I've seen do


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am here. :sm11: Thanks Ladies for starting us off today. Sam...I hope you are starting to feel better. Big Hugs. 

Wow I cant believe that Caitlin is 2 already. Happy Birthday gorgeous girl.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sonja.... are you able to share the link to the pattern you use for the little crochet shoes you posted with the sneakers.? Please..... ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome home, Pam!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Breath deep Bonnie. Praying it is nothing. I've had them do the same thing with me so think positively that it is absolutely nothing.


From me too....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just thought I'd share what my oldest DD is doing tonight. Once a rocker, always a rocker and she has the family hooked as well. This is on the way to the U2 concert and Cowboy stadium. Wish I were there too! Rachel is in for the week-end so we can celebrate her 21st on Sunday.


Lovely family hope they had a lovely time . 
Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous 
Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


Well, I think she is a cutie. Love her little dress.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


Don't fret Bonnie, she looks great. Some little girl will love her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just thought I'd share what my oldest DD is doing tonight. Once a rocker, always a rocker and she has the family hooked as well. This is on the way to the U2 concert and Cowboy stadium. Wish I were there too! Rachel is in for the week-end so we can celebrate her 21st on Sunday.


Lovely picture of them all. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sonja.... are you able to share the link to the pattern you use for the little crochet shoes you posted with the sneakers.? Please..... ?


Hello Cathy 
I made the shoes from watching a video on you tube . Just type in Karen Bestwick and there is a link to all her videos , you have to scroll down a bit and there are 2 versions I made the ones with double sole but they are just as nice without the extra sole was just my preference . They are very easy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just thought I'd share what my oldest DD is doing tonight. Once a rocker, always a rocker and she has the family hooked as well. This is on the way to the U2 concert and Cowboy stadium. Wish I were there too! Rachel is in for the week-end so we can celebrate her 21st on Sunday.


Great looking family! I hope they all enjoyed the concert.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


Aaawwww so adorable. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy
> I made the shoes from watching a video on you tube . Just type in Karen Bestwick and there is a link to all her videos , you have to scroll down a bit and there are 2 versions I made the ones with double sole but they are just as nice without the extra sole was just my preference . They are very easy


Oh thanks Sonja. I have actually used her to make tiny booties. Thanks so much. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just thought I'd share what my oldest DD is doing tonight. Once a rocker, always a rocker and she has the family hooked as well. This is on the way to the U2 concert and Cowboy stadium. Wish I were there too! Rachel is in for the week-end so we can celebrate her 21st on Sunday.


They're in for a fun time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


I am glad that your son has finished his exams and can relax now. Yes life does have to go on..... I understand your concerns though. I hope the concert goes well and that he enjoys it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


First time I've seen another Isla. Happy Birthday again to Caitlyn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


He deserves a fun time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


I can understand you worrying Sonja, but Manchester is probably the safest place in the world right now. Glad all the exams are finished and your DS can relax and enjoy the summer. My DGS is knee deep in A levels at the moment. When I asked him if the end was in sight yet I got a rueful grin and "4 down, 14 to go"! He is rowing nearby this weekend so I'll be there cheering him on later today. Should be another warm summer day so quite nice for sitting around waiting. Of course someone may force a cold glass of something in my hand to help pass the time. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I can understand you worrying Sonja, but Manchester is probably the safest place in the world right now. Glad all the exams are finished and your DS can relax and enjoy the summer. My DGS is knee deep in A levels at the moment. When I asked him if the end was in sight yet I got a rueful grin and "4 down, 14 to go"! He is rowing nearby this weekend so I'll be there cheering him on later today. Should be another warm summer day so quite nice for sitting around waiting. Of course someone may force a cold glass of something in my hand to help pass the time. :sm02: :sm02:


Perfect weather to be near water I know you will enjoy your cold glass of lemonade :sm04: 
Good luck to your grandson , stinking exams I would ban the lot


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, Friday 26th May, 2017.
> 
> I'm hoping that Sam is reading this and is feeling better than he was. I am sure I speak for all of us when I say that we are all thinking of you Sam and hoping that you are soon back home and back with us, it's not the same without you.
> DH went walking today with some of his friends and took the picture below (don't know how to embed it into the text!) from the hills above Largs. It shows the islands of Arran, Cumbrae & Little Cumbrae which lie in the Firth of Clyde to the west of our town. The other photos are of our garden which seems to have suddenly burst into bloom over these last few sunny days! I take no credit for the garden as it is all DH's work, all I ever do is sit in it!
> ...


She's growing up so fast isn't she? And a Happy Birthday to her.
A garden where all you need do is sit in sounds perfect to me. Maybe one day I will have that.
David is putting together a couple of kitchen cupboards- don't know what means as far as getting a usable kitchen goes.
Has DB been moved becuase it is closer, he needs less care or more? Good to know the left foot is doing so well though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I home from my trip, but I don't think I'll go back and read the last two weeks. So I'll read the summaries and start fresh here! I've missed all of you!


Welcome back Pammie- did you have a good time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good day. Conference today which I dashed off from as soon as the speaker finished her last talk rather than hanging around the final song etc, as I had a 180th to get to. Soon after I arrived it started pouring with rain. Then a lady who had been at the same conference turned up. She had done exactly the same as me-well as the speaker is the senior ministers wife and a great speaker in her won right (as well as a good friend so what else could we do?). But this lady is slower than me, needed a pit stop and didn't know where she was going so she was just a few minutes after me and got soaked. While it was nice to avoid the rain I could have coped with being 'drowned' much better than she could.
And then the party was good as well- caught up with one friend who we keep missing at things. She became a grandmother a few weeks ago- and she also can't believe how wonderful it is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam. Your garden looks great & how can Caitlin be two already, where does time go. She sure is a cutie.
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summary.
> Sorleena, I love doing the piecing for quilts but the quilting, not so much, that's why I won't let myself start another til the current one is completed or I would end up with a box like you. Same with knitting, I rarely have more than one thing on the go at a time.
> I finished putting out the tomatoes in the garden, put a row of flowers along the end of the garden, put out 3 new daylillies that came in the mail today, they are reblooming lillies, supposed to bloom in spring & again in fall, hope they will survive here, seeded 2 10 X10 foot patches of grass where DH moved things in the yard & then discovered a tree limb came down from the wind so I cleaned that up & hauled it away.
> ...


It will be a long 6 days- but not all that high a chance that it is anything to worry about. And the regular mammograms mean even if it is that is normally caught early enough to not require any drastic treatment. Praying that one of 9 for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and ladies
> Sam hope you are feeling much better today and are allowed to come home soon
> Happy birthday to Caitlin wasn't she just born a couple of months ago ????
> 
> ...


Any idea what your DIL was doing today? One more significant first milestone over. Keeping busy a good way of dealing with the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought they read the films in Lloyd before I left but maybe the radiologist is away because the call I got was from Saskatoon & that's where I have to go for follow ip


Here the radiographer checks at the time that the film is clear but they don't read them. That is done later by the radiologist.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not my first, I've been getting them done for about 20 years as my mom had breast cancer at 42 & her sister also


Which makes you more concerned as you know that it is more likely that you will develop it as well. Have they looked for the gene to see if you have it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Kate for getting this week started. I do hope Sam feels better soon. I do know that some flu has been going around awhile ago in Michigan and it was a nasty one lasting several days for healthy people. I was thankful to miss that one.
> 
> We should find out results from the art contest early next week. I am proud of Matthew for organizing himself to complete such a wonderful drawing again this year. I believe he has decided to put the drawing from last year up for sale at the Silent Auction in kap. He is hoping it will raise some money for Elm. We will have quite a few smaller items in the Silent Auction for Bella. Bella will be having surgery soon to remove a portion of the colon which is not healthy in order to prevent another prolapse of it. Bella's sister, Maddie, is planning on sending some of her jewelry that she has made to raise money for Bella's care. Matthew will have the fish drawing and some ceramics in the Silent Auction to raise money for Bella.
> 
> ...


Love the Bulldog- my bulldogs lost again. Only 1 win still this season- looks like being their worst for many a long year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


You are just making sure that disabled dolls are around as well. Looks like you started the foot shaping too late or too soon so it wasn't centered right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


A music festival in Manchester is probably the safest place to be right now! But being concerned is natural. Yeah for exams all over-and a happy son again makes home life easier.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well that last page went very quickly! almost all me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well that last page went very quickly! almost all me.


I am still here too. Just relaxing on couch and attempting my first newborn all in one top down. DD didnt want anything much handknitted she said. Well of course now she wants a little cardigan, she has a couple of mine from when Serena was a baby but they are too small for now. Nothing much at all in shops sooo I am doing one. And when Penelope grows out of it (if it even fits her LOL) then Serena can use if for her baby born doll. I already had enough yarn here in a pink and white fleck so am using that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is right Sorlenna....don't start any more projects right now....however you are welcome to come visit me and help me with mine!!!! LOL! By the way, I am wearing a pair of the earrings (brown & white) that I got from you ages ago and just love them.
You are so talented in so many ways!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna .
> Wow 13 quilts and knitting project too . Sorlenna you are not allowed to start anymore new projects ????
> 
> Edit forgot to say I was sorry to hear about the little donkey


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Cute as can be! 


Sorlenna said:


> Matthew's new pencils are serving well!
> 
> Bonnie, I think your poppet is adorable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So adorable. Yes, Caitlin is growing up so fast; hard to believe she is now 2. Wasn't she just born!!??!!


KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful pictures...I'm sorry to hear about Sam and hope that he is doing better. Thank You for keeping us up on the news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still here too. Just relaxing on couch and attempting my first newborn all in one top down. DD didnt want anything much handknitted she said. Well of course now she wants a little cardigan, she has a couple of mine from when Serena was a baby but they are too small for now. Nothing much at all in shops sooo I am doing one. And when Penelope grows out of it (if it even fits her LOL) then Serena can use if for her baby born doll. I already had enough yarn here in a pink and white fleck so am using that.


Not lost anything if it doesn't fit as it can still be used by Serena.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not lost anything if it doesn't fit as it can still be used by Serena.


 :sm24: Yep. And I may as well make some tiny bootees/shoes, cardigans etc for her doll anyway. She is getting quite a lot of play with her baby doll now, DD gave her the baby born that she had when she was little and she "baths, feeds and changes clothes" etc. She sometimes "bottle feeds" her doll and now and then "breast feeds" sooooo funny.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> First time I've seen another Isla. Happy Birthday again to Caitlyn.


Quite a popular name here when I was young and seems to be coming back into fashion again now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> She's growing up so fast isn't she? And a Happy Birthday to her.
> A garden where all you need do is sit in sounds perfect to me. Maybe one day I will have that.
> David is putting together a couple of kitchen cupboards- don't know what means as far as getting a usable kitchen goes.
> Has DB been moved becuase it is closer, he needs less care or more? Good to know the left foot is doing so well though.


The moved him there because that is where the vascular/diabetic doctors are.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a good day. Conference today which I dashed off from as soon as the speaker finished her last talk rather than hanging around the final song etc, as I had a 180th to get to. Soon after I arrived it started pouring with rain. Then a lady who had been at the same conference turned up. She had done exactly the same as me-well as the speaker is the senior ministers wife and a great speaker in her won right (as well as a good friend so what else could we do?). But this lady is slower than me, needed a pit stop and didn't know where she was going so she was just a few minutes after me and got soaked. While it was nice to avoid the rain I could have coped with being 'drowned' much better than she could.
> And then the party was good as well- caught up with one friend who we keep missing at things. She became a grandmother a few weeks ago- and she also can't believe how wonderful it is.


You know someone who's 180?!! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a good day. Conference today which I dashed off from as soon as the speaker finished her last talk rather than hanging around the final song etc, as I had a 180th to get to. Soon after I arrived it started pouring with rain. Then a lady who had been at the same conference turned up. She had done exactly the same as me-well as the speaker is the senior ministers wife and a great speaker in her won right (as well as a good friend so what else could we do?). But this lady is slower than me, needed a pit stop and didn't know where she was going so she was just a few minutes after me and got soaked. While it was nice to avoid the rain I could have coped with being 'drowned' much better than she could.
> And then the party was good as well- caught up with one friend who we keep missing at things. She became a grandmother a few weeks ago- and she also can't believe how wonderful it is.


Oops, a Gwennie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


Love them both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely picture of them all. :sm11:


I agree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You know someone who's 180?!! :sm06: :sm09:


Should been 160th (a husband and wife turn 80 within a couple of months of each other).

And now off to bed- especially as my battery on my laptop is down to 7%. Didn't bother to bring the charger as I head back to my brothers tomorrow morning and figured if I ran of battery I would just stop internetting. So worked perfectly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David is headed to the lake for fishing, hopefully they will have a lovely weekend for it. I just paid his traffic ticket for Iowa, I almost forgot and it has to be paid by the 6th of June, I hate paying traffic tickets, well it's actually a log book violation, nothing big but $127.50 worth. :sm14: 
For some reason he feels the need to get one in the two months before vacation, almost every year I think. 
I'm half tempted to go back to bed, I'm tired. lol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David is headed to the lake for fishing, hopefully they will have a lovely weekend for it. I just paid his traffic ticket for Iowa, I almost forgot and it has to be paid by the 6th of June, I hate paying traffic tickets, well it's actually a log book violation, nothing big but $127.50 worth. :sm14:
> For some reason he feels the need to get one in the two months before vacation, almost every year I think.
> I'm half tempted to go back to bed, I'm tired. lol


And I am waiting for some very heavy and noisy rain to settle down so I can go to bed. 11.30pm here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from Alastair's trip to Ireland:-
> 
> Blarney Castle, which is being repaired- hence the canvas


Lovely!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is right Sorlenna....don't start any more projects right now....however you are welcome to come visit me and help me with mine!!!! LOL! By the way, I am wearing a pair of the earrings (brown & white) that I got from you ages ago and just love them.
> You are so talented in so many ways!


I'd love to help you! And thank you. Sometimes I think varied talents is a nice phrase for scattered. LOL

T cat fought with me about taking his medicine last night, which I take as a good sign! He's definitely feeling better.

Healing thoughts for Sam continue and for any others who need them.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam.....
Healing prayers and thoughts from anyone and everyone on KTP I am sure.
Get well very soon and get home.
Thanks to all who pitch in and do so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Kate for getting this week started. I do hope Sam feels better soon. I do know that some flu has been going around awhile ago in Michigan and it was a nasty one lasting several days for healthy people. I was thankful to miss that one.
> 
> We should find out results from the art contest early next week. I am proud of Matthew for organizing himself to complete such a wonderful drawing again this year. I believe he has decided to put the drawing from last year up for sale at the Silent Auction in kap. He is hoping it will raise some money for Elm. We will have quite a few smaller items in the Silent Auction for Bella. Bella will be having surgery soon to remove a portion of the colon which is not healthy in order to prevent another prolapse of it. Bella's sister, Maddie, is planning on sending some of her jewelry that she has made to raise money for Bella's care. Matthew will have the fish drawing and some ceramics in the Silent Auction to raise money for Bella.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you missed the flu bug too, hopefully it won't make a second round. 
Matthew's doing fantastic with the mechanical pencils, his drawing just keeps getting better and better. 
Poor little Bella, I hope that she doesn't have too long a recovery from this surgery, and no complications.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


Awe, she's adorable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just thought I'd share what my oldest DD is doing tonight. Once a rocker, always a rocker and she has the family hooked as well. This is on the way to the U2 concert and Cowboy stadium. Wish I were there too! Rachel is in for the week-end so we can celebrate her 21st on Sunday.


What a lovely family and they are having a blast and not even at the concert yet. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


Awe, two adorable little heartbreakers in the making. :sm02:


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

I like your club footed poppet a lot!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just thought I'd share what my oldest DD is doing tonight. Once a rocker, always a rocker and she has the family hooked as well. This is on the way to the U2 concert and Cowboy stadium. Wish I were there too! Rachel is in for the week-end so we can celebrate her 21st on Sunday.


Great looking family, I'm sure they will have fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you
> I wish I wasn't familiar with greenfly either , they are tiny green flies that eat beautiful plants and flowers , I say that as I never see them destroy weeds , that's why ladybirds are so good to have in the garden as they eat hundreds of them at a time . Sadly I haven't spotted any ladybirds so far this year


Are they a type of aphids? I get aphids in my delphiniums almost every spring, they are green & leave green eggs on the bottom of leaves. I mix dish soap & water & make it sudsy & pour over the plants, no more aphids. It might be worth a try on your plants, it doesn't harm the plants


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


What a pair of cuties!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> wonderful work


Thank you and welcome to the tea party.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie
> Poppet is lovely , aren't they supposed to have big feet all the ones I've seen do


Yes the feet are supposed to be big but all the other I've seen have the feet facing forward, mine, especially the right foot seems to be turned way out????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


I hope your DS has a good time, after last weeks events I can sure understand people worrying.
Good his exams are done & you get your happy son back. Does he have a job for the summer?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can understand you worrying Sonja, but Manchester is probably the safest place in the world right now. Glad all the exams are finished and your DS can relax and enjoy the summer. My DGS is knee deep in A levels at the moment. When I asked him if the end was in sight yet I got a rueful grin and "4 down, 14 to go"! He is rowing nearby this weekend so I'll be there cheering him on later today. Should be another warm summer day so quite nice for sitting around waiting. Of course someone may force a cold glass of something in my hand to help pass the time. :sm02: :sm02:


Good luck to your GS with both exams & races. Have fun watching


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Which makes you more concerned as you know that it is more likely that you will develop it as well. Have they looked for the gene to see if you have it?


No, haven't had any gene testing. I have always thought that my sister is more at risk than me as she is a lot like mom where I'm totally like my Dads family in looks, weight & high BP


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Back last night from our trip to Blackpool with some on the connections thread. It was an enjoyable 5 days. I'm way behind but have Sam in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> You are just making sure that disabled dolls are around as well. Looks like you started the foot shaping too late or too soon so it wasn't centered right.


Maybe, I ticked the rows off as I did them but still could have gone wrong????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Quite a popular name here when I was young and seems to be coming back into fashion again now.


I've only heard that name once & she's about 70, didn't have a clue how to spell it until I was told????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The moved him there because that is where the vascular/diabetic doctors are.


Hope with easy access to specialists they can get his problem sorted out quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes &'the compliments on the poor poppet
Time to get something done. We are supposed to get s heatwave next week 30+C/90F sombetter get all my plants out so they can settle in before the stress. The crops & my garden should sure jump with that heat after the rain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they a type of aphids? I get aphids in my delphiniums almost every spring, they are green & leave green eggs on the bottom of leaves. I mix dish soap & water & make it sudsy & pour over the plants, no more aphids. It might be worth a try on your plants, it doesn't harm the plants


That's them I use the exact same solution and put it in a spray bottle but I'm fighting a losing battle as right along the side of the right side of house and Gardens is a very big hedgerow that is home to the whole British greenfly colony


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


She's in the middle of a dance step!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


Hope that your son and his friend have a great time! :sm13:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Back last night from our trip to Blackpool with some on the connections thread. It was an enjoyable 5 days. I'm way behind but have Sam in my prayers.


It looked like a fantastic time. Glad that Barny could join you. Glad you all got safely home and are ready to begin planning the next one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to help you! And thank you. Sometimes I think varied talents is a nice phrase for scattered. LOL
> 
> T cat fought with me about taking his medicine last night, which I take as a good sign! He's definitely feeling better.
> 
> Healing thoughts for Sam continue and for any others who need them.


Scattered fits me perfectly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gavi said:


> I like your club footed poppet a lot!


Gavi, welcome to our tea party! There is always room for one more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's them I use the exact same solution and put it in a spray bottle but I'm fighting a losing battle as right along the side of the right side of house and Gardens is a very big hedgerow that is home to the whole British greenfly colony


Hmm, do the dishes in a dishpan or bucket and pitch on the hedge row when done? Just move down a bit each day?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers continue for Sam. Hoping for an update soon with good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers continue for Sam. Hoping for an update soon with good news.


I do too. That bag is awesome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Back last night from our trip to Blackpool with some on the connections thread. It was an enjoyable 5 days. I'm way behind but have Sam in my prayers.


Glad you are home, hoping the travel went well, and glad it was enjoyable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's them I use the exact same solution and put it in a spray bottle but I'm fighting a losing battle as right along the side of the right side of house and Gardens is a very big hedgerow that is home to the whole British greenfly colony


Oh groan, to the hedgerow! Is it a protected one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


Very nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do too. That bag is awesome.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's them I use the exact same solution and put it in a spray bottle but I'm fighting a losing battle as right along the side of the right side of house and Gardens is a very big hedgerow that is home to the whole British greenfly colony


Do you have those fertilizer applicators that are a bottle of liquid fertilizer you attach to a hose & it siphons the right amount out with the water? If so, I wonder if a person could put dish soap in an empty one & dose them that way?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


Looks great, I've seen those before. I've been thinking of making one of those carriers for a 9 X13 pan, have you seen them?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Should been 160th (a husband and wife turn 80 within a couple of months of each other).
> 
> And now off to bed- especially as my battery on my laptop is down to 7%. Didn't bother to bring the charger as I head back to my brothers tomorrow morning and figured if I ran of battery I would just stop internetting. So worked perfectly.


Wow! I thought you'd pressed an extra number and meant 18th!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Kate for getting this week started. I do hope Sam feels better soon. I do know that some flu has been going around awhile ago in Michigan and it was a nasty one lasting several days for healthy people. I was thankful to miss that one.
> 
> We should find out results from the art contest early next week. I am proud of Matthew for organizing himself to complete such a wonderful drawing again this year. I believe he has decided to put the drawing from last year up for sale at the Silent Auction in kap. He is hoping it will raise some money for Elm. We will have quite a few smaller items in the Silent Auction for Bella. Bella will be having surgery soon to remove a portion of the colon which is not healthy in order to prevent another prolapse of it. Bella's sister, Maddie, is planning on sending some of her jewelry that she has made to raise money for Bella's care. Matthew will have the fish drawing and some ceramics in the Silent Auction to raise money for Bella.
> 
> ...


The bulldog is really emerging.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I hope Matthew got lots of votes in the contest, I look forward to the results. Sounds like there will b lots of great things for the silent auction.
> Hope you have a great time at the wedding.
> 
> Sonja, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> ...


So cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just thought I'd share what my oldest DD is doing tonight. Once a rocker, always a rocker and she has the family hooked as well. This is on the way to the U2 concert and Cowboy stadium. Wish I were there too! Rachel is in for the week-end so we can celebrate her 21st on Sunday.


They all look so happy. Lovely family photo.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


Nice! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite a large bag! Pretty fabric.


tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


She is growing and looks so happy. Both are pretty little girls.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


I saw in the paper today that Ariana Grande is planning another concert in Manchester to aid the families involved in that catastrophe. We can only pray that there are no more crazies out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I saw in the paper today that Ariana Grande is planning another concert in Manchester to aid the families involved in that catastrophe. We can only pray that there are no more crazies out there.


I am sure the Police and Military will be on the highest alert.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> First time I've seen another Isla. Happy Birthday again to Caitlyn.


I have a great niece named Isla.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes &'the compliments on the poor poppet
> Time to get something done. We are supposed to get s heatwave next week 30+C/90F sombetter get all my plants out so they can settle in before the stress. The crops & my garden should sure jump with that heat after the rain


Please send some this way. I hear that we are in for a wet summer :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gavi, welcome to our tea party! There is always room for one more!


Welcome from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


Very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a great niece named Isla.


Our granddaughter is the first I'd heard it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great bag, Tami. 

I have a friend who named her little girl Isla. I'd never heard of it before then either. 

Working on more quilting today...I know y'all are surprised. Ha.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for starting new week. Love pictures. Wow, Caitlin is 2! 
Margaret, thank you for summary.
Bonnie, I know it is worrying. I will keep you in prayers. I have had 3 needle biopsies because of mammograms and they were all negative. So chances are they are right and all will be well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hugs, sorry you have had an understandably difficult day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they a type of aphids? I get aphids in my delphiniums almost every spring, they are green & leave green eggs on the bottom of leaves. I mix dish soap & water & make it sudsy & pour over the plants, no more aphids. It might be worth a try on your plants, it doesn't harm the plants


Yes greenfly are aphids. I've tried the soapy water treatment in the past with good results. Might take more than one go though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hugs, sorry you have had an understandably difficult day.


From me too, there will be an awful lot of these milestones to get by, if my experience is a measure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, what a beautiful family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting new week. Love pictures. Wow, Caitlin is 2!
> Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Bonnie, I know it is worrying. I will keep you in prayers. I have had 3 needle biopsies because of mammograms and they were all negative. So chances are they are right and all will be well.


The words needle biopsies sent shudders of bad memories through me. But, then I remembered that I survived the surgery and am still here 10 years later so can just be glad that these diagnostic tools are available to pinpoint (literally) where the tumors are.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David is headed to the lake for fishing, hopefully they will have a lovely weekend for it. I just paid his traffic ticket for Iowa, I almost forgot and it has to be paid by the 6th of June, I hate paying traffic tickets, well it's actually a log book violation, nothing big but $127.50 worth. :sm14:
> For some reason he feels the need to get one in the two months before vacation, almost every year I think.
> I'm half tempted to go back to bed, I'm tired. lol


I hate having to pay any kind of traffic fines. Parking, speeding, I begrudge the lot, when I think of what I could have spent that money on but have been good and left it in the bank and then it all has to go on fines. 
:sm14: :sm14:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The words needle biopsies sent shudders of bad memories through me. But, then I remembered that I survived the surgery and am still here 10 years later so can just be glad that these diagnostic tools are available to pinpoint (literally) where the tumors are. My sympathies that you also went through them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The words needle biopsies sent shudders of bad memories through me. But, then I remembered that I survived the surgery and am still here 10 years later so can just be glad that these diagnostic tools are available to pinpoint (literally) where the tumors are.


So sorry to touch your bad memories, glad you have grateful memory.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you for posting link to new KTP for me. Wow, 12 pages by the time I opened new week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you for posting link to new KTP for me. Wow, 12 pages by the time I opened new week.


You're welcome - didn't want to leave you talking to yourself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's them I use the exact same solution and put it in a spray bottle but I'm fighting a losing battle as right along the side of the right side of house and Gardens is a very big hedgerow that is home to the whole British greenfly colony


Not the whole British colony, some of them live down here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So sorry to touch your bad memories, glad you have grateful memory.


The doctor (radiologist?) and nurses (2) in the room with me were so wonderful and so sweet, but no one had prepared me for the process. I suppose it's the only physical way possible to do what they need to do, but I sure felt like a car on a lift with the mechanics doing their work under the chassis. I am very grateful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


Love that bag Tami. Do you take export orders?!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Not the whole British colony, some of them live down here.


Soapy water with an addition of some vegetable oil works very well. The oil sticks to them and helps suffocation. Brutal but effective, and better than chemicals.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:
 

> Soapy water with an addition of some vegetable oil works very well. The oil sticks to them and helps suffocation. Brutal but effective, and better than chemicals.


Haven't heard of adding vegetable oil but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have those fertilizer applicators that are a bottle of liquid fertilizer you attach to a hose & it siphons the right amount out with the water? If so, I wonder if a person could put dish soap in an empty one & dose them that way?


That's a great idea! We have car wash bottles like that, so if using dish soap water in it, you wouldn't be cross contaminating with fertilizer chemicals.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, I've seen those before. I've been thinking of making one of those carriers for a 9 X13 pan, have you seen them?


No, I haven't. I need one of those! I have just been watching you tube videos on how to make the microwaveable hot pad bowls. I think I will be making some of those. There was even one that is made flatter for a plate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is quite a large bag! Pretty fabric.


It is huge!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice! :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great bag, Tami.
> 
> I have a friend who named her little girl Isla. I'd never heard of it before then either.
> 
> Working on more quilting today...I know y'all are surprised. Ha.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love that bag Tami. Do you take export orders?!!


LOL! No, I don't. My second one didn't come out as nice. My squares weren't cut quite as square. I didn't notice it until I had it almost all together. I hate sewing, but every once in a while I get the bug.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, loved your bag.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So how do you pronounce Isla? Is it like "Is - Lah"? I've never heard or seen the name.



budasha said:


> I have a great niece named Isla.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I am SO GLAD you are still here!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> The words needle biopsies sent shudders of bad memories through me. But, then I remembered that I survived the surgery and am still here 10 years later so can just be glad that these diagnostic tools are available to pinpoint (literally) where the tumors are.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So how do you pronounce Isla? Is it like "Is - Lah"? I've never heard or seen the name.


The way I know of it is eye lah or ay lah


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The words needle biopsies sent shudders of bad memories through me. But, then I remembered that I survived the surgery and am still here 10 years later so can just be glad that these diagnostic tools are available to pinpoint (literally) where the tumors are.


Me too. I don't think I'll ever forget those.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


I'm glad to hear that he's home and hope that he really is feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So how do you pronounce Isla? Is it like "Is - Lah"? I've never heard or seen the name.


They pronounce it eye-luh.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew's gift to the bride and groom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


Good to hear he's better but maybe sent home too soon? Sam if you're reading hope you are back to normal soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Needless to say we are at a wedding reception right now for a good friend of ours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


Good news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So how do you pronounce Isla? Is it like "Is - Lah"? I've never heard or seen the name.


I-la as you would pronounce island as i-land.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am SO GLAD you are still here!!!


Thank you; me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Me too. I don't think I'll ever forget those.


Traumatic to say the least. Glad you are here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow. That is beautiful Matthew.


pacer said:


> Matthew's gift to the bride and groom.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, now you're home, we're glad, but you'd better take it easy so you can be fully well! Sending love & light your way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow. That is beautiful Matthew.


Anchors are the wedding theme.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes the feet are supposed to be big but all the other I've seen have the feet facing forward, mine, especially the right foot seems to be turned way out????


Just put her shoes on the wrong feet Bonnie as that is what we are told for little ones with feet pointing outward ☺ :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


I am so glad. Just hope it's not too soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's gift to the bride and groom.


 Darn finger hit the wrong button on the phone. It was supposed to be a thumbs up!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


Very nice ! I really like it :sm24:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> The doctor (radiologist?) and nurses (2) in the room with me were so wonderful and so sweet, but no one had prepared me for the process. I suppose it's the only physical way possible to do what they need to do, but I sure felt like a car on a lift with the mechanics doing their work under the chassis. I am very grateful!


I remember the feeling oh so well! And the long trip home to my hubby's arms. Don't remember the trip from town home ever being as long as it felt. But prayers are helping the healing :sm02:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sam I'm glad to hear you are home. Please take care .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I remember the feeling oh so well! And the long trip home to my hubby's arms. Don't remember the trip from town home ever being as long as it felt. But prayers are helping the healing :sm02:


Prayers continue. I'm sure it's a memory that never goes away.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you RookieRetire. Blessed to be a survivor


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Will post my projects I'm working on and done than have to plug iPad in as at 4%


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Finally finished as ran out of beige yarn


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My new project


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


May your next surgery go well and recovery be complete and quick. My prayers and best wishes will continue through this.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> May your next surgery go well and recovery be complete and quick. My prayers and best wishes will continue through this.


Thank you


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The fox blanket was my first corner to corner blanket and the whale blanket is my first graph blanket


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, what a wonderful gift for bride and groom.
Sam, so happy you are home. Hate to get mushy, BUT, you are well loved at KTP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubbalove, prayers for your surgery 7/11, hopefully I can remember date, but just in case will pray for you daily.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubbalove, great job on fox blanket. Whale looks equally lovely.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for your prayers . And for the comment on my blanket.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Matthew I'm voting on your picture to be first! Your drawings really stand out!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Need to go back a couple of weeks and try to catchup


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


I had the more complicated one also. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Will post my projects I'm working on and done than have to plug iPad in as at 4%


He's adorable. I want to try one of those.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My new project


Very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Anchors are the wedding theme.


Lovely. I am sure they appreciated Matthew's gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


All the very best for the reconstruction!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My new project


Both look really good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got home from a lovely lunch with Fan- saw several of her needlework pictures, and one beaded one- she does very fine work. We had pumpkin soup which is one of my very favourites.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just had a lobster roll! Yummy, yummy, yummy. Shades of Maine on the California desert.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just had a lobster roll! Yummy, yummy, yummy. Shades of Maine on the California desert.


We made peel and eat shrimp on the grill tonight--it was very good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


I'm glad that all went well at the University thing and hopefully all went well with the concerts. What a relief to have exams all over with.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Just put her shoes on the wrong feet Bonnie as that is what we are told for little ones with feet pointing outward ☺ :sm09:


????????????. Hi, Jackie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I am waiting for some very heavy and noisy rain to settle down so I can go to bed. 11.30pm here.


We had some rain early afternoon, but then it cleared all up. Marla and I started running errands at 9am and didn't get home until after 3, we did stop for a late lunch before coming home since we were starving. 
Went to the Iris show, got a few pictures but it started raining while we were there and there really weren't too many that were bloomed yet, I'll post a picture or 2 later from my phone. 
I got the kitchen cleaned and recycling walked down after I got home and then I even managed to get my flower starts all transplanted into big pots and placed in the borders. Tomorrow I'm working in the veggie garden and getting that done. 
Now to get all caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to help you! And thank you. Sometimes I think varied talents is a nice phrase for scattered. LOL
> 
> T cat fought with me about taking his medicine last night, which I take as a good sign! He's definitely feeling better.
> 
> Healing thoughts for Sam continue and for any others who need them.


His fighting the meds is a good sign for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


I hope all goes well, sort of a downer on your summer. Hope the recovery is quick.
Do you have any little ones just now?

The whale blanket is going to be lovely. Who are you making them for?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Will post my projects I'm working on and done than have to plug iPad in as at 4%


That's really cute, Jackie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> May your next surgery go well and recovery be complete and quick. My prayers and best wishes will continue through this.


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


That's great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got home from a lovely lunch with Fan- saw several of her needlework pictures, and one beaded one- she does very fine work. We had pumpkin soup which is one of my very favourites.


I'm glad you had fun, nice for you to get out


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I hate having to pay any kind of traffic fines. Parking, speeding, I begrudge the lot, when I think of what I could have spent that money on but have been good and left it in the bank and then it all has to go on fines.
> :sm14: :sm14:


Me too! That would have bought a lot of yarn or even fly tying supplies, or better yet, both. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


Glad you are home Sam! But do as Heidi and the doc tell you please. 
Thank you Gwen for keeping us updated, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's gift to the bride and groom.


It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Anchors are the wedding theme.


Ooh, it's lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


Prayers also that your surgery goes to plan and you have a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Will post my projects I'm working on and done than have to plug iPad in as at 4%


Ooh, he's cute!!!
Love the whale! If I were only willing to take the time to do an afghan, I'd do the little whale for sure. 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is my poor club footed poppet


Bonnie, she is as sweet as she could be; some little girl will cherish her! Hoping you get thru your "wait" staying hopeful, and the test comes back negative.

So glad you are home Sam and hope that you continue to feel better and better every day.

Tami, the bags are so attractive!

It was perfect at the lake this weekend. Made all the better when my 6 yr. old grandson told his mama that grandma is his best friend! (I don't expect it to last, but it sure made my day.)

And finally, welcome to any and all newcomers. The Tea Party is a lovely place to get together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got home from a lovely lunch with Fan- saw several of her needlework pictures, and one beaded one- she does very fine work. We had pumpkin soup which is one of my very favourites.


What a wonderful way to spend an afternoon. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodness, life with Ryssa and Gizmo is like living with 2 two year old children. lol 
They both want to play but they don't want to play with each other or even with the same toy, but the minute one has a toy, the other feels that they should have it instead. lol And Ryssa thinks I have stretch armstrong arms and can reach 7 feet to get her toy where she drops it and looks at me waiting for me to get it and roll or throw it again depending on if it's a car or stuffy. lol Does keep me moving but it doesn't help my knitting any.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a wonderful way to spend an afternoon. :sm24:


Yes it was, Julie is great company and I got to see her knitting expertise on a glove she's making. I've never done a 4 needle project, so it was super to see the expert in action. 
It's been very pleasantly warm today, so we could sit in the lounge with sun pouring in to keep us toasty warm.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well, sort of a downer on your summer. Hope the recovery is quick.
> Do you have any little ones just now?
> 
> The whale blanket is going to be lovely. Who are you making them for?


We have had two little ones for a month we are now waiting to see who comes next. 
I did the fox just to try it and my DD #2 asked if she could have it for a friend.
The whale will be going to a friend who went back home to Korea she calls me Momma . It will be her first child, she has lost a few.
I'm hopeing it will get healed fast as the fall will be very busy. Will be making a trip to see our little man out in B.C


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, what a wonderful memory. My DGD brought me to show and tell at school one year. When the teacher asked her what was her grandma's name she looked at the teacher like she was crazy, "Grandma"!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it was, Julie is great company and I got to see her knitting expertise on a glove she's making. I've never done a 4 needle project, so it was super to see the expert in action.
> It's been very pleasantly warm today, so we could sit in the lounge with sun pouring in to keep us toasty warm.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had the more complicated one also. Let me know if you have any questions.


Thank you I will keep this in mind


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machristie, what a wonderful memory. My DGD brought me to show and tell at school one year. When the teacher asked her what was her grandma's name she looked at the teacher like she was crazy, "Grandma"!


LOL!! She did have a point, I didn't know my grandma had a different name until I was at least 7 or 8. lol Then I realized that Grandpa called her something else when talking to or calling for her. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I seem to be all caught up so I think I'll go knit for a few minutes before I retreat to bed. lol
Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are beautiful Bubba Love/Jackie. Know also that you will be in my prayers as you move forward to the reconstruction surgery.


Bubba Love said:


> The fox blanket was my first corner to corner blanket and the whale blanket is my first graph blanket


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got home from a lovely lunch with Fan- saw several of her needlework pictures, and one beaded one- she does very fine work. We had pumpkin soup which is one of my very favourites.


I've never had pumpkin soup will have to try it some time. It is so nice you have such a good friend that lives close to you. May you both be blessed with great times together ! Share crafts and ideas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Those look great, Bubba Love! 

I got all the machine sewing done on the sashed quilt project and I like the method. It has a few issues, but I know what happened so can fix it if/when I do it again. I have a bit of hand sewing to finish it, but the process works for me. 

Cat's eye looks better! Yay!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> So how do you pronounce Isla? Is it like "Is - Lah"? I've never heard or seen the name.


Isla pronounced eye-la is of Scottish origin .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both are beautiful Bubba Love. Know also that you will be in my prayers as you move forward to the reconstruction surgery.


Thank you Gwen. Congrats on your weight loss. I love your hair colour !


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! No, I don't. My second one didn't come out as nice. My squares weren't cut quite as square. I didn't notice it until I had it almost all together. I hate sewing, but every once in a while I get the bug.


Your bag is beautiful Tami , lovely fabric


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am SO GLAD you are still here!!!


Me too .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you
> I wish I wasn't familiar with greenfly either , they are tiny green flies that eat beautiful plants and flowers , I say that as I never see them destroy weeds , that's why ladybirds are so good to have in the garden as they eat hundreds of them at a time . Sadly I haven't spotted any ladybirds so far this year


We call them ladybugs and I don't see them like I used to but the nursery sells them. Maybe I should get some and see if they will eat the mosquito larva. I am paranoid about the West Nile virus. They do spray if larva are found in area and I keep all standing water in saucers dumped, but DH is not as good about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Jackie.


Bubba Love said:


> Thank you Gwen. Congrats on your weight loss. I love your hair colour !


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


Good that he is home I think , would have been more encouraging if he had said he was feeling a lot better


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


I'll be thinking of you Jackie, I always think the waiting is the hardest part . 
It's good to hear from you Jackie hope apart from being very nervous you are doing OK


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes thank you I'm doing great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> My new project


I remember the fox beautiful , glad you managed to get him finished , your new project is looking just as beautiful. I'm definitely going to make one of these although the speed I crochet it might take about 3 year ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life. 

Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!

Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes &'the compliments on the poor poppet
> Time to get something done. We are supposed to get s heatwave next week 30+C/90F sombetter get all my plants out so they can settle in before the stress. The crops & my garden should sure jump with that heat after the rain


Wow 30c! So can you safely say now that you will have no more freezing weather till at least after Summer? Enjoy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that all went well at the University thing and hopefully all went well with the concerts. What a relief to have exams all over with.


Concert was great apparently ,he said everyone was searched before going and lots of police presence but he had a really good time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> We have had two little ones for a month we are now waiting to see who comes next.
> I did the fox just to try it and my DD #2 asked if she could have it for a friend.
> The whale will be going to a friend who went back home to Korea she calls me Momma . It will be her first child, she has lost a few.
> I'm hopeing it will get healed fast as the fall will be very busy. Will be making a trip to see our little man out in B.C


I was wondering how little man was doing , hopefully really well 
I always feel so sorry for children in foster care , I know there are brilliant people out there who foster and for a family who have something like a medical emergency it's a good idea but for children who need a permanent home and family I just can't bear the thought of them going from one foster home to another or being split up if they are siblings


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, she is as sweet as she could be; some little girl will cherish her! Hoping you get thru your "wait" staying hopeful, and the test comes back negative.
> 
> So glad you are home Sam and hope that you continue to feel better and better every day.
> 
> ...


Your lake week ends sound great especially with your grandson


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin's mum posted this photo on Facebook of Caitlin and her wee friend Isla at 'Joe Jingles' yesterday. She's growing up far too fast! (I think that that is Joe Jingles that Isla is holding.)


Caitlin and Isa seem to be having a great celebration. What darling little girls.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely family hope they had a lovely time .
> Youngest is off to Manchester today to a music festival at the cricket ground . Life has to go on and I've refrained from worrying so far , I know one of his friends has had a call from him grandma telling him to keep safe and lookout for strange people which made them smile but she is understandably nervous
> Yesterday was end of year unniversitiy fling here and with it being a large university , they had a larger than normal police presence but thankfully it went OK and now with no more exams I have my usual happy son back


Life does have to go on and I want them all to enjoy so I keep my worries to myself. Rachel's university had a knifing that hit close to home with one dead and 4 injured.... and right before exams but she handled if fairly well. With Dr'ea flying all over the world, I can never be sure she won't be in the wrong place at the wrong time, but she is also seeing some incredible places so we try to think about all the rich experiences she and her family are able to have instead. There are so many big celebrations this week-end, I am sure that everyone is seeing more security. Glad of it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great looking family! I hope they all enjoyed the concert.


As Rachel dropped off 3 slip dresses and a skirt for mending or altering this morning, I had a chance to ask her about it. Her response "It changed my life!". She just cracks me up all the time. I'm not sure a lot of 17 and 21 year olds would have as much fun with their parents as these two...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a good day. Conference today which I dashed off from as soon as the speaker finished her last talk rather than hanging around the final song etc, as I had a 180th to get to. Soon after I arrived it started pouring with rain. Then a lady who had been at the same conference turned up. She had done exactly the same as me-well as the speaker is the senior ministers wife and a great speaker in her won right (as well as a good friend so what else could we do?). But this lady is slower than me, needed a pit stop and didn't know where she was going so she was just a few minutes after me and got soaked. While it was nice to avoid the rain I could have coped with being 'drowned' much better than she could.
> And then the party was good as well- caught up with one friend who we keep missing at things. She became a grandmother a few weeks ago- and she also can't believe how wonderful it is.


Don't know what 180th is but it sounds like you had a jam packed and fun day of events. You were lucky to just miss the rain.

We did not have rain but, it was so humid, it might as well have poured. It looks like we have chances all through next week-end but mid to high 80's so should be good for getting a few outside things accomplished.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Which makes you more concerned as you know that it is more likely that you will develop it as well. Have they looked for the gene to see if you have it?


Speaking of that, can you give me a good rationale for why DD should have that test when she has already had triple negative breast cancer? I suppose the Dr. is thinking it might sway her to have other breast removed, but seems they might have discussed that at the time of the original surgery. Just my curiosity. I think she has decided against it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my gawd, it is only 10c outside today at 3pm. Blowing a gale and raining on and off. :sm06: This is an early blast of Winter for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David is headed to the lake for fishing, hopefully they will have a lovely weekend for it. I just paid his traffic ticket for Iowa, I almost forgot and it has to be paid by the 6th of June, I hate paying traffic tickets, well it's actually a log book violation, nothing big but $127.50 worth. :sm14:
> For some reason he feels the need to get one in the two months before vacation, almost every year I think.
> I'm half tempted to go back to bed, I'm tired. lol


You've had a pretty hectic week. Nothing wrong with a little sleep in.

Seems the most common violation for DD is the lack of signage going through weigh stations. The magnetic signs seem to disappear or fall off. Fortunately, I don't have to pay any of his fines, other than speeding and he knows that is not going to go over well!!! Glad you mentioned it though because I think I need to pay on cell phone before the end of the week-end and also dental insurance. The water bill came. OUCH! but not due just yet. May have to resort to plastic flowers! LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to help you! And thank you. Sometimes I think varied talents is a nice phrase for scattered. LOL
> 
> T cat fought with me about taking his medicine last night, which I take as a good sign! He's definitely feeling better.
> 
> Healing thoughts for Sam continue and for any others who need them.


Glad T-cat is putting up a fight. That is definitely a good sign.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a lovely family and they are having a blast and not even at the concert yet. lol


They always do... Great to see a family enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Back last night from our trip to Blackpool with some on the connections thread. It was an enjoyable 5 days. I'm way behind but have Sam in my prayers.


I should have mentioned Sam on that thread, but you all were having such a grand time. Glad you are home safe and sound.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


Great bag..... and it matches my kitchen... You really shouldn't have! (Gosh, sure has to be strong to hold that size filled with food.)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


Gosh I hope they havent sent him home too soon. Big hugs Sam. I do hope you really are feeling better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, what a beautiful family.


:sm24: The clean up well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The words needle biopsies sent shudders of bad memories through me. But, then I remembered that I survived the surgery and am still here 10 years later so can just be glad that these diagnostic tools are available to pinpoint (literally) where the tumors are.


Yes you did! I've only had one needle biopsy for breast and it wasn't bad except I had a terrible cold and was so afraid to sneeze or cough. Bless that Dr. He called himself the same day to tell me all was fine. The needle biopsies on the lungs were another matter. Not pain, but always seemed to have a puncture and then they would want to keep me... I finally made a deal to come back every day for a week for chest X-ray if they would just let me go home...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had fun, nice for you to get out


It was a lovely outing- Fan has a beautiful home.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The doctor (radiologist?) and nurses (2) in the room with me were so wonderful and so sweet, but no one had prepared me for the process. I suppose it's the only physical way possible to do what they need to do, but I sure felt like a car on a lift with the mechanics doing their work under the chassis. I am very grateful!


 I described that process to another KP gal having to go through that the first time She later called to say all was fine but she felt like she was a cow in a milking machine...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a wonderful way to spend an afternoon. :sm24:


It was indeed- and were it not for Knitting Paradise chances are we may never have known how much we have in common.,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, haven't had any gene testing. I have always thought that my sister is more at risk than me as she is a lot like mom where I'm totally like my Dads family in looks, weight & high BP


But half your genes are still your mothers whatever ones are showing up. But all they would do is mammograms unless you wanted a bilateral mastectomy as a preventative.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, I haven't. I need one of those! I have just been watching you tube videos on how to make the microwaveable hot pad bowls. I think I will be making some of those. There was even one that is made flatter for a plate.


Now that is something I really need. It doesn't seem to matter what dish set we use, the plates and bowls get too hot to hold... and we tend to eat in front of TV. (And that is why I probably should make myself a bib!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes &'the compliments on the poor poppet
> Time to get something done. We are supposed to get s heatwave next week 30+C/90F sombetter get all my plants out so they can settle in before the stress. The crops & my garden should sure jump with that heat after the rain


You've jsut been worried about them freezing and now that they will heat stress. What crazy weather you have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is one of the bags I did. It will hold a 6 quart crockpot.


That looks great- really practical.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've never had pumpkin soup will have to try it some time. It is so nice you have such a good friend that lives close to you. May you both be blessed with great times together ! Share crafts and ideas.


Thank you Jackie! (hoping I have remembered right), we had the soup with Coconut milk which was a lovely addition. We live literally on the same hill, around three corners from each other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those look great, Bubba Love!
> 
> I got all the machine sewing done on the sashed quilt project and I like the method. It has a few issues, but I know what happened so can fix it if/when I do it again. I have a bit of hand sewing to finish it, but the process works for me.
> 
> Cat's eye looks better! Yay!


Yay!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


Glad he is home... but wish they had given her a little more info. and a little heads up. I've been discharged too early twice and had to be readmitted so always want a lot of info as to home care, etc. to avoid that happening again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> The bulldog is really emerging.


Wish my bulldogs would emerge instead of looking like little puppies (football)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


Grrrr, but the kit has knitted up well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's gift to the bride and groom.


Very nice and a meaningful gift. (He does seem to get even more detailed on the Bulldog with his new pencils)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


Well lets hope he is well enough to be home again. And has the sense to get care quickly if he needs. Did you hear that Sam? Don't be silly if you aren't well and think you will get better without help.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


Good to have you here again posting. All the best for you surgery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My new project


Love the look of this one- is there a pattern? well is there an accessible pattern- clearly there is a pattern!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> The fox blanket was my first corner to corner blanket and the whale blanket is my first graph blanket


They are gorgeous! :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


Will be praying and sending lots of healing vibes. When DD had her surgeries, they did mastectomy and reconstruction at same time so two Dr.s and teams at once. It was pretty much all day... (fat taken from abdomen so nice slice across tummy as well). I know it is scary, but you will do just fine as everyone will be watching over you and making sure you are doing well. Taking it very easy at home will be important so plan ahead. So glad to count you among the many survivors.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Will post my projects I'm working on and done than have to plug iPad in as at 4%


Darling and you do find the cutest patterns. Love the new project as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kaye-jo, I am watching a documentry called Wild Alsaska on the telly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just had a lobster roll! Yummy, yummy, yummy. Shades of Maine on the California desert.


One of my very favorites. There is only one place I know of that makes a really good one and it is a far piece. Every once in awhile, there is a food truck at special events. Love lobster.... any way, any time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got home from a lovely lunch with Fan- saw several of her needlework pictures, and one beaded one- she does very fine work. We had pumpkin soup which is one of my very favourites.


How lovely that you two can spend time together. I love pumpkin soup also and I bet Fan's was delicious. :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, she is as sweet as she could be; some little girl will cherish her! Hoping you get thru your "wait" staying hopeful, and the test comes back negative.
> 
> So glad you are home Sam and hope that you continue to feel better and better every day.
> 
> ...


Friends come and go, but grandmas are forever..... It is a special relationship. I absolutely worshiped and adored my paternal grandfather, especially when he sided with me over my Dad! My maternal grandmother was also my special friend for life.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, life with Ryssa and Gizmo is like living with 2 two year old children. lol
> They both want to play but they don't want to play with each other or even with the same toy, but the minute one has a toy, the other feels that they should have it instead. lol And Ryssa thinks I have stretch armstrong arms and can reach 7 feet to get her toy where she drops it and looks at me waiting for me to get it and roll or throw it again depending on if it's a car or stuffy. lol Does keep me moving but it doesn't help my knitting any.


They are a caution! Sounds like the 2 behind us. A toy is never so desired until the other has it!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machristie, what a wonderful memory. My DGD brought me to show and tell at school one year. When the teacher asked her what was her grandma's name she looked at the teacher like she was crazy, "Grandma"!


So funny. When we were at Grandparent's Day when Rachel was in pre-school, she changed my name because a girl who was speaking earlier had a name for her grandma that Rachel decided she like better so she borrowed it! (I wanted to be Mimi, but G said I wasn't French enough!!!)

The little girl behind us borrowed me for show and tell one year, as her grandparents were in another state at the time. I was most honored. Having a spare is always a good thing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


Thats not sounding good- hope they can work out what is going on soon- and then work out how to treat it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How lovely that you two can spend time together. I love pumpkin soup also and I bet Fan's was delicious. :sm11:


Thank you, but I didn't make it myself, it was from the freshly made section of local supermarket. Very yummy, and we added a splash of coconut milk to it which is good also.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


Prayers being sent right now..... That gives me shudders considering the past three years of surgeries all starting from a colonoscopy. Hope they can get the heart rate stabilized and the BP and oxygen under control. That is a long time to be hospitalized. Healing vibes, and more prayers. Do keep us informed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


As I read little kit I thought I really should do the hat for Elizabeth (has a little bear to go on top). Looked at your picture and something similar! But it is in blues so I could leave it to see if I have a grandson for next winter.
Yours looks good- does it have someone in mind?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


Bummer on the machine but glad you got it on record.... The hat is darling and a well needed sense of satisfaction on getting something done!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't know what 180th is but it sounds like you had a jam packed and fun day of events. You were lucky to just miss the rain.
> 
> We did not have rain but, it was so humid, it might as well have poured. It looks like we have chances all through next week-end but mid to high 80's so should be good for getting a few outside things accomplished.


Got caught today instead. Umbrella useless as it bucketed down. Well only my trousers needed changing so not useless as my top half stayed dry. And at least I was heading to my car for a 10-15 minute drive to get back here so not long until I could get changed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


Oh no, I hope they can find out what the problem. Healing thoughts for her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering how little man was doing , hopefully really well
> I always feel so sorry for children in foster care , I know there are brilliant people out there who foster and for a family who have something like a medical emergency it's a good idea but for children who need a permanent home and family I just can't bear the thought of them going from one foster home to another or being split up if they are siblings


Me too.... We have a great TV segment called Wednesday's Child and every Wed. a child or a group of siblings are treated to some fun time and interviewed about their hopes and dreams for a "forever" family. So many children have been placed and it keeps the problem in front of the viewers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


Very cute! 
:sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well lets hope he is well enough to be home again. And has the sense to get care quickly if he needs. Did you hear that Sam? Don't be silly if you aren't well and think you will get better without help.


What she said!!! We want you in tip top shape for KAP........ WELCOME HOME, SAM.... and do behave.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got caught today instead. Umbrella useless as it bucketed down. Well only my trousers needed changing so not useless as my top half stayed dry. And at least I was heading to my car for a 10-15 minute drive to get back here so not long until I could get changed.


 You luck ran out.... I can handle the wet clothes but always think twice about what shoes to wear if we are expecting wet weather. I have several that would not take kindly to being wet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It's late so I best get some sleep. Rachel called first thing this morning.  Hey Grandma..... she had several slip dresses that needed repair or altering and a skirt with a split seam, so I spent a couple of hours doing her mending and a little of my own. DH came home and we went to our favorite bargain shop. I came home with 4 pair of shoes, and a very nice bathing suit and a great knit top... a darling necklace to add to Rachel's birthday gifts.... a pair of shorts for DH and a cool, bright orange portable grill on wheels that collapses and runs on a small propane tank. This is for Jess This was all under $100. 3 pr. of shoes were less than $5. ea. and the very ornate biker boots were only $20. but may go back... They would make great winter boots though and the grands would get a kick out of them. We then ran to Joanne's because I needed fresh glue to glue a snap on one of Rachel's dresses. (satin wrap slip dress and the stitching would show) We then ran to Ulta to get some things on her list. Well,they didn't have one thing and the last roll-on perfume was opened and had been sampled but it was 7 and we were hungry so bought it at a discount just to have a couple things to wrap with her main gift of money. The child is desperate for cash since the internship pays nothing. Home to a nice shower and shampoo and redid dressing. We vegged in front of TV all night and i have been trying to catch up on computer.

Tomorrow s the Indy 500 race and we will have time to see it all before dinner with the kids for Rachel's BD. Gerry will make bread pudding for her... a favorite of hers. Jess is bringing a great artichoke thing and I am fairly certain it will be salmon dinner since seafood is the only meat Rachel eats. After such a healthy meal, zi think we will have our very well aged rib eyes from the cook out we did not attend for our Monday meal. 

Prayers and healing vies for all in need. Hope all with a holiday have a good one and enjoy an extra day of crafting. Sweet dreams.

KAYE JO...... At Joanne's, had to buy it. Dr. Pepper licorice!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wish my bulldogs would emerge instead of looking like little puppies (football)


LOL. Sorry they arent doing so well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Speaking of that, can you give me a good rationale for why DD should have that test when she has already had triple negative breast cancer? I suppose the Dr. is thinking it might sway her to have other breast removed, but seems they might have discussed that at the time of the original surgery. Just my curiosity. I think she has decided against it.


If it comes back positive than the chances of getting it in the other breast are very high and the only preventive is removal. Mammograms certainly increase the chances of getting it early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my gawd, it is only 10c outside today at 3pm. Blowing a gale and raining on and off. :sm06: This is an early blast of Winter for sure.


Similar here right now- winter is only a few days away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You luck ran out.... I can handle the wet clothes but always think twice about what shoes to wear if we are expecting wet weather. I have several that would not take kindly to being wet.


That made me think they didn't seem to come out of it too badly. And then I remembered a few weeks when I was unpacking a box I found spray for leather shoes so sprayed these. Looks like it worked! Judging by my trousers they should have been as wet but the waterproofing seems to have worked.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


That's good news Gwen, thanks for letting us know. Since he's only feeling "a little better" I hope he takes things easy and really looks after himself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew's gift to the bride and groom.


Another beautiful drawing, I'm sure the bride and groom will cherish it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We call them ladybugs and I don't see them like I used to but the nursery sells them. Maybe I should get some and see if they will eat the mosquito larva. I am paranoid about the West Nile virus. They do spray if larva are found in area and I keep all standing water in saucers dumped, but DH is not as good about it.


The mosquitoes here are terrible, clouds of them out today, they carry so many diseases now. We are lucky & don't have the ones that carry malaria but I wonder what happens if our mosquitos bite someone who has run into the Zika virus on vacation if it can be spread around. It has such devastating effects.
I bought some little " pucks" from the garden catalogue, I think they were called Dunks but would have to check, they were some kind of spore that kills mosquito larva in standing water, meant for small fish ponds & rain barrels


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


I hope your sister is better soon, much too young to be so sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


Not good about your embroidery machine, I hope they get it fixed for you but frustrating you can't get the things you wanted done.
Great hat, I've seen those kits, lovely colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow 30c! So can you safely say now that you will have no more freezing weather till at least after Summer? Enjoy.


No, we could still get frost, you just never know here, I hope not until September though. As with snow, the only month I don't remember getting frost us July


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But half your genes are still your mothers whatever ones are showing up. But all they would do is mammograms unless you wanted a bilateral mastectomy as a preventative.


I don't think I would do that. 
My friend had breast cancer in her 30's & her cousins also but it was found too late & she died very young, so my friends sisters all got tested for the gene, one came back positive & had a bilateral mastectomy as she didn't want the worry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> You've jsut been worried about them freezing and now that they will heat stress. What crazy weather you have.


Yes, we sure get extremes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> We call them ladybugs and I don't see them like I used to but the nursery sells them. Maybe I should get some and see if they will eat the mosquito larva. I am paranoid about the West Nile virus. They do spray if larva are found in area and I keep all standing water in saucers dumped, but DH is not as good about it.


The native ladybirds here are having a hard time as ladybirds from Asia are coming in and killing them off


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


 That's cute Gwen, shame about your embroidery machine hopefully you can get it sorted all out when you get home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The native ladybirds here are having a hard time as ladybirds from Asia are coming in and killing them off


Terrible that bugs & sea life are getting moved around the globe carelessly & wrecking havoc, seems we don't learn to be more careful till it's too late


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my gawd, it is only 10c outside today at 3pm. Blowing a gale and raining on and off. :sm06: This is an early blast of Winter for sure.


And we have been up near 30c , had a spectacular storm yesterday teatime , the first thunder made me jump it was so loud and the lightening zig zagged all across the skies , the heavy downpour lasted all of 10 minutes enough to give the plants and lawns a good watering so I said thank you one less job , then the sun came back out as if nothing had happened


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too.... We have a great TV segment called Wednesday's Child and every Wed. a child or a group of siblings are treated to some fun time and interviewed about their hopes and dreams for a "forever" family. So many children have been placed and it keeps the problem in front of the viewers.


That does sound good , they do something like that here in a newspaper but it's only once a year ,


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your sister is better soon, much too young to be so sick


Same from me. 
Also, Sam, make sure to do as you're told for once.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a message from Heidi. She went to see her dad and they discharged him. Said she didn't know why but that he said he was feeling a little better. I've asked her how he seems to her. Anyway, Sam is home.


That's good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How lovely that you two can spend time together. I love pumpkin soup also and I bet Fan's was delicious. :sm11:


It is, and it was- and the first time I've had it with coconut milk!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So how do you pronounce Isla? Is it like "Is - Lah"? I've never heard or seen the name.


It's eye-la. I presume it's from the same root as island. I had a friend whose mum was Eileen so she spelt it EILA, but with the same pronunciation. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


Hope it all goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


I pray the med staff figure it out and find what will make her better. Gentle hugs for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


I've been so tempted by those kits. Your hat turned out great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Concert was great apparently ,he said everyone was searched before going and lots of police presence but he had a really good time.


So good to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I described that process to another KP gal having to go through that the first time She later called to say all was fine but she felt like she was a cow in a milking machine...


That's very descriptive as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


Keeping her in my thoughts and {{{hugs}}} to you, it must be an anxious time for you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caitlin and Isa seem to be having a great celebration. What darling little girls.


It's really nice to see them together as their mums have been friends since they were toddlers too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both are beautiful Bubba Love/Jackie. Know also that you will be in my prayers as you move forward to the reconstruction surgery.


In mine also. Hoping for a wonderful result. 
Sam, so glad you are home. Praying that you will regain strength.
Prayers for all needing them.
Up early to put the turkey breast roast in the oven. Made the Aunt Gustie cocoa cake yesterday, just have to frost it today, and the potatoes are washed to go in the oven an hour before eating. My turn for Sunday dinner and my freezer needed food used up, so Thanksgiving for us today. Guess it is never a bad idea to have thanksgiving. Thanksgiving includes thankfulness for all of those on this list who are so welcoming and kind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> In mine also. Hoping for a wonderful result.
> Sam, so glad you are home. Praying that you will regain strength.
> Prayers for all needing them.
> Up early to put the turkey breast roast in the oven. Made the Aunt Gustie cocoa cake yesterday, just have to frost it today, and the potatoes are washed to go in the oven an hour before eating. My turn for Sunday dinner and my freezer needed food used up, so Thanksgiving for us today. Guess it is never a bad idea to have thanksgiving. Thanksgiving includes thankfulness for all of those on this list who are so welcoming and kind.


Thanksgiving is good all year long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The mosquitoes here are terrible, clouds of them out today, they carry so many diseases now. We are lucky & don't have the ones that carry malaria but I wonder what happens if our mosquitos bite someone who has run into the Zika virus on vacation if it can be spread around. It has such devastating effects.
> I bought some little " pucks" from the garden catalogue, I think they were called Dunks but would have to check, they were some kind of spore that kills mosquito larva in standing water, meant for small fish ponds & rain barrels


Different types of mosquitos carry different diseases. Of greater concern is the mosquitos making there way up to you rather than yours carrying something new.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I would do that.
> My friend had breast cancer in her 30's & her cousins also but it was found too late & she died very young, so my friends sisters all got tested for the gene, one came back positive & had a bilateral mastectomy as she didn't want the worry


Something that each woman in the situation needs to decide for themselves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm off for the night.
Yesterday at the conference there was a workshop on thinking about technology. And I was reminded again of how much time I spend on the internet. Especially on KP. So I am going to come on twice a day. Morning (or when I can) and then in the evening. And then get off when I have finished instead of hanging around. Might check if an important email has come through but will ignore any others until the evening. 

Spent last night at home and told David this morning that it felt like getting into a bed that hadn't been made for 2 weeks! Maryanne's response when I told her was 'cause it hasn't'. She knows her Dad


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> The words needle biopsies sent shudders of bad memories through me. But, then I remembered that I survived the surgery and am still here 10 years later so can just be glad that these diagnostic tools are available to pinpoint (literally) where the tumors are.


The thyroid one was my worst one. That was 10 years ago for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami the crock pot bag is awesome. You do such beautiful work. 

So far both of my legs are cramping this morning. I did have fun at the wedding. Some serious money went into that reception though. I think there were about 300 people at the reception and at a very expensive venue. We took two vehicles since my DH was going to leave early. When he left around 9 pm he had been up for 23 hours. DS #1 was his designated driver and DH didn't even drink any alcohol. It is a good choice on his part to not drive when he hasn't had any sleep. Matthew stayed with me so I had someone to walk with to the parking ramp with when it is dark at night. The wedding was quite nice. The bride is a kindergarten teacher so her students sang Jesus Loves Me in English then in Spanish. They were invited back up into the aisle when it was time for the first kiss as husband and wife. The bride and groom had a unique surprise during the wedding which their parents and the minister knew about. At the end of the ministers short talk about love and marriage he used the words amazing grace which was the cue for some special vocalists to start singing Amazing Grace. It started with two men in the center aisle and at various intervals 2 more people joined in and the song kept building up. Needless to say the bride and groom were quite surprised. 

We gave a gag gift of a hot dog toaster to this couple since we know that neither of them know how to cook. I did offer to come to visit them to teach them how to make pizza casserole. We did gift them an air fryer as a more serious gift and informed the grooms mother that she could teach them how to cook something besides macaroni and cheese or Ramen noodles with it. These two adults have a lot of learning to do in the kitchen.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> What she said!!! We want you in tip top shape for KAP........ WELCOME HOME, SAM.... and do behave.


I so agree with you. If the flu is like what we had in Michigan recently, it is awful for those who are healthy. People were down for days with it.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering how little man was doing , hopefully really well
> I always feel so sorry for children in foster care , I know there are brilliant people out there who foster and for a family who have something like a medical emergency it's a good idea but for children who need a permanent home and family I just can't bear the thought of them going from one foster home to another or being split up if they are siblings


Here they will not split siblings. They also have a government rule that they have to place little ones in a permanent home within a year. So they are not going from foster home to foster home


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too! That would have bought a lot of yarn or even fly tying supplies, or better yet, both. lol


Exactly! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

darowil said:


> Love the look of this one- is there a pattern? well is there an accessible pattern- clearly there is a pattern!


www.patternworld.co.uk baby blanket crochet Whale July 2015 is what is on my pattern


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes it was, Julie is great company and I got to see her knitting expertise on a glove she's making. I've never done a 4 needle project, so it was super to see the expert in action.
> It's been very pleasantly warm today, so we could sit in the lounge with sun pouring in to keep us toasty warm.


How nice that the two of you are near enough to meet up with each other. Sounds like a lovely lunch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Will post my projects I'm working on and done than have to plug iPad in as at 4%


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> May your next surgery go well and recovery be complete and quick. My prayers and best wishes will continue through this.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


Prayers sent!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


Cute!

I'm sorry to hear that they messed up the embroidery machine when they were supposed to fix it. Good thing they won't charge you to fix it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm off for the night.
> Yesterday at the conference there was a workshop on thinking about technology. And I was reminded again of how much time I spend on the internet. Especially on KP. So I am going to come on twice a day. Morning (or when I can) and then in the evening. And then get off when I have finished instead of hanging around. Might check if an important email has come through but will ignore any others until the evening.
> 
> Spent last night at home and told David this morning that it felt like getting into a bed that hadn't been made for 2 weeks! Maryanne's response when I told her was 'cause it hasn't'. She knows her Dad


LOL! Sounds very like the bed-making skills of the ex!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great bag..... and it matches my kitchen... You really shouldn't have! (Gosh, sure has to be strong to hold that size filled with food.)


Lol! It does seem quite strong. 2 layers of cotton fabric and fusible fleece batting between. The pattern was designed by the owner of the little quilt shop I like. They do a project half done class where you can bring in a half finished project and they provide dinner and dessert and help you with your project. She quite often uses it to carry her crockpot in for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami the crock pot bag is awesome. You do such beautiful work.
> 
> So far both of my legs are cramping this morning. I did have fun at the wedding. Some serious money went into that reception though. I think there were about 300 people at the reception and at a very expensive venue. We took two vehicles since my DH was going to leave early. When he left around 9 pm he had been up for 23 hours. DS #1 was his designated driver and DH didn't even drink any alcohol. It is a good choice on his part to not drive when he hasn't had any sleep. Matthew stayed with me so I had someone to walk with to the parking ramp with when it is dark at night. The wedding was quite nice. The bride is a kindergarten teacher so her students sang Jesus Loves Me in English then in Spanish. They were invited back up into the aisle when it was time for the first kiss as husband and wife. The bride and groom had a unique surprise during the wedding which their parents and the minister knew about. At the end of the ministers short talk about love and marriage he used the words amazing grace which was the cue for some special vocalists to start singing Amazing Grace. It started with two men in the center aisle and at various intervals 2 more people joined in and the song kept building up. Needless to say the bride and groom were quite surprised.
> 
> We gave a gag gift of a hot dog toaster to this couple since we know that neither of them know how to cook. I did offer to come to visit them to teach them how to make pizza casserole. We did gift them an air fryer as a more serious gift and informed the grooms mother that she could teach them how to cook something besides macaroni and cheese or Ramen noodles with it. These two adults have a lot of learning to do in the kitchen.


Sorry about the legs cramping, Mary, but it sounds like you kept your sense of humour. I do hope the young couple learn to eat more nutritious food, especially than the Ramen Noodles- although I would acknowledge there is one brand that I steer clear of- I can get so hooked on it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is something I really need. It doesn't seem to matter what dish set we use, the plates and bowls get too hot to hold... and we tend to eat in front of TV. (And that is why I probably should make myself a bib!)


Lol! You aren't the only one who needs a bib! I almost always wear what i eat or cook! Doesn't matter if I eat st a table or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> How nice that the two of you are near enough to meet up with each other. Sounds like a lovely lunch.


We live on the same hill, around just three main corners! Quite often we bump into each other, when in town. Lunch was simple and delicious!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you and yes, a couple that are friends have adopted a little girl.


darowil said:


> As I read little kit I thought I really should do the hat for Elizabeth (has a little bear to go on top). Looked at your picture and something similar! But it is in blues so I could leave it to see if I have a grandson for next winter.
> Yours looks good- does it have someone in mind?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> The thyroid one was my worst one. That was 10 years ago for me.


I sure do understand that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We live on the same hill, around just three main corners! Quite often we bump into each other, when in town. Lunch was simple and delicious!


I am so glad you found each other!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Traumatic to say the least. Glad you are here.


Thanks. You too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie I will be praying for you! Waiting is the hardest. I will be going for reconstruction July 11th a little worried as of course I didn't qualify for the easy way because of having so much taken during the cancer surgery. So they say it will be 4-6 hour surgery and than a two day hospital stay and home to recoup


I agree, waiting is the hardest. I'm sure your surgeon will look after you very well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Will post my projects I'm working on and done than have to plug iPad in as at 4%


That is very nice. For someone special, or for you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got home from a lovely lunch with Fan- saw several of her needlework pictures, and one beaded one- she does very fine work. We had pumpkin soup which is one of my very favourites.


How nice that you and Fan get together often. I like pumpkin soup too. My mom used to make it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just had a lobster roll! Yummy, yummy, yummy. Shades of Maine on the California desert.


Mmmm. I had lobster for dinner last night. Hadn't planned on it but when I went to the grocery store, they had them on special, frozen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena,sad the little donkey didn't make it but good you cat is improving. Our little calf seems to be doing OK, DS did some reading & decided to give it a shot of selenium & he's now out in the pasture so hopefully on the mend

Mary, have fun at the wedding. Lovely drawings Matthew


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you found each other!


It is really great! What started us talking is that we realised our ancestors in part come from the same County in Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How nice that you and Fan get together often. I like pumpkin soup too. My mom used to make it.


 :sm24: It is great! I like to chop my pumpkin very roughly, and roast it in the oven first.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> In mine also. Hoping for a wonderful result.
> Sam, so glad you are home. Praying that you will regain strength.
> Prayers for all needing them.
> Up early to put the turkey breast roast in the oven. Made the Aunt Gustie cocoa cake yesterday, just have to frost it today, and the potatoes are washed to go in the oven an hour before eating. My turn for Sunday dinner and my freezer needed food used up, so Thanksgiving for us today. Guess it is never a bad idea to have thanksgiving. Thanksgiving includes thankfulness for all of those on this list who are so welcoming and kind.


I agree, we don't have to wait for Thanksgiving to be grateful for the blessing in our lives.
Sounds good. Are you having a crowd? I made a Guinness chocolate, well, actually 1-1/2, that uses the whole bottle of beer so I made one to eat & one for the freezer. I like to have some extra baking in the freezer so I don't have to bake when it's hot & if we get unexpected company


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

caught up . marking spot.ttyl


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


You most definitely have them! Goodness that's got to be terrifying. HUGS!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here they will not split siblings. They also have a government rule that they have to place little ones in a permanent home within a year. So they are not going from foster home to foster home


That's good. One of my friends, we went to high school together & were roommates in college, was a foster child, she came to live with local people when she was 8, at 10 social services was going to move her away so the family adopted her. Her & her brother were taken from her dad as he fell in a bottle when their mom died, for 10 years she did it know where her brother was. she found him when she heard his name on the radio, announcing he was in hospital in North Battleford & ready for discharge???? Until the 70's when many didn't have phones, that's how people here were notified.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

He's watching racing today, so I'll be in the workroom, I expect. I have been wanting something peanut buttery but am too lazy to make cookies... found a PB brownie recipe I might try. I just wanted something to throw in one pan and not have the oven on for too long. Chicken in the crockpot (autocorrect wanted wanted to make that crackpot!) for supper so a lazy cooking day is in my plan. I was thinking about making focaccia but have no cheese.

I do eat ramen but don't use the seasoning that comes with. Usually I put fresh veggies and garlic in. 

Glad to hear the calf is coming along well, Bonnie. 

It's time for kitty wrestling to get his meds done. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, prayers for your DS, what is her name?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


That sucks!! But glad they took note and aren't going to charge you more, they certainly shouldn't. 
Don't you just love those little hats? I made a couple on a road trip a few years ago, they knit up so quickly and are just adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good. One of my friends, we went to high school together & were roommates in college, was a foster child, she came to live with local people when she was 8, at 10 social services was going to move her away somthe family adopted her. Her & her brother were taken from her dad as he fell in a bottle when their mom died, for 10 years she did it know where her brother was. she found him when she heard his name on the radio, announcing he was in hospital in North Battleford & ready for discharge???? Until the 70's when many didn't have phones, that's how people here were notified.


I am so glad for her that they were reunited- but how chance a happening it was!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really great! What started us talking is that we realised our ancestors in part come from the same County in Scotland.


Quite something to meet old neighbors 1/2 a world away????
I've never even heard of pumpkin soup until chatting on KP, here it's used for baked goods only


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Concert was great apparently ,he said everyone was searched before going and lots of police presence but he had a really good time.


That's great!! In SA anytime we go into an arena for anything, have to go through a security check, can't even take unopened water bottles in, only sealed and under a certain size. It's been that way for probably 12-15years I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> As Rachel dropped off 3 slip dresses and a skirt for mending or altering this morning, I had a chance to ask her about it. Her response "It changed my life!". She just cracks me up all the time. I'm not sure a lot of 17 and 21 year olds would have as much fun with their parents as these two...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You've had a pretty hectic week. Nothing wrong with a little sleep in.
> 
> Seems the most common violation for DD is the lack of signage going through weigh stations. The magnetic signs seem to disappear or fall off. Fortunately, I don't have to pay any of his fines, other than speeding and he knows that is not going to go over well!!! Glad you mentioned it though because I think I need to pay on cell phone before the end of the week-end and also dental insurance. The water bill came. OUCH! but not due just yet. May have to resort to plastic flowers! LOL


The last ticket a couple months ago was in Scottsbluff in the Buick, he rolled through a stop sign, then this one. :sm16: :sm19: MEN! Oh well, what is one to do. lol
I just paid my natural gas bill I'm so glad that that is the least expensive of all the bills, but I sure do not like the new company's billing set up, we may change companies, just because it's so darn hard to go in a pay a bill.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They always do... Great to see a family enjoy each other's company.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I don't think I'm going to get caught up right now, still a few pages to go but I want to get out and get the gardening done since it's nice and sunny out, so I guess I'll be back in a few hours or so, hopefully it doesn't take me toooo many hours to do. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask for pray for my younger sister she has been in hospital for three weeks. She went in bleeding from the bowl hada colon scope and went sour during the procedure . They brought her back and she ended up in the CCU because of her heart. They are not worrying about the bleeding but the heart is the big issue right now. It beets very fast her BP drops to low and her oxygen level is off to. We just need them to figure why this is going on. Thanks Jackie


Of course, prayers for your sister. I hope the doctors can discover the underlying problem and fix it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent today at the embroidery machine. I've been really having a difficult time with a design and working with the digitizer who is in South Africa trying to get it to stitch out correctly. This has been going on for close to 2 weeks. Originally we both have thought it was the format the design was digitized in but as of tonight I think that when I had my machine serviced the technician really did mess it up when he adjusted the tension, etc. I have called and talked with the business and told them I can't get it up to them until I get home from KAP and they have made a note of my contacting them. They have said I won't have to pay any more and you better be sure I won't. I'm just a bit ticked off. I had a number of other items I was making for the silent auction but they just won't get done. Oh well, such is life.
> 
> Since I couldn't play on the embroidery machine anymore I decided to knit. I had a simple kit I had purchase almost 2 years ago that I'd never gotten around to doing and needed something simple to do. It only took a few hours. Here it is!
> 
> Off to bed now. Prayers for everyone. TTYL


That is so cute. Sorry you're having such a problem with your embroidery machine. It's such a disappointment when you had plans to make a few items for the auction.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I described that process to another KP gal having to go through that the first time She later called to say all was fine but she felt like she was a cow in a milking machine...


Mine was not something I would like to do again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wish my bulldogs would emerge instead of looking like little puppies (football)


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It's late so I best get some sleep. Rachel called first thing this morning. Hey Grandma..... she had several slip dresses that needed repair or altering and a skirt with a split seam, so I spent a couple of hours doing her mending and a little of my own. DH came home and we went to our favorite bargain shop. I came home with 4 pair of shoes, and a very nice bathing suit and a great knit top... a darling necklace to add to Rachel's birthday gifts.... a pair of shorts for DH and a cool, bright orange portable grill on wheels that collapses and runs on a small propane tank. This is for Jess This was all under $100. 3 pr. of shoes were less than $5. ea. and the very ornate biker boots were only $20. but may go back... They would make great winter boots though and the grands would get a kick out of them. We then ran to Joanne's because I needed fresh glue to glue a snap on one of Rachel's dresses. (satin wrap slip dress and the stitching would show) We then ran to Ulta to get some things on her list. Well,they didn't have one thing and the last roll-on perfume was opened and had been sampled but it was 7 and we were hungry so bought it at a discount just to have a couple things to wrap with her main gift of money. The child is desperate for cash since the internship pays nothing. Home to a nice shower and shampoo and redid dressing. We vegged in front of TV all night and i have been trying to catch up on computer.
> 
> Tomorrow s the Indy 500 race and we will have time to see it all before dinner with the kids for Rachel's BD. Gerry will make bread pudding for her... a favorite of hers. Jess is bringing a great artichoke thing and I am fairly certain it will be salmon dinner since seafood is the only meat Rachel eats. After such a healthy meal, zi think we will have our very well aged rib eyes from the cook out we did not attend for our Monday meal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a busy day and a profitable one too. Great bargains. Enjoy the Indy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The mosquitoes here are terrible, clouds of them out today, they carry so many diseases now. We are lucky & don't have the ones that carry malaria but I wonder what happens if our mosquitos bite someone who has run into the Zika virus on vacation if it can be spread around. It has such devastating effects.
> I bought some little " pucks" from the garden catalogue, I think they were called Dunks but would have to check, they were some kind of spore that kills mosquito larva in standing water, meant for small fish ponds & rain barrels


We've been lucky so far - very few mosquitoes. Considering all the rain we've had, it's surprising. I think we're in for more next week but it's sunny and warm today. I remember buying those dunks for our fishpond. I think they worked.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got a PM from Sam saying he is feeling better Hoping this means he is turning the corner to recovery and they find out the reason for this problem. 

Took DH away for an overnite as he really needed it. Had such a lovely time. Weather wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either. 

Hoping all are well. Big Hugs ????.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> In mine also. Hoping for a wonderful result.
> Sam, so glad you are home. Praying that you will regain strength.
> Prayers for all needing them.
> Up early to put the turkey breast roast in the oven. Made the Aunt Gustie cocoa cake yesterday, just have to frost it today, and the potatoes are washed to go in the oven an hour before eating. My turn for Sunday dinner and my freezer needed food used up, so Thanksgiving for us today. Guess it is never a bad idea to have thanksgiving. Thanksgiving includes thankfulness for all of those on this list who are so welcoming and kind.


Sounds like a delicious dinner. And, you're right--Thanksgiving should be every day - for family, for friends and to be alive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami the crock pot bag is awesome. You do such beautiful work.
> 
> So far both of my legs are cramping this morning. I did have fun at the wedding. Some serious money went into that reception though. I think there were about 300 people at the reception and at a very expensive venue. We took two vehicles since my DH was going to leave early. When he left around 9 pm he had been up for 23 hours. DS #1 was his designated driver and DH didn't even drink any alcohol. It is a good choice on his part to not drive when he hasn't had any sleep. Matthew stayed with me so I had someone to walk with to the parking ramp with when it is dark at night. The wedding was quite nice. The bride is a kindergarten teacher so her students sang Jesus Loves Me in English then in Spanish. They were invited back up into the aisle when it was time for the first kiss as husband and wife. The bride and groom had a unique surprise during the wedding which their parents and the minister knew about. At the end of the ministers short talk about love and marriage he used the words amazing grace which was the cue for some special vocalists to start singing Amazing Grace. It started with two men in the center aisle and at various intervals 2 more people joined in and the song kept building up. Needless to say the bride and groom were quite surprised.
> 
> We gave a gag gift of a hot dog toaster to this couple since we know that neither of them know how to cook. I did offer to come to visit them to teach them how to make pizza casserole. We did gift them an air fryer as a more serious gift and informed the grooms mother that she could teach them how to cook something besides macaroni and cheese or Ramen noodles with it. These two adults have a lot of learning to do in the kitchen.


I wonder if the leg cramps are due to all the dancing you did at the wedding :sm09: Sounds like it was a beautiful wedding and everyone had a great time. It was good of DS#1 to look after your DH. That's a long time to go without sleep and a person could nod off without even realizing it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it comes back positive than the chances of getting it in the other breast are very high and the only preventive is removal. Mammograms certainly increase the chances of getting it early.


That was pretty much my thought... Thanks.... Since we both had cancers at the same time, we did discuss feelings on return. She, very unlike me, kind of goes with the flo.. She says, if it comes back, I'll deal with it so she really doesn't feel the need to know in advance. Maybe, because it doesn't run in our immediate family, she doesn't feel as threatened. It is her choice, just wondered how hard I should push.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you and yes, a couple that are friends have adopted a little girl.


Hi Gwenie, any more news of Sam from Heidi? I hope he's doing well and behaving himself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It is great! I like to chop my pumpkin very roughly, and roast it in the oven first.


Mom used the grater with the large holes. I know most people puree it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> That made me think they didn't seem to come out of it too badly. And then I remembered a few weeks when I was unpacking a box I found spray for leather shoes so sprayed these. Looks like it worked! Judging by my trousers they should have been as wet but the waterproofing seems to have worked.


 :sm20: :sm20: Must pick some up. I always use spray on cloth furniture, bags, etc. but never thought about a special spray for shoes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just got a PM from Sam saying he is feeling better Hoping this means he is turning the corner to recovery and they find out the reason for this problem.
> 
> Took DH away for an overnite as he really needed it. Had such a lovely time. Weather wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either.
> 
> Hoping all are well. Big Hugs ????.


Thanks for letting us know about Sam. Haven't heard from you in a while. Glad you're taking time out to enjoy yourselves. I'm off to the Angel Inn in Niagara On The Lake for dinner tonight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The mosquitoes here are terrible, clouds of them out today, they carry so many diseases now. We are lucky & don't have the ones that carry malaria but I wonder what happens if our mosquitos bite someone who has run into the Zika virus on vacation if it can be spread around. It has such devastating effects.
> I bought some little " pucks" from the garden catalogue, I think they were called Dunks but would have to check, they were some kind of spore that kills mosquito larva in standing water, meant for small fish ponds & rain barrels


Mom always used dunks in her patio fountain in Arkansas. They are very effective. I make sure any pails, etc. are upside down. G just doesn't think about it. He says I'm his mosquito repellant because they go for me and not him!

When the girls were little, we went camping in Minnesota. Waking up in the morning, the swarm was unbelievable. They had found the iron skillet over the fire from the evening meal. Boy, did we run for the tent....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Page 29 and I'm caught up. Have to get my appetizers ready for the get-together this afternoon so back later this evening. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The native ladybirds here are having a hard time as ladybirds from Asia are coming in and killing them off


It may be our spraying for mosquitos that is making a difference. We are also losing bees, but the worry is that the killer bee strain may keep approaching us from South America. Along with the fire ants, it seems everything in the garden wants to hurt me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible that bugs & sea life are getting moved around the globe carelessly & wrecking havoc, seems we don't learn to be more careful till it's too late


Exactly! We seldom see toads, frogs or fireflies anymore. How can a child grow up without catching a jar of fireflies? What we do have are coyotes, bobcats and other creatures that are becoming very bold, as they have lost so much of their habitat. Our place is surrounded by a creek, golf course, acreage and a woodland area and a several parks, so we see many right on our street.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> In mine also. Hoping for a wonderful result.
> Sam, so glad you are home. Praying that you will regain strength.
> Prayers for all needing them.
> Up early to put the turkey breast roast in the oven. Made the Aunt Gustie cocoa cake yesterday, just have to frost it today, and the potatoes are washed to go in the oven an hour before eating. My turn for Sunday dinner and my freezer needed food used up, so Thanksgiving for us today. Guess it is never a bad idea to have thanksgiving. Thanksgiving includes thankfulness for all of those on this list who are so welcoming and kind.


Well said and I think we should give thanks much more often. Enjoy.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Get well Sam.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm off for the night.
> Yesterday at the conference there was a workshop on thinking about technology. And I was reminded again of how much time I spend on the internet. Especially on KP. So I am going to come on twice a day. Morning (or when I can) and then in the evening. And then get off when I have finished instead of hanging around. Might check if an important email has come through but will ignore any others until the evening.
> 
> Spent last night at home and told David this morning that it felt like getting into a bed that hadn't been made for 2 weeks! Maryanne's response when I told her was 'cause it hasn't'. She knows her Dad


 I'm also going to start limiting time as it is not good for sleep pattern. DH was not happy when I was on at 4 this morning. It has been great while I was unable to do much but sit, but time to get moving more. Hope these aren't famous last words.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> The thyroid one was my worst one. That was 10 years ago for me.


DD said the kidney one was not great, given they could not really numb that area.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami the crock pot bag is awesome. You do such beautiful work.
> 
> So far both of my legs are cramping this morning. I did have fun at the wedding. Some serious money went into that reception though. I think there were about 300 people at the reception and at a very expensive venue. We took two vehicles since my DH was going to leave early. When he left around 9 pm he had been up for 23 hours. DS #1 was his designated driver and DH didn't even drink any alcohol. It is a good choice on his part to not drive when he hasn't had any sleep. Matthew stayed with me so I had someone to walk with to the parking ramp with when it is dark at night. The wedding was quite nice. The bride is a kindergarten teacher so her students sang Jesus Loves Me in English then in Spanish. They were invited back up into the aisle when it was time for the first kiss as husband and wife. The bride and groom had a unique surprise during the wedding which their parents and the minister knew about. At the end of the ministers short talk about love and marriage he used the words amazing grace which was the cue for some special vocalists to start singing Amazing Grace. It started with two men in the center aisle and at various intervals 2 more people joined in and the song kept building up. Needless to say the bride and groom were quite surprised.
> 
> We gave a gag gift of a hot dog toaster to this couple since we know that neither of them know how to cook. I did offer to come to visit them to teach them how to make pizza casserole. We did gift them an air fryer as a more serious gift and informed the grooms mother that she could teach them how to cook something besides macaroni and cheese or Ramen noodles with it. These two adults have a lot of learning to do in the kitchen.


Sounds like a great event and I love the "flash mob" to surprise the happy couple! ( gave DB a recipe for stir fry hot dogs one year to expand his hot doe repetoire!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here they will not split siblings. They also have a government rule that they have to place little ones in a permanent home within a year. So they are not going from foster home to foster home


How wonderful..... Our Child Protective Service is horrid, IMHO, and needs a complete rehaul. I think the officials are starting to see that and make some changes but so long overdue. They are understaffed and overworked and policies are not the best.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! It does seem quite strong. 2 layers of cotton fabric and fusible fleece batting between. The pattern was designed by the owner of the little quilt shop I like. They do a project half done class where you can bring in a half finished project and they provide dinner and dessert and help you with your project. She quite often uses it to carry her crockpot in for that.


Nice quilt shop! There is a knit shop a few towns over that has an overnight knit in for charity and they feed you as well. Everyone comes in PJ's.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I made lobster roll myself. Boil tail, cool, add mayo, celery, yum. I added capers but not authentic then.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! You aren't the only one who needs a bib! I almost always wear what i eat or cook! Doesn't matter if I eat st a table or not.


I am a mustard magnet. In the past, I made bibs for seniors, nursing homes, etc. by putting heavy washers in tabs that go over shoulder so just throw on and no closures. I think I really may make one with vinyl or oilcloth on front and something soft on back... It never fails that I drip the last bite if I am wearing something new!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena,sad the little donkey didn't make it but good you cat is improving. Our little calf seems to be doing OK, DS did some reading & decided to give it a shot of selenium & he's now out in the pasture so hopefully on the mend
> 
> Mary, have fun at the wedding. Lovely drawings Matthew


:sm24: :sm24: for the little calf.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, we don't have to wait for Thanksgiving to be grateful for the blessing in our lives.
> Sounds good. Are you having a crowd? I made a Guinness chocolate, well, actually 1-1/2, that uses the whole bottle of beer so I made one to eat & one for the freezer. I like to have some extra baking in the freezer so I don't have to bake when it's hot & if we get unexpected company


When at the Guinness facility in Dublin, DH brought back a recipe for Guinness, Irish Cream and Jaimeson cupcakes. Haven't tried them yet but think it is a must for St. Patricks' Day next year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> :sm09: :sm09:


Thinking of bulldogs, has anyone hear from Betty? I sure miss her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just got a PM from Sam saying he is feeling better Hoping this means he is turning the corner to recovery and they find out the reason for this problem.
> 
> Took DH away for an overnite as he really needed it. Had such a lovely time. Weather wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either.
> 
> Hoping all are well. Big Hugs ????.


Good to see you. Glad you and Bill were able to get away for a bit; you probably both needed it. Wish the weather had been better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good. One of my friends, we went to high school together & were roommates in college, was a foster child, she came to live with local people when she was 8, at 10 social services was going to move her away so the family adopted her. Her & her brother were taken from her dad as he fell in a bottle when their mom died, for 10 years she did it know where her brother was. she found him when she heard his name on the radio, announcing he was in hospital in North Battleford & ready for discharge???? Until the 70's when many didn't have phones, that's how people here were notified.


How wonderful that she found him. What a unique way to make announcements. Here, that would probably be considered an invasion of privacy or some such foolishness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for letting us know about Sam. Haven't heard from you in a while. Glad you're taking time out to enjoy yourselves. I'm off to the Angel Inn in Niagara On The Lake for dinner tonight.


Someday, I'm going to get up that way. I've always wanted to see the falls after I saw them in several movies. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He's watching racing today, so I'll be in the workroom, I expect. I have been wanting something peanut buttery but am too lazy to make cookies... found a PB brownie recipe I might try. I just wanted something to throw in one pan and not have the oven on for too long. Chicken in the crockpot (autocorrect wanted wanted to make that crackpot!) for supper so a lazy cooking day is in my plan. I was thinking about making focaccia but have no cheese.
> 
> I do eat ramen but don't use the seasoning that comes with. Usually I put fresh veggies and garlic in.
> 
> ...


DH and I are both glued to the TV watching the Indy 500. We went to it for so many, many years with a fun group and probably still have first right of refusal on the tickets right on the start finish line in the Paddock. Open wheel is my favorite form of auto racing. The place is steeped in tradition. Lots of changes this year, but still great. Tony George did his best to totally ruin it and there is no independent innovation going on with all the cars the same, but I still love it. Will have to deal with wrapping for Rachel, rescuing hair and finishing up bread pudding for dessert later. Glad they moved dinner out an hour.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you could have lobster also. I have enough leftover for another roll tonight! Stopped by farmers market and got DH organic tomatoes so he could have BLT sammie.
Daralene, glad you could take DH on overnight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of bulldogs, has anyone hear from Betty? I sure miss her.


She still posts the odd comment over on main but I haven't seen her on FB in a long time


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great!! In SA anytime we go into an arena for anything, have to go through a security check, can't even take unopened water bottles in, only sealed and under a certain size. It's been that way for probably 12-15years I think.


I used to sneak wooden knitting needles in by putting in the small of my back in jeans waistband. There were enough pictures on the jumbotron of me knitting that the security people would let me stick them in bag after that. Coolers are just about banned everywhere now and I am going to have to buy saline solution when I get to Chicago because of the 3 oz. limit on liquids.... even though I have sealed containers. From 911 on, security checks became a matter of course.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The last ticket a couple months ago was in Scottsbluff in the Buick, he rolled through a stop sign, then this one. :sm16: :sm19: MEN! Oh well, what is one to do. lol
> I just paid my natural gas bill I'm so glad that that is the least expensive of all the bills, but I sure do not like the new company's billing set up, we may change companies, just because it's so darn hard to go in a pay a bill.


DH and I had a discussion Friday on going through intersections on yellow. I say yellow does not mean step on the gas, but prepare to stop. He disagrees as he doesn't want to be rear-ended. WHEN he gets that ticket, I won't be paying!!!! Just hope I'm not in the car when he gets T-boned. There is never reason to be in that much of a hurry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> In mine also. Hoping for a wonderful result.
> Sam, so glad you are home. Praying that you will regain strength.
> Prayers for all needing them.
> Up early to put the turkey breast roast in the oven. Made the Aunt Gustie cocoa cake yesterday, just have to frost it today, and the potatoes are washed to go in the oven an hour before eating. My turn for Sunday dinner and my freezer needed food used up, so Thanksgiving for us today. Guess it is never a bad idea to have thanksgiving. Thanksgiving includes thankfulness for all of those on this list who are so welcoming and kind.


Dinner sounds scrumptious, I really like the idea of thanksgiving dinner , here they do turkey and all the trimmings for Christmas and sometimes I do it for easter ,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mine was not something I would like to do again.


Nor I... anywhere on my body.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you had a busy day and a profitable one too. Great bargains. Enjoy the Indy.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just got a PM from Sam saying he is feeling better Hoping this means he is turning the corner to recovery and they find out the reason for this problem.
> 
> Took DH away for an overnite as he really needed it. Had such a lovely time. Weather wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either.
> 
> Hoping all are well. Big Hugs ????.


Hugs to you. Getting away is always a nice break in routine. My BFF and I "kidnapped" our husbands for a week-end in downtown Dallas many, many years ago. Wish I remembered what we did with the kids!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I made lobster roll myself. Boil tail, cool, add mayo, celery, yum. I added capers but not authentic then.


Must tell DH to do that when we can get tails on sale. (I like capers. A classy addition.) We have a local bread roll that would be perfect.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Need some quick input. Making a tea cozy and am wondering if the pink would look strange if I use it for th e top ribbing. 

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of bulldogs, has anyone hear from Betty? I sure miss her.


I've been wondering the same thing and thought maybe it was because I'm not on FB much. I saw a very old post of hers. Sure miss her smile.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Need some quick input. Making a tea cozy and am wondering if the pink would look strange if I use it for th e top ribbing.
> 
> Kathy


I think it would be fine and just balance out the bottom.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sam being ill. I haven't read all the postings as of yet, Sorry for being so lame lately on being up with our family here. Get better Sam!
KateB Thank you for starting us off and Thank your DH for the lovely pictures and what a cutie the Bgirl is.
my DH has been sick with some type of bug for 4 days. He is usually an early riser not like me ( I don't sleep well at night) but he is still in bed and it's 11:30 pst. He's been doing this for 4 days. I hope when he gets up and feel better. I miss his tormenting me ( in a fun way )
I was very upset to learn my GD had her HS graduation on Mother's Day. I wasn't informed. My son in-law posted on FB a picture of him, GD, my daughter and his mom. He does post pictures as a jab. I really didn't do anything wrong to get this type of treatment. He could have posted a picture with the other GD but he didn't so I don't get it. I emailed him about not knowing and I would have like to send something and he wrote back well my mother knew it was her senior year. Heck I've asked him over and over please let me know what is going on in the girls life. Then he proceeded to tell me he only answers my email our of curtesy and he will not interfere with patching things up with my children say what? Sorry for going on so. I better drop it I'm getting upset again.

I want to wish every one a great Memorial Weekend , Ahh Hubby is getting up.
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

kehinkle said:


> Need some quick input. Making a tea cozy and am wondering if the pink would look strange if I use it for th e top ribbing.
> 
> Kathy


I like the pink


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

Cute


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just noticed on today's Forum that we have 'reruns' posted of all of May's Tea Parties under the Swaps, KALs, etc section. Anyone any idea why? I looked at the last pages on them and I don't think anything new has been posted. Think I might ask admin why.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Jackie, prayers for your DS, what is her name?


Her name is Jean . She is my younger sister


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed on today's Forum that we have 'reruns' posted of all of May's Tea Parties under the Swaps, KALs, etc section. Anyone any idea why? I looked at the last pages on them and I don't think anything new has been posted. Think I might ask admin why.


I did ask admin and this was the reply.

from: Admin (all from/all to)
received on: May 28, 2017 15:14:33
KateB wrote:
Just noticed that there are 'reruns' of all the May Tea Parties posted today and I just wondered why?
KateB

If there aren't enough new topics for the group activities section, the rest of the slots are filled with old topics from that section.
Admin


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gavi said:


> Cute


Welcome to the Tea Party Gavi. We are always happy to have new folks on here and as Sam would tell you there will always be a seat with your name on it and a cup of your favourite beverage awaiting you! 
That is a beautiful baby in your avatar picture.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Sam being ill. I haven't read all the postings as of yet, Sorry for being so lame lately on being up with our family here. Get better Sam!
> KateB Thank you for starting us off and Thank your DH for the lovely pictures and what a cutie the Bgirl is.
> my DH has been sick with some type of bug for 4 days. He is usually an early riser not like me ( I don't sleep well at night) but he is still in bed and it's 11:30 pst. He's been doing this for 4 days. I hope when he gets up and feel better. I miss his tormenting me ( in a fun way )
> I was very upset to learn my GD had her HS graduation on Mother's Day. I wasn't informed. My son in-law posted on FB a picture of him, GD, my daughter and his mom. He does post pictures as a jab. I really didn't do anything wrong to get this type of treatment. He could have posted a picture with the other GD but he didn't so I don't get it. I emailed him about not knowing and I would have like to send something and he wrote back well my mother knew it was her senior year. Heck I've asked him over and over please let me know what is going on in the girls life. Then he proceeded to tell me he only answers my email our of curtesy and he will not interfere with patching things up with my children say what? Sorry for going on so. I better drop it I'm getting upset again.
> ...


So sorry for the family issues... and so often over something so minor or a total misunderstanding. Is there any chance to have a one on one chat with your daughter? If it were me, I would send a card to GD anyway with just a little note that you were sorry to miss this special event but had not been aware of date. Congrats. and you are proud of her. No need to slam parents, just let her know you are there and interested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really great! What started us talking is that we realised our ancestors in part come from the same County in Scotland.


Neat!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just got a PM from Sam saying he is feeling better Hoping this means he is turning the corner to recovery and they find out the reason for this problem.
> 
> Took DH away for an overnite as he really needed it. Had such a lovely time. Weather wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either.
> 
> Hoping all are well. Big Hugs ????.


Thank you for the update on Sam. 
Glad you had a good time even with yucky weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice quilt shop! There is a knit shop a few towns over that has an overnight knit in for charity and they feed you as well. Everyone comes in PJ's.


That would be fun!

These ladies are so patient with me. I have trouble putting color and prints together. They never mind helping me no matter how long it takes. You would never know my "baby" brother is a graphic artist!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am a mustard magnet. In the past, I made bibs for seniors, nursing homes, etc. by putting heavy washers in tabs that go over shoulder so just throw on and no closures. I think I really may make one with vinyl or oilcloth on front and something soft on back... It never fails that I drip the last bite if I am wearing something new!


My sister of my heart just raided my stash to make a few for her mom. She is going to put magnets on for closures. No having to fight with buttons or Velcro to collect all the fuzzies. Just large bins, no backs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When at the Guinness facility in Dublin, DH brought back a recipe for Guinness, Irish Cream and Jaimeson cupcakes. Haven't tried them yet but think it is a must for St. Patricks' Day next year.


Pop! Jaimeson cupcakes!

Editing to say I don't know where pop came from. I typed Oooo! Darn auto correct.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of bulldogs, has anyone hear from Betty? I sure miss her.


No. Haven't seen her on Facebook either. Another I haven't seen lately is nursenikki. Hope both are doing ok.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did manage to get several things made just not all that was planned. I've had lots of fun "playing". ????


budasha said:


> That is so cute. Sorry you're having such a problem with your embroidery machine. It's such a disappointment when you had plans to make a few items for the auction.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

caught up again. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Need some quick input. Making a tea cozy and am wondering if the pink would look strange if I use it for th e top ribbing.
> 
> Kathy


Either would be ok by I like the darker pink for both top and bottom ribbing best


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Sam being ill. I haven't read all the postings as of yet, Sorry for being so lame lately on being up with our family here. Get better Sam!
> KateB Thank you for starting us off and Thank your DH for the lovely pictures and what a cutie the Bgirl is.
> my DH has been sick with some type of bug for 4 days. He is usually an early riser not like me ( I don't sleep well at night) but he is still in bed and it's 11:30 pst. He's been doing this for 4 days. I hope when he gets up and feel better. I miss his tormenting me ( in a fun way )
> I was very upset to learn my GD had her HS graduation on Mother's Day. I wasn't informed. My son in-law posted on FB a picture of him, GD, my daughter and his mom. He does post pictures as a jab. I really didn't do anything wrong to get this type of treatment. He could have posted a picture with the other GD but he didn't so I don't get it. I emailed him about not knowing and I would have like to send something and he wrote back well my mother knew it was her senior year. Heck I've asked him over and over please let me know what is going on in the girls life. Then he proceeded to tell me he only answers my email our of curtesy and he will not interfere with patching things up with my children say what? Sorry for going on so. I better drop it I'm getting upset again.
> ...


Hope your DH is soon feeling better. Sorry that you weren't informed of GDs graduation. You can still send something.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


I am so glad you are doing better! Eating and drinking and resting is good for you right now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


More than happy to help Sam, although I would much rather you were completely well. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite something to meet old neighbors 1/2 a world away????
> I've never even heard of pumpkin soup until chatting on KP, here it's used for baked goods only


It is indeed!
Whereas here there are people who hesitate at Pumpkin Pie!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Good to see you back Sam. Eating little and often and plenty of fluids is good. Make sure that what you do eat is high value nutrition and gradually you will build up your energy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you had a busy day and a profitable one too. Great bargains. Enjoy the Indy.


Won by a Japanese driver- a first ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mom used the grater with the large holes. I know most people puree it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed on today's Forum that we have 'reruns' posted of all of May's Tea Parties under the Swaps, KALs, etc section. Anyone any idea why? I looked at the last pages on them and I don't think anything new has been posted. Think I might ask admin why.


They have been doing it with some of the Lace Party too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


So,good to see you posting Sam. Healing wishes and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed!
> Whereas here there are people who hesitate at Pumpkin Pie!


The pumpkin used for soup in Austria and Germany is quite different from our orange pumpkins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Anything for our Sam! Hoping you can get some energy for the KAP!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, have a great time I love Niagara on the Lake. Will have to look up that name.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The pumpkin used for soup in Austria and Germany is quite different from our orange pumpkins.


 :sm24: We have several varieties and colours. Wrong season here at Halloween for Pumpkins, so not often seen as lanterns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jackie, keeping good thoughts for you and your sister.

Gwen, adorable hat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day and Victoria Day. Hope all celebrating have a lovely holiday.

Is it a Holiday elsewhere? Do you celebrate Victoria Day in Great Britain, Australia and New Zealand?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH and I are both glued to the TV watching the Indy 500. We went to it for so many, many years with a fun group and probably still have first right of refusal on the tickets right on the start finish line in the Paddock. Open wheel is my favorite form of auto racing. The place is steeped in tradition. Lots of changes this year, but still great. Tony George did his best to totally ruin it and there is no independent innovation going on with all the cars the same, but I still love it. Will have to deal with wrapping for Rachel, rescuing hair and finishing up bread pudding for dessert later. Glad they moved dinner out an hour.


He started with Monaco at 5:30 this morning! Then cat says, hey, the other human is up so must be time for breakfast... so yowling at me when I wasn't ready to get up! I didn't watch Indy but saw the aftermath of those spectacular crashes. It's amazing no one died.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed!
> Whereas here there are people who hesitate at Pumpkin Pie!


Mmmm! I craved pumpkin pie when I was pregnant with DS. Try finding that in the middle of our summer!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mmmm! I craved pumpkin pie when I was pregnant with DS. Try finding that in the middle of our summer!


And I wanted fresh watermelon in November with my second. No such luck!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, my exciting news for the day is that DD's quilt is quilted! Woohoo! I thought I'd give the machine one more try and it cooperated so well, I was afraid to stop. So got 'er done. DD wants white binding, though, which I don't have, not even white fabric. But progress for sure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Memorial Day and Victoria Day. Hope all celebrating have a lovely holiday.
> 
> Is it a Holiday elsewhere? Do you celebrate Victoria Day in Great Britain, Australia and New Zealand?


No we don't, but this coming weekend we celebrate Queen Elizabeth's birthday, which is actually in April. Monday will be a holiday for us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been busy this afternoon. Didn't do much but read here and Facebook this morning. I started making bread, put in a load of clothes and started cutting the grass. Got the front cut and came in to make the dough into loaves and switched laundry again. By the time I had that folded, and the next load into the dryer it was time to come back upstairs and turn the oven up to bake the bread. Back out to cut the back yard, and conveniently ran out of gas up near the house just in time to take the bread out of the oven. DH has just filled all of the gas cans since he had a coupon so I had to carry a very heavy full 5 gallon can around to the back of the house, by got the mower filled back up, finished the back yard and was almost finished with the far back by the time DH got home from work. He planted his 2 tomato plants while I finished. He filled the more back up before he put it away for me. I hate putting it back in the shed because you have to back in at an angle just right or it doesn't fit, so he puts it away. I came in, put clothes in the dryer again and got in the shower. I started the grass about 12:30, and finished close to 4! But I did do bread, clothes and dishes in between! It started raining and thundering right after I got my hair dried. We went out for supper in a down pour about 5. Between 4:30 and 5 when we left we had a 1/2" of rain in the rain gauge. It rained so hard we could hardly see after we left. Sun was shining on the way home. There is now 1 1/2" in the rain gauge now! All in 2 hours! I walked out to get the mail that I forgot to get yesterday and it started sprinkling and thundering again on my way back to the house. I am now sitting in my recliner with my feet up with a full tummy. I don't think I'm going to do much the rest of the evening!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I wanted fresh watermelon in November with my second. No such luck!


DD was Pizza Hut pan pizza. The first 3 months I couldn't eat if I cooked. If I could go out to eat I was fine as I was smelling everything being cooked, not just any one meal. DH's grandmother called DD my little watermelon the whole time I was pregnant. She died 10 days before I had DD. I have never liked watermelon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, my exciting news for the day is that DD's quilt is quilted! Woohoo! I thought I'd give the machine one more try and it cooperated so well, I was afraid to stop. So got 'er done. DD wants white binding, though, which I don't have, not even white fabric. But progress for sure.


Yay! Can't wait to see pictures of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Need some quick input. Making a tea cozy and am wondering if the pink would look strange if I use it for th e top ribbing.
> 
> Kathy


It would be fine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just got a PM from Sam saying he is feeling better Hoping this means he is turning the corner to recovery and they find out the reason for this problem.
> 
> Took DH away for an overnite as he really needed it. Had such a lovely time. Weather wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either.
> 
> Hoping all are well. Big Hugs ????.


Thanks for sharing the news from Sam.
I'm glad you & DH had a good time away


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Sam being ill. I haven't read all the postings as of yet, Sorry for being so lame lately on being up with our family here. Get better Sam!
> KateB Thank you for starting us off and Thank your DH for the lovely pictures and what a cutie the Bgirl is.
> my DH has been sick with some type of bug for 4 days. He is usually an early riser not like me ( I don't sleep well at night) but he is still in bed and it's 11:30 pst. He's been doing this for 4 days. I hope when he gets up and feel better. I miss his tormenting me ( in a fun way )
> I was very upset to learn my GD had her HS graduation on Mother's Day. I wasn't informed. My son in-law posted on FB a picture of him, GD, my daughter and his mom. He does post pictures as a jab. I really didn't do anything wrong to get this type of treatment. He could have posted a picture with the other GD but he didn't so I don't get it. I emailed him about not knowing and I would have like to send something and he wrote back well my mother knew it was her senior year. Heck I've asked him over and over please let me know what is going on in the girls life. Then he proceeded to tell me he only answers my email our of curtesy and he will not interfere with patching things up with my children say what? Sorry for going on so. I better drop it I'm getting upset again.
> ...


Sounds like he's deferring to your daughter. Hurtful for him to respond that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


We're sure hoping you feel up to it.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes, Dreamweaver I have in the past wrote letters to the GD Katie the youngest would answer me back but that sad to say ended. Yes Tami I agree about still sending something but DH doesn't agree. He mentioned we just sent out a large box with the quilt and other goodies in it and we heard nothing as far as an appreciation. I email Katie and said I was so happy that she is enjoying it but didn't hear anything back. I'm afrid to do anything it's like damned if you do and damned if you don't. Thank you all for much needed advise because my head is spinning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How wonderful that she found him. What a unique way to make announcements. Here, that would probably be considered an invasion of privacy or some such foolishness.


It certainly would now with all,the crazy privacy regulations but back then it was the best way to contact rural people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Someday, I'm going to get up that way. I've always wanted to see the falls after I saw them in several movies. Have a wonderful time.


Niagara Falls isn't really that far from you, is it?


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Is Sam suffering with his breathing? I know he has COPD. I really feel so bad for him. Sending him healing prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She still posts the odd comment over on main but I haven't seen her on FB in a long time


I wonder if she removed her FB as I recently noticed we are no longer friends, unless I posted something she was offended by????& she unfriended me???? I tried to share a post on a sock pattern with her, that's why I noticed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Niagara Falls isn't really that far from you, is it?


https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Chicago,+Illinois/Niagara+Falls,+New+York/@42.2853476,-83.2174733,3z/data=!4m8!4m7!1m2!1m1!1s0x880e2c3cd0f4cbed:0xafe0a6ad09c0c000!1m2!1m1!1s0x89d363ea29e633b7:0x61975ae4b9c5aab3!3e0

over 550 miles


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like he's deferring to your daughter. Hurtful for him to respond that way.


That is the games he likes to play. I truly think he has a lot to do with Carol (DD) acting like this. I didn't raise her to be a unsympathic person.
Glen on the other hand is a real pip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you are home too. Eating, drinking, and resting is ALL you need to worry about right now!!! You just let us pamper you at the KAP too!


thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Good to see you back with us Sam. Hope you are back to normal soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Chicago,+Illinois/Niagara+Falls,+New+York/@42.2853476,-83.2174733,3z/data=!4m8!4m7!1m2!1m1!1s0x880e2c3cd0f4cbed:0xafe0a6ad09c0c000!1m2!1m1!1s0x89d363ea29e633b7:0x61975ae4b9c5aab3!3e0
> 
> over 550 miles


Wow! Didn't realize it was,that far.
I just googles, 3220 km or 2000 miles from me


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Niagara Falls isn't really that far from you, is it?


It's about 5 hours from me. Rookie is a lot farther west than I am


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> That is the games he likes to play. I truly think he has a lot to do with Carol (DD) acting like this. I didn't raise her to be a unsympathic person.
> Glen on the other hand is a real pip.


Sad you family is treating you so poorly. I can't imagine treating your mom like that


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sharon, I am so saddened that you have such conflict with your DD & her family. She is truly missing out and also causing your grandchildren to do so too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> That is the games he likes to play. I truly think he has a lot to do with Carol (DD) acting like this. I didn't raise her to be a unsympathic person.
> Glen on the other hand is a real pip.


So sorry for this hurtful behavior. I hope you will be able to know that you are a great person and don't deserve this disrespect.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if she removed her FB as I recently noticed we are no longer friends, unless I posted something she was offended by????& she unfriended me???? I tried to share a post on a sock pattern with her, that's why I noticed.


I know her Facebook was copied at least twice, as I got requests from her though we were already friends (some scam thing). So she might have shut down her page because of it. I'll check my friends list too.

Edit to add: she's not on my list now either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.

It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!

My bleeding heart is really liking the weather, apparently, I don't think it's ever been so nice

I'm also sharing a photo of DS, my 2 GKs & me from my birthday party a couple of weeks ago, I finally got them loaded to the iPad.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sharon, I know how you feel. All you can do is keep hope and love the grandchildren as best you can. I hope the grandchildren don't resent their parents when they realize what's happening.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally gave into the lure of peanut butter brownies. They're in the oven now, and I'll let you know how they turn out. 10 more minutes!

I got a baby quilt quilted today too. It went fast because I didn't do every square, just enough to hold it all well together. It needs binding, and I'll do that by hand. So soon I can cross three more off the list (still working on the one with added sashing/quilt as you go. Then I'll have to start on one of the two that I have backing for. Or knit...need to get back to my sorely neglected patterns.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Lovely photo! I love the bright colors also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, since you are the sock lady, someone posted a like to these lovely socks, did you see thm?

http://knotions.com/issues/may-2017/pattern-may-2017/vallmo-socks/


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely photo! I love the bright colors also.


Bonnie, i agree. That is a beautiful quilt, great picture of you and the grandkids, and your bleeding heart is beautiful. I love bleeding hearts and yours is outstanding.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely photo! I love the bright colors also.


I had to go back to see (tablet doesn't always load them right away). My youngest DGD would love the pink. And great photo of y'all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of bulldogs, has anyone hear from Betty? I sure miss her.


Hasn't been on Facebook or here in quite some time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Rest, fluids and eating will provide you with more strength and energy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous quilt, flowers and you all Bonnie. Lovely bright pinks in the quilt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Memorial Day and Victoria Day. Hope all celebrating have a lovely holiday.
> 
> Is it a Holiday elsewhere? Do you celebrate Victoria Day in Great Britain, Australia and New Zealand?


Our next Holiday is Queen's Birthday on Monday 5th June. Then nothing through till Labour Day around 24th October. No Victoria Day, and I'm not sure what you are Memorialising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mmmm! I craved pumpkin pie when I was pregnant with DS. Try finding that in the middle of our summer!


LOL! I allow myself one a year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, my exciting news for the day is that DD's quilt is quilted! Woohoo! I thought I'd give the machine one more try and it cooperated so well, I was afraid to stop. So got 'er done. DD wants white binding, though, which I don't have, not even white fabric. But progress for sure.


Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been busy this afternoon. Didn't do much but read here and Facebook this morning. I started making bread, put in a load of clothes and started cutting the grass. Got the front cut and came in to make the dough into loaves and switched laundry again. By the time I had that folded, and the next load into the dryer it was time to come back upstairs and turn the oven up to bake the bread. Back out to cut the back yard, and conveniently ran out of gas up near the house just in time to take the bread out of the oven. DH has just filled all of the gas cans since he had a coupon so I had to carry a very heavy full 5 gallon can around to the back of the house, by got the mower filled back up, finished the back yard and was almost finished with the far back by the time DH got home from work. He planted his 2 tomato plants while I finished. He filled the more back up before he put it away for me. I hate putting it back in the shed because you have to back in at an angle just right or it doesn't fit, so he puts it away. I came in, put clothes in the dryer again and got in the shower. I started the grass about 12:30, and finished close to 4! But I did do bread, clothes and dishes in between! It started raining and thundering right after I got my hair dried. We went out for supper in a down pour about 5. Between 4:30 and 5 when we left we had a 1/2" of rain in the rain gauge. It rained so hard we could hardly see after we left. Sun was shining on the way home. There is now 1 1/2" in the rain gauge now! All in 2 hours! I walked out to get the mail that I forgot to get yesterday and it started sprinkling and thundering again on my way back to the house. I am now sitting in my recliner with my feet up with a full tummy. I don't think I'm going to do much the rest of the evening!


That was quite a lot for two hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


All are lovely- great to see the GK's.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami the crock pot bag is awesome. You do such beautiful work.
> 
> So far both of my legs are cramping this morning. I did have fun at the wedding. Some serious money went into that reception though. I think there were about 300 people at the reception and at a very expensive venue. We took two vehicles since my DH was going to leave early. When he left around 9 pm he had been up for 23 hours. DS #1 was his designated driver and DH didn't even drink any alcohol. It is a good choice on his part to not drive when he hasn't had any sleep. Matthew stayed with me so I had someone to walk with to the parking ramp with when it is dark at night. The wedding was quite nice. The bride is a kindergarten teacher so her students sang Jesus Loves Me in English then in Spanish. They were invited back up into the aisle when it was time for the first kiss as husband and wife. The bride and groom had a unique surprise during the wedding which their parents and the minister knew about. At the end of the ministers short talk about love and marriage he used the words amazing grace which was the cue for some special vocalists to start singing Amazing Grace. It started with two men in the center aisle and at various intervals 2 more people joined in and the song kept building up. Needless to say the bride and groom were quite surprised.
> 
> We gave a gag gift of a hot dog toaster to this couple since we know that neither of them know how to cook. I did offer to come to visit them to teach them how to make pizza casserole. We did gift them an air fryer as a more serious gift and informed the grooms mother that she could teach them how to cook something besides macaroni and cheese or Ramen noodles with it. These two adults have a lot of learning to do in the kitchen.


Sounds like a good time. And sure wise for DH to not drive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> www.patternworld.co.uk baby blanket crochet Whale July 2015 is what is on my pattern


Thanks- will think about that for the coming GC. Crochet intarsia will be new (well I did some that I wasn't too worried about how it looked as it was going on a tree).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you and yes, a couple that are friends have adopted a little girl.


How great for them all. Good for a girl indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was pretty much my thought... Thanks.... Since we both had cancers at the same time, we did discuss feelings on return. She, very unlike me, kind of goes with the flo.. She says, if it comes back, I'll deal with it so she really doesn't feel the need to know in advance. Maybe, because it doesn't run in our immediate family, she doesn't feel as threatened. It is her choice, just wondered how hard I should push.


Unless she will have it off with a positive result nothing to be gained by knowing as she will be followed up- some like to know some don't and both are equally valid. And having it off is a big decision for any woman, especially when there is nothing wrong at the time- and often harder for younger women (and hard for our DHs as well- I think they like them even more than we do :sm02: ).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, wonderful to see your post. Small meals often and plenty of fluids sounds healing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I did ask admin and this was the reply.
> 
> from: Admin (all from/all to)
> received on: May 28, 2017 15:14:33
> ...


How odd- I would have assumed that it would just be left empty!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Can't seem to keep my mind on posts. Think I will head to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Good to see you back Sam. Always happy to help out.
Work on getting back some energy. All you will need to do is have enough energy to get to KAP. I'm sure no-one will mind if you do nothing, they just want to see you there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Memorial Day and Victoria Day. Hope all celebrating have a lovely holiday.
> 
> Is it a Holiday elsewhere? Do you celebrate Victoria Day in Great Britain, Australia and New Zealand?


No we have the Queen's birthday (12th June this year). Like Canada it is the day chosen to celebrate the sovereigns birthday. They use a date round a previous monarchs birthday (just as Canada do but a different monarch) unrelated to the current monarch's birthday. Just as well for us as we have Easter and then Anzac Day on the 25th April and if we then had the Queens birthday on or around her birthday we would have yet another one around the 21st.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I wanted fresh watermelon in November with my second. No such luck!


And I wanted a hamburger with the lot Christmas Day- at a time when almost everything was shut Christmas Day- and I had just had a large meal!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> No we don't, but this coming weekend we celebrate Queen Elizabeth's birthday, which is actually in April. Monday will be a holiday for us.


Do you think she celebrates everytime somewhere is celebrating her birthday?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD was Pizza Hut pan pizza. The first 3 months I couldn't eat if I cooked. If I could go out to eat I was fine as I was smelling everything being cooked, not just any one meal. DH's grandmother called DD my little watermelon the whole time I was pregnant. She died 10 days before I had DD. I have never liked watermelon.


How sad that she never got to see the watermelon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Quilt looks good. Nice to see a photo of you all.

I've just started reading Bonnie by Iris Johansen this morning. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, since you are the sock lady, someone posted a like to these lovely socks, did you see thm?
> 
> http://knotions.com/issues/may-2017/pattern-may-2017/vallmo-socks/


I didn't but they look good so I have now saved them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our next Holiday is Queen's Birthday on Monday 5th June. Then nothing through till Labour Day around 24th October. No Victoria Day, and I'm not sure what you are Memorialising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I looked it up. They use Queen Victorias birthday as the day to celebrate the current monarchs birthday. So she gets a birthday this week, next week and the one after.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you think she celebrates everytime somewhere is celebrating her birthday?


Not if she wants to keep a healthy weight and fitness lol!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our next Holiday is Queen's Birthday on Monday 5th June. Then nothing through till Labour Day around 24th October. No Victoria Day, and I'm not sure what you are Memorialising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


USA Memorial Day, a day off for me, is a reminder for us to remember our fallen soldiers and the sacrifices they made for our nation. We also remember our own deceased loved ones and decorate their graves. It is rather a national day of remembrance of USA history and ancestors who provided our freedoms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was indeed- and were it not for Knitting Paradise chances are we may never have known how much we have in common.,


So true, and true for most of us too. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Kaye-jo, I am watching a documentry called Wild Alsaska on the telly.


LOL! I love watching documentaries on Alaska, takes me back home as well as getting to see places I didn't visit while living there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are a caution! Sounds like the 2 behind us. A toy is never so desired until the other has it!!!


Yes they are, tonight they don't want to let me out of their sight. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So funny. When we were at Grandparent's Day when Rachel was in pre-school, she changed my name because a girl who was speaking earlier had a name for her grandma that Rachel decided she like better so she borrowed it! (I wanted to be Mimi, but G said I wasn't French enough!!!)
> 
> The little girl behind us borrowed me for show and tell one year, as her grandparents were in another state at the time. I was most honored. Having a spare is always a good thing!


LOL!!
A spare is almost a necessity.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our next Holiday is Queen's Birthday on Monday 5th June. Then nothing through till Labour Day around 24th October. No Victoria Day, and I'm not sure what you are Memorialising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Memorial Day is to honor those who died in battle or due to injuries during war time. Veterans day honors all who served in the armed forces.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It's late so I best get some sleep. Rachel called first thing this morning. Hey Grandma..... she had several slip dresses that needed repair or altering and a skirt with a split seam, so I spent a couple of hours doing her mending and a little of my own. DH came home and we went to our favorite bargain shop. I came home with 4 pair of shoes, and a very nice bathing suit and a great knit top... a darling necklace to add to Rachel's birthday gifts.... a pair of shorts for DH and a cool, bright orange portable grill on wheels that collapses and runs on a small propane tank. This is for Jess This was all under $100. 3 pr. of shoes were less than $5. ea. and the very ornate biker boots were only $20. but may go back... They would make great winter boots though and the grands would get a kick out of them. We then ran to Joanne's because I needed fresh glue to glue a snap on one of Rachel's dresses. (satin wrap slip dress and the stitching would show) We then ran to Ulta to get some things on her list. Well,they didn't have one thing and the last roll-on perfume was opened and had been sampled but it was 7 and we were hungry so bought it at a discount just to have a couple things to wrap with her main gift of money. The child is desperate for cash since the internship pays nothing. Home to a nice shower and shampoo and redid dressing. We vegged in front of TV all night and i have been trying to catch up on computer.
> 
> Tomorrow s the Indy 500 race and we will have time to see it all before dinner with the kids for Rachel's BD. Gerry will make bread pudding for her... a favorite of hers. Jess is bringing a great artichoke thing and I am fairly certain it will be salmon dinner since seafood is the only meat Rachel eats. After such a healthy meal, zi think we will have our very well aged rib eyes from the cook out we did not attend for our Monday meal.
> 
> ...


You had a busy day. Happy late birthday Rachel!!!
LOL! I'll pass thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The mosquitoes here are terrible, clouds of them out today, they carry so many diseases now. We are lucky & don't have the ones that carry malaria but I wonder what happens if our mosquitos bite someone who has run into the Zika virus on vacation if it can be spread around. It has such devastating effects.
> I bought some little " pucks" from the garden catalogue, I think they were called Dunks but would have to check, they were some kind of spore that kills mosquito larva in standing water, meant for small fish ponds & rain barrels


The discs sound interesting, I do not enjoy mosquito's and we say they are Alaska's state bird. Pesky buggers and with all the different diseases they carry, it's even worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami the crock pot bag is awesome. You do such beautiful work.
> 
> So far both of my legs are cramping this morning. I did have fun at the wedding. Some serious money went into that reception though. I think there were about 300 people at the reception and at a very expensive venue. We took two vehicles since my DH was going to leave early. When he left around 9 pm he had been up for 23 hours. DS #1 was his designated driver and DH didn't even drink any alcohol. It is a good choice on his part to not drive when he hasn't had any sleep. Matthew stayed with me so I had someone to walk with to the parking ramp with when it is dark at night. The wedding was quite nice. The bride is a kindergarten teacher so her students sang Jesus Loves Me in English then in Spanish. They were invited back up into the aisle when it was time for the first kiss as husband and wife. The bride and groom had a unique surprise during the wedding which their parents and the minister knew about. At the end of the ministers short talk about love and marriage he used the words amazing grace which was the cue for some special vocalists to start singing Amazing Grace. It started with two men in the center aisle and at various intervals 2 more people joined in and the song kept building up. Needless to say the bride and groom were quite surprised.
> 
> We gave a gag gift of a hot dog toaster to this couple since we know that neither of them know how to cook. I did offer to come to visit them to teach them how to make pizza casserole. We did gift them an air fryer as a more serious gift and informed the grooms mother that she could teach them how to cook something besides macaroni and cheese or Ramen noodles with it. These two adults have a lot of learning to do in the kitchen.


Sounds like a lovely time. 
Lol, love the hot dog cooker, the air fryer is a great gift, so much can be done it them, Marla loves the one I got her for Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well 10 pages to go but I don't think I'll get caught up tonight, but I'm tired, I looked for my splitter for the hoses, but after an hour of looking couldn't find it, so went ahead and finished turning the soil in the garden and got rid of the weeds, planted the jalapenos, then Marla called and we decided to run over to the nursery and see if they had celery, then to the farm supply store and got a new splitter, and the piece to fix the end of my one hose. 
I got celery, more jalapenos, and a few flowers at the nursery, got all that planted, my glutes are sooo sore. lol 
Spent an hour or so visiting with my neighbor this evening too, I always enjoy chatting with Deb. lol
So needless to say, I think it's time for bed, I'll plant the herbs and flowers tomorrow and hopefully get all caught up here. 
So good night Gracie!. lol
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quilt looks good. Nice to see a photo of you all.
> 
> I've just started reading Bonnie by Iris Johansen this morning. Enjoying it so far.


I really like her books


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well 10 pages to go but I don't think I'll get caught up tonight, but I'm tired, I looked for my splitter for the hoses, but after an hour of looking couldn't find it, so went ahead and finished turning the soil in the garden and got rid of the weeds, planted the jalapenos, then Marla called and we decided to run over to the nursery and see if they had celery, then to the farm supply store and got a new splitter, and the piece to fix the end of my one hose.
> I got celery, more jalapenos, and a few flowers at the nursery, got all that planted, my glutes are sooo sore. lol
> Spent an hour or so visiting with my neighbor this evening too, I always enjoy chatting with Deb. lol
> So needless to say, I think it's time for bed, I'll plant the herbs and flowers tomorrow and hopefully get all caught up here.
> ...


You got lots done today ???? Have you ever grown cutting celery? I have one planted in the flower bed by my back step, it's great for salads & cooking too. It doesnt get big stalks like regular celery & tastes really nice. In the fall I cut the whole plant, wash, chop & freeze it to use all winter.

http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/

It's been very cool here today & I just looked at the weather, it's to go down to 1C/34F with a risk of frost????Good grief


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Glad you are home ,take care of yourself .hopefully you will get some nice sunshine weather which will warm you up and help you feel better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Memorial Day and Victoria Day. Hope all celebrating have a lovely holiday.
> 
> Is it a Holiday elsewhere? Do you celebrate Victoria Day in Great Britain, Australia and New Zealand?


It's a bank holiday here making it a long weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if she removed her FB as I recently noticed we are no longer friends, unless I posted something she was offended by????& she unfriended me???? I tried to share a post on a sock pattern with her, that's why I noticed.


Think maybe she did as I remember she had problems with it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Lovely quilt Bonnie and your bleeding heart is doing a lot better than mine , think it's been to dry here , 
Made me smile that you are not liking 17c it's way better than the freezing cold you had not so long ago but I know what you mean we have been getting 28c and today we will be lucky to get 14c 
Lovely picture of you and your family


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Memorial Day and Victoria Day. Hope all celebrating have a lovely holiday.
> 
> Is it a Holiday elsewhere? Do you celebrate Victoria Day in Great Britain, Australia and New Zealand?


No we don't have Victoria day here, but this is a Scottish bank holiday and the schools are off too....needless to say, after a beautiful weekend it's windy and about to rain! :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, my exciting news for the day is that DD's quilt is quilted! Woohoo! I thought I'd give the machine one more try and it cooperated so well, I was afraid to stop. So got 'er done. DD wants white binding, though, which I don't have, not even white fabric. But progress for sure.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Love the quilt and the picture of the family!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Can't seem to keep my mind on posts. Think I will head to bed.


Hope you feel more 'with it' in the morning - it's probably just tiredness.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> No we have the Queen's birthday (12th June this year). Like Canada it is the day chosen to celebrate the sovereigns birthday. They use a date round a previous monarchs birthday (just as Canada do but a different monarch) unrelated to the current monarch's birthday. Just as well for us as we have Easter and then Anzac Day on the 25th April and if we then had the Queens birthday on or around her birthday we would have yet another one around the 21st.


Isn't it strange that you have a holiday to celebrate the Queen's birthday and we don't! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Memorial Day and Victoria Day. Hope all celebrating have a lovely holiday.
> 
> Is it a Holiday elsewhere? Do you celebrate Victoria Day in Great Britain, Australia and New Zealand?


Today, Monday 29th, is a Bank Holiday in the UK. It is a relatively new holiday introduced in the late 70s, not sure of the reason why but it's nice to have a day off at this time of year. Only one more Bank Holiday here, at the end of August, between now and Christmas!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.your family
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Lovely pictures Bonnie. The quilt looks really pretty. Lovely picture of you, DS and GKs, it's so nice to be able to put a face to a name.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't it strange that you have a holiday to celebrate the Queen's birthday and we don't! :sm06: :sm09:


Yeah it does seem strange- but then we always find some reason for a Public Holiday. No random Bank Holidays for no reason. It might be for a horse race but at least it has some supposed purpose other than a day off.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well 10 pages to go but I don't think I'll get caught up tonight, but I'm tired, I looked for my splitter for the hoses, but after an hour of looking couldn't find it, so went ahead and finished turning the soil in the garden and got rid of the weeds, planted the jalapenos, then Marla called and we decided to run over to the nursery and see if they had celery, then to the farm supply store and got a new splitter, and the piece to fix the end of my one hose.
> I got celery, more jalapenos, and a few flowers at the nursery, got all that planted, my glutes are sooo sore. lol
> Spent an hour or so visiting with my neighbor this evening too, I always enjoy chatting with Deb. lol
> So needless to say, I think it's time for bed, I'll plant the herbs and flowers tomorrow and hopefully get all caught up here.
> ...


You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Today, Monday 29th, is a Bank Holiday in the UK. It is a relatively new holiday introduced in the late 70s, not sure of the reason why but it's nice to have a day off at this time of year. Only one more Bank Holiday here, at the end of August, between now and Christmas!


Only one more after for us as well June 12th and that is in October for Labour Day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


Looks like a yellow Apple Cucumber (An Apple Cucumber is very pale green almost white)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Today, Monday 29th, is a Bank Holiday in the UK. It is a relatively new holiday introduced in the late 70s, not sure of the reason why but it's nice to have a day off at this time of year. Only one more Bank Holiday here, at the end of August, between now and Christmas!


And it's not very nice weather per usual for a bank holiday , it was forecast very heavy downpours of rain but only a slight shower so far


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just got a PM from Sam saying he is feeling better Hoping this means he is turning the corner to recovery and they find out the reason for this problem.
> 
> Took DH away for an overnite as he really needed it. Had such a lovely time. Weather wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either.
> 
> Hoping all are well. Big Hugs ????.


And hugs back. We miss you, how are you?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Great to have you back with us Sam. I hope you can slowly gain strength and energy. Biggest hugs. Take care and keep nibbling.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> No we don't, but this coming weekend we celebrate Queen Elizabeth's birthday, which is actually in April. Monday will be a holiday for us.


And we have it on 12th June. I wonder why it is a different date?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Great photos Bonnie, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And it's not very nice weather per usual for a bank holiday , it was forecast very heavy downpours of rain but only a slight shower so far


Weather's pretty much the same here. Managed to get two good days for the rowing though. We were forecast thunderstorms in the late afternoon yesterday and DGSs last race was at 7.30pm. Saw black clouds all around but got away with only a few spots. I heard thunder during the night but I'm not sure how much rain we had, but at least the garden is a bit softer and easier to work on now. Enjoy your bank holiday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yeah it does seem strange- but then we always find some reason for a Public Holiday. No random Bank Holidays for no reason. It might be for a horse race but at least it has some supposed purpose other than a day off.


If labour win next week's election we are supposedly going to get another 2


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I love watching documentaries on Alaska, takes me back home as well as getting to see places I didn't visit while living there.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looks like a yellow Apple Cucumber (An Apple Cucumber is very pale green almost white)


Just looked that one up too , didn't realise there were so many different cucumbers


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You got lots done today ???? Have you ever grown cutting celery? I have one planted in the flower bed by my back step, it's great for salads & cooking too. It doesnt get big stalks like regular celery & tastes really nice. In the fall I cut the whole plant, wash, chop & freeze it to use all winter.
> 
> http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/
> 
> It's been very cool here today & I just looked at the weather, it's to go down to 1C/34F with a risk of frost????Good grief


 :sm06: Good heavens! And I was only asking about your weather yesterday. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Isn't it strange that you have a holiday to celebrate the Queen's birthday and we don't! :sm06: :sm09:


Mmm. Yes it is. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And we have it on 12th June. I wonder why it is a different date?


I seem to remember looking it up last year. Use the same monarchs birthday but a different way of working out when to have the holiday in relation to the birthday. George 5th born 3 June 1865. So we use the 2nd (most of us anyway) and NZ 1st Monday in June.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen%27s_Official_Birthday for a number of different dates around the world


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.

Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If labour win next week's election we are supposedly going to get another 2


Just for fun? Maybe some summer ones?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


Well done on the blanket, it looks fabulous. :sm11: And all the best as you start your new job, will you get some shifts straight away?

Yes, very scary and tragic indeed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the blanket, it looks fabulous. :sm11: And all the best as you start your new job, will you get some shifts straight away?
> 
> Yes, very scary and tragic indeed.


Hope to, plenty of work out there. Need to do this last training shift, then submit logbook, go to transport dept for licence, get stop slow bat and 2 way radio then get with a local,company.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope to, plenty of work out there. Need to do this last training shift, then submit logbook, go to transport dept for licence, get stop slow bat and 2 way radio then get with a local,company.


That sounds good. I hadn't realised that you needed to supply your own gear. Hi vis jacket or is that supplied? 
The blanket you posted earlier looked good too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


Beautiful blanket. Hope they catch the criminal soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


Do they taste lemony or just look like lemons? I've never seen those here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


The blanket is lovely, so colorful! Hope all goes well for your new job.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Blanket you posted, Busyworkerbee, is beautiful. It reminds me of a giant log cabin pattern. Hope your new job will be one you really like and you will feel comfortable in it quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just tried calling her (have her cell #) and left a message asking how she (they) were. If I hear anything I'll let you know.


Sorlenna said:


> I know her Facebook was copied at least twice, as I got requests from her though we were already friends (some scam thing). So she might have shut down her page because of it. I'll check my friends list too.
> 
> Edit to add: she's not on my list now either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the quilt Bonnie. Also loved the picture of you and the grandkids.


Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did walk Maya, water jogged and did weights yesterday. Hoping to walk Maya this morning but up at 4 a.m. and eyelids heavy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree it is odd. I found it a bit confusing the first I saw it. Perhaps it is a formating condition that it can't be left blank.


darowil said:


> How odd- I would have assumed that it would just be left empty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So what are these in the picture. Don't recall having seen anything like it here.


Swedenme said:


> You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto on all counts.


sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the blanket, it looks fabulous. :sm11: And all the best as you start your new job, will you get some shifts straight away?
> 
> Yes, very scary and tragic indeed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Do they taste lemony or just look like lemons? I've never seen those here.


I had to look them up . They are crisp tender and sweet but don't taste like lemon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


Blanket looks lovely Heather . Hope 3verything works out with training and eventually job 
It is scary how they can easily get hold of such guns


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


The quilt is beautiful! Your bleeding heart looks great. Mine doesn't look near as good. Great photo of all of you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just tried calling her (have her cell #) and left a message asking how she (they) were. If I hear anything I'll let you know.


I saw that she posted on a topic I was looking at on Friday so hopefully she is OK


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> So what are these in the picture. Don't recall having seen anything like it here.


Lemon cucumbers I haven't seen them before so when I saw the plant I just had to get it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our next Holiday is Queen's Birthday on Monday 5th June. Then nothing through till Labour Day around 24th October. No Victoria Day, and I'm not sure what you are Memorialising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Memorial Day, or Decoration Day is thefay we set aside to remember our fallen veterans. Decoration Day because we decorate their graves.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! I allow myself one a year.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was quite a lot for two hours.


We had more o we night. There is now 1 1/2" in the rain gauge. So another 1/4". I think we are going to have a nice day today though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to see you back Sam. Always happy to help out.
> Work on getting back some energy. All you will need to do is have enough energy to get to KAP. I'm sure no-one will mind if you do nothing, they just want to see you there.


I agree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I wanted a hamburger with the lot Christmas Day- at a time when almost everything was shut Christmas Day- and I had just had a large meal!


I know that feeling!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Someday, I'm going to get up that way. I've always wanted to see the falls after I saw them in several movies. Have a wonderful time.


I did enjoy the evening. I had a Guiness Beef and Carmellized Onion bake. Very good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


I've not seen those before.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the blanket, it looks fabulous. :sm11: And all the best as you start your new job, will you get some shifts straight away?
> 
> Yes, very scary and tragic indeed.


I agree


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just tried calling her (have her cell #) and left a message asking how she (they) were. If I hear anything I'll let you know.


She's posted on the topics in Main from time to time. I know she stays busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I looked it up. They use Queen Victorias birthday as the day to celebrate the current monarchs birthday. So she gets a birthday this week, next week and the one after.


It was actually Memorial Day that I was uncertain about. That's an odd thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> USA Memorial Day, a day off for me, is a reminder for us to remember our fallen soldiers and the sacrifices they made for our nation. We also remember our own deceased loved ones and decorate their graves. It is rather a national day of remembrance of USA history and ancestors who provided our freedoms.


Got it, thanks Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, and true for most of us too. :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Memorial Day is to honor those who died in battle or due to injuries during war time. Veterans day honors all who served in the armed forces.


Explanatory! Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


So glad you're home, Sam, but please take it easy. I hope the doctors have given you instructions on how to get your mojo back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, have a great time I love Niagara on the Lake. Will have to look up that name.


I heard last night that it's up for sale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Memorial Day, or Decoration Day is thefay we set aside to remember our fallen veterans. Decoration Day because we decorate their graves.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely quilt Bonnie and your bleeding heart is doing a lot better than mine , think it's been to dry here ,
> Made me smile that you are not liking 17c it's way better than the freezing cold you had not so long ago but I know what you mean we have been getting 28c and today we will be lucky to get 14c
> Lovely picture of you and your family


The 17C would be ok if it didn't have that wind coming off the polar ice cap????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't it strange that you have a holiday to celebrate the Queen's birthday and we don't! :sm06: :sm09:


We had Victoria Day last week. Odd Scotland doesn't, maybe because we were colonies rather than conquered long ago?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Today, Monday 29th, is a Bank Holiday in the UK. It is a relatively new holiday introduced in the late 70s, not sure of the reason why but it's nice to have a day off at this time of year. Only one more Bank Holiday here, at the end of August, between now and Christmas!


We have Canada Day July 1, a holiday the first Monday in August, Labor Day first Monday in September, Thanksgiving the second Monday of October & Remembrance Day November 11, its nice 4 of our long weekends fall in the nice weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning. 
I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed. 
Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone. 
Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else. 
So we are just going to leave on Tuesday and take our time to get to Defiance. 
Have a wonderful Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


I've never tried those cucumbers, I did plant some of these seeds
http://www.italiangardenseeds.com/garden-seeds/vegetable-seeds/cucumber/cucumber-cetriolo-melone-carosello-tondo-di-manduria-dbo-37-37/

DHs cousin sent them from BC, I shared some of my flower seeds with her, she says they are very nice.

I didn't plant peppers, since I can't eat them & have never tried egg plant, not a common thing here at all. I'm trying out in several new kinds of cantaloupe, honeydew & watermelon- 3 seeds of each, I hope I get something, the GKs would like that. I had 2 tennis ball sized cantaloupe last year & they gobbled them up & were looking for more????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like a yellow Apple Cucumber (An Apple Cucumber is very pale green almost white)


I grow Morden Early cucumbers that get fat & yellow when they are past their prime, used for making relish at that stage. They taste much better when small & green


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


What a chicken thing for the labrador dog's owner to do..run off! So sorry for the change in your plans, but glad you are going to be able to go to Defiance.

I should have added, to the Memorial Day note, that my sis in SD will clean up and make sure those graves are cared for, while the sis here and I will do the graves here, including my older sister's. I think the day has morphed into grave clean up and maintenance for us and others. The cemeteries look really nice after Memorial Day and for about 1 week the flowers are really beautiful. Probably a waste of money in the long run, for the cost of flowers as they just die, but rather a folkway here. Many people are using plastic flowers which have better stamina. However, cemetery requires that all flowers are removed by the end of the week so they don't interfere with mowing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I like eggplant as long as it's cooked right. It can have a weird bitter aftertaste.

The PB brownies came out good but more like a Blondie. I was hoping for more peanut buttery taste. 

Time to wrestle the cat and get his meds done. Then we're going out for breakfast with friends.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy for Marla's sister. What a thing to have happen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope to, plenty of work out there. Need to do this last training shift, then submit logbook, go to transport dept for licence, get stop slow bat and 2 way radio then get with a local,company.


Lovely blanket 
Great there's lots of work once you get your liscence. Hope you find a job that's handy to your home.
Terrible about the accident & criminal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lemon cucumbers I haven't seen them before so when I saw the plant I just had to get it


Sounds like me, I have to try something new every year????
Last year I grew a few Edame beans, just got enough for one meal, this year I planted more as they were really nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


Terrible about Marlas sister, I hope she will get sick time from her job when she's laid up for so long I hope they find the woman who ran off. 
Too bad Marla won't get a visit with Her mom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a chicken thing for the labrador dog's owner to do..run off! So sorry for the change in your plans, but glad you are going to be able to go to Defiance.
> 
> I should have added, to the Memorial Day note, that my sis in SD will clean up and make sure those graves are cared for, while the sis here and I will do the graves here, including my older sister's. I think the day has morphed into grave clean up and maintenance for us and others. The cemeteries look really nice after Memorial Day and for about 1 week the flowers are really beautiful. Probably a waste of money in the long run, for the cost of flowers as they just die, but rather a folkway here. Many people are using plastic flowers which have better stamina. However, cemetery requires that all flowers are removed by the end of the week so they don't interfere with mowing.


I always clean the graves on Mother's Day weekend & put out some kind of artifcial flowers, I tried planting some on mom & dads graves but the dirt is just bush clay & won't grow anything. We are allowed to leave flowers & they just mow around them. I usually stop a few times over the summer & make sure things are looking good,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a message from Betty,
She said her most recent back surgery has been terrible but physiotherapy is helping her get moving.
She did Delete her FB account as she's been hacked several times & just gave up on it, more trouble than it was worth
She's been keeping busy crocheting & doing some quilting to try to get rid of stash


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


Sad to hear of Marla's sister - sounds awful. Let me know if you are able to make a stop here; you're very welcome to stay over & rest up. I'm not able to leave for Defiance now until after 12:00 on Thursday as I have a conference call with my client that morning. We should still be able to make it to Defiance by dinner time (6:00 pm-ish) to meet up with all of the early arrivals and Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Betty,
> She said her most recent back surgery has been terrible but physiotherapy is helping her get moving.
> She did Delete her FB account as she's been hacked several times & just gave up on it, more trouble than it was worth
> She's been keeping busy crocheting & doing some quilting to try to get rid of stash


I was wondering about the back surgery and how she was doing. I figured she'd be in for a very long recovery and rehab time. Glad you were able to connect with her and thanks for letting us know. She is such a kind, thoughtful and caring woman.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible about Marlas sister, I hope she will get sick time from her job when she's laid up for so long I hope they find the woman who ran off.
> Too bad Marla won't get a visit with Her mom.


Sorry you won't be able to visit Marla's mother.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for update on Betty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got an email from Bulldog/Betty! She has gotten some big relief from her back surgery but still having to go to PT and still has some difficulty with her legs & pain. Her husband, Jim, is having some poor health but didn't go into details. She just finished making a MSU quilt for Jim and is going to try to make one for grandson. Her daughter Angie also has put in some requests for 3 of her crocheted names she does so beautifully. She quit FB because she kept getting hacked which is why we don't see her there anymore and her days are so busy she rarely gets on the computer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How horrible that Marla's sister was hurt so badly! Unbelievable that the owner just took off. Sounds as if they know she's a nurse the may have been able to track her down. I sure hope so and hope she can be made to pay financially for the mishap/not having her dog under control. Unthinkable. Sorry this changes your plans to go visit but nice that you can just take your time traveling to Defiance at least.


Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> How sad that she never got to see the watermelon.


Yes it is. She tried so hard to live long enough to see her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been busy this afternoon. Didn't do much but read here and Facebook this morning. I started making bread, put in a load of clothes and started cutting the grass. Got the front cut and came in to make the dough into loaves and switched laundry again. By the time I had that folded, and the next load into the dryer it was time to come back upstairs and turn the oven up to bake the bread. Back out to cut the back yard, and conveniently ran out of gas up near the house just in time to take the bread out of the oven. DH has just filled all of the gas cans since he had a coupon so I had to carry a very heavy full 5 gallon can around to the back of the house, by got the mower filled back up, finished the back yard and was almost finished with the far back by the time DH got home from work. He planted his 2 tomato plants while I finished. He filled the more back up before he put it away for me. I hate putting it back in the shed because you have to back in at an angle just right or it doesn't fit, so he puts it away. I came in, put clothes in the dryer again and got in the shower. I started the grass about 12:30, and finished close to 4! But I did do bread, clothes and dishes in between! It started raining and thundering right after I got my hair dried. We went out for supper in a down pour about 5. Between 4:30 and 5 when we left we had a 1/2" of rain in the rain gauge. It rained so hard we could hardly see after we left. Sun was shining on the way home. There is now 1 1/2" in the rain gauge now! All in 2 hours! I walked out to get the mail that I forgot to get yesterday and it started sprinkling and thundering again on my way back to the house. I am now sitting in my recliner with my feet up with a full tummy. I don't think I'm going to do much the rest of the evening!


You certainly had a busy afternoon but it was great that you and DH went out for a nice dinner. That's a lot of rain. Seems to be wet all over.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


 That is awful , I hope Marla s sister is not in too much pain and makes a full recovery


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!
> A spare is almost a necessity.


You can never have to many grandparents! When my kids were little I taught them to call parents of my close friends grandma and grandp. Our close friends became aunts and uncles. Neighbors were Mr. And Mrs. And those first names when appropriate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have just sewn buttons on a long line cardigan thinking thank goodness I've finished , went to fasten the buttons and of course they are too big ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Chicago,+Illinois/Niagara+Falls,+New+York/@42.2853476,-83.2174733,3z/data=!4m8!4m7!1m2!1m1!1s0x880e2c3cd0f4cbed:0xafe0a6ad09c0c000!1m2!1m1!1s0x89d363ea29e633b7:0x61975ae4b9c5aab3!3e0
> 
> over 550 miles


It is quite a drive but if you have nothing to do on a nice bright day, you should visit for a few days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


Very pretty blanket! Wishing you the best of luck with the traffic controllers job! Sorry to hear about the shooting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Nice quilt, Bonnie, and a lovely photo of your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Sounds like there has been issues with this dog before. Hope they can find the owner and make her pay expenses. Sending healing thoughts her way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried those cucumbers, I did plant some of these seeds
> http://www.italiangardenseeds.com/garden-seeds/vegetable-seeds/cucumber/cucumber-cetriolo-melone-carosello-tondo-di-manduria-dbo-37-37/
> 
> DHs cousin sent them from BC, I shared some of my flower seeds with her, she says they are very nice.
> ...


I just read somewhere to cube seedless watermelon pieces freezer for a few hours, then run them through the food processor and spread on a loaf pan, packing it down and freeze again. Then you can scoop like ice cream later for a naturally sweet cold treat. Like a sorbet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


I have never seen or heard of a lemon cucumber. Looks interesting. The shape is so different, more like a tomato.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


Your blanket is very nice. Sorry to hear about the violence in your area. So sad for the families involved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Betty,
> She said her most recent back surgery has been terrible but physiotherapy is helping her get moving.
> She did Delete her FB account as she's been hacked several times & just gave up on it, more trouble than it was worth
> She's been keeping busy crocheting & doing some quilting to try to get rid of stash


Thank you for letting us know about Betty. She is always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to hear of Marla's sister - sounds awful. Let me know if you are able to make a stop here; you're very welcome to stay over & rest up. I'm not able to leave for Defiance now until after 12:00 on Thursday as I have a conference call with my client that morning. We should still be able to make it to Defiance by dinner time (6:00 pm-ish) to meet up with all of the early arrivals and Sam.


I am hoping to get to Defiance by about 4. It will depend on how windy it is that day, and what time I get out of here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> You certainly had a busy afternoon but it was great that you and DH went out for a nice dinner. That's a lot of rain. Seems to be wet all over.


I sure did! I asked him what he was cooking for dinner! I knew he was going to try to cut the grass when he got home and the weather didn't look like it would hold off long enough for him to do it. And that gives us today to do what ever we want. It's a beautiful sunny day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have just sewn buttons on a long line cardigan thinking thank goodness I've finished , went to fasten the buttons and of course they are too big ????


 :sm03:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just read somewhere to cube seedless watermelon pieces freezer for a few hours, then run them through the food processor and spread on a loaf pan, packing it down and freeze again. Then you can scoop like ice cream later for a naturally sweet cold treat. Like a sorbet.


Good idea. I just saw one yesterday for freezing pineapple cubes , pureeing & adding 1/2 cup coconut milk & a couple of tablespoons of honey, if it needs sweetening. M going to try that as a whole one is more than I can eat


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is quite a drive but if you have nothing to do on a nice bright day, you should visit for a few days.


I have it on my list of places to see.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I saved the pineapple recipe to try when I see fresh coconut.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds good. I hadn't realised that you needed to supply your own gear. Hi vis jacket or is that supplied?
> The blanket you posted earlier looked good too.


1 set supplied, so far, all very bright fluro yellow top and hard hat with sun brim, blue pants and steel cap safety boots. Top and pants have required amount of reflective strips. Only had to buy thick work socks to wear in boots. Was surprised to learn that stop slow bat and 2 way radio were mine, but employment agency is supplying as part of course. Will be getting long sleeve fluro cotton top and adding the extra reflective strips needed. No way can I wear knit top in summer.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Beautiful blanket. Hope they catch the criminal soon.


Latest news this morning, he is currently cornered in a farm shed, still with automatic weapon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The blanket is lovely, so colorful! Hope all goes well for your new job.


Thank you, so looking forward to it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Blanket you posted, Busyworkerbee, is beautiful. It reminds me of a giant log cabin pattern. Hope your new job will be one you really like and you will feel comfortable in it quickly.


Blanket is Tunisian crochet, done in aliral pattern and based on 10 stitch idea, though bands got wider as blanket grew


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena,sad the little donkey didn't make it but good you cat is improving. Our little calf seems to be doing OK, DS did some reading & decided to give it a shot of selenium & he's now out in the pasture so hopefully on the mend
> 
> Mary, have fun at the wedding. Lovely drawings Matthew


That's great, hopefully he'll keep just getting better and better.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Blanket looks lovely Heather . Hope 3verything works out with training and eventually job
> It is scary how they can easily get hold of such guns


Very, especially in a country where it is illegal for general population to have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well lunch break is over, I need to go get the rest of the flowers and all the herbs planted, Marla decided we needed to go to Scottsbluff to Home Depot to look at more flowers for her pots, so we went there to get the keys and everything, by the time we did that, made sure that all the keys worked, went to my cousins' and to the grocery store real quick, we were gone 4 hours. Oh well, don't have to go back to Scottsbluff until guitar on Thursday. 
I'm off and running, see you all later.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was actually Memorial Day that I was uncertain about. That's an odd thought!


It is confusing a little, but we have Remembrance Day in November instead.

I saw an interesting post re celebrating Memorial Day on fb. This person was asking people to celebrate without fireworks due to growing number of veterans with PTSD.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely blanket
> Great there's lots of work once you get your liscence. Hope you find a job that's handy to your home.
> Terrible about the accident & criminal


Re accidents, 1was semi and motorbike and the other 3 vehicles, 1 a fuel tanket and 3 members of 1 family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, hopefully he'll keep just getting better and better.


I forget to say good news about the little calf Bonnie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I decided the sashing was going to bother me the way it is, so I undid it and will redo. He decided to watch Dirty Harry and I realized I've never seen it. Ha. So I'll sew while it's on. I go tomorrow for my bone density scan and mammogram (not concerned about either, just routine). My new work schedule starts tomorrow also. I had today off for the holiday so have been puttering here since we got back from breakfast.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had to look them up . They are crisp tender and sweet but don't taste like lemon


I've never seen or heard of them here.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

How is everyone's Memorial Day? Ours is quiet.
I received an answer from my son in-law about having their phone number,He said he didn't feel comfortable with that put will pass my number on to the girls and if they wanted to talk it was up to them. My gosh you would have thought I killed someone.

Have a great day everyone, {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie glad the calf is improving. My SIL (DB's wife) is visiting from Wisconsin this week. She came by for a few hours to visit. We had a heavy thunderstorm just a bit ago and it is still a steady rain/thundering though not quite as severe. Has cooled down considerably; 72F now and was 85F just prior to the storm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


So sorry to hear this, sounds like a nasty accident. Did Michelle see enough of the dog owner to recognise her again so she could report the incident to the police? Sounds like the bystanders might be able to help here. It's a shame Marla won't get to see her Mom but I can understand her Mom's reasons.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Betty,
> She said her most recent back surgery has been terrible but physiotherapy is helping her get moving.
> She did Delete her FB account as she's been hacked several times & just gave up on it, more trouble than it was worth
> She's been keeping busy crocheting & doing some quilting to try to get rid of stash


Glad you heard from Betty, Hope she soon starts to feel a benefit from her back surgery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie glad the calf is improving. My SIL (DB's wife) is visiting from Wisconsin this week. She came by for a few hours to visit. We had a heavy thunderstorm just a bit ago and it is still a steady rain/thundering though not quite as severe. Has cooled down considerably; 72F now and was 85F just prior to the storm.


It was forecast rain here today , we were supposed to get very heavy downpours and torrential rain with a risk for flooding as it's so dry . We got 2 light showers that barely coloured the drive and that was that


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> How is everyone's Memorial Day? Ours is quiet.
> I received an answer from my son in-law about having their phone number,He said he didn't feel comfortable with that put will pass my number on to the girls and if they wanted to talk it was up to them. My gosh you would have thought I killed someone.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, {{{HUGS}}}


That is so sad - would you get the same answer from your daughter?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


That was a terrible thing to happen to Marla's sister and to think that the dog owner ran off is unbelievable. She was probably afraid she would be sued. I hope you have a safe drive to Defiance.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried those cucumbers, I did plant some of these seeds
> http://www.italiangardenseeds.com/garden-seeds/vegetable-seeds/cucumber/cucumber-cetriolo-melone-carosello-tondo-di-manduria-dbo-37-37/
> 
> DHs cousin sent them from BC, I shared some of my flower seeds with her, she says they are very nice.
> ...


Bonnie, because your growing season is so short, you should try to get plants already growing. When I lived North of Toronto, I did plant cantaloupe and got some decent sized melons but I didn't sow seeds. In this area, our season is very good for melons.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> How is everyone's Memorial Day? Ours is quiet.
> I received an answer from my son in-law about having their phone number,He said he didn't feel comfortable with that put will pass my number on to the girls and if they wanted to talk it was up to them. My gosh you would have thought I killed someone.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, {{{HUGS}}}


I'm sorry this is happening to you. The girls will grow up so soon and you will have missed out on a lot. I do hope the girls will call you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished 2nd sock.. will take pic after I do Kitchener on toe. Started a lightweight scarf to work on, on trip. Will also start another pair of socks.
Took Day off from gym.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


Is that a 10 stitch pattern? I've been wanting to do s sample of it. It looks really nice.

Sorry to hear about the accidents and the killing of a police officer. Seems like criminals can get guns whenever they want. Law abiding people follow the rules of their country. So sad that this is happening all over the world now.

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is confusing a little, but we have Remembrance Day in November instead.
> 
> I saw an interesting post re celebrating Memorial Day on fb. This person was asking people to celebrate without fireworks due to growing number of veterans with PTSD.


That was actually me as I found out that Bella's dad struggled with flashback memories last night when the fireworks started going off. Bella and her dog also responded poorly to it. We expect it on the 4th of July but not Memorial day. It caught me off guard as potential gun shots until I heard other firework sounds.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got an email from Bulldog/Betty! She has gotten some big relief from her back surgery but still having to go to PT and still has some difficulty with her legs & pain. Her husband, Jim, is having some poor health but didn't go into details. She just finished making a MSU quilt for Jim and is going to try to make one for grandson. Her daughter Angie also has put in some requests for 3 of her crocheted names she does so beautifully. She quit FB because she kept getting hacked which is why we don't see her there anymore and her days are so busy she rarely gets on the computer.


So thankful to know that she is okay!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


So sad. I would not want that nurse to take care of me. She doesn't sound responsible enough for my liking.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried those cucumbers, I did plant some of these seeds
> http://www.italiangardenseeds.com/garden-seeds/vegetable-seeds/cucumber/cucumber-cetriolo-melone-carosello-tondo-di-manduria-dbo-37-37/
> 
> DHs cousin sent them from BC, I shared some of my flower seeds with her, she says they are very nice.
> ...


Have you ever tried Honeyrock melon? It is similar to cantaloupe, but much sweeter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to hear of Marla's sister - sounds awful. Let me know if you are able to make a stop here; you're very welcome to stay over & rest up. I'm not able to leave for Defiance now until after 12:00 on Thursday as I have a conference call with my client that morning. We should still be able to make it to Defiance by dinner time (6:00 pm-ish) to meet up with all of the early arrivals and Sam.


Matthew and I will arrive on Friday morning, close to lunch time, as he has his first art class on Thursday evening. Summer class only goes until the end of July so I don't want him missing too many classes. We will miss one day in July as it is.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be fun!
> 
> These ladies are so patient with me. I have trouble putting color and prints together. They never mind helping me no matter how long it takes. You would never know my "baby" brother is a graphic artist!


That is one of my specialties.... and often help others even though I don't work at the store. I love coming up with the colors. Of course, I am married to an artist but never ask him about material!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Sam, what you need is lots of rest to prepare for all us chattering ladies. Stamina and energy will come in their own good time if you just keep nibbling and drinking and RESTING!!!! We aren't expecting any song and dance routines.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed!
> Whereas here there are people who hesitate at Pumpkin Pie!


They don't know what they are missing. An absolute favorite hear at holidays.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, well all the planting is done, unless I get stupid and buy more, a few flowers will need transplanted again later but for now they are all planted where they need to be, and the roses are trimmed up so they won't trip up people walking up the walkway, I manage to get thorns in me no matter what gloves I wear. 
Fish tank is cleaned, floors swept, yoga practiced, and dinner eaten. 
David is headed home from the lake, should be here in about an hour, then I'll cook his dinner, he has to head to Michigan in the morning. 
I have so many pages to get caught up on, better get reading.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> How is everyone's Memorial Day? Ours is quiet.
> I received an answer from my son in-law about having their phone number,He said he didn't feel comfortable with that put will pass my number on to the girls and if they wanted to talk it was up to them. My gosh you would have thought I killed someone.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, {{{HUGS}}}


OMG, that's just nuts! What if you need to contact them ? Totally unreasonable


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I love watching documentaries on Alaska, takes me back home as well as getting to see places I didn't visit while living there.


Did you see that they had a volcano erupt this weekend?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well all the planting is done, unless I get stupid and buy more, a few flowers will need transplanted again later but for now they are all planted where they need to be, and the roses are trimmed up so they won't trip up people walking up the walkway, I manage to get thorns in me no matter what gloves I wear.
> Fish tank is cleaned, floors swept, yoga practiced, and dinner eaten.
> David is headed home from the lake, should be here in about an hour, then I'll cook his dinner, he has to head to Michigan in the morning.
> I have so many pages to get caught up on, better get reading.


Prayers for safe travels for David. He has met his ticket quota so let him know he has to be good. Hopefully not to many construction delays for his journey.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He started with Monaco at 5:30 this morning! Then cat says, hey, the other human is up so must be time for breakfast... so yowling at me when I wasn't ready to get up! I didn't watch Indy but saw the aftermath of those spectacular crashes. It's amazing no one died.


If Dixon had rotated 1/2 turn more, it would have been a much different story. We also watched just the end of the NASCAR races when we came in last night. Today is all Stanley Cup. I had planned to cut some material but decided body was in a sitting mood after all the running around Sat. & Sun. I'm not doing a super job on dressing change yet so a good excuse to sit.....
Hope T-cat is doing much better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, my exciting news for the day is that DD's quilt is quilted! Woohoo! I thought I'd give the machine one more try and it cooperated so well, I was afraid to stop. So got 'er done. DD wants white binding, though, which I don't have, not even white fabric. But progress for sure.


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Good going!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


Hard to imagine someone rushing off leaving another person injured like that when it was your dog that caused the issues. Unless she was worried about what else the dog might do and figured it was safer to get the dog away (as they know she is a nurse it seems getting away so she isn't known isn't the likely reason). But then why have it out when others around?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been busy this afternoon. Didn't do much but read here and Facebook this morning. I started making bread, put in a load of clothes and started cutting the grass. Got the front cut and came in to make the dough into loaves and switched laundry again. By the time I had that folded, and the next load into the dryer it was time to come back upstairs and turn the oven up to bake the bread. Back out to cut the back yard, and conveniently ran out of gas up near the house just in time to take the bread out of the oven. DH has just filled all of the gas cans since he had a coupon so I had to carry a very heavy full 5 gallon can around to the back of the house, by got the mower filled back up, finished the back yard and was almost finished with the far back by the time DH got home from work. He planted his 2 tomato plants while I finished. He filled the more back up before he put it away for me. I hate putting it back in the shed because you have to back in at an angle just right or it doesn't fit, so he puts it away. I came in, put clothes in the dryer again and got in the shower. I started the grass about 12:30, and finished close to 4! But I did do bread, clothes and dishes in between! It started raining and thundering right after I got my hair dried. We went out for supper in a down pour about 5. Between 4:30 and 5 when we left we had a 1/2" of rain in the rain gauge. It rained so hard we could hardly see after we left. Sun was shining on the way home. There is now 1 1/2" in the rain gauge now! All in 2 hours! I walked out to get the mail that I forgot to get yesterday and it started sprinkling and thundering again on my way back to the house. I am now sitting in my recliner with my feet up with a full tummy. I don't think I'm going to do much the rest of the evening!


I should think not!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have you ever tried Honeyrock melon? It is similar to cantaloupe, but much sweeter.


Is that something that's available by you?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I will arrive on Friday morning, close to lunch time, as he has his first art class on Thursday evening. Summer class only goes until the end of July so I don't want him missing too many classes. We will miss one day in July as it is.


Lunch will be ready when you get there. Drive safely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Niagara Falls isn't really that far from you, is it?


600 miles or more from Chicago.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a lovely time.
> Lol, love the hot dog cooker, the air fryer is a great gift, so much can be done it them, Marla loves the one I got her for Christmas.


It cooks the hot dog and warms the bun at the same time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lunch will be ready when you get there. Drive safely.


 :sm24: thanks


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that something that's available by you?


I buy it at the grocery store during the summer. Do you want me to save the seeds from it?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> That is the games he likes to play. I truly think he has a lot to do with Carol (DD) acting like this. I didn't raise her to be a unsympathic person.
> Glen on the other hand is a real pip.


Hard to get between a husband and wife, but seems you should be dealing directly with daughter, not SIL..... especially if that is where the misunderstanding originates. Always go to the source, if at all possible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I buy it at the grocery store during the summer. Do you want me to save the seeds from it?


Sure - I'm going to look for them at the farmer's market and the store also - I haven't heard of them before.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Good to see you back Sam. Always happy to help out.
> Work on getting back some energy. All you will need to do is have enough energy to get to KAP. I'm sure no-one will mind if you do nothing, they just want to see you there.


Absolutely. Rookie has everything under control and with so many helpers to get the event going so rest up and be strong enough to come and visit with us.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Great pictures and the quilt looks terrific.... bright and cheerful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of bulldogs, has anyone hear from Betty? I sure miss her.


I've been wondering the same thing, miss her posts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure - I'm going to look for them at the farmer's market and the store also - I haven't heard of them before.


Matthew and I have used the honeyrock melon on our fruit trays for quite a while now. We don't get the cantaloupe unless we don't find the honeyrock. We had it at last year's KAP as well as the lemon drop melon. I will save seeds from them if we can get them this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Is that a 10 stitch pattern? I've been wanting to do s sample of it. It looks really nice.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the accidents and the killing of a police officer. Seems like criminals can get guns whenever they want. Law abiding people follow the rules of their country. So sad that this is happening all over the world now.
> 
> Kathy


I'm working on a knitted 10 stitch blanket. Literally small amounts of yarn joined together and rolled into a ball (well balls). Doing one colour a day- so somedays hardly anything, other days more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie, because your growing season is so short, you should try to get plants already growing. When I lived North of Toronto, I did plant cantaloupe and got some decent sized melons but I didn't sow seeds. In this area, our season is very good for melons.


I did start some inside but my neighbors grow cantaloupe from seed every year. Even though we are very far north because are days are so long we can grow a surprising number of things. My dad told me we get as many heat units here as they do at Shelburne, Ontario where we used to live


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have you ever tried Honeyrock melon? It is similar to cantaloupe, but much sweeter.


Wonder if that is our Honeydew? It's green rather than yellow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Have you ever tried Honeyrock melon? It is similar to cantaloupe, but much sweeter.


I've never heard of that one before, I'll have to look it up


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, since you are the sock lady, someone posted a like to these lovely socks, did you see thm?
> 
> http://knotions.com/issues/may-2017/pattern-may-2017/vallmo-socks/


Those are so pretty and Swedish. I've pinned the pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard to imagine someone rushing off leaving another person injured like that when it was your dog that caused the issues. Unless she was worried about what else the dog might do and figured it was safer to get the dog away (as they know she is a nurse it seems getting away so she isn't known isn't the likely reason). But then why have it out when others around?


I imagine she got out of there because she didn't want to have. To pay medical bills


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I buy it at the grocery store during the summer. Do you want me to save the seeds from it?


I looked it up, it needs to be started indoors & then needs 80+ days to mature so I doubt I could grow it


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our next Holiday is Queen's Birthday on Monday 5th June. Then nothing through till Labour Day around 24th October. No Victoria Day, and I'm not sure what you are Memorialising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is to memorialize all the military that have given their lives for this country.... In recent years, it has been expanded to include all who serve this country, police, fire, etc. Originally celebrated on May 31, it moved to May 30 and then to the last Monday of May. There was also a Confederate Memorial day in the southern states held on any of the Mondays in April, but no longer in favor and never one I had heard of myself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, a cheerful blanket!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unless she will have it off with a positive result nothing to be gained by knowing as she will be followed up- some like to know some don't and both are equally valid. And having it off is a big decision for any woman, especially when there is nothing wrong at the time- and often harder for younger women (and hard for our DHs as well- I think they like them even more than we do :sm02: ).


 :sm02: I am confident she would not choose surgery with a positive result. Oddly, her oncologist did not do follow-up and mine has also stopped on the lung cancer but her surgeon follows up every year and I am to get a low does CT every year ordered by GP. I get a full dose instead and it is seen by Infectious Disease, Pulmonologist and copy of report to GP so feel pretty well covered. No one has ever suggested that I or other DD or GD's have test, but don't think any of us have asked either. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I imagine she got out of there because she didn't want to have. To pay medical bills


But it seems they know who she was otherwise I would have thought the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just saw this posted on Facebook- for those who want to know more about my city. Those dolphins are the ones I saw on my birthday Dolphin Cruise, but I haven't seen them tail walk.
https://somerandomstuff1.wordpress.com/2016/01/28/the-most-amazing-facts-about-adelaide-and-south-australia/

And now to head out to pick up Mum and take her to her pre-admission clinic appointment for her surgery next week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


I give. Is that yellow cucumber? Funny shape but the seeds look right. I've not see what ever it is here...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I used to sneak wooden knitting needles in by putting in the small of my back in jeans waistband. There were enough pictures on the jumbotron of me knitting that the security people would let me stick them in bag after that. Coolers are just about banned everywhere now and I am going to have to buy saline solution when I get to Chicago because of the 3 oz. limit on liquids.... even though I have sealed containers. From 911 on, security checks became a matter of course.


LOL! Any way to knit is a good way to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


Bit callous of the dog owner. Hope the altered plans work out well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


Your blanket is so bright and corful Glad to hear your training is practically over..... Hate to hear about violence anywhere, Sure hope he is apprehended quickly and before dong further harm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did walk Maya, water jogged and did weights yesterday. Hoping to walk Maya this morning but up at 4 a.m. and eyelids heavy.


4 must have been the magic number all over the world. Big storms in England, and several people all over the US either just gettng up too early or going to bed much too late.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1 set supplied, so far, all very bright fluro yellow top and hard hat with sun brim, blue pants and steel cap safety boots. Top and pants have required amount of reflective strips. Only had to buy thick work socks to wear in boots. Was surprised to learn that stop slow bat and 2 way radio were mine, but employment agency is supplying as part of course. Will be getting long sleeve fluro cotton top and adding the extra reflective strips needed. No way can I wear knit top in summer.


I do hope all goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH and I had a discussion Friday on going through intersections on yellow. I say yellow does not mean step on the gas, but prepare to stop. He disagrees as he doesn't want to be rear-ended. WHEN he gets that ticket, I won't be paying!!!! Just hope I'm not in the car when he gets T-boned. There is never reason to be in that much of a hurry.


I agree on all counts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is confusing a little, but we have Remembrance Day in November instead.
> 
> I saw an interesting post re celebrating Memorial Day on fb. This person was asking people to celebrate without fireworks due to growing number of veterans with PTSD.


That would be kind and more thoughtful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hugs to you. Getting away is always a nice break in routine. My BFF and I "kidnapped" our husbands for a week-end in downtown Dallas many, many years ago. Wish I remembered what we did with the kids!


LOL! Well whatever you did with them, they survived it. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Need some quick input. Making a tea cozy and am wondering if the pink would look strange if I use it for th e top ribbing.
> 
> Kathy


I would think so, it looks great so far.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If Dixon had rotated 1/2 turn more, it would have been a much different story. We also watched just the end of the NASCAR races when we came in last night. Today is all Stanley Cup. I had planned to cut some material but decided body was in a sitting mood after all the running around Sat. & Sun. I'm not doing a super job on dressing change yet so a good excuse to sit.....
> Hope T-cat is doing much better.


Our hearts were in our mouths seeing our Kiwi Scott Dixon in that horrendous crash. He was incredibly lucky to come out of it alive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Sam being ill. I haven't read all the postings as of yet, Sorry for being so lame lately on being up with our family here. Get better Sam!
> KateB Thank you for starting us off and Thank your DH for the lovely pictures and what a cutie the Bgirl is.
> my DH has been sick with some type of bug for 4 days. He is usually an early riser not like me ( I don't sleep well at night) but he is still in bed and it's 11:30 pst. He's been doing this for 4 days. I hope when he gets up and feel better. I miss his tormenting me ( in a fun way )
> I was very upset to learn my GD had her HS graduation on Mother's Day. I wasn't informed. My son in-law posted on FB a picture of him, GD, my daughter and his mom. He does post pictures as a jab. I really didn't do anything wrong to get this type of treatment. He could have posted a picture with the other GD but he didn't so I don't get it. I emailed him about not knowing and I would have like to send something and he wrote back well my mother knew it was her senior year. Heck I've asked him over and over please let me know what is going on in the girls life. Then he proceeded to tell me he only answers my email our of curtesy and he will not interfere with patching things up with my children say what? Sorry for going on so. I better drop it I'm getting upset again.
> ...


I sure hope you DH is better very quickly. 
I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this with your DD and SIL, it sounds more like it might be his influences that is keeping your DD from talking to you. He sounds rather a waste to me, I sure hope it all works out soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning.
> I need to go get the herbs out front planted and my hose fixed, bless my neighbor, she went to get parts to fix her little hose and it was cheaper to buy a 2 pack of 15ft ones, so I have her extra and now I can get my soaker hose hooked up, my 15 footer had cracked brass so needed fixed.
> Marla should be here in just a bit though so we can run to the hardware store and get keys made for when we are gone.
> Marla and I have had adjustments to our travel schedule, seems we won't be going to New Jersey to visit her mom, when on a public beach on Saturday with her dogs, someones 150lb labrador ran out of nowhere, hit Marla's sister (the airline pilot) and knocked her unconscious, broke her tibia bad enough that they are going to have to go in and pin it, she'll be out of work for 6 weeks. The bystanders said that the lady who owned the dog took off, she was supposedly a nurse, said Michelle would live and took off like a jackrabbit. So needless to say, her mom doesn't want us to come and just sit at Michelle's house the whole time, that she wouldn't be able to handle us being there with everything else.
> ...


That is such a shame. Can't believe the nurse would just leave like that without making sure Si was taken care of and got to medical facility or turned over to some official. I'm sure sis would love to see you both, but that is a long extra drive and don't want to stress mom Were you going to be there a long time? Dure you can find some interesting stops on the way to Ohio...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is to memorialize all the military that have given their lives for this country.... In recent years, it has been expanded to include all who serve this country, police, fire, etc. Originally celebrated on May 31, it moved to May 30 and then to the last Monday of May. There was also a Confederate Memorial day in the southern states held on any of the Mondays in April, but no longer in favor and never one I had heard of myself.


 :sm24: Thanks, Jynx.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry for the family issues... and so often over something so minor or a total misunderstanding. Is there any chance to have a one on one chat with your daughter? If it were me, I would send a card to GD anyway with just a little note that you were sorry to miss this special event but had not been aware of date. Congrats. and you are proud of her. No need to slam parents, just let her know you are there and interested.


Great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home. very tired and very weak. i eat small bits every couple of hours and drink a lot. now if i could just find some energy. knowing you are there for me helps a lot. many thanks to kate, julie and margaret for helping me out the next couple of weeks. kap is just two weeks away. i best get busy and build up some energy. --- sam


Great to see you post Sam, sounds like you have a good plan in place, eating, drinking, and resting are the best things for building up you energy and health.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
> GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
> It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
> I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
> Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


That was rather a scramble to be places for the kids!
I love the blue of the quilt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The pumpkin used for soup in Austria and Germany is quite different from our orange pumpkins.


I love the white pumpkins, I make pies from those also.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like eggplant as long as it's cooked right. It can have a weird bitter aftertaste.
> 
> The PB brownies came out good but more like a Blondie. I was hoping for more peanut buttery taste.
> 
> Time to wrestle the cat and get his meds done. Then we're going out for breakfast with friends.


Not big on eggplant unless done on the grill. It is a whole different thing done that way. hen DH used to do eggplant parm, by piece was done with a chicken breast!

We have just had a delicious piece of cake from Rachel's birthday... chocolate with a ganache filling and lots of frosting. I know there is half of a sheet cake still in extra fridge down there and I want to go get it.... beause DD will throw it out when she returns from Korea She doesn't allow sweets in house. Hopefully, Rachel took back to school or took some to neighbors this AM. I surely don'r NEED it but I WANT it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like me, I have to try something new every year????
> Last year I grew a few Edame beans, just got enough for one meal, this year I planted more as they were really nice.


They are a favorite in out family.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Betty,
> She said her most recent back surgery has been terrible but physiotherapy is helping her get moving.
> She did Delete her FB account as she's been hacked several times & just gave up on it, more trouble than it was worth
> She's been keeping busy crocheting & doing some quilting to try to get rid of stash


She has been in my prayers and I was concerned about surgery as she was in so much pain afterwards. (I felt morethan warranted and the Dr. didn't seem to be addressing it.) Glad she is doing a little better and so sorry about her account. I miss that smiling face.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, my exciting news for the day is that DD's quilt is quilted! Woohoo! I thought I'd give the machine one more try and it cooperated so well, I was afraid to stop. So got 'er done. DD wants white binding, though, which I don't have, not even white fabric. But progress for sure.


YAY!!! That's definitely progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been busy this afternoon. Didn't do much but read here and Facebook this morning. I started making bread, put in a load of clothes and started cutting the grass. Got the front cut and came in to make the dough into loaves and switched laundry again. By the time I had that folded, and the next load into the dryer it was time to come back upstairs and turn the oven up to bake the bread. Back out to cut the back yard, and conveniently ran out of gas up near the house just in time to take the bread out of the oven. DH has just filled all of the gas cans since he had a coupon so I had to carry a very heavy full 5 gallon can around to the back of the house, by got the mower filled back up, finished the back yard and was almost finished with the far back by the time DH got home from work. He planted his 2 tomato plants while I finished. He filled the more back up before he put it away for me. I hate putting it back in the shed because you have to back in at an angle just right or it doesn't fit, so he puts it away. I came in, put clothes in the dryer again and got in the shower. I started the grass about 12:30, and finished close to 4! But I did do bread, clothes and dishes in between! It started raining and thundering right after I got my hair dried. We went out for supper in a down pour about 5. Between 4:30 and 5 when we left we had a 1/2" of rain in the rain gauge. It rained so hard we could hardly see after we left. Sun was shining on the way home. There is now 1 1/2" in the rain gauge now! All in 2 hours! I walked out to get the mail that I forgot to get yesterday and it started sprinkling and thundering again on my way back to the house. I am now sitting in my recliner with my feet up with a full tummy. I don't think I'm going to do much the rest of the evening!


You did have a full afternoon. 
That's a lot of rain in a short period of time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to hear of Marla's sister - sounds awful. Let me know if you are able to make a stop here; you're very welcome to stay over & rest up. I'm not able to leave for Defiance now until after 12:00 on Thursday as I have a conference call with my client that morning. We should still be able to make it to Defiance by dinner time (6:00 pm-ish) to meet up with all of the early arrivals and Sam.


Will give you a call tomorrow... or send me a message as to whether it would be better for me to come Tues. or Wed. I can take a cab or service out to house... maybe do some of the last minute things on Thurs. during your call...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have just sewn buttons on a long line cardigan thinking thank goodness I've finished , went to fasten the buttons and of course they are too big ????


Murphy's Law strikes again......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went off on the Harley about lunch time so I decided to do some sewing, I enlarged the crib quilt I started a while ago, I made it as big as the scraps would allow , its 40 X60 & then I quilted it. I'm quite happy with the result,I like he bright colors.
> In my digging around, I discovered another crib quilt top that I had forgotten in the bottom of my scrap bag. I've pieced some velour scraps together & now have that one pinned ready to quilt.
> 
> It's been cool here today, a north wind, only 17C/63 F, I think DH will be froze when he gets home & later in the w k we will be fryingÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³Crazy country!
> ...


Love the quilt and the bleeding heart, great photo of you, DS, and grands, wow, you look too young to be a grandmother and your DS looks 17, are you sure he's old enough to have kids? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, since you are the sock lady, someone posted a like to these lovely socks, did you see thm?
> 
> http://knotions.com/issues/may-2017/pattern-may-2017/vallmo-socks/


Those are fabulous! I saved that to make.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I saved the pineapple recipe to try when I see fresh coconut.


I saved too but will just use store bought coconut milk. I can't eat a whole coconut.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Latest news this morning, he is currently cornered in a farm shed, still with automatic weapon.


He's got to come out sometime. Glad they have him cornered.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Wonder if that is our Honeydew? It's green rather than yellow.


We have honeydew here which is green also. Honey rock is the same color as cantaloupe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is confusing a little, but we have Remembrance Day in November instead.
> 
> I saw an interesting post re celebrating Memorial Day on fb. This person was asking people to celebrate without fireworks due to growing number of veterans with PTSD.


That is a request made by many for all fireworks days like July 4th, New Years. Most places do not allow individuals to shoot anyhow but there are so many big public shows. Hopefully, these are not really loud if you are in your home.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I decided the sashing was going to bother me the way it is, so I undid it and will redo. He decided to watch Dirty Harry and I realized I've never seen it. Ha. So I'll sew while it's on. I go tomorrow for my bone density scan and mammogram (not concerned about either, just routine). My new work schedule starts tomorrow also. I had today off for the holiday so have been puttering here since we got back from breakfast.


Classic movie.... Between races, we've been watching MASH as it was on all week-end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You got lots done today ???? Have you ever grown cutting celery? I have one planted in the flower bed by my back step, it's great for salads & cooking too. It doesnt get big stalks like regular celery & tastes really nice. In the fall I cut the whole plant, wash, chop & freeze it to use all winter.
> 
> http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/
> 
> It's been very cool here today & I just looked at the weather, it's to go down to 1C/34F with a risk of frost????Good grief


I'd never heard of cutting celery, thank you for the link, I'm going to look for some seeds, it looks like it would be really good in a lot of things.
Good grief for sure, some spring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy , especially in the garden . I was going to get some peppers but wasn't sure how they would grow here , a shop in the small shopping centre near me sells plants every now and again really cheap this time they had lots of vegetable plants tomatoes courgettes, aubergine, different peppers and lemon cucumber , they were only 45p each so you can guess what I came home with , it was only about 2 leaves but now after a couple of days it's really taken off


Lemon Cukes are so good, I grew those one year for Marla they went crazy in the garden, once they get started, they go gangbusters. lol
It's always fun to watch veggies grow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> How is everyone's Memorial Day? Ours is quiet.
> I received an answer from my son in-law about having their phone number,He said he didn't feel comfortable with that put will pass my number on to the girls and if they wanted to talk it was up to them. My gosh you would have thought I killed someone.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, {{{HUGS}}}


Ridiculous.... Does he not want to be notified if his wife's mother or father pass? (just my snarky nature, but send a message saying that you will be happy to pass their inheritance on to others since there will be no convenient way to reach them.... Just being flippant, but "natural consequences" goes both ways...) He who does not want to "interfere" with wife's issues sure does seem to be in control!!!! Sorry for your issues. Maybe time will take care of some of it at least.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Finished 2nd sock.. will take pic after I do Kitchener on toe. Started a lightweight scarf to work on, on trip. Will also start another pair of socks.
> Took Day off from gym.


Weight work shouldn't be done every day anyhow.... I've bought a second bathing suit for when I can go back to fitness center... $68 suit for $7 and perfect for a place like that... not so short.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm working on a knitted 10 stitch blanket. Literally small amounts of yarn joined together and rolled into a ball (well balls). Doing one colour a day- so somedays hardly anything, other days more.


Loos great and a nice way to approach it. I should throw a bunch of similar balls in a bucket and try that. I've always wanted to try that pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have not been on here this week as I focus on a few things in my life. I did finally complete this blanket for K4BN. I have also been doing training shifts for my lvl 1 Traffic Controller licence. Hopefully final shift tomorrow, then more time for me stuff.
> 
> Bad news on TV tonight. 2 bad traffic accidents and something even worse, a violent criminal has got hold of a fully automatic high powered rifle and, so far, killed 1 police officer. Scary as these weapons are illegal here. We are not used to these type of shooting crimes with our very tight gun laws.


Great blanket. 
Wonderful, hopefully you'll be fully employed soon, that will help you so much financially. 
That's awful, I hope that they catch him soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope to, plenty of work out there. Need to do this last training shift, then submit logbook, go to transport dept for licence, get stop slow bat and 2 way radio then get with a local,company.


Do you have to supply your own bat and radio, or do they supply them for you? 
Either way, hopefully it all goes to plan for you, keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Do they taste lemony or just look like lemons? I've never seen those here.


A little lemony, but not overly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just tried calling her (have her cell #) and left a message asking how she (they) were. If I hear anything I'll let you know.


Hopefully you'll get a response back soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never tried those cucumbers, I did plant some of these seeds
> http://www.italiangardenseeds.com/garden-seeds/vegetable-seeds/cucumber/cucumber-cetriolo-melone-carosello-tondo-di-manduria-dbo-37-37/
> 
> DHs cousin sent them from BC, I shared some of my flower seeds with her, she says they are very nice.
> ...


Did you get your Black Mountain Watermelon in time to plant them?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a chicken thing for the labrador dog's owner to do..run off! So sorry for the change in your plans, but glad you are going to be able to go to Defiance.
> 
> I should have added, to the Memorial Day note, that my sis in SD will clean up and make sure those graves are cared for, while the sis here and I will do the graves here, including my older sister's. I think the day has morphed into grave clean up and maintenance for us and others. The cemeteries look really nice after Memorial Day and for about 1 week the flowers are really beautiful. Probably a waste of money in the long run, for the cost of flowers as they just die, but rather a folkway here. Many people are using plastic flowers which have better stamina. However, cemetery requires that all flowers are removed by the end of the week so they don't interfere with mowing.


Yes it was, I think she knew she should have had control of her dog and didn't want to have to deal with the consequences. We're bummed about not going to Jersey, but are going to leave a couple days early anyway and enjoy the trip, may go to St. Louis for the heck of it and see the zoo.

Sounds like a good family tradition. We have to have all flowers picked up by the end of the week also, it's kind of a bummer to not be able to have flowers out all the time though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing energy for Marla's sister. What a thing to have happen.


Thank you, hopefully she'll heal very quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just saw this posted on Facebook- for those who want to know more about my city. Those dolphins are the ones I saw on my birthday Dolphin Cruise, but I haven't seen them tail walk.
> https://somerandomstuff1.wordpress.com/2016/01/28/the-most-amazing-facts-about-adelaide-and-south-australia/
> 
> And now to head out to pick up Mum and take her to her pre-admission clinic appointment for her surgery next week.


Loved seeing all the attractions. The palm house is beautiful and lots of good info and interesting stories. Thank You.

Did not see mention, did mum get her little vacaton at her favorite place? Sending healing thoughts and prayers for her surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible about Marlas sister, I hope she will get sick time from her job when she's laid up for so long I hope they find the woman who ran off.
> Too bad Marla won't get a visit with Her mom.


She shouldn't have a problem, she's an airline pilot for United, so should have a good sick leave plan and good insurance. 
I doubt they'll ever find her, but hopefully she learned a valuable lesson and won't let her dog run loose ever again, could just imagine if it'd been a child.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ridiculous.... Does he not want to be notified if his wife's mother or father pass? (just my snarky nature, but send a message saying that you will be happy to pass their inheritance on to others since there will be no convenient way to reach them.... Just being flippant, but "natural consequences" goes both ways...) He who does not want to "interfere" with wife's issues sure does seem to be in control!!!! Sorry for your issues. Maybe time will take care of some of it at least.


I love your reply, that's a great response to his nastiness. But it would be good to find out what his issues are, for him to act so nastily. A very sad situation indeed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She shouldn't have a problem, she's an airline pilot for United, so should have a good sick leave plan and good insurance.
> I doubt they'll ever find her, but hopefully she learned a valuable lesson and won't let her dog run loose ever again, could just imagine if it'd been a child.


Sorry to hear about the accident, and that the person responsible took off, how bad were they?
We had a disaster at our workshop last Thursday night. Somebody crashed their car into our steel fence and took out a corner of it. What's worse is they bashed into 2, already damaged, parked cars our tenant who leases our front yard has there. He's a car repairer, so wouldn't it be ironic if they wanted their crashed car repaired by him? We don't have security cameras out there so can't find out who did it, although police have been notified.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
> GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
> It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
> I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
> Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


Trying to keep up with kids' schedules these days takes a village! How nice of you to do mitts and hats. What ages are the kids?

Blanket looks great and Minky is so soft. I have a pattern that has a large Minky sheep on it and ways "Now I lay me Down to Sleep" or something. I couldn't locate Minky in stash. Now I've found the Minky, haven't found the pattern!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Betty,
> She said her most recent back surgery has been terrible but physiotherapy is helping her get moving.
> She did Delete her FB account as she's been hacked several times & just gave up on it, more trouble than it was worth
> She's been keeping busy crocheting & doing some quilting to try to get rid of stash


Glad that you heard from here, I hope that she is moving much better soon. 
Too bad about FB, I don't know why people thinking hacking fb accounts is a worthwhile thing, good grief.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, nice crib quilt. Glad you had energy for DGD and pick ups.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad to hear of Marla's sister - sounds awful. Let me know if you are able to make a stop here; you're very welcome to stay over & rest up. I'm not able to leave for Defiance now until after 12:00 on Thursday as I have a conference call with my client that morning. We should still be able to make it to Defiance by dinner time (6:00 pm-ish) to meet up with all of the early arrivals and Sam.


Will do, we are playing with what we want to do on the way, lol. 
That will be good, 6pmish is better than 9pmish. Now I'm hungry, bedtime and I want a meal, oh well, off to find a rice cake I think and to bed. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry you won't be able to visit Marla's mother.


Yes, I was looking forward to it. Oh well, next time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I'll use canned coconut milk.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our hearts were in our mouths seeing our Kiwi Scott Dixon in that horrendous crash. He was incredibly lucky to come out of it alive.


Ours too.... He was so very, very lucky not to land on head. He did have a limp and left the track in a boot to be checked out further, but seeing the crash, you would not have expected him to walk away. The cars and that wall have added so much safety for the drivers. We went for over 35 years and have seen some horrendous things. I always used to watch pit stops carefully because people could catch on fire with no flames due to the fuel type.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How horrible that Marla's sister was hurt so badly! Unbelievable that the owner just took off. Sounds as if they know she's a nurse the may have been able to track her down. I sure hope so and hope she can be made to pay financially for the mishap/not having her dog under control. Unthinkable. Sorry this changes your plans to go visit but nice that you can just take your time traveling to Defiance at least.


It will be a nice trip I think, we won't be driving straight through this time so will be more awake. lol
I hope they can too, she really needs to be held accountable for her dogs behavior on way or another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is awful , I hope Marla s sister is not in too much pain and makes a full recovery


I hope so, she only has a couple years to retirement too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have just sewn buttons on a long line cardigan thinking thank goodness I've finished , went to fasten the buttons and of course they are too big ????


Now that's something I'd do. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, indo weights every 2nd or 3rd day. But I'm trying to build up to waterjogging 5 days a week and hopefully back to Zumba and yoga. It's going to be weight watchers when I return from Napa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry to hear this. Sounds like there has been issues with this dog before. Hope they can find the owner and make her pay expenses. Sending healing thoughts her way.


Her boyfriend is a high power criminal lawyer so if they find out who she is, she'll be paying I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just read somewhere to cube seedless watermelon pieces freezer for a few hours, then run them through the food processor and spread on a loaf pan, packing it down and freeze again. Then you can scoop like ice cream later for a naturally sweet cold treat. Like a sorbet.


YUM!!!

Now on that note, I really am going to bed, not caught up yet but I'll get there in the morning, hopefully. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident, and that the person responsible took off, how bad were they?
> We had a disaster at our workshop last Thursday night. Somebody crashed their car into our steel fence and took out a corner of it. What's worse is they bashed into 2, already damaged, parked cars our tenant who leases our front yard has there. He's a car repairer, so wouldn't it be ironic if they wanted their crashed car repaired by him? We don't have security cameras out there so can't find out who did it, although police have been notified.


So glad no one was hurt. A car came through the corner of my brother's house one time and took out the wall, etc. Had it been the other corner, it wold have been the bedroom of my young niece.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Finished 2nd sock.. will take pic after I do Kitchener on toe. Started a lightweight scarf to work on, on trip. Will also start another pair of socks.
> Took Day off from gym.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, indo weights every 2nd or 3rd day. But I'm trying to build up to waterjogging 5 days a week and hopefully back to Zumba and yoga. It's going to be weight watchers when I return from Napa.


I probably won't jog but hope to walk in pool every day that I don't get a regular walk in..... or both, once I have a little stamina. I am so missing yoga but have a feeling he will say I have to wait 6-8 months. Hoping maybe I can just sit on ball to get a little core work in, but doubt it. I have a bunch of WW info upstairs but have never one it I think I'm just going to fast one day a week and make it a hard and fast rule to not have a second plate. We eat so late. I've never done Zumba. I just know I can't do core work. Maybe it would be OK since it is more just moving....... Moving is good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Her boyfriend is a high power criminal lawyer so if they find out who she is, she'll be paying I'm sure.


 :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great socks and love the bright cheery color.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm working on a knitted 10 stitch blanket. Literally small amounts of yarn joined together and rolled into a ball (well balls). Doing one colour a day- so somedays hardly anything, other days more.


Blanket looks lovely Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wonder if that is our Honeydew? It's green rather than yellow.


I was wondering if it was honeydew too .ours are yellow and very sweet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are so pretty and Swedish. I've pinned the pattern.


Vallmo means poppy so they are poppy socks . They are pretty . Would be a shame to hide them under jeans


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
> GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
> It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
> I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
> Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


Another lovely quilt Bonnie 
Have you sewn the little fairy garden houses that can be made out of a plastic bottle and little prices of broken pottery maybe a new project for your granddaughter , think you can find ideas on Thewhoot site


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I give. Is that yellow cucumber? Funny shape but the seeds look right. I've not see what ever it is here...


They are yellow and shaped like lemons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not big on eggplant unless done on the grill. It is a whole different thing done that way. hen DH used to do eggplant parm, by piece was done with a chicken breast!
> 
> We have just had a delicious piece of cake from Rachel's birthday... chocolate with a ganache filling and lots of frosting. I know there is half of a sheet cake still in extra fridge down there and I want to go get it.... beause DD will throw it out when she returns from Korea She doesn't allow sweets in house. Hopefully, Rachel took back to school or took some to neighbors this AM. I surely don'r NEED it but I WANT it....


I need some too ????
I like aubergine grilled too but only using a certain recipe although I will eat moussaka sometimes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great socks and love the bright cheery color.


Lovely socks Joy. I think red is my favourite colour


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Vallmo means poppy so they are poppy socks . They are pretty . Would be a shame to hide them under jeans


Thank you. I have a pair of clear plastic shoes that I love to wear with hand knit socks. It would be a shame to hide such a pretty pattern. Then again, run around in soxks all the tmie in the house,,,,,,,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need some too ????
> I like aubergine grilled too but only using a certain recipe although I will eat moussaka sometimes


I'll share!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and really should go to bed. I want to catch DH to do some paperwork before he disappears for the day. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the quilt and the bleeding heart, great photo of you, DS, and grands, wow, you look too young to be a grandmother and your DS looks 17, are you sure he's old enough to have kids? lol


????????DS is 32


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I have used the honeyrock melon on our fruit trays for quite a while now. We don't get the cantaloupe unless we don't find the honeyrock. We had it at last year's KAP as well as the lemon drop melon. I will save seeds from them if we can get them this year.


Hmmm; guess my memory is gone because I'm sure I had a bit of everything on the trays.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Will give you a call tomorrow... or send me a message as to whether it would be better for me to come Tues. or Wed. I can take a cab or service out to house... maybe do some of the last minute things on Thurs. during your call...


No cab, I'm coming to get you. You're welcome to come any day that week. I'm hoping to only have the baking left to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you get your Black Mountain Watermelon in time to plant them?


Yes, I was surprised how quickly thy came from the east coast, I put them in a week ago


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident, and that the person responsible took off, how bad were they?
> We had a disaster at our workshop last Thursday night. Somebody crashed their car into our steel fence and took out a corner of it. What's worse is they bashed into 2, already damaged, parked cars our tenant who leases our front yard has there. He's a car repairer, so wouldn't it be ironic if they wanted their crashed car repaired by him? We don't have security cameras out there so can't find out who did it, although police have been notified.


????Hope they find th culprit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Trying to keep up with kids' schedules these days takes a village! How nice of you to do mitts and hats. What ages are the kids?
> 
> Blanket looks great and Minky is so soft. I have a pattern that has a large Minky sheep on it and ways "Now I lay me Down to Sleep" or something. I couldn't locate Minky in stash. Now I've found the Minky, haven't found the pattern!!!


I think the kids in the daycare are 1-4 or 5 so will make some small ones & some a little bigger


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Her boyfriend is a high power criminal lawyer so if they find out who she is, she'll be paying I'm sure.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another lovely quilt Bonnie
> Have you sewn the little fairy garden houses that can be made out of a plastic bottle and little prices of broken pottery maybe a new project for your granddaughter , think you can find ideas on Thewhoot site


I haven't seen those, I guess I better look as I'm sur she'd love it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, lovely socks, such a pretty red.
Margaret, great way to use up bits in the colourful blanket.

Now I need to get off here & get some sleep have to be up at 7 times get out the door to Saskatoon


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hard to imagine someone rushing off leaving another person injured like that when it was your dog that caused the issues. Unless she was worried about what else the dog might do and figured it was safer to get the dog away (as they know she is a nurse it seems getting away so she isn't known isn't the likely reason). But then why have it out when others around?


If she is a nurse, she probably realised the leg was broken and was already afraid there may be a lawsuit looming.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just saw this posted on Facebook- for those who want to know more about my city. Those dolphins are the ones I saw on my birthday Dolphin Cruise, but I haven't seen them tail walk.
> https://somerandomstuff1.wordpress.com/2016/01/28/the-most-amazing-facts-about-adelaide-and-south-australia/
> 
> And now to head out to pick up Mum and take her to her pre-admission clinic appointment for her surgery next week.


Interesting facts and photos of Adelaide.

I hope all goes well with Mum's pre-op checks and they can get on with the surgery next week.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
> GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
> It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
> I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
> Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


Beautiful quilt, lovely colour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing energy for Marla's sister. What a thing to have happen.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Betty,
> She said her most recent back surgery has been terrible but physiotherapy is helping her get moving.
> She did Delete her FB account as she's been hacked several times & just gave up on it, more trouble than it was worth
> She's been keeping busy crocheting & doing some quilting to try to get rid of stash


Thanks for the update..... hope she joins us again soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You can never have to many grandparents! When my kids were little I taught them to call parents of my close friends grandma and grandp. Our close friends became aunts and uncles. Neighbors were Mr. And Mrs. And those first names when appropriate.


 :sm24: My friend's grandchildren call me Nanna Cathy. And Serena calls my friend Nanna Gloria. Cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have just sewn buttons on a long line cardigan thinking thank goodness I've finished , went to fasten the buttons and of course they are too big ????


 :sm19: Bother! You know we would like to see a photo of your cardigan though? Please. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm working on a knitted 10 stitch blanket. Literally small amounts of yarn joined together and rolled into a ball (well balls). Doing one colour a day- so somedays hardly anything, other days more.


It looks good. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Your blanket is so bright and corful Glad to hear your training is practically over..... Hate to hear about violence anywhere, Sure hope he is apprehended quickly and before dong further harm.


He was shot dead by police today, after a very long siege.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Interesting facts and photos of Adelaide.
> 
> I hope all goes well with Mum's pre-op checks and they can get on with the surgery next week.


Me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Loved seeing all the attractions. The palm house is beautiful and lots of good info and interesting stories. Thank You.
> 
> Did not see mention, did mum get her little vacaton at her favorite place? Sending healing thoughts and prayers for her surgery.


Yes she did. And loved it. Sounded like just what she needed. Hardly thought about what is going on. Thanks for remembering it
Today spent 3 hours at the hospital but everything now set up for Monday. She has to have bowel prep- she's not looking forward to that for some strange reason. :sm02: Now to hope it is not cancelled. Unlikely as only an emergency will stop it and one thing with Gynecology is not too many. And she would high on the priority list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident, and that the person responsible took off, how bad were they?
> We had a disaster at our workshop last Thursday night. Somebody crashed their car into our steel fence and took out a corner of it. What's worse is they bashed into 2, already damaged, parked cars our tenant who leases our front yard has there. He's a car repairer, so wouldn't it be ironic if they wanted their crashed car repaired by him? We don't have security cameras out there so can't find out who did it, although police have been notified.


Oh no- what a pain that is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes she did. And loved it. Sounded like just what she needed. Hardly thought about what is going on. Thanks for remembering it
> Today spent 3 hours at the hospital but everything now set up for Monday. She has to have bowel prep- she's not looking forward to that for some strange reason. :sm02: Now to hope it is not cancelled. Unlikely as only an emergency will stop it and one thing with Gynecology is not too many. And she would high on the priority list.


I am glad she enjoyed her time away. I hope the surgery goes well for her on Monday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He was shot dead by police today, after a very long siege.


I figured someone would have said this by now. But not by much ahead of me. Unless Heather had got on it had to be me or you anyway as Denise is not often on now. She would be away wouldn't she? Wasn't it May?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I figured someone would have said this by now. But not by much ahead of me. Unless Heather had got on it had to be me or you anyway as Denise is not often on now. She would be away wouldn't she? Wasn't it May?


Yes I think you are right, she would be away now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well in line with my plans to not hang around online I will shut down now and see you all later. Maybe tomorrow but have something on in the morning near home and then something in the evening so not sure whether I will get on. So maybe Thursday. So will need to leave here before 8. 
But could well need to have mum at the hospital by 7 Monday so won't complain about this one! Won't know till Friday what time though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful.


darowil said:


> I'm working on a knitted 10 stitch blanket. Literally small amounts of yarn joined together and rolled into a ball (well balls). Doing one colour a day- so somedays hardly anything, other days more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Your feet will feel very warm and vibrant in your pink/red socks, Joy (Sassafras)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely baby quilt Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
> GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
> It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
> I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
> Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm19: Bother! You know we would like to see a photo of your cardigan though? Please. :sm11:


All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes she did. And loved it. Sounded like just what she needed. Hardly thought about what is going on. Thanks for remembering it
> Today spent 3 hours at the hospital but everything now set up for Monday. She has to have bowel prep- she's not looking forward to that for some strange reason. :sm02: Now to hope it is not cancelled. Unlikely as only an emergency will stop it and one thing with Gynecology is not too many. And she would high on the priority list.


Glad your mum had a lovely time away Margaret . Do hope her operation is not cancelled


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is one of my specialties.... and often help others even though I don't work at the store. I love coming up with the colors. Of course, I am married to an artist but never ask him about material!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great looking socks Joy. Love the color!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
> GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
> It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
> I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
> Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


Very pretty


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful! I would never have thought to put pink and red together but it really looks wonderful.


Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Her boyfriend is a high power criminal lawyer so if they find out who she is, she'll be paying I'm sure.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad no one was hurt. A car came through the corner of my brother's house one time and took out the wall, etc. Had it been the other corner, it wold have been the bedroom of my young niece.


They were lucky. My cousin wasn't. She died and infant son was trapped under the car, and badly burned. The 24 year old had marijuana in her system at the time. She just had her court date. She only got 4 1/2 years and no license for the rest of her life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This socks look great! Nice and warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


Love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, going to knit and try to catch up this morning. Last two days of school today and tomorrow, then the kids will be free for summer, neighbors 2 youngest leave for about 6 weeks to see their dad, I'll miss them while they are gone, they pop in for the oddest things and keep life interesting. 
David just left, I got to see him for less than 24 hours this weekend I think, including sleep time. lol
Oh well, he had a good time, sunburnt his lips because he forgot to tell me he needed chapstick, I always buy it when it's on sale so have several tubes for him. 
Well if I don't get started reading I'll not get caught up before time to head to the gym and knit group. 
I may not comment much during, yah right, lol, but thoughts and prayers are with all who want or need them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good idea. I just saw one yesterday for freezing pineapple cubes , pureeing & adding 1/2 cup coconut milk & a couple of tablespoons of honey, if it needs sweetening. M going to try that as a whole one is more than I can eat


Ooh, I'm going to try all these, they sound lovely, watermelon sorbet, pineapple/coconut, mmmm...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> That was actually me as I found out that Bella's dad struggled with flashback memories last night when the fireworks started going off. Bella and her dog also responded poorly to it. We expect it on the 4th of July but not Memorial day. It caught me off guard as potential gun shots until I heard other firework sounds.


It wouldn't bother me at all if they did away with fireworks entirely. It's too bad they can't be soundless.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm working on a knitted 10 stitch blanket. Literally small amounts of yarn joined together and rolled into a ball (well balls). Doing one colour a day- so somedays hardly anything, other days more.


What a good idea to use up left overs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1 set supplied, so far, all very bright fluro yellow top and hard hat with sun brim, blue pants and steel cap safety boots. Top and pants have required amount of reflective strips. Only had to buy thick work socks to wear in boots. Was surprised to learn that stop slow bat and 2 way radio were mine, but employment agency is supplying as part of course. Will be getting long sleeve fluro cotton top and adding the extra reflective strips needed. No way can I wear knit top in summer.


Great that they are supplying most of what is needed, that's a great help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did start some inside but my neighbors grow cantaloupe from seed every year. Even though we are very far north because are days are so long we can grow a surprising number of things. My dad told me we get as many heat units here as they do at Shelburne, Ontario where we used to live


I thought because you get colder temperatures before we do that seeds wouldn't work. I learn something new every day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm02: I am confident she would not choose surgery with a positive result. Oddly, her oncologist did not do follow-up and mine has also stopped on the lung cancer but her surgeon follows up every year and I am to get a low does CT every year ordered by GP. I get a full dose instead and it is seen by Infectious Disease, Pulmonologist and copy of report to GP so feel pretty well covered. No one has ever suggested that I or other DD or GD's have test, but don't think any of us have asked either. I know I wouldn't.


I'm going for my CT scan this afternoon. My oncologist has changed it from every 6 months to a year. Hopefully all will be well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> How is everyone's Memorial Day? Ours is quiet.
> I received an answer from my son in-law about having their phone number,He said he didn't feel comfortable with that put will pass my number on to the girls and if they wanted to talk it was up to them. My gosh you would have thought I killed someone.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, {{{HUGS}}}


This is sounding more to me like SIL is the one keeping your daughter and GD's away, I have a feeling that he isn't even telling them that you've messaged or anything, if it's too big to get away without telling them about, like the big box with the quilt, he lets them have it, but otherwise, he sounds like a control person, but that's just me, I shouldn't psycho analyze a situation I'm not involved in, but I feel so badly for you. Hugging you from afar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear this, sounds like a nasty accident. Did Michelle see enough of the dog owner to recognise her again so she could report the incident to the police? Sounds like the bystanders might be able to help here. It's a shame Marla won't get to see her Mom but I can understand her Mom's reasons.


She didn't see her at all, just the dog as it came out of nowhere, I don't know how helpful the bystanders were, they did call 911 and an ambulance for her though, thank goodness her 2 dogs stayed right with her (French bulldogs).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just saw this posted on Facebook- for those who want to know more about my city. Those dolphins are the ones I saw on my birthday Dolphin Cruise, but I haven't seen them tail walk.
> https://somerandomstuff1.wordpress.com/2016/01/28/the-most-amazing-facts-about-adelaide-and-south-australia/
> 
> And now to head out to pick up Mum and take her to her pre-admission clinic appointment for her surgery next week.


Thanks for the link. A lot of interesting facts about your part of the World. I wonder what makes the Dolphins tail walk. It must be something special to see it in person. Hope all goes well for your Mum's surgery next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was a terrible thing to happen to Marla's sister and to think that the dog owner ran off is unbelievable. She was probably afraid she would be sued. I hope you have a safe drive to Defiance.


We figure the same thing, she didn't want to be financially responsible. 
It should be a great trip, we are really looking forward to it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
> GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
> It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
> I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
> Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


That's a very pretty quilt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That was actually me as I found out that Bella's dad struggled with flashback memories last night when the fireworks started going off. Bella and her dog also responded poorly to it. We expect it on the 4th of July but not Memorial day. It caught me off guard as potential gun shots until I heard other firework sounds.


It has to be so hard on those that suffer, trying to celebrate the 4th especially but then having the flashbacks and such, I always wondered how they cope at those times of year when fireworks are in abundance going off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sad. I would not want that nurse to take care of me. She doesn't sound responsible enough for my liking.


Me neither.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident, and that the person responsible took off, how bad were they?
> We had a disaster at our workshop last Thursday night. Somebody crashed their car into our steel fence and took out a corner of it. What's worse is they bashed into 2, already damaged, parked cars our tenant who leases our front yard has there. He's a car repairer, so wouldn't it be ironic if they wanted their crashed car repaired by him? We don't have security cameras out there so can't find out who did it, although police have been notified.


The "crashee" likely doesn't have insurance or else he'd been drinking. I hope the police can find him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes she did. And loved it. Sounded like just what she needed. Hardly thought about what is going on. Thanks for remembering it
> Today spent 3 hours at the hospital but everything now set up for Monday. She has to have bowel prep- she's not looking forward to that for some strange reason. :sm02: Now to hope it is not cancelled. Unlikely as only an emergency will stop it and one thing with Gynecology is not too many. And she would high on the priority list.


I'm glad she got her little vacation & hope all goes well with the surgery


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Did you see that they had a volcano erupt this weekend?


No, I'll have to go online, I didn't watch much tv at all this weekend, mostly just had it on Sundance but not really watching much of anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Prayers for safe travels for David. He has met his ticket quota so let him know he has to be good. Hopefully not to many construction delays for his journey.


Thank you, yes he has. lol
I hope not, he'll hopefully be home Friday night maybe Saturday though, but since we aren't leaving on Sunday as previously planned, I should have all day Sunday with him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

A lovely colour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


That great, what a lovely warm color, really sets off the dress


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They were lucky. My cousin wasn't. She died and infant son was trapped under the car, and badly burned. The 24 year old had marijuana in her system at the time. She just had her court date. She only got 4 1/2 years and no license for the rest of her life.


I remember you telling us about that. How is the little boy doing? Doesn't seem like sufficient punishment for taking someone's life


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard to imagine someone rushing off leaving another person injured like that when it was your dog that caused the issues. Unless she was worried about what else the dog might do and figured it was safer to get the dog away (as they know she is a nurse it seems getting away so she isn't known isn't the likely reason). But then why have it out when others around?


Yes it is, but no telling what was going on in her mind and really, we only have partial info from Marla's mom and God love her, but she does tend to leave out important details in the telling of things,and she was upset during the telling, so until Marla talks to Michelle, we won't really have the full story.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


A very pretty set, Sonja. Love the wee shoes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It cooks the hot dog and warms the bun at the same time.


I need to get Christopher one for Christmas! LOL! He's a great cook, but he'd get a kick out of it. One year I got him a ramen cookbook and a ramen bowl and spoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, going to knit and try to catch up this morning. Last two days of school today and tomorrow, then the kids will be free for summer, neighbors 2 youngest leave for about 6 weeks to see their dad, I'll miss them while they are gone, they pop in for the oddest things and keep life interesting.
> David just left, I got to see him for less than 24 hours this weekend I think, including sleep time. lol
> Oh well, he had a good time, sunburnt his lips because he forgot to tell me he needed chapstick, I always buy it when it's on sale so have several tubes for him.
> Well if I don't get started reading I'll not get caught up before time to head to the gym and knit group.
> I may not comment much during, yah right, lol, but thoughts and prayers are with all who want or need them.


School goes for another month here. When do they go back there? Our kids get July & August off but classes are only from 8:50-3:10 with 1 hr off for lunch. Some were advocating for school til 4:00 & being off for June but teachers fought it. It was thought kids in high school could get better jobs if off longer, the only concession made is now school doesn't start til after September 1st, used to start last week of August for 2 or 3 days


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They were lucky. My cousin wasn't. She died and infant son was trapped under the car, and badly burned. The 24 year old had marijuana in her system at the time. She just had her court date. She only got 4 1/2 years and no license for the rest of her life.


That is so sad. The sentence doesn't compare with the loss of life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going for my CT scan this afternoon. My oncologist has changed it from every 6 months to a year. Hopefully all will be well.


I hope all is well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is sounding more to me like SIL is the one keeping your daughter and GD's away, I have a feeling that he isn't even telling them that you've messaged or anything, if it's too big to get away without telling them about, like the big box with the quilt, he lets them have it, but otherwise, he sounds like a control person, but that's just me, I shouldn't psycho analyze a situation I'm not involved in, but I feel so badly for you. Hugging you from afar.


That seems a likely possibility


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all is well


Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so sad. The sentence doesn't compare with the loss of life.


I may have told you but recently here a Native woman was drunk & went through a stop sign onto a main highway, t-boned a car killing parents & 2 little kids, she was sentenced to 10 years but after only a month was sent to a Native healing lodge????????what utter nonesense!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm working on a knitted 10 stitch blanket. Literally small amounts of yarn joined together and rolled into a ball (well balls). Doing one colour a day- so somedays hardly anything, other days more.


Cute blanket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But it seems they know who she was otherwise I would have thought the same.


Or she just announced that she was a nurse and that Michelle would be fine and left.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just saw this posted on Facebook- for those who want to know more about my city. Those dolphins are the ones I saw on my birthday Dolphin Cruise, but I haven't seen them tail walk.
> https://somerandomstuff1.wordpress.com/2016/01/28/the-most-amazing-facts-about-adelaide-and-south-australia/
> 
> And now to head out to pick up Mum and take her to her pre-admission clinic appointment for her surgery next week.


That's a great article. 
Hoping that all goes very well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I may have told you but recently here a Native woman was drunk & went through a stop sign onto a main highway, t-boned a car killing parents & 2 little kids, she was sentenced to 10 years but after only a month was sent to a Native healing lodge????????what utter nonesense!


It is a difficult issue, Bonnie. We have far too high a prison population of Maori and Pacific Island people. Sometimes I think it is because they are more likely to acknowledge they did the deed, and of course in British Law a Guilty Plea has an automatic conviction attached.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful! I would never have thought to put pink and red together but it really looks wonderful.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> They were lucky. My cousin wasn't. She died and infant son was trapped under the car, and badly burned. The 24 year old had marijuana in her system at the time. She just had her court date. She only got 4 1/2 years and no license for the rest of her life.


I remember you telling us about this , very sad , 4 1/2 years is not very long for killing someone, do people in America get let out early for good behaviour . Here it seems as if a person gets jailed for a good few years and the next thing they are out on the streets again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm going for my CT scan this afternoon. My oncologist has changed it from every 6 months to a year. Hopefully all will be well.


Good luck Liz hope all goes well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That great, what a lovely warm color, really sets off the dress


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> A very pretty set, Sonja. Love the wee shoes.


Thank you Liz


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it was, I think she knew she should have had control of her dog and didn't want to have to deal with the consequences. We're bummed about not going to Jersey, but are going to leave a couple days early anyway and enjoy the trip, may go to St. Louis for the heck of it and see the zoo.
> 
> Sounds like a good family tradition. We have to have all flowers picked up by the end of the week also, it's kind of a bummer to not be able to have flowers out all the time though.


Kaye,

Just a thought but if possible stop at the Amanda Colonies off I 80 in Iowa if you are going that way. It's about 5 miles north of interstate. Lots of interesting shops and good food. Wine and beer tasting, also.

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, right on, moving is good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx and Sonya, thank you, bright color was fun to knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD kept me busy today, she was like the energizer bunnyð³We finished setting out plants & then she took the notion she NEEDED to make a fairy garden, her mom took her to a kids garden thing at the greenhouse last week. We dug a few perennials out that were too thick & she put them in a plastic tub, then came I. The house & wanted trinkets to add but I had only some Christmas stuff so that's now in her tub.
> GS had ball after school that was to last until GD had ball but his ended early so DIL called in a panic at 4:50 he needed to be picked up so I raced to town & got him, then raced home & threw some food at them & back to town for GDs T-ball at 5:30. I didn't sleep that well last night so I'm tuckered out.
> It got down to 2 or 3C last night so no frost, thank goodness, not real warm today but much better than yesterday, just nice for working outside.
> I got the binding in my crib blanket while GD was busy painting this morning, so another thing out if the to-do pile. I'm going to throw some odd balls if yarn in my bag for the trip to Saskatoon tomorrow so I can do some mitts in the car, then I don't need to take a pattern along. DILs mom asked if I would do a few pair & some hats for the daycare at the Reserve where she's the public health nurse, apparently some kids come with none so can't get taken outside so I will try to do that before fall
> Here's the crib quilt, another made with leftovers from a previous project, I put minky on the back, I had to piece that too but it's not even noticeable in the quilting. This one is 45" square.


Great that you didn't have a frost, but you sure had a busy day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit callous of the dog owner. Hope the altered plans work out well.


Should be good, a road trip with a few unscheduled days should be fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Gwen, thank you.
Sonja, love the outfit! Great job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Should be good, a road trip with a few unscheduled days should be fun.


That sounds great!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Good wishes and thoughts for all. Prayers for physical and emotional healing, if needed. 

Been reading along but not posting comments. Most of my would be comments are just rehashes of others, so not to clutter up the pages. 

Sat for the holiday weekend in Columbus, OH. Beautiful weather with some rain thrown in. Have been knitting and crocheting. 25 rounds to go on my Gaga shroud! Hopefully the colors I put in for the lace parts look ok. Finished the tea cozy and found two others that are partway done. Crocheted coasters today with some 78/22 cotton/silk. Ready to work for another week. Tired of sitting in one place but at least time for yarn arts. 

Sam, listen to all the advice given you. Rest up and eat as often as you can, protein mostly. You will be able to sit and relax at the KAP as Rookie has everything under control. 

Off to get something to eat. Looks like chili and a salad from Wendy's. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is such a shame. Can't believe the nurse would just leave like that without making sure Si was taken care of and got to medical facility or turned over to some official. I'm sure sis would love to see you both, but that is a long extra drive and don't want to stress mom Were you going to be there a long time? Dure you can find some interesting stops on the way to Ohio...


We were only going to stay 3 nights, but yes, it's best to go with what her mom feels is best, don't want to over stress her, and Marla told her that if she changes her mind, let us know by sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Love it!


Thank you Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going for my CT scan this afternoon. My oncologist has changed it from every 6 months to a year. Hopefully all will be well.


Prayers that all is fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember you telling us about that. How is the little boy doing? Doesn't seem like sufficient punishment for taking someone's life


He seems to be doing ok. I don't have much contact with the and never did, but it sure hit home as she was DD's age, and their oldest were in school together, even the same class a few years. I think Jackson is a year younger than Arriana. He will still need more surgeries though. Dad is having a really bad time of it, I hear from another cousin. I'm sure Jacob is too. He's the older brother who helped get Jackson out from under the car. He knew right away that his mom was gone, as soon as he got downstairs. I wish the courts had given her a longer sentence but it is what it is. She has to live with herself and what she did. She had a tearful letter that she read in court, but when the judge read her sentence you could see that she was highly pissed off for loosing her license for life. She was a 1/4 mile from the intersection when she went through the house. Doesn't deserve to drive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> School goes for another month here. When do they go back there? Our kids get July & August off but classes are only from 8:50-3:10 with 1 hr off for lunch. Some were advocating for school til 4:00 & being off for June but teachers fought it. It was thought kids in high school could get better jobs if off longer, the only concession made is now school doesn't start til after September 1st, used to start last week of August for 2 or 3 days


Some of our schools have a few more days. It my grandsons last day was last Thursday. They will go back the last week of August.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so sad. The sentence doesn't compare with the loss of life.


Yes. And no it doesn't


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I may have told you but recently here a Native woman was drunk & went through a stop sign onto a main highway, t-boned a car killing parents & 2 little kids, she was sentenced to 10 years but after only a month was sent to a Native healing lodge????????what utter nonesense!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember you telling us about this , very sad , 4 1/2 years is not very long for killing someone, do people in America get let out early for good behaviour . Here it seems as if a person gets jailed for a good few years and the next thing they are out on the streets again


Sometimes they do, depending on what they did. We will see what comes of this one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


Another winner! Love the color!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Alastair and Jeanette are now in Scotland- actually at our old house which the current owner runs as a B&B.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've enjoyed seeing all the pictures today--I got ready to go and put on something comfy and easy to change out of, only to have the cat snuggle me and get hair all over me, so I have to change before I can go (my scans are today). So better go do that, and will catch up again when I get back, I hope. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Another winner! Love the color!!


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all the pictures today--I got ready to go and put on something comfy and easy to change out of, only to have the cat snuggle me and get hair all over me, so I have to change before I can go (my scans are today). So better go do that, and will catch up again when I get back, I hope. Hugs & blessings to all.


I do know that feeling- in my case of getting covered with dog hair. My old fellow, Rufus, it didn't seem to have the effect that a Corgi has particularly on black. Ringo has all bases covered- brown through black to show on pale colours, white to mess up black- of which I have a lot- as I deliberately chose it when I was deep in mourning for Mwyffanwy. Denim is such a reliable fabric- doesn't seem to suffer from static problems as so many modern fabrics do.
I do wish you all the very best for today's procedures. 
And thanks so much for hugs and blessings- I am reading that personally!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well in line with my plans to not hang around online I will shut down now and see you all later. Maybe tomorrow but have something on in the morning near home and then something in the evening so not sure whether I will get on. So maybe Thursday. So will need to leave here before 8.
> But could well need to have mum at the hospital by 7 Monday so won't complain about this one! Won't know till Friday what time though.


Hope all goes well for your mum.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


Lovely!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loving the pictures of beautiful knitting and crocheting and especially of the house in Scotland. Beautiful crafting and so fun to enjoy Scotland through pictures of others.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil: Sending prayers your Mom's way. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


Another cute outfit. Love the colour combination.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Back again. Thought I posted the tea cozy but guess I didn't. So here it is. Supposed to fit the pots that come with the tea cup underneath it. Hopefully it will. Fits my 32 oz cup nicely. Has anchor button on as they were the only ones I had three of in the pack of buttons. 

Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Another cute outfit. Love the colour combination.


Thank you it turned out better than I thought


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The results are in for the art contest. Matthew did not win, but we are so thankful to everyone for taking the time to vote and more importantly encouraging him throughout the year with his art work. He has expanded his talents as a result of the positive attitudes and encouragement of our group. His talents with creating yarn bowls and other ceramic pieces have been inspired by this group. He looks forward to contributing to KAP and he will have some surprises again this year. He will have some humor as well to share with us. The popular votes went to the giraffe painting and to the watercolor of the child licking the spatula. Thanks once again for taking the time to vote and share your support with Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Back again. Thought I posted the tea cozy but guess I didn't. So here it is. Supposed to fit the pots that come with the tea cup underneath it. Hopefully it will. Fits my 32 oz cup nicely. Has anchor button on as they were the only ones I had three of in the pack of buttons.
> 
> Kathy


Nicely done. Looking forward to seeing you next week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Want to thank everyone for the tips on what to use on hair , I've stopped the conditioner and hair is already looking a lot cleaner . Just wondering about the vinegar is there a certain kind I should use before I start smelling like fish and chips????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Matthew and his art are winners in my estimation. Good on him for sharing with me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do know that feeling- in my case of getting covered with dog hair. My old fellow, Rufus, it didn't seem to have the effect that a Corgi has particularly on black. Ringo has all bases covered- brown through black to show on pale colours, white to mess up black- of which I have a lot- as I deliberately chose it when I was deep in mourning for Mwyffanwy. Denim is such a reliable fabric- doesn't seem to suffer from static problems as so many modern fabrics do.
> I do wish you all the very best for today's procedures.
> And thanks so much for hugs and blessings- I am reading that personally!


The procedures themselves were no big deal! And I expect everything to come back fine--so thank you for the good wishes. We have a dark cat and a light one, so whatever I'm wearing, one of them manages to get me, ha! I just had to avoid them until I got out the door. :sm23: As for hugs & blessings, always sending them all round the world to each one of y'all personally.

And, after playing phone tag with the nurses/schedulers for a few weeks now, I've managed to schedule the colonoscopy for June 21--working around my schedule and his appointments has been interesting (he has three appointments in June so far). These luckily are just routine and we hope there is nothing to do afterward--in these cases, no "new news" is good news.

On the way back I realized the Boys were nearly out of snackies (treats) so stopped by the store to get some (DD has a house/pet sitting job in a couple of days and will have my car)--would be tragic to run out! And while there I picked up some white quilt binding so I can get her quilt fully finished (I will post a pic here in a minute). We skipped the motorcycle breakfast this morning but I think he wants to go to the pool hall for a little while tonight. Now of course it's nearly time to figure out what's for supper (again!).

Lovely work, Kathy.

Mary, please tell Matthew that he is always a winner to me and I am sorry I won't be able to meet him at KAP, but I always send good thoughts your way! I so enjoy seeing what his creativity brings!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He seems to be doing ok. I don't have much contact with the and never did, but it sure hit home as she was DD's age, and their oldest were in school together, even the same class a few years. I think Jackson is a year younger than Arriana. He will still need more surgeries though. Dad is having a really bad time of it, I hear from another cousin. I'm sure Jacob is too. He's the older brother who helped get Jackson out from under the car. He knew right away that his mom was gone, as soon as he got downstairs. I wish the courts had given her a longer sentence but it is what it is. She has to live with herself and what she did. She had a tearful letter that she read in court, but when the judge read her sentence you could see that she was highly pissed off for loosing her license for life. She was a 1/4 mile from the intersection when she went through the house. Doesn't deserve to drive.


Never being able to drive again is a real punishment though- limits her in so many ways. If never drove not so bad but if have driven. Limits jobs (a number require you to have a license) and where she works. And all the other limitations. 
If she was stupid enough to drive under the influence then she deserves a real punishment. The ones I feel sorry for are those who have a slight distraction (like we all do) and cause someone's death. That could so easily happen to each one of us who gets behind the wheel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Got my departure time wrong last night. Was by 9 not 8! So had a quick read here after all. And walked the dogs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you it turned out better than I thought


I, too, think it's lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Want to thank everyone for the tips on what to use on hair , I've stopped the conditioner and hair is already looking a lot cleaner . Just wondering about the vinegar is there a certain kind I should use before I start smelling like fish and chips????


The cheapest white vinegar you can find. I put 2-3 capfuls in small jug and then finish filling with water to use as the rinse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good wishes and thoughts for all. Prayers for physical and emotional healing, if needed.
> 
> ...


I like the square one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Alastair and Jeanette are now in Scotland- actually at our old house which the current owner runs as a B&B.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Want to thank everyone for the tips on what to use on hair , I've stopped the conditioner and hair is already looking a lot cleaner . Just wondering about the vinegar is there a certain kind I should use before I start smelling like fish and chips????


I think either white vinegar, or apple cider vinegar will work. Seems like I used to use the apple cider, but that might be all I had when I used it. And the odor will dissapate fairly quickly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
The teddy bear one was for a baby cousin. 
The maroon one was gifted to my MIL bowling club fund raiser. 
The quilts were all handmade by me, from 1987-2000 approx.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


Both are beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


Each one is prettier than the last.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never being able to drive again is a real punishment though- limits her in so many ways. If never drove not so bad but if have driven. Limits jobs (a number require you to have a license) and where she works. And all the other limitations.
> If she was stupid enough to drive under the influence then she deserves a real punishment. The ones I feel sorry for are those who have a slight distraction (like we all do) and cause someone's death. That could so easily happen to each one of us who gets behind the wheel.


That is true, but somehow, for as angry as she was about it, it wouldn't surprise me if she drove anyway once she gets out. And, again, you are right about slight distraction causing someone's death, also. And, yes, it could happen to any of us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got my departure time wrong last night. Was by 9 not 8! So had a quick read here after all. And walked the dogs.


Keeping your mom in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely work, Fan! And lovely mother, as well. I do so love the family connection that handcrafts make strong. None of the ladies in my family knitted, but I have good memories of GGM, GM, and MIL from crafting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Each one is prettier than the last.


Thank you Looking back at my photos I wonder where I got the time and patience to do all that sewing lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those are gorgeous!


Thank you much appreciated.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely work, Fan! And lovely mother, as well. I do so love the family connection that handcrafts make strong. None of the ladies in my family knitted, but I have good memories of GGM, GM, and MIL from crafting.


Thank you yes I come from a long line of family who sewed, knitted, crocheted etc so it's definitely in my DNA. (Doing Needlework Always) lol!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna and Fan - I am in awe of your quilting talents! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those are gorgeous![/quote
> 
> Sorlenna and Fan, beautiful quilts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna and Fan - I am in awe of your quilting talents! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you so much.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Those are gorgeous![/quote
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna and Fan - I am in awe of your quilting talents! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


Wow that's fabulous work. When we were at classes learning to quilt, we had to try to get 18 stitches per inch which was really tough. I managed to get 12 and thought I did ok. Depends on how thick the batting and layers are, to gauge how many stitches you can sew. The tiny needles used, take some getting used to also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I may have told you but recently here a Native woman was drunk & went through a stop sign onto a main highway, t-boned a car killing parents & 2 little kids, she was sentenced to 10 years but after only a month was sent to a Native healing lodge????????what utter nonesense!


 :sm15: :sm25:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck Liz hope all goes well


Thank you. I won't know until I see the doctor in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No cab, I'm coming to get you. You're welcome to come any day that week. I'm hoping to only have the baking left to do.


:sm24: :sm24: I'm good at washing up...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers that all is fine.


Thanks, tami.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Photos of 2 more quilts I made for babies in family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not big on eggplant unless done on the grill. It is a whole different thing done that way. hen DH used to do eggplant parm, by piece was done with a chicken breast!
> 
> We have just had a delicious piece of cake from Rachel's birthday... chocolate with a ganache filling and lots of frosting. I know there is half of a sheet cake still in extra fridge down there and I want to go get it.... beause DD will throw it out when she returns from Korea She doesn't allow sweets in house. Hopefully, Rachel took back to school or took some to neighbors this AM. I surely don'r NEED it but I WANT it....


I want a piece of either coconut cream pie coconut cake sooo badly. lol One of the few things I'm craving.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I want a piece of either coconut cream pie coconut cake sooo badly. lol One of the few things I'm craving.


And I'm craving a slice of ginger crunch, but couldn't buy any so settled for passionfruit cheesecake instead.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The results are in for the art contest. Matthew did not win, but we are so thankful to everyone for taking the time to vote and more importantly encouraging him throughout the year with his art work. He has expanded his talents as a result of the positive attitudes and encouragement of our group. His talents with creating yarn bowls and other ceramic pieces have been inspired by this group. He looks forward to contributing to KAP and he will have some surprises again this year. He will have some humor as well to share with us. The popular votes went to the giraffe painting and to the watercolor of the child licking the spatula. Thanks once again for taking the time to vote and share your support with Matthew.


How disappointing! He has so much talent. I hope that this doesn't deter him from continuing with his drawings. Matthew, you're still a winner in our eyes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He was shot dead by police today, after a very long siege.


His choice not to surrender so I really can't shed a tear. Glad no one else was hurt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident, and that the person responsible took off, how bad were they?
> We had a disaster at our workshop last Thursday night. Somebody crashed their car into our steel fence and took out a corner of it. What's worse is they bashed into 2, already damaged, parked cars our tenant who leases our front yard has there. He's a car repairer, so wouldn't it be ironic if they wanted their crashed car repaired by him? We don't have security cameras out there so can't find out who did it, although police have been notified.


Holy cow, I'm glad that there was no one in the way of the car that came through, I hope that the police find them but probably unlikely. 
We had a car come through the post office one day, elderly lady decided to move the car for some bazaar reason, hit drive intead of reverse and came through the steel handrail and brick wall. Her husband didn't seem terribly surprised or upset by it all, thank goodness she didn't hit either him or the other customer in the lobby.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes she did. And loved it. Sounded like just what she needed. Hardly thought about what is going on. Thanks for remembering it
> Today spent 3 hours at the hospital but everything now set up for Monday. She has to have bowel prep- she's not looking forward to that for some strange reason. :sm02: Now to hope it is not cancelled. Unlikely as only an emergency will stop it and one thing with Gynecology is not too many. And she would high on the priority list.


Glad she had a little R&R. Can't say as I blame her on the bowel prep. I've done it a few times and the easiest was in hospital but not needed for any of the abdominal surgeries. Hope there is no emergency, but would imagine that, once she is admitted, she would just have a delay of a few hours at most. Will be thinking of you all on Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????DS is 32


 :sm06: He looks like mere babe, goodness, you have great genes in your family. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I was surprised how quickly thy came from the east coast, I put them in a week ago


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> If she is a nurse, she probably realised the leg was broken and was already afraid there may be a lawsuit looming.


And from the sounds of it, from what Marla said today, this has happened before to at least one other person, so there is a history of this dog being out of control of owner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He was shot dead by police today, after a very long siege.


He got off easy but at least the gov't is having to pay to house and feed him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well in line with my plans to not hang around online I will shut down now and see you all later. Maybe tomorrow but have something on in the morning near home and then something in the evening so not sure whether I will get on. So maybe Thursday. So will need to leave here before 8.
> But could well need to have mum at the hospital by 7 Monday so won't complain about this one! Won't know till Friday what time though.


Good for you sticking to you plans. You sure do keep a hectic schedule, even with the computer time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


Sweet, sweet, sweet. I think the longer sleeves will help not to look bulky on such a wee one. The little Mary Janes are the perfect accessory. Great color too. I like to see some more vibrant items on the little ones.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


The quilts are beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes she did. And loved it. Sounded like just what she needed. Hardly thought about what is going on. Thanks for remembering it
> Today spent 3 hours at the hospital but everything now set up for Monday. She has to have bowel prep- she's not looking forward to that for some strange reason. :sm02: Now to hope it is not cancelled. Unlikely as only an emergency will stop it and one thing with Gynecology is not too many. And she would high on the priority list.


It's great that she had a nice getaway, now hopefully the surgery will go as planned and she'll have a wonderfully quick recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


I love it!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


I am loving it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They were lucky. My cousin wasn't. She died and infant son was trapped under the car, and badly burned. The 24 year old had marijuana in her system at the time. She just had her court date. She only got 4 1/2 years and no license for the rest of her life.


Oh Tami, I am so very sorry. Such a short sentence just does not seem fair at all. Not driving for life.... big deal.... just who is going to police that. I hope that the young son has recovered from the burns and is young enough to not have much memory of the event. What a senseless tragic event.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going for my CT scan this afternoon. My oncologist has changed it from every 6 months to a year. Hopefully all will be well.


How long has it been? Moving to a year is a good thing. Positive thoughts headed your way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am loving it.


Thank you sincerely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is sounding more to me like SIL is the one keeping your daughter and GD's away, I have a feeling that he isn't even telling them that you've messaged or anything, if it's too big to get away without telling them about, like the big box with the quilt, he lets them have it, but otherwise, he sounds like a control person, but that's just me, I shouldn't psycho analyze a situation I'm not involved in, but I feel so badly for you. Hugging you from afar.


I've had similar thoughts. Having no real knowledge, I shouldn't comment either but that never stopped me... I actually have a few concerns about your DD. SIL seems to be too much of a control freak. How far away do they live? Anyone else in the family have contact with your DD?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


Both are beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


Fan, they're all so lovely. Great that you took photos before you gifted them. I wish I'd taken pictures of the last ones I made.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I may have told you but recently here a Native woman was drunk & went through a stop sign onto a main highway, t-boned a car killing parents & 2 little kids, she was sentenced to 10 years but after only a month was sent to a Native healing lodge????????what utter nonesense!


That IS utter nonsense. If you are sentenced in the non-native world, then the punishment needs to be completed there as well. Had it been a reservation crime for beginning to end, then they could punish as they saw fit. One month, 4 lives. That is not justice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How long has it been? Moving to a year is a good thing. Positive thoughts headed your way.


Thanks, Jynx. It's been 12 years since my lobectomy but 7 years since they suspected another cancer. It was never confirmed although I went through radiation and CT scans every 6 months until now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My legs are kicking up so I'm off to bed. Back tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember you telling us about this , very sad , 4 1/2 years is not very long for killing someone, do people in America get let out early for good behaviour . Here it seems as if a person gets jailed for a good few years and the next thing they are out on the streets again


There are many ways that people are released early. One of my major concerns with the legal system is that the jury is not really well informed about these possibilities. Often, the jury really means they want X no. of years. If they knew all the special circumstances, they would have given an even higher number.

You can be released early for good behavior, time served while awaiting trial is taken off sentence, some lower crimes are released because of crowded prisons, occasionally, there is compassionate release if a person is gravely ill and is allowed to go home to die. Some are released through the parole procedure. IMHO, there are too many prisoner rights. Prison is not supposed to be a vacation. It is punishment and should be hard. That doesn't mean that I'm not for some of the programs that do good things for the prisoners.... training dogs do vets, etc. but I don't believe it is a hardship to not have access to a TV!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sending Sam healing energy. I think a group hug of love is needed for Sam and family.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good wishes and thoughts for all. Prayers for physical and emotional healing, if needed.
> 
> ...


Chile and salad sounds great to me. Tough question on the coasters. They both look good but I think I like the square better with the color runs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We were only going to stay 3 nights, but yes, it's best to go with what her mom feels is best, don't want to over stress her, and Marla told her that if she changes her mind, let us know by sometime tomorrow.


:sm24:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Want to thank everyone for the tips on what to use on hair , I've stopped the conditioner and hair is already looking a lot cleaner . Just wondering about the vinegar is there a certain kind I should use before I start smelling like fish and chips????


Any vinegar works, but most use white. I use apple cider myself. The smell does go away or maybe I just got used to it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all the pictures today--I got ready to go and put on something comfy and easy to change out of, only to have the cat snuggle me and get hair all over me, so I have to change before I can go (my scans are today). So better go do that, and will catch up again when I get back, I hope. Hugs & blessings to all.


But cat hair is an extra embellishment! I do struggle to find something with absolutely NO metal when I go for CT's so I don't have to change. (The mammogram people never see my top so no worries.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again. Thought I posted the tea cozy but guess I didn't. So here it is. Supposed to fit the pots that come with the tea cup underneath it. Hopefully it will. Fits my 32 oz cup nicely. Has anchor button on as they were the only ones I had three of in the pack of buttons.
> 
> Kathy


Love the colors on Sam's flower.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> The results are in for the art contest. Matthew did not win, but we are so thankful to everyone for taking the time to vote and more importantly encouraging him throughout the year with his art work. He has expanded his talents as a result of the positive attitudes and encouragement of our group. His talents with creating yarn bowls and other ceramic pieces have been inspired by this group. He looks forward to contributing to KAP and he will have some surprises again this year. He will have some humor as well to share with us. The popular votes went to the giraffe painting and to the watercolor of the child licking the spatula. Thanks once again for taking the time to vote and share your support with Matthew.


You can only win if you enter and that is a win in itself. Matthew's work is constantly growing and improving and refining. Well done to be considered with all the other talented artists.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Want to thank everyone for the tips on what to use on hair , I've stopped the conditioner and hair is already looking a lot cleaner . Just wondering about the vinegar is there a certain kind I should use before I start smelling like fish and chips????


I quite the conditioner too and just did the vinegar once so far. I used regular white vinegar and mixed with water as Sam said.... I've forgotten though.. I think it was half and half. In my case.... short hair.... I think I used a cup of vinegar with a couple cups of coldish water in a 4 cup measure and poured over hair. I did not smell like a salad. KayeJo can probably correct me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


It is absolutely brilliant , love the colours.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


SMASHING..... both quilts. The one for DD is so bold and I do love black in a quilt. It took me a minute to figure out the blocks. Really striking... As for you GGM... what a true classic and I do see those little nine patches. Maybe with paper piecing.... but by hand... No Way! It is truly a collector's item. So pretty and still in good color. What a treasure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never being able to drive again is a real punishment though- limits her in so many ways. If never drove not so bad but if have driven. Limits jobs (a number require you to have a license) and where she works. And all the other limitations.
> If she was stupid enough to drive under the influence then she deserves a real punishment. The ones I feel sorry for are those who have a slight distraction (like we all do) and cause someone's death. That could so easily happen to each one of us who gets behind the wheel.


I agree that not driving is a limitation, but I know many who don't. She will have to make adjustments in her lifestyle and choices forever..... but not such a high price to pay for the life she took and all the adjustments being made by that family.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


Every one a winner. I love the cat snuggling and showing such good taste and the Celtic knot is so meaningful and dear to my heart with my Irish GD's and DH. hat lovely work..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: :sm24: I'm good at washing up...


That's what the dishwasher is for - you're to just relax and keep me company.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Every one a winner. I love the cat snuggling and showing such good taste and the Celtic knot is so meaningful and dear to my heart with my Irish GD's and DH. hat lovely work..


Thank you, my friend is Irish, and I'm Scottish so it was meaningful to us both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I want a piece of either coconut cream pie coconut cake sooo badly. lol One of the few things I'm craving.


I've been going through recipes and I've been now craving lemon meringue pie, cherry pie, and rhubarb and raspberry muffins.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending Sam healing energy. I think a group hug of love is needed for Sam and family.


So true and so glad that you're here to join us!! Big Hug.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Photos of 2 more quilts I made for babies in family.


So, so sweet. They are both lovely but the bright colors in the top one are o cheerful for a little one. (Those little needles are getting harder and harder to thread for me!!!!!)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So, so sweet. They are both lovely but the bright colors in the top one are o cheerful for a little one. (Those little needles are getting harder and harder to thread for me!!!!!)


Thank you, it's been awhile since I made any quilts. Been busy with cross stitch etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, I'm glad that there was no one in the way of the car that came through, I hope that the police find them but probably unlikely.
> We had a car come through the post office one day, elderly lady decided to move the car for some bazaar reason, hit drive instead of reverse and came through the steel handrail and brick wall. Her husband didn't seem terribly surprised or upset by it all, thank goodness she didn't hit either him or the other customer in the lobby.


We have had people go through the wall at the nursery twice. The parking is right outside and the wall is half glass. The first one was an older person who hit the wrong pedal. The second one was a young woman. The shop is not large and it was so fortunate that no one was injured. Glad the counter and desk is all the way across the room!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So true and so glad that you're here to join us!! Big Hug.


Hugs back to you. On my out the door to get Jamie from work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hugs back to you. On my out the door to get Jamie from work.


Hugs for her too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And from the sounds of it, from what Marla said today, this has happened before to at least one other person, so there is a history of this dog being out of control of owner.


Not good. I wonder if animal control could take the dog from her. At least hit her with a big fine and locate her for purposes of paying medical bills. Sounds like she is a known person. At the very least, she should not be "walking" dog off leash in such a public place, or any place, for that matter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They were lucky. My cousin wasn't. She died and infant son was trapped under the car, and badly burned. The 24 year old had marijuana in her system at the time. She just had her court date. She only got 4 1/2 years and no license for the rest of her life.


I remember you telling us that, that is definitely not enough time for taking a life. How is the child doing now? I know he'll always miss his mom but I hope he's able to do well in life despite the tragedy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Kaye,
> 
> Just a thought but if possible stop at the Amanda Colonies off I 80 in Iowa if you are going that way. It's about 5 miles north of interstate. Lots of interesting shops and good food. Wine and beer tasting, also.
> 
> Kathy


 :sm04: A knitting friend said today that we should stop there, so with your advice and hers, I think that we will definitely be stopping, there. It sounded really interesting. Yay! One stop decided on. 
Thanks! 
We want to go to the winery in Ohio too, Marla is still thinking about that wonderful wine we had. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good wishes and thoughts for all. Prayers for physical and emotional healing, if needed.
> 
> ...


Love the color. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Alastair and Jeanette are now in Scotland- actually at our old house which the current owner runs as a B&B.


It's a lovely area though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again. Thought I posted the tea cozy but guess I didn't. So here it is. Supposed to fit the pots that come with the tea cup underneath it. Hopefully it will. Fits my 32 oz cup nicely. Has anchor button on as they were the only ones I had three of in the pack of buttons.
> 
> Kathy


Love them both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The results are in for the art contest. Matthew did not win, but we are so thankful to everyone for taking the time to vote and more importantly encouraging him throughout the year with his art work. He has expanded his talents as a result of the positive attitudes and encouragement of our group. His talents with creating yarn bowls and other ceramic pieces have been inspired by this group. He looks forward to contributing to KAP and he will have some surprises again this year. He will have some humor as well to share with us. The popular votes went to the giraffe painting and to the watercolor of the child licking the spatula. Thanks once again for taking the time to vote and share your support with Matthew.


So sorry you didn't win Matthew, but you're always #1 with us. Can't wait to see what you enter next year, your year for winning will come when God sees fit, I'm sure. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Jynx. It's been 12 years since my lobectomy but 7 years since they suspected another cancer. It was never confirmed although I went through radiation and CT scans every 6 months until now.


Gosh, I had two lobes removed 9 years ago. There was chemo but no radiation. First it was MRI or scan every 3 months, then scans ever 6 and then once a year. After 5 years, it was suggested I have a wedge surgery because 3 biopsies of lungs showed a mass but it is a fungal infection so released from oncologist to GP with a scan yearly. (Pretty sure he just didn't want to keep seeing mass so wanted it gone, but surgeon was going to take whole lobe and I said no. New surgeon says no surgery needed if I have infection monitored by Infectious Disease Dr. who says one scan a year is adequate.)

You sure are getting more thorough and cautious treatment that they would continue radiation every 6 months with no actual diagnosis of recurrence. 7 years clear is a really good number. I am wishing you many, many more years. It is nice to not have scans so frequently, as it is always a little nerve wracking and nice not to have to think about it so often. Sorry you have to wait so long for results.

I always pick up disc and report the next day. Dr. didn't like that but I wanted to be sure I understood it all in case I had questions when I did meet with him since they seem to allot so little time to each patient. I didn't want to get home with report after meeting with him and have to go back again to ask question since he would not talk to anyone on phone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending Sam healing energy. I think a group hug of love is needed for Sam and family.


absolutely... (((((())))))


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Want to thank everyone for the tips on what to use on hair , I've stopped the conditioner and hair is already looking a lot cleaner . Just wondering about the vinegar is there a certain kind I should use before I start smelling like fish and chips????


I always just pour on a bit of whatever is handy, the smell goes away very quickly. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


They are all lovely! What a variety of styles, you certainly do a good many crafts very very well. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what the dishwasher is for - you're to just relax and keep me company.


I am an absolute pro at relaxing. Seems that all I do these days!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, it's been awhile since I made any quilts. Been busy with cross stitch etc.


Not lately, but I do a lot of that as well. So far behind on framing, I don't dare start a new piece. Sure wish I had taken pictures of all the samples I did for the shop, as they stay with the shop and it has closed so they were all sold off, I'm sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: A knitting friend said today that we should stop there, so with your advice and hers, I think that we will definitely be stopping, there. It sounded really interesting. Yay! One stop decided on.
> Thanks!
> We want to go to the winery in Ohio too, Marla is still thinking about that wonderful wine we had. lolol


YES! When you are there, pick up a list for me if they have it available and ask if they ship. There were a couple we bought that I would love to have again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

News is on so am going to watch and then try to finish up some paperwork. Don't seem to get anything finished these days... or even started, in some cases. Ya'll take care and see you tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: A knitting friend said today that we should stop there, so with your advice and hers, I think that we will definitely be stopping, there. It sounded really interesting. Yay! One stop decided on.
> Thanks!
> We want to go to the winery in Ohio too, Marla is still thinking about that wonderful wine we had. lolol


There are some wineries around Union Pier and New Buffalo, MI. I especially liked Taber Hill (very hard to find) and St. Julians. These are both resort area towns so they have a lot going on. Fun to just get a picnic and sit on the beach.

http://www.lakeeffectliving.com/Lake-Effect-Guide/Wineries.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good wishes and thoughts for all. Prayers for physical and emotional healing, if needed.
> 
> ...


What pretty yarn, I think I like the square one best


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Photos of 2 more quilts I made for babies in family.


They are so beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> And I'm craving a slice of ginger crunch, but couldn't buy any so settled for passionfruit cheesecake instead.


LOL! Any port in a storm. lol I've settled for dark chocolate with peanuts, no added sugar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending Sam healing energy. I think a group hug of love is needed for Sam and family.


Hi Caren, so good to see your lovely face.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been going through recipes and I've been now craving lemon meringue pie, cherry pie, and rhubarb and raspberry muffins.


LOL! We're a mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again. Thought I posted the tea cozy but guess I didn't. So here it is. Supposed to fit the pots that come with the tea cup underneath it. Hopefully it will. Fits my 32 oz cup nicely. Has anchor button on as they were the only ones I had three of in the pack of buttons.
> 
> Kathy


Both look great, I really like the flower


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have had people go through the wall at the nursery twice. The parking is right outside and the wall is half glass. The first one was an older person who hit the wrong pedal. The second one was a young woman. The shop is not large and it was so fortunate that no one was injured. Glad the counter and desk is all the way across the room!


It could be so tragic.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Want to thank everyone for the tips on what to use on hair , I've stopped the conditioner and hair is already looking a lot cleaner . Just wondering about the vinegar is there a certain kind I should use before I start smelling like fish and chips????


We always used regular white vinegar


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not good. I wonder if animal control could take the dog from her. At least hit her with a big fine and locate her for purposes of paying medical bills. Sounds like she is a known person. At the very least, she should not be "walking" dog off leash in such a public place, or any place, for that matter.


Yes, she certainly should not have that dog out where she has no control, it's obviously not well behaved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YES! When you are there, pick up a list for me if they have it available and ask if they ship. There were a couple we bought that I would love to have again.


Will do!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are some wineries around Union Pier and New Buffalo, MI. I especially liked Taber Hill (very hard to find) and St. Julians. These are both resort area towns so they have a lot going on. Fun to just get a picnic and sit on the beach.
> 
> http://www.lakeeffectliving.com/Lake-Effect-Guide/Wineries.html


That sounds great too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


Both quilts are beautiful. I certainly wouldn't work with tiny squares, I don't have the patience


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

WHOOHOO!!! Caught up at long last. I was beginning to think it wasn't going to happen this week. lol
Now off to knit, see you all tomorrow. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland 

Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.

We've had a long day, ended with some major panic. DS was to be home by early afternoon so when we left this morning we left Kimber outside & told her to Stay, as we've done other times. DS was delayed, plane broke down so didn't get home til 6, when he got home, she was gone. He called & called, drove all around to the neighbors & was very POed we'd left her outside with no collar. Anyway, I posted on FB about her missing. Then DH went to his shop, someone had locked her in there, it was closed up when we left so she didn't get in by herself but thank God she's been found, I don't think DS would ever forgive us. 

I'm very sore tonight, they did several mammogram films each a little more squished than the last. I was getting a little worried so when done the radiologist talked to me, apparently there was some sort of weird " spot" but under pressure it disappeared so all is OK, thank goodness.& bonus because the tech knew she had me really worried so they didn't make me wait until Thursday to go see my doctor. Talk about good service!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> How disappointing! He has so much talent. I hope that this doesn't deter him from continuing with his drawings. Matthew, you're still a winner in our eyes.


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a lovely area though.


I am hoping this beautiful cottage is still there, it is a little to the north of the photo I posted earlier, overlooking Loch Lomond.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this beautiful cottage is still there, it is a little to the north of the photo I posted earlier, overlooking Loch Lomond.


Oops had not expected a double post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie!
I am glad you have come home cleared for the mammogram. Boy can they ever hurt!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, nice cup cozy and I'll bet Sam will love gift.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The results are in for the art contest. Matthew did not win, but we are so thankful to everyone for taking the time to vote and more importantly encouraging him throughout the year with his art work. He has expanded his talents as a result of the positive attitudes and encouragement of our group. His talents with creating yarn bowls and other ceramic pieces have been inspired by this group. He looks forward to contributing to KAP and he will have some surprises again this year. He will have some humor as well to share with us. The popular votes went to the giraffe painting and to the watercolor of the child licking the spatula. Thanks once again for taking the time to vote and share your support with Matthew.


I think Mathew along with all the other artists are all winners , there was some beautiful artwork on display .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


They are beautiful Sorlenna .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, too, think it's lovely.


Thank you Jeanette and about the vinegar is will get some and try it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, beautiful quilts. Scrap quilts are my favorite.
Fan, lovely quilts, thank you for sharing.
I'm trying to do socks using round needles. Didn't say that right, but they are plastic cords with needles on each end. Mind is not coming up with word. Using three needles, stitches divided on two needles, knitting with third. It's working. I actually like dbl pointed needles, but as I will be traveling there will be less chance of losing stitches or needles.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I'm sorry Matthew didn't win but he's sure a great artist IMHO. I voted for his picture, the giraffes & the little boy licking the spoon, who knew I was an art connoisseur ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


They are all lovely Fan


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, glad you got colonoscopy scheduled.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, sweet baby quilts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, wonderful idea ((((())))).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sweet, sweet, sweet. I think the longer sleeves will help not to look bulky on such a wee one. The little Mary Janes are the perfect accessory. Great color too. I like to see some more vibrant items on the little ones.


Thank you Jynx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FROG EYE MAGNIFIER

This is the tool I was trying to describe as one of my favorites. It is also available at Herrschners but can't find on-line. Only in catalog.
It is item AM324950 Magnifying Magnetic Line Gauge Phone 1-800-441-0838

It is really a cross stitch tool and did find it on Ebay at following link so you can see what it looks like. Have on rare occasion seen at Joannes in stitching area. I like it for lace charts.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pako-Deluxe-Line-Counter-w-magnifier-/181091074252


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> There are many ways that people are released early. One of my major concerns with the legal system is that the jury is not really well informed about these possibilities. Often, the jury really means they want X no. of years. If they knew all the special circumstances, they would have given an even higher number.
> 
> You can be released early for good behavior, time served while awaiting trial is taken off sentence, some lower crimes are released because of crowded prisons, occasionally, there is compassionate release if a person is gravely ill and is allowed to go home to die. Some are released through the parole procedure. IMHO, there are too many prisoner rights. Prison is not supposed to be a vacation. It is punishment and should be hard. That doesn't mean that I'm not for some of the programs that do good things for the prisoners.... training dogs do vets, etc. but I don't believe it is a hardship to not have access to a TV!


I agree totally . It's exactly the same here . I get really made at all the rights the prisoners have , especially when they say it's to do with their faith , if they were so true to their faith they would not be in a prison to begin with


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending Sam healing energy. I think a group hug of love is needed for Sam and family.


Hello Caren lovely picture and I'm in on the group hug


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


They are all good but I especially like the one your Mum is holding


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It is absolutely brilliant , love the colours.


Thank you Caren


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is true, but somehow, for as angry as she was about it, it wouldn't surprise me if she drove anyway once she gets out. And, again, you are right about slight distraction causing someone's death, also. And, yes, it could happen to any of us.


While she could well drive she will never be able to drive for a job as she would need to show a license. And relying on not getting caught while driving frequently is risky. Occasionally you would almost certainly get away with it, but much less likely if drive often. Having said that 4 1/2 years for drug driving resulting in the death of someone and major injuries to another seems minimal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


That IS good news and nice that the radiologist talked to you.... not just the tech dong the films. (Funny, I guess the machine they use at my place now is the 3D.... sort of the same procedure but seldom feel really squished, just "placed". ) Well, you are good for another year and saved another trip..... Good news all around.

So glad Kimber was found. I can't imagine the wrath coming my way if I lost Maggie (the kid's dog) and that stinker loves to play Houdini and escape... though slowing down in her old age. She is never without collar though and, at her worst, it even had a tracker that sent immediate e-mail or text to DD so they would know she had gotten out of fence. Same goes for the other DD's cat. I've only been entrusted to sit one time with any of her cats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And from the sounds of it, from what Marla said today, this has happened before to at least one other person, so there is a history of this dog being out of control of owner.


Something needs doing if it is the second time. Once can be an accident, the best controlled dogs will do the unexpected.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful quilts. Scrap quilts are my favorite.
> Fan, lovely quilts, thank you for sharing.
> I'm trying to do socks using round needles. Didn't say that right, but they are plastic cords with needles on each end. Mind is not coming up with word. Using three needles, stitches divided on two needles, knitting with third. It's working. I actually like dbl pointed needles, but as I will be traveling there will be less chance of losing stitches or needles.


Is it the really short circulars with little tips for the socks? I tested a pair at a yarn shop but couldn't get comfortable with them. Maybe the cord was not the right length for my sample. Must try again, but pretty happy with DPN's. I have a tube with a slit in it for the sock to hang out. All the DPN's go inside tube (it has 2 halves). This is good for storing when traveling but I can see your point on dropping stitches while working in a moving vehicle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness you are OK and such a relief for you , 
Poor Kimber was she just sitting there waiting , that happened to us with our last dog , we searched and searched for her and couldn't figure out how she had got out , then we went to put everything away in the garage and there she was sitting so quietly and waiting to be let out , mishka would have scratched the door down. So glad she was found safe and well


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree totally . It's exactly the same here . I get really made at all the rights the prisoners have , especially when they say it's to do with their faith , if they were so true to their faith they would not be in a prison to begin with


Funny how so many find FAITH in prison and also how to work the legal system by becoming jail house lawyers!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sonja, sassafras, and Darowil.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not good. I wonder if animal control could take the dog from her. At least hit her with a big fine and locate her for purposes of paying medical bills. Sounds like she is a known person. At the very least, she should not be "walking" dog off leash in such a public place, or any place, for that matter.


Some of our beaches allow unleashed dogs. Some all the time and some at restricted times. Gives the dogs freedom to run and people know so they can keep off that beach if they don't want dogs round. However I'm sure they still need to be under control which this one doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Photos of 2 more quilts I made for babies in family.


Adorable!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you're all clear, Bonnie! I don't know when I'll get results from mine but not worried.

Stayed a bit late at pool, and I'm sleepy now!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness you are OK and such a relief for you ,
> Poor Kimber was she just sitting there waiting , that happened to us with our last dog , we searched and searched for her and couldn't figure out how she had got out , then we went to put everything away in the garage and there she was sitting so quietly and waiting to be let out , mishka would have scratched the door down. So glad she was found safe and well


We had a relative's dog visiting and we put him upstairs for a couple of hours while we were eating. The door to my studio is permanently marred. He almost clawed all the way through, not wanting to miss the party. He was a smallish dog at that. Where there is a will......


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are all good but I especially like the one your Mum is holding


That's my favourite too, I love doing appliqué work, I do it by hand using button hole stitch after fusing the shapes onto background. I have lots of embroidery floss, and it suits my style of patchwork over geometric designs. 
Hope things turn out well for your mum too. Mine passed 10 years ago. I miss her very much, but life goes on and we adjust to it over time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


What a relief that is for you. Not a comfortable experience that one. They are uncomfortable enough at the best of times.

Kimber going AWOL would have been a big concern. Kids would have been devastated


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Adorable!


Thank you, it's been fun to look at them again and share with you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of our beaches allow unleashed dogs. Some all the time and some at restricted times. Gives the dogs freedom to run and people know so they can keep off that beach if they don't want dogs round. However I'm sure they still need to be under control which this one doesn't seem to be.


I'm sure there are many on our beaches.... We aren't near one so we have dog parks where they can be off leash. They often have different areas for different size dogs and for elderly or injured/recovering ones. They are very attractive and I thought a great idea, but I have recently heard of some of the larger dogs attacking each other and also the spread of disease so don't think I will take Maggie. On or off leash, owners need to be paying attention to their animals and ready to intervene if there is any problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well had a couple of spare hours. One time to head out again. Hopefully not on till tomorrow as otherwise means not sleeping!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a relief that is for you. Not a comfortable experience that one. They are uncomfortable enough at the best of times.
> 
> Kimber going AWOL would have been a big concern. Kids would have been devastated


Not only GKs would have been devastated but Neil too
We were very worried because another lab has recently gone missing & assumed stolen so that's what we were thinking since no neighbors had seen her. The hired man of our renter was working here today & DH thinks maybe he put her in the shop after she followed him over there thinking it was DH.. our house phone isn't working & no cell service in our yard so DH didn't call him to ask.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you had a very sympatnetic tech and Dr. and that you got through this scary spell with good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful quilts. Scrap quilts are my favorite.
> Fan, lovely quilts, thank you for sharing.
> I'm trying to do socks using round needles. Didn't say that right, but they are plastic cords with needles on each end. Mind is not coming up with word. Using three needles, stitches divided on two needles, knitting with third. It's working. I actually like dbl pointed needles, but as I will be traveling there will be less chance of losing stitches or needles.


I like this method too. If the cables are long enough, you don't need the third needle. Socks are addictive because there are infinite number of variables.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad Kimber was found.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> The results are in for the art contest. Matthew did not win, but we are so thankful to everyone for taking the time to vote and more importantly encouraging him throughout the year with his art work. He has expanded his talents as a result of the positive attitudes and encouragement of our group. His talents with creating yarn bowls and other ceramic pieces have been inspired by this group. He looks forward to contributing to KAP and he will have some surprises again this year. He will have some humor as well to share with us. The popular votes went to the giraffe painting and to the watercolor of the child licking the spatula. Thanks once again for taking the time to vote and share your support with Matthew.


Bad luck Matthew, but you know you're a winner in all our eyes. You were up against some pretty stiff opposition and all the paintings were excellent. I hope you will enter again next year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


Both quilts are beautiful. I can't see me ever having the patience to do something like that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


More beautiful quilts. What talent we have here on KTP


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I want a piece of either coconut cream pie coconut cake sooo badly. lol One of the few things I'm craving.


Coconut is one of the few things in this world that I don't like. No interest in coconut cake at all. I even tried a (very) fresh coconut in Trinidad and still didn't like it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And from the sounds of it, from what Marla said today, this has happened before to at least one other person, so there is a history of this dog being out of control of owner.


Sounds like she is well known in the area then. How can people keep on doing this? She should at the very least keep the dog on a lead.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


So glad that your mammogram is clear and that you found Kimber safe and well. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, yes, circulars are what I meant. I found you have to pay attention to size of needles at end. Some of them are so short they are hard to work with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful quilts. Scrap quilts are my favorite.
> Fan, lovely quilts, thank you for sharing.
> I'm trying to do socks using round needles. Didn't say that right, but they are plastic cords with needles on each end. Mind is not coming up with word. Using three needles, stitches divided on two needles, knitting with third. It's working. I actually like dbl pointed needles, but as I will be traveling there will be less chance of losing stitches or needles.


Was the word escaping you, circular, by any chance?! LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, yes, circulars are what I meant. I found you have to pay attention to size of needles at end. Some of them are so short they are hard to work with.


I broke a bamboo tip, the other day, because it was too long for what I was attempting to knit with it. I have some new ones with very short tips, haven't worked out yet if I will find a use for them!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All finished, I was going to do short sleeves like the dress but went for 3/4 length


Gorgeous! I like the longer sleeves and it is a beautiful colour. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful quilts.


Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


Fan said:


> Some of my quilts. They have all been gifted except for the blue and pink one.
> The lady holding the little quilt is my mother. The quilt was donated to her church for a fund raiser.
> The pink and green one with our cat snuggling it, was for my friends 40th birthday.
> The Celtic knot one for a friend with the red Lancaster rose, for her surname.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So do you plan to be in Defiance Thurs. the 8th or Friday the 9th? We will be there probably early evening on the 9th.


Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: A knitting friend said today that we should stop there, so with your advice and hers, I think that we will definitely be stopping, there. It sounded really interesting. Yay! One stop decided on.
> Thanks!
> We want to go to the winery in Ohio too, Marla is still thinking about that wonderful wine we had. lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree!


Poledra65 said:


> So sorry you didn't win Matthew, but you're always #1 with us. Can't wait to see what you enter next year, your year for winning will come when God sees fit, I'm sure. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YES! When you are there, pick up a list for me if they have it available and ask if they ship. There were a couple we bought that I would love to have again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you found Kimber. I bet that did cause some panic. Also very good news from the Mammogram. I know that is a big relief for you.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely cottage. I hope it also is still there for your family to see.


Lurker 2 said:


> Oops had not expected a double post!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bad luck Matthew, but you know you're a winner in all our eyes. You were up against some pretty stiff opposition and all the paintings were excellent. I hope you will enter again next year.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> They were lucky. My cousin wasn't. She died and infant son was trapped under the car, and badly burned. The 24 year old had marijuana in her system at the time. She just had her court date. She only got 4 1/2 years and no license for the rest of her life.


Horrible thing to happen. And so senseless. And 4 years jail just isnt enough. It's about the same over here.

:sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up extra early this morning. Had awful stomach cramps yesterday and went to be at 5 pm. Didn't even get up to take evening meds I felt so bad but woke up at 4 a.m. this morning and feel fine now. Do see it being a long day. LOL. Need to go fix myself some breakfast (4 a.m. was way too early for me to eat anything). TTYL going to check the digest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Alastair and Jeanette are now in Scotland- actually at our old house which the current owner runs as a B&B.


 :sm24: Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work. 

:sm24: 


And also lovely work Kehinkle..... :sm11: 

Sam, I hope you are starting to feel better and stronger. 

I have had 2 lots of sad news so far this week already.... There was a nasty car accident here on Sunday..... a stupid 42 year old male driver charged with driving recklessly, dangerous driving causing death, driving on wrong side of road and driving unlicensed. He has driven head on into another car and killed the driver. The man killed worked in the office where I volunteer. So sad.

And then just tonight my DS has called me very upset....his GF's dad has had a massive heart attack and died. Terrible. He was 67. :sm13:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So do you plan to be in Defiance Thurs. the 8th or Friday the 9th? We will be there probably early evening on the 9th.


We're thrilled that you and Marianne will be there. We'll have food from the luncheon ready for you when you get there. Drive safely and take a lot of breaks-it's a long drive for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending Sam healing energy. I think a group hug of love is needed for Sam and family.


 :sm24: Perfect idea. Count me in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


Those are both very sad news - prayers and hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been going through recipes and I've been now craving lemon meringue pie, cherry pie, and rhubarb and raspberry muffins.


Are you sure you're not pregnant?? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a relief that is for you. Not a comfortable experience that one. They are uncomfortable enough at the best of times.
> 
> Kimber going AWOL would have been a big concern. Kids would have been devastated


Ditto to both the above.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> So glad that your mammogram is clear and that you found Kimber safe and well. :sm24: :sm24:


Me too, Bonnie. Good news all around!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are both very sad news - prayers and hugs.


Thanks. And now I am off to bed. Night all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


Glad you found Kimber. I can imagine DS was miffed to find her gone but should be grateful that he has you to look after his dog whilst he's away working.
Pleased the mammogram results were all good and you got the results quickly. Worth a bit of squishing to get such good service.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Are you sure you're not pregnant?? :sm06: :sm06:


Quite sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.

DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?

Hope Sam is continuing to heal so he can enjoy KAP and be inspired by all the ladies who care about him, including all those who can't be there in person.

Stay well and Big Hugs to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks to all for your kind comments on my work. As for having patience, well, knitting requires that, too! I seem to have just been in the groove, so to speak, to sew lately. But yes, it's different in many ways (it is great to finish the knitting and not have more steps to complete a project after that). I wish I had more photos of the quilts I've made in the past, but before digital cameras, I found that often the gifting date came and I had no film! What remarkable changes our lifetime has seen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Condolences, Cathy. 

Daralene, hope your brother will be OK and glad you got a new computer and pictures aren't lost.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending Sam healing energy. I think a group hug of love is needed for Sam and family.


Good morning Caren! I'm in On those hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You can only win if you enter and that is a win in itself. Matthew's work is constantly growing and improving and refining. Well done to be considered with all the other talented artists.


Well said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been going through recipes and I've been now craving lemon meringue pie, cherry pie, and rhubarb and raspberry muffins.


I'm bringing that flourless chocolate truffle cake from Facebook that I shared and was suggested that I bring. You all will be my guinne pigs! To expensive to make one to try first, and I sure don't need to eat that much!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember you telling us that, that is definitely not enough time for taking a life. How is the child doing now? I know he'll always miss his mom but I hope he's able to do well in life despite the tragedy.


He still has more surgeries to go through but otherwise seems to be doing fine. His dad and big brother (who pulled him out from under the car while a neighbor lifted the car) are having a much harder time of it , especially dad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending Sam healing energy. I think a group hug of love is needed for Sam and family.


I'm in. (Hugs)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that Kimber was found safe, and even more glad you got results right away. Great news on both counts!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oops had not expected a double post!


Pretty view of it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> But cat hair is an extra embellishment! I do struggle to find something with absolutely NO metal when I go for CT's so I don't have to change. (The mammogram people never see my top so no worries.


I wore a camisole and a pair of pants with elasticized waist - so no metal. Didn't have to change.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> While she could well drive she will never be able to drive for a job as she would need to show a license. And relying on not getting caught while driving frequently is risky. Occasionally you would almost certainly get away with it, but much less likely if drive often. Having said that 4 1/2 years for drug driving resulting in the death of someone and major injuries to another seems minimal.


Once she is out she can get a state identification card for job information but she will need to live and work where there is really good public transportation, which we don't have in our area. Cleveland is about 30 miles away which has good bus service, but our county bus system is not very wide spread and the county is to spread out, so we don't get the tax funding to run it for wider usage. Even where it does run it has such restrictive hours that you can depend on it for the jobs available in our area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, I had two lobes removed 9 years ago. There was chemo but no radiation. First it was MRI or scan every 3 months, then scans ever 6 and then once a year. After 5 years, it was suggested I have a wedge surgery because 3 biopsies of lungs showed a mass but it is a fungal infection so released from oncologist to GP with a scan yearly. (Pretty sure he just didn't want to keep seeing mass so wanted it gone, but surgeon was going to take whole lobe and I said no. New surgeon says no surgery needed if I have infection monitored by Infectious Disease Dr. who says one scan a year is adequate.)
> 
> You sure are getting more thorough and cautious treatment that they would continue radiation every 6 months with no actual diagnosis of recurrence. 7 years clear is a really good number. I am wishing you many, many more years. It is nice to not have scans so frequently, as it is always a little nerve wracking and nice not to have to think about it so often. Sorry you have to wait so long for results.
> 
> I always pick up disc and report the next day. Dr. didn't like that but I wanted to be sure I understood it all in case I had questions when I did meet with him since they seem to allot so little time to each patient. I didn't want to get home with report after meeting with him and have to go back again to ask question since he would not talk to anyone on phone.


I'm sorry; I wasn't very clear. I didn't get radiation every 6 months- just CT scans. I had mega dose radiation over a week and only show scarring now. Hopefully there will be nothing new this time. You certainly went through more than I did and now going through more with this wound. I'm surprised you're not going bonkers. Just goes to show what kind of stamina you have :sm24:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Miss all of you. 

Been busy looking for a new home. I do not like anything I see. Too much white.

We almost didn't buy this home 37 years ago because of the avocado green siding and the white woodwork. 

Have light beige siding and warm oak cabinets and woodwork/doors. Also all hardwood floors, NO CARPETING.

Love it. Don't wish to settle for less.

Looking to build. Husband finding fault after fault. Lot too small (.4/acre), house size - in Michigan they count the daylight basements as part of the square footage - this house has around 4200 sq. ft.

Thinking of telling husband to buy his place in Florida and I'll build in Michigan. 

Never fought in our marriage, won't start now


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Is it the really short circulars with little tips for the socks? I tested a pair at a yarn shop but couldn't get comfortable with them. Maybe the cord was not the right length for my sample. Must try again, but pretty happy with DPN's. I have a tube with a slit in it for the sock to hang out. All the DPN's go inside tube (it has 2 halves). This is good for storing when traveling but I can see your point on dropping stitches while working in a moving vehicle.


That's why I love magic loop! I learned on dpns, then 2 circulars, then magic loop. The 9" circulars are just too short for me to work with. My hands cramp terribly with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


That was really great that the tech gave you good news. I can understand how you must have been worried. Also, good news that Kimber is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oops had not expected a double post!


If it was posted twice, I missed it. A lovely cottage it is too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


Terrible! Sending prayers for you DS's gf's family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Funny how so many find FAITH in prison and also how to work the legal system by becoming jail house lawyers!


You're right about that. I know of one man who murdered his wife and found God in jail while he was waiting to be tried. I wonder how that came about.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm sure there are many on our beaches.... We aren't near one so we have dog parks where they can be off leash. They often have different areas for different size dogs and for elderly or injured/recovering ones. They are very attractive and I thought a great idea, but I have recently heard of some of the larger dogs attacking each other and also the spread of disease so don't think I will take Maggie. On or off leash, owners need to be paying attention to their animals and ready to intervene if there is any problem.


We have dog parks here too. There are separate ones for small and large dogs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.
> 
> DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?
> 
> ...


For your new laptop, charge the battery, unplug while using it, and plug back in to charge when needed. Leaving it plugged in all the time will literally kill the life of the battery. I realize you said remove the battery for home use while plugged in, but still not good for the battery as you will get dust, ect, in it, which won't be good for it either.

Forgot to say sending healing thoughts for the onjered one. Good news on your DB doing better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 73. Am going to see an afternoon's performance called "Canada Eh!". The waiters and waitresses are part of the performance. I believe lunch will be served family style. Should be fun. Back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm bringing that flourless chocolate truffle cake from Facebook that I shared and was suggested that I bring. You all will be my guinne pigs! To expensive to make one to try first, and I sure don't need to eat that much!


Looking forward to it..maybe you'll need to hide it so it's kept for Saturday's cookout.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He still has more surgeries to go through but otherwise seems to be doing fine. His dad and big brother (who pulled him out from under the car while a neighbor lifted the car) are having a much harder time of it , especially dad.


Very traumatic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm up to page 73. Am going to see an afternoon's performance called "Canada Eh!". The waiters and waitresses are part of the performance. I believe lunch will be served family style. Should be fun. Back later.


Enjoy! Sounds like fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry; I wasn't very clear. I didn't get radiation every 6 months- just CT scans. I had mega dose radiation over a week and only show scarring now. Hopefully there will be nothing new this time. You certainly went through more than I did and now going through more with this wound. I'm surprised you're not going bonkers. Just goes to show what kind of stamina you have :sm24:


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looking forward to it..maybe you'll need to hide it so it's kept for Saturday's cookout.


That's the good thing with taking my house with me! I will put it in the fridge so it doesn't melt all over and dry out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Miss all of you.
> 
> Been busy looking for a new home. I do not like anything I see. Too much white.
> 
> ...


It's very tough to find anything that isn't made with white woodwork and cabinets which is all the rage now. I'll be headed to TN to see what there is for us there in retirement. I would like the experience of designing and managing the build of our final house. DH does not want to fo that so I'll be looking at what already exists.

Wishing you good luck. Where in Michigan? I'm not a fan of much of FL, but do like some of the beach towns near Pensacola.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's the good thing with taking my house with me! I will put it in the fridge so it doesn't melt all over and dry out.


Brock has given us access to the hotel refrigerators also so let me know if you want to put it in there.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's very tough to find anything that isn't made with white woodwork and cabinets which is all the rage now. I'll be headed to TN to see what there is for us there in retirement. I would like the experience of designing and managing the build of our final house. DH does not want to fo that so I'll be looking at what already exists.
> 
> Wishing you good luck. Where in Michigan? I'm not a fan of much of FL, but do like some of the beach towns near Pensacola.


Maybe Walker, Michigan.

Husband found a home in St. Augustine. Do not know anything about Florida.

I too like the idea of building and designing of our final home. Maybe that is the aspect I shall approach my husband from.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's very tough to find anything that isn't made with white woodwork and cabinets which is all the rage now. I'll be headed to TN to see what there is for us there in retirement. I would like the experience of designing and managing the build of our final house. DH does not want to fo that so I'll be looking at what already exists.
> 
> Wishing you good luck. Where in Michigan? I'm not a fan of much of FL, but do like some of the beach towns near Pensacola.


Good luck to you also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous! I like the longer sleeves and it is a beautiful colour. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up extra early this morning. Had awful stomach cramps yesterday and went to be at 5 pm. Didn't even get up to take evening meds I felt so bad but woke up at 4 a.m. this morning and feel fine now. Do see it being a long day. LOL. Need to go fix myself some breakfast (4 a.m. was way too early for me to eat anything). TTYL going to check the digest.


I'm glad you're feeling better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


That is very sad news Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Are you sure you're not pregnant?? :sm06: :sm06:


I was thinking that then thought it was catching when others were saying they were craving too :sm23: .I'm definitely not craving anything ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


My condolences to your son & his GF, such a shock & he was too young.
So awful about your friend, idiots who take lives from behind the wheel!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.
> 
> DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?
> 
> ...


I hope your brothers arm heals well & the surgery isn't too complicated.
Enjoy the visit from your sister.
I'm glad you managed to save most of your photos, that always worries me so any I take with my camera, I save on the SD cards, don't take up much space & no longer expensive to buy, thank goodness.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you got Kimber back and good results on mammo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm up to page 73. Am going to see an afternoon's performance called "Canada Eh!". The waiters and waitresses are part of the performance. I believe lunch will be served family style. Should be fun. Back later.


Have fun, that sounds great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's very tough to find anything that isn't made with white woodwork and cabinets which is all the rage now. I'll be headed to TN to see what there is for us there in retirement. I would like the experience of designing and managing the build of our final house. DH does not want to fo that so I'll be looking at what already exists.
> 
> Wishing you good luck. Where in Michigan? I'm not a fan of much of FL, but do like some of the beach towns near Pensacola.


When are you thinking of moving? Your DD & GS will really miss having you handy.

I don't like the white cupboards & woodwork that's the fad now. I like real wood& try to keep my oak cupboards looking good. It pains me when I hear people are painting over hardwood.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Maybe Walker, Michigan.
> 
> Husband found a home in St. Augustine. Do not know anything about Florida.
> 
> I too like the idea of building and designing of our final home. Maybe that is the aspect I shall approach my husband from.


God luck finding something you like.
Are you retiring?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Maybe Walker, Michigan.
> 
> Husband found a home in St. Augustine. Do not know anything about Florida.
> 
> I too like the idea of building and designing of our final home. Maybe that is the aspect I shall approach my husband from.


Actually, St. Augustine/Jacksonville does have it's attractions. My former sister-in-law is a real estate agent there if you need to hook up with someone. I have a brother living in the Villages and a sister living in Sun City Center, south of Tampa. They like it, but are usually traveling to their children's homes during the summer - the brother goes to Montana & Massachusetts and my sister goes to Iowa, Minnesota and South Dakota. It works for them, but I'd rather move to a year around place (TN) which has the change of the seasons, but nothing too drastic like it can be here -- but knock on wood, it hasn't been too bad the past few winters.

I don't know anything about Walker - but I've heard good things about Grand Rapids.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When are you thinking of moving? Your DD & GS will really miss having you handy.
> 
> I don't like the white cupboards & woodwork that's the fad now. I like real wood& try to keep my oak cupboards looking good. It pains me when I hear people are painting over hardwood.????


That's my dilemma with the current house - beautiful handmade cabinets but are dated and scruffy after nearly 40 years. I'd like to have them resurfaced, but not sure I want the disruption right now. I just need to sit down and figure it all out. If we're staying here, I don't mind investing the money, but if leaving, then would just let the new owner put in what they want.

We purchased property outside of Knoxville many years ago and life events intervened to keep us here. DH is beginning to get the bug now so we'll be going sometime in July to start the search. DH will work another school year through May of next year, so maybe around then.

DD has been talking about moving to CO so who knows what things will be like in the short term. DGS is getting old enough where he has many school friends in the neighborhood and the families all help out each other. What will be tough is like this week when she headed off to Munich and then Madrid for a 10 day business trip. She'll be back the Thursday that I leave for the KAP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brock has given us access to the hotel refrigerators also so let me know if you want to put it in there.


Will do.and before I forget, DH may be with me for part of the weekend depending on work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of Scotland
> 
> Fan, lovely quilts, I'm sure they are cherished by the recipients.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, Kimber, I'm sure he'll forgive, after all it's a practice that you've all done plenty times before and he was fine with it, but I'm so glad that she was in the shop and fine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking that then thought it was catching when others were saying they were craving too :sm23: .I'm definitely not craving anything ????


Nor me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oops had not expected a double post!


Ooh what a pretty little cottage!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Bonnie, got sidetracked letting dogs out and didn't post that I'm so glad that they read the scan for you and all is well! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a lovely cottage. I hope it also is still there for your family to see.


It looked so lovely with it's wild garden when I was there in August. Bessie had been the Village Postmistress, and liked to keep tabs on people. She was rather special to me, because she went out of her way when I was 7 and sugar rationing was lifted, to teach me how to make Lemon Curd.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Lovely, thanks for sharing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of the deaths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.
> 
> DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?
> 
> ...


Hi to you, Daralene, and hugs for you. Hope your brothers are better soon, that tendon wound does not sound good.
Good luck with the new Laptop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty view of it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> If it was posted twice, I missed it. A lovely cottage it is too.


I must have hit Quote Reply instead of Edit! It does look lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh what a pretty little cottage!


It is, isn't it!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When are you thinking of moving? Your DD & GS will really miss having you handy.
> 
> I don't like the white cupboards & woodwork that's the fad now. I like real wood& try to keep my oak cupboards looking good. It pains me when I hear people are painting over hardwood.????


The trend will change, yet again. Real wood is comforting, inviting , warm.

White is cold. Period.

I think it is the designers doing this, create more money for themselves.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> God luck finding something you like.
> Are you retiring?


He's already retired. He's had health issues, i am overweight - want to establish some place close to a daughter "just in case".

Rather than 200 miles away. Chance to clean out, pitch, organize.

Want to enjoy Grandchildren while still young and cute. Maybe as they grow older we shall still have an influence on them - maybe they won't wish to disappoint us.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Actually, St. Augustine/Jacksonville does have it's attractions. My former sister-in-law is a real estate agent there if you need to hook up with someone. I have a brother living in the Villages and a sister living in Sun City Center, south of Tampa. They like it, but are usually traveling to their children's homes during the summer - the brother goes to Montana & Massachusetts and my sister goes to Iowa, Minnesota and South Dakota. It works for them, but I'd rather move to a year around place (TN) which has the change of the seasons, but nothing too drastic like it can be here -- but knock on wood, it hasn't been too bad the past few winters.
> 
> I don't know anything about Walker - but I've heard good things about Grand Rapids.


If you wish, send me her name and contact information. Can't promise anything. I am a Realtor here in Illinois.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looked so lovely with it's wild garden when I was there in August. Bessie had been the Village Postmistress, and liked to keep tabs on people. She was rather special to me, because she went out of her way when I was 7 and sugar rationing was lifted, to teach me how to make Lemon Curd.


That was so nice of her! I think she would be pleased to know that you still make it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was so nice of her! I think she would be pleased to know that you still make it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not only GKs would have been devastated but Neil too
> We were very worried because another lab has recently gone missing & assumed stolen so that's what we were thinking since no neighbors had seen her. The hired man of our renter was working here today & DH thinks maybe he put her in the shop after she followed him over there thinking it was DH.. our house phone isn't working & no cell service in our yard so DH didn't call him to ask.


And I know that you would miss her tremendously also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Coconut is one of the few things in this world that I don't like. No interest in coconut cake at all. I even tried a (very) fresh coconut in Trinidad and still didn't like it!


lol, I don't much prefer fresh coconut but I love it in baked items.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So do you plan to be in Defiance Thurs. the 8th or Friday the 9th? We will be there probably early evening on the 9th.


Hoping for sometime early Thursday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like this method too. If the cables are long enough, you don't need the third needle. Socks are addictive because there are infinite number of variables.


I think that would be good, just don't want to buy two needles of each size. Then again, most of my socks are on the same size needle so may give it a try on the next pair. I like to have a pair going all the time since it is such a nice small take along project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, yes, circulars are what I meant. I found you have to pay attention to size of needles at end. Some of them are so short they are hard to work with.


Maybe put a protector on the end until you get to it so they don't slide off the back?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up extra early this morning. Had awful stomach cramps yesterday and went to be at 5 pm. Didn't even get up to take evening meds I felt so bad but woke up at 4 a.m. this morning and feel fine now. Do see it being a long day. LOL. Need to go fix myself some breakfast (4 a.m. was way too early for me to eat anything). TTYL going to check the digest.


Glad you are better this AM. Rarely, but I do get cramps that make it impossible to stand and going to bed is the only solution.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up extra early this morning. Had awful stomach cramps yesterday and went to be at 5 pm. Didn't even get up to take evening meds I felt so bad but woke up at 4 a.m. this morning and feel fine now. Do see it being a long day. LOL. Need to go fix myself some breakfast (4 a.m. was way too early for me to eat anything). TTYL going to check the digest.


Sorry to hear about the awful stomach cramps Gwen. Glad you managed to sleep and woke up better


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


Oh my..... that is a real double whammie. I am so sorry for the losses and will say a little prayer for all involved. The driver, if he survived, should go to jail for a long time.

Heart attacks can come out of nowhere at any age. My BIL had one on a business trip, in bed, in his early 50's. No history. It can be so unexpected and devastating.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.
> 
> DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


Sorry you've had a sad week so far.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.
> 
> DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?
> 
> ...


Your poor brother, I hope his surgery goes well, and good to hear that your other brother is out of hospital.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wore a camisole and a pair of pants with elasticized waist - so no metal. Didn't have to change.


I do the same, but have to check cami to make sure it doesn't have metal on straps and I need to leave all my jewelry at home for fear of losing it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry; I wasn't very clear. I didn't get radiation every 6 months- just CT scans. I had mega dose radiation over a week and only show scarring now. Hopefully there will be nothing new this time. You certainly went through more than I did and now going through more with this wound. I'm surprised you're not going bonkers. Just goes to show what kind of stamina you have :sm24:


Ahah.... I was a little concerned about that much radiation. You just had the CT cans at closer intervals for a longer period to make sure there was no problem and that is a good thing.

If the truth be known, all this abdominal stuff has probably been harder on me than the cancer.... or maybe I just feel that way because it is now and I feel so much of it could have been avoided. It should all be fine very soon though. I just know I will have 6-8 months when I feel fine but will still have to be careful to let muscles fully heal. The big deal will be getting to have BATH!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Will do.and before I forget, DH may be with me for part of the weekend depending on work.


Would love to see him again - he's covered in meal counts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think that would be good, just don't want to buy two needles of each size. Then again, most of my socks are on the same size needle so may give it a try on the next pair. I like to have a pair going all the time since it is such a nice small take along project.


I like having the two needles being from different brands so I have needles or cable colors as my cue in which needle to use next.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cathy, Sugar sugar, so sorry to hear of 2 deaths close to you this week. We have had a good friend of Stus pass on Monday too, he had visited Stu on Friday so it was quite a shock, although he was unwell and in late 80s in age, we didn't expect it would happen like that. (((((Hugs))))) from over the ditch.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Miss all of you.
> 
> Been busy looking for a new home. I do not like anything I see. Too much white.
> 
> ...


We don't fight either, but that doesn't mean we always agree. Buying a house is never easy, especially as our lifestyles are bound to change a bit as we age. Breathe deep. Good Luck. (I would be available as a roommate if you decide to just go it alone in MI.... Stae of my birth and miss the midwest!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's why I love magic loop! I learned on dpns, then 2 circulars, then magic loop. The 9" circulars are just too short for me to work with. My hands cramp terribly with them.


My hands felt cramped on the short circular as well, but I hate Magic Loop! I know so many love it but, to me, it is just too much fiddling. Guess I'm too old to learn new tricks and will just stick with my DPN's but would like to try the 2 short needles for ease of toting and hauling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For your new laptop, charge the battery, unplug while using it, and plug back in to charge when needed. Leaving it plugged in all the time will literally kill the life of the battery. I realize you said remove the battery for home use while plugged in, but still not good for the battery as you will get dust, ect, in it, which won't be good for it either.
> 
> Forgot to say sending healing thoughts for the onjered one. Good news on your DB doing better.


Thanks for that.... I can just as easily sit with it unplugged until warning comes for low battery. We were taught at work to never turn computers off but they weren't laptops.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm up to page 73. Am going to see an afternoon's performance called "Canada Eh!". The waiters and waitresses are part of the performance. I believe lunch will be served family style. Should be fun. Back later.


Fun. Kid's used to act in Murder Mysteries at a restaurant, especially New Year's Eve. Enjoy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Would love to see him again - he's covered in meal counts.


Thank you. He thinks rotation will be right so he will be off. I will still be coming by myself on Thursday though. He won't get there until Friday late, or sometime Saturday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Cathy, Sugar sugar, so sorry to hear of 2 deaths close to you this week. We have had a good friend of Stus pass on Monday too, he had visited Stu on Friday so it was quite a shock, although he was unwell and in late 80s in age, we didn't expect it would happen like that. (((((Hugs))))) from over the ditch.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My hands felt cramped on the short circular as well, but I hate Magic Loop! I know so many love it but, to me, it is just too much fiddling. Guess I'm too old to learn new tricks and will just stick with my DPN's but would like to try the 2 short needles for ease of toting and hauling.


Seems like I used either16" or 24" circulars when I did 2 circulars for socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for that.... I can just as easily sit with it unplugged until warning comes for low battery. We were taught at work to never turn computers off but they weren't laptops.


I always turn mine off. I learned the hard way about leaving the laptop plugged in all the time! There might have been updates or something that was done after hours for your work computers that they wanted them left on for.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh my..... that is a real double whammie. I am so sorry for the losses and will say a little prayer for all involved. The driver, if he survived, should go to jail for a long time.
> 
> Heart attacks can come out of nowhere at any age. My BIL had one on a business trip, in bed, in his early 50's. No history. It can be so unexpected and devastating.


My brother died of a heart attack 2 years ago today he was 59 , no history of heart problems , was celebrating his wedding anniversary and when we all went home he collapsed and died


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How sad for both families. Did you know the man from the office where you volunteered very well? How tragic.
Also so sorry that DS's girlfriend lost her father so suddenly. Prayers for both.


sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rookie* I don't know why I said we would get there the 9th! *We will be there the 8th!!!*


RookieRetiree said:


> We're thrilled that you and Marianne will be there. We'll have food from the luncheon ready for you when you get there. Drive safely and take a lot of breaks-it's a long drive for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh my..... that is a real double whammie. I am so sorry for the losses and will say a little prayer for all involved. The driver, if he survived, should go to jail for a long time.
> 
> Heart attacks can come out of nowhere at any age. My BIL had one on a business trip, in bed, in his early 50's. No history. It can be so unexpected and devastating.


My Dads sister went to bed one night, in the morning she was cold beside her husband, she was only 50????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry to hear this.


Thank you Tami, we sure have had quite a run of 6 bereavements in recent months, hopefully no more for quite awhile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Daralene* will be praying that your brother's surgery on his arm is successful and healing is quick. It sounds awful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Rookie* I don't know why I said we would get there the 9th! *We will be there the 8th!!!*


Jamie and I are arriving on the 8th at some point.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My brother died of a heart attack 2 years ago today he was 59 , no history of heart problems , was celebrating his wedding anniversary and when we all went home he collapsed and died


That kind of sudden death is so hard on those left behind


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are arriving on the 8th at some point.


Hope you all have a great visit, wish I could be there


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Rookie* I don't know why I said we would get there the 9th! *We will be there the 8th!!!*


That's what I had, but I know that things can change.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are arriving on the 8th at some point.


WooHoo!!! Made my day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GKs are here again today, GS had school but GD has been "helping" me all day. We planted a few more hills of potatoes & some late peas, beans & corn.
We ran over to the greenhouse this afternoon, I wanted a Sweet 100 tomato, I know I planted some but have nothing that looks like them, they had none left so I came home with one Tumbler, I haven't grown them before so will see how that works.
I did find Honey Rock melon plants so bought. 2 of those to try. GD NEEDED a watermelon plant so we got one, I wanted to plant it here but she insists on taking it home, I'm not sure they have room.
DH just took the 2 kids with him to pick some rocks.
I've got roast chicken in the oven for supper


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked, waterjogged 30 minutes, then did weights. Knitted awhile.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My brother died of a heart attack 2 years ago today he was 59 , no history of heart problems , was celebrating his wedding anniversary and when we all went home he collapsed and died


So sorry to hear this


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Rookie* I don't know why I said we would get there the 9th! *We will be there the 8th!!!*


Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Tami, we sure have had quite a run of 6 bereavements in recent months, hopefully no more for quite awhile.


Hope there are no more


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are arriving on the 8th at some point.


I am so looking forward to seeing the 2 of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you all have a great visit, wish I could be there


We wish you could too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We wish you could too!


We sure do.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't that the truth!


 :sm16: :sm16: Pretty sure bonkers would be the way some see me right now!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's very tough to find anything that isn't made with white woodwork and cabinets which is all the rage now. I'll be headed to TN to see what there is for us there in retirement. I would like the experience of designing and managing the build of our final house. DH does not want to fo that so I'll be looking at what already exists.
> 
> Wishing you good luck. Where in Michigan? I'm not a fan of much of FL, but do like some of the beach towns near Pensacola.


I've forgotten where in TN. There are parts that are so pretty. SIL is from Knoxville and still has lots of kin there. I had designed the house of my dreams for CO and even had the builder picked out because his work was so meticulous. No longer have the land to build it on and probably can't afford it now anyhow, but sure did love Pagosa Springs.

I'm also not fond of much in FL but I've not seen all of it so that isn't really a fair statement. Last time we were in Miami area, we could hardly communicate. There was very little English in the local stores and gas stations. Of course, the tourist places were fine, but I've no desire to go back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've forgotten where in TN. There are parts that are so pretty. SIL is from Knoxville and still has lots of kin there. I had designed the house of my dreams for CO and even had the builder picked out because his work was so meticulous. No longer have the land to build it on and probably can't afford it now anyhow, but sure did love Pagosa Springs.
> 
> I'm also not fond of much in FL but I've not seen all of it so that isn't really a fair statement. Last time we were in Miami area, we could hardly communicate. There was very little English in the local stores and gas stations. Of course, the tourist places were fine, but I've no desire to go back.


I agree; but have to say experiencing South Beach to see how the 1% live and play was quite amazing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When are you thinking of moving? Your DD & GS will really miss having you handy.
> 
> I don't like the white cupboards & woodwork that's the fad now. I like real wood& try to keep my oak cupboards looking good. It pains me when I hear people are painting over hardwood.????


I can't bring myself to do that either, but sure do need to do some deep cleaning on my cabinets. If cabinets came painted in a color, I would be OK (not white though) but a home job just doesn't have the staying power for daily living and wiping down unless there is a good poly coat on top.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Actually, St. Augustine/Jacksonville does have it's attractions. My former sister-in-law is a real estate agent there if you need to hook up with someone. I have a brother living in the Villages and a sister living in Sun City Center, south of Tampa. They like it, but are usually traveling to their children's homes during the summer - the brother goes to Montana & Massachusetts and my sister goes to Iowa, Minnesota and South Dakota. It works for them, but I'd rather move to a year around place (TN) which has the change of the seasons, but nothing too drastic like it can be here -- but knock on wood, it hasn't been too bad the past few winters.
> 
> I don't know anything about Walker - but I've heard good things about Grand Rapids.


I was born in Grand Rapids so we made a point of driving through after the last KAP I attended. The downtown area was a very pleasant surprise. (Ilked CO for the same reasons you gave... not too extreme, but still four seasons. I even want a little winter as long as I don't have to deal with it. Everyone dressed in layers in CO and were down to their flannel shirts by mid afternoon. Definitely my style.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's my dilemma with the current house - beautiful handmade cabinets but are dated and scruffy after nearly 40 years. I'd like to have them resurfaced, but not sure I want the disruption right now. I just need to sit down and figure it all out. If we're staying here, I don't mind investing the money, but if leaving, then would just let the new owner put in what they want.
> 
> We purchased property outside of Knoxville many years ago and life events intervened to keep us here. DH is beginning to get the bug now so we'll be going sometime in July to start the search. DH will work another school year through May of next year, so maybe around then.
> 
> DD has been talking about moving to CO so who knows what things will be like in the short term. DGS is getting old enough where he has many school friends in the neighborhood and the families all help out each other. What will be tough is like this week when she headed off to Munich and then Madrid for a 10 day business trip. She'll be back the Thursday that I leave for the KAP.


It has worked out that both the girls are here right now.... but I never counted on my kids being close when we were looking for the perfect place to retire. As you say though, life happened and we are all in the same place. That doesn't keep me here in and of itself because it can change any time. Youngest has alays talked about going toward Oregon or Seattle area. Who knows where oldest may decide to live once the last grand is out of college, or even before, depending on where she goes. We put off relocating when kids came back from CA and wepromised them until Livey was in school and here she is about to start her Sr. year!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like having the two needles being from different brands so I have needles or cable colors as my cue in which needle to use next.


Excellent idea.... I do love color coding and do it just about everywhere, files, closets, fabrics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've forgotten where in TN. There are parts that are so pretty. SIL is from Knoxville and still has lots of kin there. I had designed the house of my dreams for CO and even had the builder picked out because his work was so meticulous. No longer have the land to build it on and probably can't afford it now anyhow, but sure did love Pagosa Springs.
> 
> I'm also not fond of much in FL but I've not seen all of it so that isn't really a fair statement. Last time we were in Miami area, we could hardly communicate. There was very little English in the local stores and gas stations. Of course, the tourist places were fine, but I've no desire to go back.


We have been across the northern US to the Great Lakes & travelled parts of most of the western states but I hope some day to see more of the eastern states


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fan said:


> Photos of 2 more quilts I made for babies in family.


Wow all are beautiful ! A talent I sure do not have sewing and me kind of looks like oil and water when you mix them :sm16:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's DD's quilt (the black/white one--she helped design the blocks) and I also took a photo of the one handed down to me that my GGM made--I can only aspire to those tiny stitches! The nine patches in the sashing (hard to see, I know, but where the sashings meet) have 1/2" squares--wow. I'm not sure I could manage pieces that small!


The black and white one is very pretty ! The tulip one looks like one my DH mother has done . Bless her little fingers she is the only reason I have a beautiful butterfly quilt


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I always turn mine off. I learned the hard way about leaving the laptop plugged in all the time! There might have been updates or something that was done after hours for your work computers that they wanted them left on for.


I turn it off as well, but leave it plugged in. It is a hassle to get to the wall plug but it would be easy enough to unplug at the computer.
Actually, I was secretary to the head of Information Systems and, way back then, it was considered easier on the machines than to power up and down. That was about 22 years ago so I'm sure protocols are entirely different now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My brother died of a heart attack 2 years ago today he was 59 , no history of heart problems , was celebrating his wedding anniversary and when we all went home he collapsed and died


Oh my..... that was surely a shock to all. Glad there was a happy gathering right before his passing though so you all have some good memories too. It

It is a little scary that so many have no real history of heart problems and then pass suddenly. It has happened several times to young teens on the football fields here in TX.

My BIL was not one to go to the Dr. and he did smoke and enjoy a cocktail. He was not overweight, but his father had some heart issues so he may have been able to avoid it had he been proactive. It can happen ti anyone at any age.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My Dads sister went to bed one night, in the morning she was cold beside her husband, she was only 50????


They do say that many heart attacks happen upon waking and that is why the low dose aspirin at bedtime. To die in my sleep has always sounded like a good way to go, but not for those left behind. She was so young. How very sad.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are arriving on the 8th at some point.


Fantastic!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked, waterjogged 30 minutes, then did weights. Knitted awhile.


You sure are disciplined. Good for you. Maybe I need to borrow Maggie dog for a week to make myself gt out and get back into walking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you all have a great visit, wish I could be there


So do I.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up extra early this morning. Had awful stomach cramps yesterday and went to be at 5 pm. Didn't even get up to take evening meds I felt so bad but woke up at 4 a.m. this morning and feel fine now. Do see it being a long day. LOL. Need to go fix myself some breakfast (4 a.m. was way too early for me to eat anything). TTYL going to check the digest.


You obviously needed the sleep, glad you feel much better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree; but have to say experiencing South Beach to see how the 1% live and play was quite amazing.


Yes, and there is one fantastic looking shopping center in Coral Gables that was so unique with concrete, tiles, sculpture. I remember it well, as I bought a pale grey quilted jumpsuit.. Think Korean army ... but ever so cutting edge at the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely quilts Sorlenna and Fan. Amazing work.
> 
> :sm24:
> 
> ...


Oh that's awful! I'm so sorry for both the losses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Are you sure you're not pregnant?? :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.
> 
> DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?
> 
> ...


It will be fun having the family visit, but what a horrible accident your brother had, gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking of it. Great news that your other brother is doing much better, long may it continue. 
Hugs to you too!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: A knitting friend said today that we should stop there, so with your advice and hers, I think that we will definitely be stopping, there. It sounded really interesting. Yay! One stop decided on.
> Thanks!
> We want to go to the winery in Ohio too, Marla is still thinking about that wonderful wine we had. lolol


Which wine was that? I can pick up a few bottles if any one wants any.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He still has more surgeries to go through but otherwise seems to be doing fine. His dad and big brother (who pulled him out from under the car while a neighbor lifted the car) are having a much harder time of it , especially dad.


I'm sure it has to be very hard for the two of them, I don't think that's something you'd ever fully recover from.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been across the northern US to the Great Lakes & travelled parts of most of the western states but I hope some day to see more of the eastern states


We would like to do the Eastern states in the fall one year for the foliage. We have cousins in Boston. I would like to see Connecticut and more of Maine. At this point, we have only done bits and pieces of New York


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For your new laptop, charge the battery, unplug while using it, and plug back in to charge when needed. Leaving it plugged in all the time will literally kill the life of the battery. I realize you said remove the battery for home use while plugged in, but still not good for the battery as you will get dust, ect, in it, which won't be good for it either.
> 
> Forgot to say sending healing thoughts for the onjered one. Good news on your DB doing better.


I always unplug my laptop when I'm on it, then plug it in to charge and unplug it again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be fun having the family visit, but what a horrible accident your brother had, gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking of it. Great news that your other brother is doing much better, long may it continue.
> Hugs to you too!!


Pretty much my thoughts as well, but must have pushed the wrong button, as I see my comment to you is blank!!!! Enjoy your visit. Healing vibes for both of your brothers....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow all are beautiful ! A talent I sure do not have sewing and me kind of looks like oil and water when you mix them :sm16:


Thank you, sewing is a favourite thing I like to do, then there's knitting, and crochet and cross stitch, to keep myself out of mischief. 
We all have things we are good at doing, and you have too, for sure. ????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey is on and I'm trying to do a little pick-up during breaks so best get at it. It doesn't look like DH is going to OK tomorrow so will have to keep him out of way for cleaner in afternoon. That may be hard if it rains as expected. Maybe I can teach him how to dust!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, nice cup cozy and I'll bet Sam will love gift.


Thanks to all who mentioned my yarn projects this week.

Sam has already received the flower pot holder/wash cloth. He said that it wouldn't get any use it was so pretty. Don't think I'll make it again as it was s bit fussy but you never know.

Right now I'm working on the Farm Mat that my DD1 wants for a baby gift. She didn't get Dobby put together so I will do that while I'm home. Trying to do small projects along with bigger ones and mixing up crochet and knitting to give my hands a break.

I'll check with the wineries and see about shipping. Not sure if they can ship out of state.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful quilts. Scrap quilts are my favorite.
> Fan, lovely quilts, thank you for sharing.
> I'm trying to do socks using round needles. Didn't say that right, but they are plastic cords with needles on each end. Mind is not coming up with word. Using three needles, stitches divided on two needles, knitting with third. It's working. I actually like dbl pointed needles, but as I will be traveling there will be less chance of losing stitches or needles.


Are you using three 9" circulars? I've seen that somewhere but haven't tried it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, wish I was better disciplined, I wouldn't have to join weight watchers again. I joined on line today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Are you using three 9" circulars? I've seen that somewhere but haven't tried it. Sounds interesting.


No, silly really using what mishmash I had. One is 9" including the shortest needles I've ever seen, another the cable is 9", needle 3.5", and the 3rd is 8.5" with 4" needle! It's working, although if I wasn't traveling I'd go back to my dbl points.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was hoping my cousin would post some more photos from North Uist, at last here is one:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hoping for sometime early Thursday.


Kaye, I think the wineries are open at noonish on Thursday. I'll check their Facebook. Call me when you are close and we can meet at hotel or somewhere.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Up in Michigan right now between Detroit and Lansing. Delivered a pharm load this morning. Never know what I'm getting till I get there. 

Once I was working on s knit table cloth and had three/four 36" (I think) needles because of so many stitches. Finally bound it off with crochet hook and started crocheting around. It's been in time out for s long time. Need to find it and finish it. 

Love the quilts. Not something I got into but did crewel embroidery, stamped cross stitch and counted cross stitch, fabric paint, decoupage when I was raising my children. 

Glad to hear so many are coming in on Thursday. Hope Sam is feeling up to company then. 

Off to bed soon so good night to all. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I turn it off as well, but leave it plugged in. It is a hassle to get to the wall plug but it would be easy enough to unplug at the computer.
> Actually, I was secretary to the head of Information Systems and, way back then, it was considered easier on the machines than to power up and down. That was about 22 years ago so I'm sure protocols are entirely different now.


I have a power strip/surge protector beside my chair with my light, kindle charger, phone charger and computer charger plugged into it. I just unplug at the device, though leaving the chargers plugged in draws current, and we probably shouldn't do that either. I suppose if you turned them on and off all day every day it could cause problems with the computers but I only have mine on and off a couple of times a day and sometimes don't turn it on at all anymore. I read on my phone a lot now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it has to be very hard for the two of them, I don't think that's something you'd ever fully recover from.


I agree


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I always unplug my laptop when I'm on it, then plug it in to charge and unplug it again.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Up in Michigan right now between Detroit and Lansing. Delivered a pharm load this morning. Never know what I'm getting till I get there.
> 
> ...


I will have my usual parking spot in Sam's driveway. I am hoping to be in Defiance by about 4 on Thursday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It has worked out that both the girls are here right now.... but I never counted on my kids being close when we were looking for the perfect place to retire. As you say though, life happened and we are all in the same place. That doesn't keep me here in and of itself because it can change any time. Youngest has alays talked about going toward Oregon or Seattle area. Who knows where oldest may decide to live once the last grand is out of college, or even before, depending on where she goes. We put off relocating when kids came back from CA and wepromised them until Livey was in school and here she is about to start her Sr. year!


I saw a TV show about homes on the water - it was all about Camano Island off of Seattle. The couple got a great house on the water for what I thought was a good price. So, I went out to the WWW and it looks like the entire island is for sale...but at much steeper prices. The show must have sparked quite a bit of interest!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a list of local wineries. The times aren't correct because I checked and some are open at noon on Thursday; summer hours, I think.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and there is one fantastic looking shopping center in Coral Gables that was so unique with concrete, tiles, sculpture. I remember it well, as I bought a pale grey quilted jumpsuit.. Think Korean army ... but ever so cutting edge at the time.


The Bayside shopping/water area was pretty cool too. And, dangerous since our hotel was right across the street.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Are you using three 9" circulars? I've seen that somewhere but haven't tried it. Sounds interesting.


You'll be able to try both 9" and 12" at KAP!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My Dads sister went to bed one night, in the morning she was cold beside her husband, she was only 50????


That would be awful to wake up to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are arriving on the 8th at some point.


YIPPEEE!!! I was hoping you would be coming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh my..... that is a real double whammie. I am so sorry for the losses and will say a little prayer for all involved. The driver, if he survived, should go to jail for a long time.
> 
> Heart attacks can come out of nowhere at any age. My BIL had one on a business trip, in bed, in his early 50's. No history. It can be so unexpected and devastating.


The youngest I came across was a fit healthy 18 year old with no predisposing factors.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for that.... I can just as easily sit with it unplugged until warning comes for low battery. We were taught at work to never turn computers off but they weren't laptops.


If I don't turn my laptop off sometimes it throws a hissy fit and so needs to be turned off anyway.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> If I don't turn my laptop off sometimes it throws a hissy fit and so needs to be turned off anyway.


I was told I didn't need to turn my laptop off every night but to do so every now and again. It's like giving it a good nights sleep every so often.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My brother died of a heart attack 2 years ago today he was 59 , no history of heart problems , was celebrating his wedding anniversary and when we all went home he collapsed and died


So sad and too young.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.
> 
> DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?
> 
> ...


So good that your other brother is a lot better. Goodness me I hope surgery goes well for the brother who has had the awful accident with the wood.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Terrible! Sending prayers for you DS's gf's family.


Thankyou everyone.

And I just want to add how much everyone on here means to me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh my..... that is a real double whammie. I am so sorry for the losses and will say a little prayer for all involved. The driver, if he survived, should go to jail for a long time.
> 
> Heart attacks can come out of nowhere at any age. My BIL had one on a business trip, in bed, in his early 50's. No history. It can be so unexpected and devastating.


Oh yes the driver is alive and fine. Mind you I dont how when I see the photos of the cars. He is being held in custody till his court date in September. We will see what the outcome is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Cathy, Sugar sugar, so sorry to hear of 2 deaths close to you this week. We have had a good friend of Stus pass on Monday too, he had visited Stu on Friday so it was quite a shock, although he was unwell and in late 80s in age, we didn't expect it would happen like that. (((((Hugs))))) from over the ditch.


Sorry for you loss. And hugs back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My brother died of a heart attack 2 years ago today he was 59 , no history of heart problems , was celebrating his wedding anniversary and when we all went home he collapsed and died


Sorry to hear that he died so young. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sad for both families. Did you know the man from the office where you volunteered very well? How tragic.
> Also so sorry that DS's girlfriend lost her father so suddenly. Prayers for both.


Only through work but reasonably well. He was a really kind and gentle guy.

And thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping my cousin would post some more photos from North Uist, at last here is one:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The youngest I came across was a fit healthy 18 year old with no predisposing factors.


 :sm06: Terrible. Far too young. :sm03:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was told I didn't need to turn my laptop off every night but to do so every now and again. It's like giving it a good nights sleep every so often.


That's what I tell it- I say you must be getting tired need to put you to bed soon. Needed to today in fact.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's only 8.45 but for once after a poor sleep I'm struggling to stay awake so off to bed I will go.

We have started winter with a vengeance. Expecting 1 round where I am with frost in some areas. And not a lot warmer at home. In fact one of the community centres for the homeless (not a shelter) in Adelaide is going to be open 24 hours it is so cold. Well for us it is.
I've been really cold this evening- have had the fire and the air conditioner on to try to keep me warm (mind you I don't find either of them very effective even when warmer), as well as warm clothes and wrapped in 2 blankets! I don't usually get that cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's only 8.45 but for once after a poor sleep I'm struggling to stay awake so off to bed I will go.
> 
> We have started winter with a vengeance. Expecting 1 round where I am with frost in some areas. And not a lot warmer at home. In fact one of the community centres for the homeless (not a shelter) in Adelaide is going to be open 24 hours it is so cold. Well for us it is.
> I've been really cold this evening- have had the fire and the air conditioner on to try to keep me warm (mind you I don't find either of them very effective even when warmer), as well as warm clothes and wrapped in 2 blankets! I don't usually get that cold.


Jeepers! Please keep your 1c over there! :sm06: Winter has jumped in quick for sure. It has felt really cold I agree.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, that is cold, I hope you can warm up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone.
> 
> And I just want to add how much everyone on here means to me.


You mean just as much to us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's only 8.45 but for once after a poor sleep I'm struggling to stay awake so off to bed I will go.
> 
> We have started winter with a vengeance. Expecting 1 round where I am with frost in some areas. And not a lot warmer at home. In fact one of the community centres for the homeless (not a shelter) in Adelaide is going to be open 24 hours it is so cold. Well for us it is.
> I've been really cold this evening- have had the fire and the air conditioner on to try to keep me warm (mind you I don't find either of them very effective even when warmer), as well as warm clothes and wrapped in 2 blankets! I don't usually get that cold.


I hope you have finally gotten warm!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
My Dads sister went to bed one night, in the morning she was cold beside her husband, she was only 50????

Poledra65 wrote:
That would be awful to wake up to.


Yes, I can't even imagine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The youngest I came across was a fit healthy 18 year old with no predisposing factors.


When I took my Cardiology Technologist course, the other Saskatchewan woman who took it had a 13 yr old son who had something called Wolf Parkinson White syndrome, it's a problem with the "electrical impulses" in the heart. In severe cases it can cause sudden death in very young people. She said when her son had an attack you could actually see his chest banging up & down as the heart suddenly beats very fast & hard.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolff-Parkinson-White_syndrome


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:



> Oh yes the driver is alive and fine. Mind you I dont how when I see the photos of the cars. He is being held in custody till his court date in September. We will see what the outcome is.


When I was working, we had a theory about accidents, sometimes people who were drunk or drugged had much less injuries than you'd expect. We though it might be because they were much more relaxed & limp so didn't get so many injuries????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's only 8.45 but for once after a poor sleep I'm struggling to stay awake so off to bed I will go.
> 
> We have started winter with a vengeance. Expecting 1 round where I am with frost in some areas. And not a lot warmer at home. In fact one of the community centres for the homeless (not a shelter) in Adelaide is going to be open 24 hours it is so cold. Well for us it is.
> I've been really cold this evening- have had the fire and the air conditioner on to try to keep me warm (mind you I don't find either of them very effective even when warmer), as well as warm clothes and wrapped in 2 blankets! I don't usually get that cold.


Air conditioner? Did you have it on for the fan to circulate the warm air from the fire?
Maybe you need to fill a bag or sock with some rice & microwave it to have a hot pad.
Do your houses there have no insulation at all? You would think they would put some in to keep the heat out


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GKs are here again today, GS had school but GD has been "helping" me all day. We planted a few more hills of potatoes & some late peas, beans & corn.
> We ran over to the greenhouse this afternoon, I wanted a Sweet 100 tomato, I know I planted some but have nothing that looks like them, they had none left so I came home with one Tumbler, I haven't grown them before so will see how that works.
> I did find Honey Rock melon plants so bought. 2 of those to try. GD NEEDED a watermelon plant so we got one, I wanted to plant it here but she insists on taking it home, I'm not sure they have room.
> DH just took the 2 kids with him to pick some rocks.
> I've got roast chicken in the oven for supper


Sometimes the help is more work than doing it alone, but it's so fun when they want to be with and doing whatever we're doing that it makes it worthwhile anyway. 
Our nursery had a bunch of sweet 100's on Sunday when Marla and I went, too bad you're too far away and aren't coming to KAP, I'd pick you up on or two to bring, the car would smell so yummy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Which wine was that? I can pick up a few bottles if any one wants any.
> 
> Kathy


She said it was the wine and mead one. The lovely sweet one that tasted like honey. mmm...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping my cousin would post some more photos from North Uist, at last here is one:


I love coastlines, so peaceful looking at times and then so angry at times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Kaye, I think the wineries are open at noonish on Thursday. I'll check their Facebook. Call me when you are close and we can meet at hotel or somewhere.


Will do. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Up in Michigan right now between Detroit and Lansing. Delivered a pharm load this morning. Never know what I'm getting till I get there.
> 
> ...


I have several things in time out that I need to pull out and finish, one of these days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a power strip/surge protector beside my chair with my light, kindle charger, phone charger and computer charger plugged into it. I just unplug at the device, though leaving the chargers plugged in draws current, and we probably shouldn't do that either. I suppose if you turned them on and off all day every day it could cause problems with the computers but I only have mine on and off a couple of times a day and sometimes don't turn it on at all anymore. I read on my phone a lot now.


I have that set up too, as long as no phones are charging, I just turn off the surge protector.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to see you guys!


NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are arriving on the 8th at some point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Here's a list of local wineries. The times aren't correct because I checked and some are open at noon on Thursday; summer hours, I think.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's only 8.45 but for once after a poor sleep I'm struggling to stay awake so off to bed I will go.
> 
> We have started winter with a vengeance. Expecting 1 round where I am with frost in some areas. And not a lot warmer at home. In fact one of the community centres for the homeless (not a shelter) in Adelaide is going to be open 24 hours it is so cold. Well for us it is.
> I've been really cold this evening- have had the fire and the air conditioner on to try to keep me warm (mind you I don't find either of them very effective even when warmer), as well as warm clothes and wrapped in 2 blankets! I don't usually get that cold.


Wow, that's really cold for you all, I hope it doesn't last too long at those temps. Hope you were able to get warm, maybe a hot shower would help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cathy, I agree, everyone here means so much to me, I'd be lost without you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working, we had a theory about accidents, sometimes people who were drunk or drugged had much less injuries than you'd expect. We though it might be because they were much more relaxed & limp so didn't get so many injuries????


That's always been out theory too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a little marketing tease: 12 packets; each containing needles for the Testing Station. I have 10 more on the second board. Fun times ahead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up, breakfast eaten and I guess I had better get out and do the yard work before it hits 85f/29.4c, it's 65f/18.3c now. 
See you all later, I hope not too much later. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a little marketing tease: 12 packets; each containing needles for the Testing Station. I have 10 more on the second board. Fun times ahead.


Ooh, what fun!! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today has been soooooooo frustrating. I got up fed the beasts here, did my own meds and then fixed the first batch for the bread machine to make the rolls I'm freezing and taking to KAP. After waiting the 1 hr 35 min. went in to shape the dough and the bread machine, though on, did not run. I jiggled it and did all I could think of and nope....it has died. I then thought, I'll just run up to Walmart and get a new on. (I do use it a lot). To shorten the story, I checked with both Walmarts, Best Buy, Bed Bath Beyond, Sears, Target, Belk, Kohls and NO ONE had them. I ordered one from Amazon and paid extra shipping and it will be here tomorrow. PLEASE let it arrive on time!!! Between my embroidery machine and now my bread machine I'm fed up. Okay. Rant over. ????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful shore.


Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping my cousin would post some more photos from North Uist, at last here is one:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know that Stoney Ridge Winery will ship to some states because when we went there I asked.



kehinkle said:


> Here's a list of local wineries. The times aren't correct because I checked and some are open at noon on Thursday; summer hours, I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....fun times ahead!


RookieRetiree said:


> Just a little marketing tease: 12 packets; each containing needles for the Testing Station. I have 10 more on the second board. Fun times ahead.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody. It is looking like a gorgeous day. I have both sisters and BIL's, well one if still finance' coming up, so I need all 3 guest rooms ready. Boy, it sure is a lot of work as somehow 2 bedrooms ended up becoming storage rooms. My goodness, my one brother got a huge piece of wood that broke off at work and flew into his arm, don't know if I'm describing that correctly, but one of my other brothers sent me a photo and it goes all the way in and you can actually see the torn tendons. He will have surgery today. My other brother is out of the hospital and doing so much better.
> 
> DH got me a computer. Our other one had the battery ruin the whole computer. This one is a laptop too but I am thinking it will probably be good to take the batter out when using it at home and hook it up to electricity. I lost a lot of photos on that computer but thanks to iCloud, I think they are all on DH's computer. Thank goodness I had put a lot on those little cards, whatever they are called, flash cards?
> 
> ...


Good news that one brother is out of hospital but not so good news for the other. Sure hope the surgery goes well for him. Have fun with your new laptop.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Only through work but reasonably well. He was a really kind and gentle guy.
> 
> And thanks.


Hugs, Cathy. We are told death is part of the life cycle, but the loss those left behind experience is never easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He still has more surgeries to go through but otherwise seems to be doing fine. His dad and big brother (who pulled him out from under the car while a neighbor lifted the car) are having a much harder time of it , especially dad.


So sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy! Sounds like fun.


It was great. All Canadian songs and Canadian food. They served salad, pea soup, haddock, chicken and veggies. The dessert was a luscious maple cake. We could have as much as we wanted of everything except the dessert. The cast interacted with the audience so it made it lot of fun. Well worth going to the show.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to the dentist.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been soooooooo frustrating. I got up fed the beasts here, did my own meds and then fixed the first batch for the bread machine to make the rolls I'm freezing and taking to KAP. After waiting the 1 hr 35 min. went in to shape the dough and the bread machine, though on, did not run. I jiggled it and did all I could think of and nope....it has died. I then thought, I'll just run up to Walmart and get a new on. (I do use it a lot). To shorten the story, I checked with both Walmarts, Best Buy, Bed Bath Beyond, Sears, Target, Belk, Kohls and NO ONE had them. I ordered one from Amazon and paid extra shipping and it will be here tomorrow. PLEASE let it arrive on time!!! Between my embroidery machine and now my bread machine I'm fed up. Okay. Rant over. ????????


I had my bread machine die on my at a bad time to needless to say I wasn't to happy about it ???? My hubbies brother just happened to stop by that day, told my hubby to go to the missions store as a like new one was brought in that morning, he got it for me book in plastic bag still like new for $12.00 ????
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love coastlines, so peaceful looking at times and then so angry at times.


This was a nice peaceful one- I love dramatic too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful shore.


 :sm24: Notice the lack of footsteps? Not many people around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm off to the dentist.


Good luck!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been soooooooo frustrating. I got up fed the beasts here, did my own meds and then fixed the first batch for the bread machine to make the rolls I'm freezing and taking to KAP. After waiting the 1 hr 35 min. went in to shape the dough and the bread machine, though on, did not run. I jiggled it and did all I could think of and nope....it has died. I then thought, I'll just run up to Walmart and get a new on. (I do use it a lot). To shorten the story, I checked with both Walmarts, Best Buy, Bed Bath Beyond, Sears, Target, Belk, Kohls and NO ONE had them. I ordered one from Amazon and paid extra shipping and it will be here tomorrow. PLEASE let it arrive on time!!! Between my embroidery machine and now my bread machine I'm fed up. Okay. Rant over. ????????


Oh, no, Murphy's law


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had my bread machine die on my at a bad time to needless to say I wasn't to happy about it ???? My hubbies brother just happened to stop by that day, told my hubby to go to the missions store as a like new one was brought in that morning, he got it for me book in plastic bag still like new for $12.00 ????
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


My sister gav me one, she bought 2 at a garage sale, never been opened for $2 each????We thought someone got them for wedding gifts & didn't bother to exchange them???? Good for us


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I took my Cardiology Technologist course, the other Saskatchewan woman who took it had a 13 yr old son who had something called Wolf Parkinson White syndrome, it's a problem with the "electrical impulses" in the heart. In severe cases it can cause sudden death in very young people. She said when her son had an attack you could actually see his chest banging up & down as the heart suddenly beats very fast & hard.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolff-Parkinson-White_syndrome


That is what the ER Dr said my DD might have when she was having problems, but the cardiologist she saw after she had Arriana said she is fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working, we had a theory about accidents, sometimes people who were drunk or drugged had much less injuries than you'd expect. We though it might be because they were much more relaxed & limp so didn't get so many injuries????


That is my thoughts


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have that set up too, as long as no phones are charging, I just turn off the surge protector.


That's a good idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, Murphy's law


I think Murphy has moved in with Gwen and family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a little marketing tease: 12 packets; each containing needles for the Testing Station. I have 10 more on the second board. Fun times ahead.


Cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been soooooooo frustrating. I got up fed the beasts here, did my own meds and then fixed the first batch for the bread machine to make the rolls I'm freezing and taking to KAP. After waiting the 1 hr 35 min. went in to shape the dough and the bread machine, though on, did not run. I jiggled it and did all I could think of and nope....it has died. I then thought, I'll just run up to Walmart and get a new on. (I do use it a lot). To shorten the story, I checked with both Walmarts, Best Buy, Bed Bath Beyond, Sears, Target, Belk, Kohls and NO ONE had them. I ordered one from Amazon and paid extra shipping and it will be here tomorrow. PLEASE let it arrive on time!!! Between my embroidery machine and now my bread machine I'm fed up. Okay. Rant over. ????????


Darn! Did you try a different outlet?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was great. All Canadian songs and Canadian food. They served salad, pea soup, haddock, chicken and veggies. The dessert was a luscious maple cake. We could have as much as we wanted of everything except the dessert. The cast interacted with the audience so it made it lot of fun. Well worth going to the show.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie I like your baby quilt
Sonja your little dress and sweater with shoes looks cute love the colour
The red socks looks so warm and comfy . One day maybe I will try to make socks


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My sister gav me one, she bought 2 at a garage sale, never been opened for $2 each????We thought someone got them for wedding gifts & didn't bother to exchange them???? Good for us


Wow and I thought I got a great deal ????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, that is a great deal! I did check at the one Goodwill store but no luck.


Bubba Love said:


> I had my bread machine die on my at a bad time to needless to say I wasn't to happy about it ???? My hubbies brother just happened to stop by that day, told my hubby to go to the missions store as a like new one was brought in that morning, he got it for me book in plastic bag still like new for $12.00 ????
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! That was a steal!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> My sister gav me one, she bought 2 at a garage sale, never been opened for $2 each????We thought someone got them for wedding gifts & didn't bother to exchange them???? Good for us


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba, thank you, love cheery colors.
Jeanette, what a nice needle display and how fun to try different needles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you are right Jeanette! Perhaps I can "sick Sydney" on him and get him gone! LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> I think Murphy has moved in with Gwen and family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I am cooking bone broth. I was really surprised how much ingredients cost!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep I did. Did everything I could think of. Murphy 1 - Gwen 0


tami_ohio said:


> Darn! Did you try a different outlet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got back from getting a pedicure with oldest DD. Feel so relaxed now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you're feeling relaxed now, Gwen. I relate to days like yours...no fun at all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from getting a pedicure with oldest DD. Feel so relaxed now.


I wish I could relax and enjoy a manicure and/or pedicure. I get very uptight for them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Is it hot here today, we go from freezing to frying, it's 27C/79F & a hot wind. We are under a severe storm watch, hope we don't get hail.
Things are sure growing in this weather.

My lilacs have never been more full of blooms, I read last fall that you should put wood ashes at the base & they will get more blooms, it seems to have worked

The yellow flowers are trollius, they don't last long but are beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Is it hot here today, we go from freezing to frying, it's 27C/79F & a hot wind. We are under a severe storm watch, hope we don't get hail.
> Things are sure growing in this weather.
> 
> My lilacs have never been more full of blooms, I read last fall that you should put wood ashes at the base & they will get more blooms, it seems to have worked
> ...


Bonnie, you do seem to go with extremes in your part of the world!

p.s., love the yellow flowers in particular.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, that is cold, I hope you can warm up.


When I got up around 8 (went to sleep at 9. Was awake for about an hour but never sleep that long these days) there was some ice in the dogs water so it did get very cold-well for us. Lovely and warm in bed though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working, we had a theory about accidents, sometimes people who were drunk or drugged had much less injuries than you'd expect. We though it might be because they were much more relaxed & limp so didn't get so many injuries????


I remember being told that in school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


That sounds good, hopefully you will be out of pain soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Air conditioner? Did you have it on for the fan to circulate the warm air from the fire?
> Maybe you need to fill a bag or sock with some rice & microwave it to have a hot pad.
> Do your houses there have no insulation at all? You would think they would put some in to keep the heat out


Most of our air conditioners are reverse cycle so heat or cool depending on what you set it to do. So it was meant to be heating the room. This house was built in the 1860s. Solid stone. No idea whether they have any insulation in the roof. But they have a lot of windows which lose heat. They have only been living here for around 6 months I think so have work to do.
The old houses are normally stone (plenty of stone around and very limited wood unlike the Eastern states which tended to use timber). Takes time to heat up in summer- but then it takes a long time to cool down or heat up in winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds good, hopefully you will be out of pain soon


It would be good to be able to walk easily again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's really cold for you all, I hope it doesn't last too long at those temps. Hope you were able to get warm, maybe a hot shower would help.


I'm trying to convince myself to have a shower this morning- don't fancy getting cold to get warm!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Julie that would be wonderful! Keep us posted.


Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Julie that would be wonderful! Keep us posted.


It's a bit scary too, hoping the tax rebate comes in in time to pay for Ringo. I've checked with the kennels and they should be able to take him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Is it hot here today, we go from freezing to frying, it's 27C/79F & a hot wind. We are under a severe storm watch, hope we don't get hail.
> Things are sure growing in this weather.
> 
> My lilacs have never been more full of blooms, I read last fall that you should put wood ashes at the base & they will get more blooms, it seems to have worked
> ...


I'll bet they smell wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


Boy when they decide to move, they move quickly. That's wonderful news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


That would be great if it was. But at least you are getting back on their books.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy when they decide to move, they move quickly. That's wonderful news.


Thanks Rookie! Has me a bit breathless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would be great if it was. But at least you are getting back on their books.


It was a phonecall, not a letter , too. Maybe they had a cancellation?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, wonderful, how exciting for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


Long overdue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful, how exciting for you.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Long overdue.


It has taken rather a while!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think you are right Jeanette! Perhaps I can "sick Sydney" on him and get him gone! LOL


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep I did. Did everything I could think of. Murphy 1 - Gwen 0


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wish I could relax and enjoy a manicure and/or pedicure. I get very uptight for them.


Mani yes. No way is anyone touching my feet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


That's great news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great news!


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a phonecall, not a letter , too. Maybe they had a cancellation?


That would be great! Hope your rebate comes in time


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a little marketing tease: 12 packets; each containing needles for the Testing Station. I have 10 more on the second board. Fun times ahead.


I am excited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be great! Hope your rebate comes in time


So do I!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


Glad you getting that checked out as it doesn't sound good. May not be anything significant but needs to be checked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Last night was cold- just saw that it is the coldest start to winter since 1943.

Was messaging my brother during the night and he mentioned that he hadn't told us that there is a coat for the older dog when it is cold. I was worried about her in this cold weather so looks like I will need to dress her tonight as it is meant to be as cold. DB timed messaging me very well- I was awake at 4am.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


That is worrisome and I'm glad that you're getting it checked out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone.
> 
> And I just want to add how much everyone on here means to me.


I think most if not all of us feel this same sentiment.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think most if not all of us feel this same sentiment.


Absolutely true, Mary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cousin Karen has started posting her North Uist photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ahah.... I was a little concerned about that much radiation. You just had the CT cans at closer intervals for a longer period to make sure there was no problem and that is a good thing.
> 
> If the truth be known, all this abdominal stuff has probably been harder on me than the cancer.... or maybe I just feel that way because it is now and I feel so much of it could have been avoided. It should all be fine very soon though. I just know I will have 6-8 months when I feel fine but will still have to be careful to let muscles fully heal. The big deal will be getting to have BATH!!!!


It's just dragging on such a long time for you. I don't blame you for being frustrated and I'm sure a bath will be pure luxury when it happens.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, yay for the phone call! I hope it goes swiftly and smoothly from here.

Tami, sending good thoughts for you as well.

Beautiful photos again. 

I decided to take a break from sewing and knit tonight. Relieved that I remember how. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, yay for the phone call! I hope it goes swiftly and smoothly from here.
> 
> Tami, sending good thoughts for you as well.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: It's like riding a bike! 
Thank you, Sorlenna, I hope things go smoothly too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Cathy, Sugar sugar, so sorry to hear of 2 deaths close to you this week. We have had a good friend of Stus pass on Monday too, he had visited Stu on Friday so it was quite a shock, although he was unwell and in late 80s in age, we didn't expect it would happen like that. (((((Hugs))))) from over the ditch.


Sorry about Stu's friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My brother died of a heart attack 2 years ago today he was 59 , no history of heart problems , was celebrating his wedding anniversary and when we all went home he collapsed and died


Oh Sonja, that must have been such a shock.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you have neutro appt. Praying they can find cause and treat easily.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My Dads sister went to bed one night, in the morning she was cold beside her husband, she was only 50????


Her husband must have been devastated. Sad to die so young.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is that because you are ticklish? Every time they do the scrubbing to remove callouses I can't help but laugh because I am so ticklish.



tami_ohio said:


> Mani yes. No way is anyone touching my feet!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping my cousin would post some more photos from North Uist, at last here is one:


Beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I 'm glad you have the appointment. I had wondered if you had had any more episodes like you did when in Mexico but didn't want to pry. I sorry to hear you have had some but also glad they haven't been as bad. I certainly pray it is nothing that can not be remedied quickly.



tami_ohio said:


> I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will have my usual parking spot in Sam's driveway. I am hoping to be in Defiance by about 4 on Thursday.


What a wonderful weekend you will all have! Wish I could join you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen to that Mary.


pacer said:


> I think most if not all of us feel this same sentiment.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about Stu's friend.


Thank you Liz, it's been a tough few months. Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite close to the sea. The house is an interesting construction also. How I would love to travel and see such sights.
At least we have sharing folks like you Julie to let us be arm chair travelers. Thank you for sharing.


Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Karen has started posting her North Uist photos.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a wonderful weekend you will all have! Wish I could join you.


Ditto! It looks like an absolutely amazing get together of friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We wish you could join us too Liz.


budasha said:


> What a wonderful weekend you will all have! Wish I could join you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's only 8.45 but for once after a poor sleep I'm struggling to stay awake so off to bed I will go.
> 
> We have started winter with a vengeance. Expecting 1 round where I am with frost in some areas. And not a lot warmer at home. In fact one of the community centres for the homeless (not a shelter) in Adelaide is going to be open 24 hours it is so cold. Well for us it is.
> I've been really cold this evening- have had the fire and the air conditioner on to try to keep me warm (mind you I don't find either of them very effective even when warmer), as well as warm clothes and wrapped in 2 blankets! I don't usually get that cold.


Sorry that your winter has descended on you so quickly. Although we're heading into summer, it's still quite cool here. Sure wish it would warm up. We're expecting more rain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck!


Thanks. Did a fitting for the bridge and in 2 weeks, I'll have a tooth pulled. It's still infected so I have another prescription.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I am cooking bone broth. I was really surprised how much ingredients cost!


I find that the beef marrow bones are very expensive here. It's been a while since I've done broth--must do it again soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Is it hot here today, we go from freezing to frying, it's 27C/79F & a hot wind. We are under a severe storm watch, hope we don't get hail.
> Things are sure growing in this weather.
> 
> My lilacs have never been more full of blooms, I read last fall that you should put wood ashes at the base & they will get more blooms, it seems to have worked
> ...


Lovely flowers, Bonnie. You're getting the hot weather we should have. I wonder when ours will reach us :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


Sounds like that may be good news for you. I hope so.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's a bit scary too, hoping the tax rebate comes in in time to pay for Ringo. I've checked with the kennels and they should be able to take him.


Would they let you pay a little at a time if it comes to that?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


Good that you got the appointment but too bad you have to wait a month. Could be worse, I guess. But with your shakiness, please be careful you don't fall.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Karen has started posting her North Uist photos.


The cottage is so quaint and that sky looks threatening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Liz, it's been a tough few months. Hope you feel better soon too.


Thanks, Fan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We wish you could join us too Liz.


How many of you will there be?

Has anyone heard from Melody? She hasn't been on here for quite a well. Hope all is okay with her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to bed. Everyone have a great night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been soooooooo frustrating. I got up fed the beasts here, did my own meds and then fixed the first batch for the bread machine to make the rolls I'm freezing and taking to KAP. After waiting the 1 hr 35 min. went in to shape the dough and the bread machine, though on, did not run. I jiggled it and did all I could think of and nope....it has died. I then thought, I'll just run up to Walmart and get a new on. (I do use it a lot). To shorten the story, I checked with both Walmarts, Best Buy, Bed Bath Beyond, Sears, Target, Belk, Kohls and NO ONE had them. I ordered one from Amazon and paid extra shipping and it will be here tomorrow. PLEASE let it arrive on time!!! Between my embroidery machine and now my bread machine I'm fed up. Okay. Rant over. ????????


Rant away Gwen, it gets really frustrating, especially when you've already got all the ingredients in the pan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Is it hot here today, we go from freezing to frying, it's 27C/79F & a hot wind. We are under a severe storm watch, hope we don't get hail.
> Things are sure growing in this weather.
> 
> My lilacs have never been more full of blooms, I read last fall that you should put wood ashes at the base & they will get more blooms, it seems to have worked
> ...


It got to 86f here, it was just lovely. 
Beautiful, I need to get some lilacs to plant on the side of the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


That's great Julie, I know it will probably adversely impact you being able to visit the grands, but for you to be out of pain is such a great thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm trying to convince myself to have a shower this morning- don't fancy getting cold to get warm!


LOL! Can't say I blame you there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I tell myself I won't be buying food two days a week! But it is pricey.
Julie, enjoying the pics. Lovely cottage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's a bit scary too, hoping the tax rebate comes in in time to pay for Ringo. I've checked with the kennels and they should be able to take him.


Keeping fingers crossed! Great that there shouldn't be a problem with the kennels having room for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you getting that checked out as it doesn't sound good. May not be anything significant but needs to be checked.


I know. My primary care dr suspects essential tremors. I was fine this morning, then after my shower started shaking again, both hands but right worse. Most of the time it's just the right. By 11:00 the left was fine. The right finally quit about 2 this afternoon. Had trouble with the right on Monday for about 6 hours. I was lucky that the one I wanted to go to is on my insurance and I got the appointment with him. It's one mom had seen and was honest enough to tell her, after seeing the tests her p c had ordered, and examining her in his office, told her there was no reason for him to see her again. He could have had her keep going back just to line his pockets like some seem to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last night was cold- just saw that it is the coldest start to winter since 1943.
> 
> Was messaging my brother during the night and he mentioned that he hadn't told us that there is a coat for the older dog when it is cold. I was worried about her in this cold weather so looks like I will need to dress her tonight as it is meant to be as cold. DB timed messaging me very well- I was awake at 4am.


Hope you can stay warmer tonight. 4am? :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is worrisome and I'm glad that you're getting it checked out.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Karen has started posting her North Uist photos.


Beautiful! How do you pronounce Uist?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


I'm so glad that you are having it checked out, I hope it's nothing to worry about but better to know what's going on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, yay for the phone call! I hope it goes swiftly and smoothly from here.
> 
> Tami, sending good thoughts for you as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Surprisingly enough, I'm not worried about it. Frustrated, yes, but I will worry when the time comes. The appointment is made. Can't do anything about it until then unless there is an emergency. Normally I am a worrier.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you have neutro appt. Praying they can find cause and treat easily.


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last night was cold- just saw that it is the coldest start to winter since 1943.
> 
> Was messaging my brother during the night and he mentioned that he hadn't told us that there is a coat for the older dog when it is cold. I was worried about her in this cold weather so looks like I will need to dress her tonight as it is meant to be as cold. DB timed messaging me very well- I was awake at 4am.


Great that they have a coat for her, I have coats for mine, Ryssa hates hers, goodness the dirty look she gives me when I put it on her. lol 
Gizmo doesn't mind his once it's on, and Mocha loves his.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Karen has started posting her North Uist photos.


So pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is that because you are ticklish? Every time they do the scrubbing to remove callouses I can't help but laugh because I am so ticklish.


No! For as long as I can remember it has hurt to be tickled. It never tickled. Feet, ribs, neck, arm pits. All hurt instead of tickled. I don't even remember it tickling as a kid. I warn my dr to stay back when she checks my feet for reflexes. She thought the first time that it hurt due to neuropathy. I told her no, I can feel it just fine, it's always hurt. She told me to refuse when she asks to do it. I told her no, we do it anyway. I can put up with it that long. I just warn her in case I kick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about Stu's friend.


That's what I was going to reply to but lost the post. 
I'm also so sorry that his friend passed, there have been more than enough losses on the KAP I think, I hope that there are no more for quite some time. 
HUGS!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I 'm glad you have the appointment. I had wondered if you had had any more episodes like you did when in Mexico but didn't want to pry. I sorry to hear you have had some but also glad they haven't been as bad. I certainly pray it is nothing that can not be remedied quickly.


Thank you. I think the one in Mexico was part panic attack. That one scared me. The others are just annoying because I can't control it. Trying just makes it worse. Do I just try to distract myself. It will quit just as quickly as it starts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a wonderful weekend you will all have! Wish I could join you.


It wi, and we wish you could too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is quite close to the sea. The house is an interesting construction also. How I would love to travel and see such sights.
> At least we have sharing folks like you Julie to let us be arm chair travelers. Thank you for sharing.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. Did a fitting for the bridge and in 2 weeks, I'll have a tooth pulled. It's still infected so I have another prescription.


Still? That's a long time. Hope it is soon clear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good that you got the appointment but too bad you have to wait a month. Could be worse, I guess. But with your shakiness, please be careful you don't fall.


That was the first available appointment. The shakiness comes and goes. Twice in one week is unusual. I am being very careful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> How many of you will there be?
> 
> Has anyone heard from Melody? She hasn't been on here for quite a well. Hope all is okay with her.


I am not sure how many of us there will be, but probably between 25-30 of us.

I saw Melody post on Facebook yesterday. She sounds good but has been busy having fun with her friends who are so good to her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad that you are having it checked out, I hope it's nothing to worry about but better to know what's going on.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you can stay warmer tonight. 4am? :sm06:


But as I had gone to sleep at 9 it was actually around what I usually have. Did go back and have a couple more as well. Somehow I don't think my DB realised the time over here (they are currently in Ireland).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But as I had gone to sleep at 9 it was actually around what I usually have. Did go back and have a couple more as well. Somehow I don't think my DB realised the time over here (they are currently in Ireland).


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Feeling vaguely off colour. No appetite- mind you that won't matter for a couple of days! Had been going to have a starving day tomorrow but changed to today as I don't feel like eating anyway. Thinking of having my first coffee for the day at 1.30pm. And would love to go back to bed as well. I did get around to having a shower and then of course I didn't want to get out

And my main goal for today is sewing. Bought some curtain material a while ago for the spare room- top done so I just need to do the hem and sides. Figured doing it here at DBs worked well as more floor space. Came back on here as I checked the internet for the hem depth and couldn't resist coming back in here!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a power strip/surge protector beside my chair with my light, kindle charger, phone charger and computer charger plugged into it. I just unplug at the device, though leaving the chargers plugged in draws current, and we probably shouldn't do that either. I suppose if you turned them on and off all day every day it could cause problems with the computers but I only have mine on and off a couple of times a day and sometimes don't turn it on at all anymore. I read on my phone a lot now.


I am now unplugging at the device. The chair is electric, the light, phone, computer, massage machine and, until last week, the wound vac all had to be plugged in by my chair. I was beginning to feel like "Terminal Woman".


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think most if not all of us feel this same sentiment.


????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from getting a pedicure with oldest DD. Feel so relaxed now.


Sorry to hear about your problems with electrical gadgets Gwen, , for me it's usually irons and vacuum cleaners they don't seem to like me ????
Glad you are now more relaxed after your manicure and pedicure although a pedicure would not make me relax,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It got to 86f here, it was just lovely.
> Beautiful, I need to get some lilacs to plant on the side of the house.


If you were closer you could just come dig some.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw a TV show about homes on the water - it was all about Camano Island off of Seattle. The couple got a great house on the water for what I thought was a good price. So, I went out to the WWW and it looks like the entire island is for sale...but at much steeper prices. The show must have sparked quite a bit of interest!


I just looked and there were 244 listings on Zillow. Prices all over the wall but saw one I really liked for $644,000. Not happening!!! Bainbridge is the one I fell in love with, but any water would be a treat for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> The youngest I came across was a fit healthy 18 year old with no predisposing factors.


There seems to be one high school football player every year here in TX. It is now mandatory to have defibrillators on practice fields.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I don't turn my laptop off sometimes it throws a hissy fit and so needs to be turned off anyway.


Mine has to have battery removed and reinstalled to reboot at times.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was told I didn't need to turn my laptop off every night but to do so every now and again. It's like giving it a good nights sleep every so often.


I always turn it off, but not unplugging it or running it on battery only.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Is it hot here today, we go from freezing to frying, it's 27C/79F & a hot wind. We are under a severe storm watch, hope we don't get hail.
> Things are sure growing in this weather.
> 
> My lilacs have never been more full of blooms, I read last fall that you should put wood ashes at the base & they will get more blooms, it seems to have worked
> ...


Beautiful flowers Bonnie, do the lilacs smell lovely ? 
Finally some lovely warm weather for you . Yesterday was a perfect day here warm and sunny with a slight breeze just enough to enjoy being in the garden , youngest went to Ruswarp to go kayaking, husband was jealous as it's one of his favourite places to visit as he used to go camping there as a kid ,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes the driver is alive and fine. Mind you I dont how when I see the photos of the cars. He is being held in custody till his court date in September. We will see what the outcome is.


 He was probably too drunk to tense up before the crash..... Hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's only 8.45 but for once after a poor sleep I'm struggling to stay awake so off to bed I will go.
> 
> We have started winter with a vengeance. Expecting 1 round where I am with frost in some areas. And not a lot warmer at home. In fact one of the community centres for the homeless (not a shelter) in Adelaide is going to be open 24 hours it is so cold. Well for us it is.
> I've been really cold this evening- have had the fire and the air conditioner on to try to keep me warm (mind you I don't find either of them very effective even when warmer), as well as warm clothes and wrapped in 2 blankets! I don't usually get that cold.


That is cold!!! I like cold for sleeping so hope you can snuggle in and get a good rest tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


I hope it is next month Julie, think you have waited long enough , they should give you a definite date then you can start getting organised


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, my condolences on the loss of Stus friend, even if he's had a long life, it's still a shock

Tami, hope the neurologist can get to the bottom of the shakes & it's nothing serious.

Margaret, I can't imagine putting a sweater on Kimber????, I've never seen a farm dog with a sweater

I did a bunch of sewing today, I'm finally caught up with the yard work until the garden gets up enough to weed. I've had squares cut out for I spy quilts for several years, when cutting out I did enough for 6 but only sewed 4 of them. before so thought I would get them used up.
DS1 & DIL are supposed to go canoeing with friends for the weekend so GD is coming in the morning, the GKs will go to other grandparents from tomorrow night until Sunday, then come back here for Sunday night & I'll get them off to school Monday.
DS2 has cut his steroids down again & hasn't been feeling great the last couple of days, this is his last decrease until he quits them in another week. I sure hope that's the end of his problem & he's ok 
We were under a storm watch but all we saw were a few black clouds


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I took my Cardiology Technologist course, the other Saskatchewan woman who took it had a 13 yr old son who had something called Wolf Parkinson White syndrome, it's a problem with the "electrical impulses" in the heart. In severe cases it can cause sudden death in very young people. She said when her son had an attack you could actually see his chest banging up & down as the heart suddenly beats very fast & hard.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolff-Parkinson-White_syndrome


That has to be horribly scary to watch happen to someone, especially so young. I wonder if a pacemaker could help regulate.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working, we had a theory about accidents, sometimes people who were drunk or drugged had much less injuries than you'd expect. We though it might be because they were much more relaxed & limp so didn't get so many injuries????


I believe it. They probably flop like a rag doll instead of bracing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling vaguely off colour. No appetite- mind you that won't matter for a couple of days! Had been going to have a starving day tomorrow but changed to today as I don't feel like eating anyway. Thinking of having my first coffee for the day at 1.30pm. And would love to go back to bed as well. I did get around to having a shower and then of course I didn't want to get out
> 
> And my main goal for today is sewing. Bought some curtain material a while ago for the spare room- top done so I just need to do the hem and sides. Figured doing it here at DBs worked well as more floor space. Came back on here as I checked the internet for the hem depth and couldn't resist coming back in here!


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you were closer you could just come dig some.


 :sm24:

My neighbor actually has some she wants me to take to thin out her area, I just have to get around to it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love coastlines, so peaceful looking at times and then so angry at times.


And I like them both ways. Nothing like a good crashing wave and rain on the roof.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


Hope you are alright Tami and they can find out what is causing the tremors


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Bonnie, do the lilacs smell lovely ?
> Finally some lovely warm weather for you . Yesterday was a perfect day here warm and sunny with a slight breeze just enough to enjoy being in the garden , youngest went to Ruswarp to go kayaking, husband was jealous as it's one of his favourite places to visit as he used to go camping there as a kid ,


Such a pretty place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for sharing the pictures, I can't imagine living so close to the sea & being that low. In a storm the water just come right in????
I hope your tax refund comes in time to pay for the kennelling. Could your brother help you temporarily if necessary?

Sonja, yes, the lilacs smell great, the whole yard smells good. I'd bring some inside but it gets a little too strong then. 
That looks like a pretty village, hope your son has fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, my condolences on the loss of Stus friend, even if he's had a long life, it's still a shock
> 
> Tami, hope the neurologist can get to the bottom of the shakes & it's nothing serious.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that there are no more problems for you son.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Last night was cold- just saw that it is the coldest start to winter since 1943.
> 
> Was messaging my brother during the night and he mentioned that he hadn't told us that there is a coat for the older dog when it is cold. I was worried about her in this cold weather so looks like I will need to dress her tonight as it is meant to be as cold. DB timed messaging me very well- I was awake at 4am.


Sounds cold Margaret, hope you are not in for a bad winter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Karen has started posting her North Uist photos.


Lovely pictures Julie,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That has to be horribly scary to watch happen to someone, especially so young. I wonder if a pacemaker could help regulate.


No, they do something called Abalation therapy, where they go in & laser the extra electrical pathways


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been soooooooo frustrating. I got up fed the beasts here, did my own meds and then fixed the first batch for the bread machine to make the rolls I'm freezing and taking to KAP. After waiting the 1 hr 35 min. went in to shape the dough and the bread machine, though on, did not run. I jiggled it and did all I could think of and nope....it has died. I then thought, I'll just run up to Walmart and get a new on. (I do use it a lot). To shorten the story, I checked with both Walmarts, Best Buy, Bed Bath Beyond, Sears, Target, Belk, Kohls and NO ONE had them. I ordered one from Amazon and paid extra shipping and it will be here tomorrow. PLEASE let it arrive on time!!! Between my embroidery machine and now my bread machine I'm fed up. Okay. Rant over. ????????


That's a pretty good reason to rant..... I finally gave mine away, as we would eat too much bread if we used it, so rarely dug it out of the cabinet. There was something I was wanting to pick up this week.. just a little case for credit cards, and they have apparently gone out of favor as well because 4 places did not have them. Guess I'll check the hospital gift shop tomorrow. I know I've bought them at the other hospital. (DARN... forgot to go to that one to pick up records....One more thing for the "to do" list.)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Oh Sonja, that must have been such a shock.


It was especially as he had no illness or medical problems , and it came 8 month after losing husband brother in similar circumstances and 18 month after losing my sister , can honestly say we have had a nightmare 4 years .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm off to the dentist.


That and the eye Dr. both need to be seen. I can only handle so many white coats at a time!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had my bread machine die on my at a bad time to needless to say I wasn't to happy about it ???? My hubbies brother just happened to stop by that day, told my hubby to go to the missions store as a like new one was brought in that morning, he got it for me book in plastic bag still like new for $12.00 ????
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Lucky you!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I am cooking bone broth. I was really surprised how much ingredients cost!


DH bought some bones for me just so I could try the Coconut Thai recipe on here but I haven't looked up an actual bone recipe. Guess I'd better throw them in the freezer because it isn't going to happen this week!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Is it hot here today, we go from freezing to frying, it's 27C/79F & a hot wind. We are under a severe storm watch, hope we don't get hail.
> Things are sure growing in this weather.
> 
> My lilacs have never been more full of blooms, I read last fall that you should put wood ashes at the base & they will get more blooms, it seems to have worked
> ...


Oh, those lilacs make my heart ache... I miss them so much. Beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Margaret, I can't imagine putting a sweater on Kimber????, I've never seen a farm dog with a sweater

Bonnie DBs comment was they do on the coldest nights as a concession to her age.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I got up around 8 (went to sleep at 9. Was awake for about an hour but never sleep that long these days) there was some ice in the dogs water so it did get very cold-well for us. Lovely and warm in bed though.


In the house? That is too darned cold!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm trying to convince myself to have a shower this morning- don't fancy getting cold to get warm!


It's the getting out part that is tough. I long for heated floors and a heat lamp at bath time in the winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Such a pretty place.


It is the whole area round there is made up of small picturesque villages


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing the pictures, I can't imagine living so close to the sea & being that low. In a storm the water just come right in????
> I hope your tax refund comes in time to pay for the kennelling. Could your brother help you temporarily if necessary?
> 
> Sonja, yes, the lilacs smell great, the whole yard smells good. I'd bring some inside but it gets a little too strong then.
> That looks like a pretty village, hope your son has fun.


He did and no one fell in , they are hoping the weather is good next week so they can go back
Must be a worry to you about your son Bonnie. I hope when he eventually comes off the steroids he feels a lot better


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


Wish they had an earlier date. That sounds like a royal pain, especially when you don't know when it will happen. Do you have a cane around to help with balance and not falling when you get wobbly?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cousin Karen has started posting her North Uist photos.


Those are magnificent pictures. Love the crofts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's just dragging on such a long time for you. I don't blame you for being frustrated and I'm sure a bath will be pure luxury when it happens.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is that because you are ticklish? Every time they do the scrubbing to remove callouses I can't help but laugh because I am so ticklish.


Dad always had his feet on a big footstool. Pity the fool who touched his feet. Cat like reactions would give you a foot in the nose. He was so ticklish. Mom just plain hates any one touching her feet so getting her toenails trimmed is a real chore. Fortunately, Dr. and nurse come about every 3 months.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. Did a fitting for the bridge and in 2 weeks, I'll have a tooth pulled. It's still infected so I have another prescription.


That is taking awhile to clear up. Sure will be nice to get that bad tooth out of your mouth to avoid further infection.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I tell myself I won't be buying food two days a week! But it is pricey.
> Julie, enjoying the pics. Lovely cottage.


I thought you just joined WW. It sounds like you are going to fast as well. That and all your exercise may be getting a little too much. Don't want you fainting from lack of nutrition and over exertion.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know. My primary care dr suspects essential tremors. I was fine this morning, then after my shower started shaking again, both hands but right worse. Most of the time it's just the right. By 11:00 the left was fine. The right finally quit about 2 this afternoon. Had trouble with the right on Monday for about 6 hours. I was lucky that the one I wanted to go to is on my insurance and I got the appointment with him. It's one mom had seen and was honest enough to tell her, after seeing the tests her p c had ordered, and examining her in his office, told her there was no reason for him to see her again. He could have had her keep going back just to line his pockets like some seem to.


Glad you can see someone you feel good about. I understand essential tremors of the hands but didn't know that could make you wobbly as well. Do your legs shake? It sounded more like a balance issue.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> But as I had gone to sleep at 9 it was actually around what I usually have. Did go back and have a couple more as well. Somehow I don't think my DB realised the time over here (they are currently in Ireland).


When we were in Ireland, the car mechanic here called at 4:30 in the morning and shocked us awake. He either forgot we were out of country or had no clue as to the time change.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling vaguely off colour. No appetite- mind you that won't matter for a couple of days! Had been going to have a starving day tomorrow but changed to today as I don't feel like eating anyway. Thinking of having my first coffee for the day at 1.30pm. And would love to go back to bed as well. I did get around to having a shower and then of course I didn't want to get out
> 
> And my main goal for today is sewing. Bought some curtain material a while ago for the spare room- top done so I just need to do the hem and sides. Figured doing it here at DBs worked well as more floor space. Came back on here as I checked the internet for the hem depth and couldn't resist coming back in here!


As I recall, you were not feeling real good a couple weeks ago. Maybe time you had it checked out?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Bonnie, do the lilacs smell lovely ?
> Finally some lovely warm weather for you . Yesterday was a perfect day here warm and sunny with a slight breeze just enough to enjoy being in the garden , youngest went to Ruswarp to go kayaking, husband was jealous as it's one of his favourite places to visit as he used to go camping there as a kid ,


How charming. Wish we had visited there as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, my condolences on the loss of Stus friend, even if he's had a long life, it's still a shock
> 
> Tami, hope the neurologist can get to the bottom of the shakes & it's nothing serious.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that DS2 is not feeling better while on the steroids. They usually help me quickly, though I have occasionally needed a second round.

I had thought to do a little cutting of material today and really need to sort some yarn to take to Ohio, but worked along side the cleaning lady all afternoon. I'm going to have to get into panic mode this week-end and get a few things organized and laundry done.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, they do something called Abalation therapy, where they go in & laser the extra electrical pathways


I've heard of that. Lasers can do some amazing things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was especially as he had no illness or medical problems , and it came 8 month after losing husband brother in similar circumstances and 18 month after losing my sister , can honestly say we have had a nightmare 4 years .


Yes, you have definitely had a long nightmare. Hoping for sunny days for a long, long time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

YOGA FANS

Just saw the neatest thing. Yoga with alpacas.... The classes are held in the field with the animals and they really give the people some funny looks. It is in Canada but it didn't say where. I was hoping it was at the farm near me. Goat yoga is a new fad as well and the little goats climb right on you like you are a rock..... We also have classes here that are in the pool only you are on big, thick floats so as to really challenge your balance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is quite close to the sea. The house is an interesting construction also. How I would love to travel and see such sights.
> At least we have sharing folks like you Julie to let us be arm chair travelers. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Gwen.
It certainly does look like it would be affected by a high tide! 
Maybe people were a lot shorter? It looks like I would be bent double going through that door!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like that may be good news for you. I hope so.


I hope so too, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Would they let you pay a little at a time if it comes to that?


At $25 a day, probably not the best idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The cottage is so quaint and that sky looks threatening.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great Julie, I know it will probably adversely impact you being able to visit the grands, but for you to be out of pain is such a great thing.


It will of course be greater pain at first, but the thought of walking freely again is rather something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I tell myself I won't be buying food two days a week! But it is pricey.
> Julie, enjoying the pics. Lovely cottage.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Keeping fingers crossed! Great that there shouldn't be a problem with the kennels having room for him.


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! How do you pronounce Uist?


More or less just as it looks U- ist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So pretty.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it is next month Julie, think you have waited long enough , they should give you a definite date then you can start getting organised


That is what I am hoping will transpire on the 15th, at least this time I've had tests for everything, already done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing the pictures, I can't imagine living so close to the sea & being that low. In a storm the water just come right in????
> I hope your tax refund comes in time to pay for the kennelling. Could your brother help you temporarily if necessary?
> 
> Sonja, yes, the lilacs smell great, the whole yard smells good. I'd bring some inside but it gets a little too strong then.
> That looks like a pretty village, hope your son has fun.


I could ask my friend Anne, I think, more easily than Alastair, he is not very generous with their money.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Julie,


I would love the opportunity to visit the Outer Hebrides, myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are magnificent pictures. Love the crofts.


I am fascinated by the crofts, myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> In the house? That is too darned cold!!!


No outside- they are mainly outdoor dogs. Otherwise DB and SIL might have had problems as neither me nor the other DB who is spending time here as well would have really struggled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> As I recall, you were not feeling real good a couple weeks ago. Maybe time you had it checked out?


No that was the cold going around. It was a nasty one so I actually had it mildly compared to many. It knocks everyone who gets it. You remembered better than me- I had to think about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry to hear that DS2 is not feeling better while on the steroids. They usually help me quickly, though I have occasionally needed a second round.
> 
> I had thought to do a little cutting of material today and really need to sort some yarn to take to Ohio, but worked along side the cleaning lady all afternoon. I'm going to have to get into panic mode this week-end and get a few things organized and laundry done.


Often I need to get to panic mode before I get much done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will of course be greater pain at first, but the thought of walking freely again is rather something.


Some people actually say the pain post-op is less than what they had before hand-so they need hardly any pain relief!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some people actually say the pain post-op is less than what they had before hand-so they need hardly any pain relief!


It will be interesting to see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


I knitted a Jemima Puddleduck for DGD years ago- (she is after all now 14 and nearly a half) - I have no photos though- I enjoyed making her!
Hope you show us the finished result!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


Good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


But the ugly duckling turned out beautiful. Mind you I can't see this one becoming a swan.
The faces are the worst part of these knitted items I find. I don't have the patience or artistic bent to allow me to do them well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The overnight temperature for this general area is -1 (0 is freezing). Adelaide is going for a warm 3.
I've been out and dressed Tilly- no objections from her. They did try to come in for the first time since I've been down here so I guess they know what the night holds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I did join ww but then panic hit when I weighed myself! Thought of Gwen and decided I would like more immediate results. Also bone broth diet suppose to be good for gut issues. Had my first cup of homemade bone broth this morning. Yummy. The hardest part will be no sugars or stevia but I figure it will be good for gut not to have either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knitted a Jemima Puddleduck for DGD years ago- (she is after all now 14 and nearly a half) - I have no photos though- I enjoyed making her!
> Hope you show us the finished result!


I've been making it in the early hours when the house is quiet so no distractions , wish I could say the same for no distractions during the day I've been outside having a fight with a very prickly thorny hedge , not keen on going right up the steps but had to get it done as it was becoming very overgrown , finally being covered by more insects than I care to know , head felt as if it was crawling , arms look as if I've been in a fight with a wild cat and it started to rain just as I started to clear all the mess up . Husband comes along and says it's not straight up top he's lucky I never used the hedge cutter on him , he is so fussy when it comes to the finishing touches which I can understand when it's something in the house but a hedge that give it a day will start sprouting leaves every where again no way I'm the one doing the job I say it's finished


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Great news Julie


Hello Mary did you have a lovely holiday , you all certainly looked as if you were having a good time , not that I know which one was you , the weather cooperated wonderful too .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Sam? he posted on Sunday to say he was home and we haven't heard here since


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes the beef marrow bones are ridiculously high here IMHO too. I remember going to the grocery and getting these bones FREE so I could give them to the dog(s) when growing up.


budasha said:


> I find that the beef marrow bones are very expensive here. It's been a while since I've done broth--must do it again soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes the beef marrow bones are ridiculously high here IMHO too. I remember going to the grocery and getting these bones FREE so I could give them to the dog(s) when growing up.


I remember when chicken wings were cheap too before Buffalo wings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delightful looking little town. How fun that you can rent boats of various types while there.


Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Bonnie, do the lilacs smell lovely ?
> Finally some lovely warm weather for you . Yesterday was a perfect day here warm and sunny with a slight breeze just enough to enjoy being in the garden , youngest went to Ruswarp to go kayaking, husband was jealous as it's one of his favourite places to visit as he used to go camping there as a kid ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How adorable! What a treasure that will be for someone. Can't wait to see it all completed.


Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you on the faces Darowil. I just finished a simple all-in-one bear and I hate the face I managed to do.


darowil said:


> But the ugly duckling turned out beautiful. Mind you I can't see this one becoming a swan.
> The faces are the worst part of these knitted items I find. I don't have the patience or artistic bent to allow me to do them well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How adorable! What a treasure that will be for someone. Can't wait to see it all completed.


Thank you Gwen I'm quite surprised at how like the pattern it's turning out , thought I might end up with a limped neck monster ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen I'm quite surprised at how like the pattern it's turning out , thought I might end up with a limped neck monster ????


She's very nicely done and looks great.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am feeling so much better now having given up sugar/sugar substitutes. I've now lost 29.5 lbs.; 70 to go.
I also find now on fasting days I don't get hungry at all; in fact rarely can drink all the broth I should. Of course,
I still sometimes want to eat everything in site but my portion sizes seem to be getting smaller and smaller.
I know at the KAP I will most likely eat some things I've eliminated from my food choices but will try to be careful and will just get back on track when I get home.


sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I did join ww but then panic hit when I weighed myself! Thought of Gwen and decided I would like more immediate results. Also bone broth diet suppose to be good for gut issues. Had my first cup of homemade bone broth this morning. Yummy. The hardest part will be no sugars or stevia but I figure it will be good for gut not to have either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good news.


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been making it in the early hours when the house is quiet so no distractions , wish I could say the same for no distractions during the day I've been outside having a fight with a very prickly thorny hedge , not keen on going right up the steps but had to get it done as it was becoming very overgrown , finally being covered by more insects than I care to know , head felt as if it was crawling , arms look as if I've been in a fight with a wild cat and it started to rain just as I started to clear all the mess up . Husband comes along and says it's not straight up top he's lucky I never used the hedge cutter on him , he is so fussy when it comes to the finishing touches which I can understand when it's something in the house but a hedge that give it a day will start sprouting leaves every where again no way I'm the one doing the job I say it's finished


Golly, I would have been inclined to a violent act too, I suspect. Both my husbands learned to leave the gardening to me! I did a lot of landscape gardening in the first marriage- I think it helped dissipate a lot of my anger at how I was being treated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news Julie


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would love the opportunity to visit the Outer Hebrides, myself!


And the crofts are charming. Beautiful all around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And the crofts are charming. Beautiful all around.


They are, aren't they.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


She's wonderful. I'm not sure I'd have the patience! Good on you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you on the faces Darowil. I just finished a simple all-in-one bear and I hate the face I managed to do.


I think it's great. Every one has its own personality!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are, aren't they.


Indeed. I love a good country scene (well in this case perhaps seaside scene), but it just "feels" peaceful to me.

I've had my coffee so need to get the kitty box cleaned and get a shower before work. Margaret, hope you get to feeling more like yourself. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you on the faces Darowil. I just finished a simple all-in-one bear and I hate the face I managed to do.


I think he is cute and has a happy face , made me smile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's very nicely done and looks great.


Thank you rookie


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning all, can't believe it's already Friday in the states! My responsibility today is to pick up dgs at school. I have a new car seat installed. This week I started on switching from winter to summer clothes. Got the hanging ones done; will tackle those for drawers this afternoon. Just in the nick of time--temps in th 90s F expected tomorrow.

The duck is so cute, Sonja. Perfect neck!! I always enjoy seeing all your craft projects and the picture of places where you are and where you have been. Now that Mary tutored me in how to add pics to post, I will try to send a few.

Sounds like the KAP will be a great time again this year. We who are not attending will have to form an ad hoc support group! I look forward to the pictures and wish everyone going safe travels.

Below is a pic of part of living room at DD's lake home.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Lovely photos. Such beauty in this wonderful world of ours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> She's wonderful. I'm not sure I'd have the patience! Good on you.


Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.craftelf.com/#axzz4ilP6A0Qb

I saw this out on the main section and found some things pretty quickly and logged out knowing that otherwise, I'd be spending the morning there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Morning all, can't believe it's already Friday in the states! My responsibility today is to pick up dgs at school. I have a new car seat installed. This week I started on switching from winter to summer clothes. Got the hanging ones done; will tackle those for drawers this afternoon. Just in th nick of time--temps in th 90s F expected tomorrow.
> 
> The duck is so cute, Sonja. Perfect neck!! I always enjoy seeing all your craft projects and the picture of places where you are and where you have been. Now that Mary tutored me in how to add pics to post, I will try to send a few.
> 
> ...


Thank you Marilyn. I was going to say I hope you post pictures of house at Lake and then a beautiful picture appeared . Wonder if it will work if I say I hope I win the lottery ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was especially as he had no illness or medical problems , and it came 8 month after losing husband brother in similar circumstances and 18 month after losing my sister , can honestly say we have had a nightmare 4 years .


That's terrible, so many so close together & all young. I hope all the bad things are over for a long while now.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn. I was going to say I hope you post pictures of house at Lake and then a picture appeared . Wonder if it will work if I say I hope I win the lottery ????


Go for it, Sonja!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you can see someone you feel good about. I understand essential tremors of the hands but didn't know that could make you wobbly as well. Do your legs shake? It sounded more like a balance issue.


My friend has essential tremors quite bad but only in her hands, she had to quit work as a result, imagine a lab tech coming at you with a needle with the shakes! Her dad also had them, apparently it can be hereditary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry to hear that DS2 is not feeling better while on the steroids. They usually help me quickly, though I have occasionally needed a second round.
> 
> I had thought to do a little cutting of material today and really need to sort some yarn to take to Ohio, but worked along side the cleaning lady all afternoon. I'm going to have to get into panic mode this week-end and get a few things organized and laundry done.


He was feeling OK while on the steroids but has been weaning off them, I think his dose was 60 & now he's finally down to 5. He feels terrible for a few days when he first cuts the dose, one more week & he goes off them completely


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Often I need to get to panic mode before I get much done.


Sometimes just need a little pressure to kick into action????

I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


Looks like she will be cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been making it in the early hours when the house is quiet so no distractions , wish I could say the same for no distractions during the day I've been outside having a fight with a very prickly thorny hedge , not keen on going right up the steps but had to get it done as it was becoming very overgrown , finally being covered by more insects than I care to know , head felt as if it was crawling , arms look as if I've been in a fight with a wild cat and it started to rain just as I started to clear all the mess up . Husband comes along and says it's not straight up top he's lucky I never used the hedge cutter on him , he is so fussy when it comes to the finishing touches which I can understand when it's something in the house but a hedge that give it a day will start sprouting leaves every where again no way I'm the one doing the job I say it's finished


There always has to be remarks from the peanut gallery, doesn't there???? I would be handing him the cutters but I know he isn't well enough to do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes the beef marrow bones are ridiculously high here IMHO too. I remember going to the grocery and getting these bones FREE so I could give them to the dog(s) when growing up.


I also thought they would be free????Out of curiosity I'll have to ask. Maybe they've heard of this diet & decided to capitalize on it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you on the faces Darowil. I just finished a simple all-in-one bear and I hate the face I managed to do.


I think he's cute, Gwen, looks happy.

One of the bears I made recently has a very strange nose, I got it off centre or something, but they have locking washers so no adjusting????My niece saw it & picked it as her favourite


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling so much better now having given up sugar/sugar substitutes. I've now lost 29.5 lbs.; 70 to go.
> I also find now on fasting days I don't get hungry at all; in fact rarely can drink all the broth I should. Of course,
> I still sometimes want to eat everything in site but my portion sizes seem to be getting smaller and smaller.
> I know at the KAP I will most likely eat some things I've eliminated from my food choices but will try to be careful and will just get back on track when I get home.


Congratulations, 30 pounds is a real accomplishment


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morning all, can't believe it's already Friday in the states! My responsibility today is to pick up dgs at school. I have a new car seat installed. This week I started on switching from winter to summer clothes. Got the hanging ones done; will tackle those for drawers this afternoon. Just in the nick of time--temps in th 90s F expected tomorrow.
> 
> The duck is so cute, Sonja. Perfect neck!! I always enjoy seeing all your craft projects and the picture of places where you are and where you have been. Now that Mary tutored me in how to add pics to post, I will try to send a few.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, what a great fireplace.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn. I was going to say I hope you post pictures of house at Lake and then a beautiful picture appeared . Wonder if it will work if I say I hope I win the lottery ????


????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes the beef marrow bones are ridiculously high here IMHO too. I remember going to the grocery and getting these bones FREE so I could give them to the dog(s) when growing up.


I was wondering if they were the same bones we get here for free, although I think some butchers have started charging a little for them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get moving & get a few things done before GD arrives. 
So far a beautiful day, the birds are really singing up a storm.
DH was hoping for a good shower of rain as he's been putting on liquid fertilizer, it gets dripped on &'then needs a rain to wash it down.

I hope Sam is doing OK, I also noticed he hasn't been posting


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Is it hot here today, we go from freezing to frying, it's 27C/79F & a hot wind. We are under a severe storm watch, hope we don't get hail.
> Things are sure growing in this weather.
> 
> My lilacs have never been more full of blooms, I read last fall that you should put wood ashes at the base & they will get more blooms, it seems to have worked
> ...


Your flowers are beautiful Bonnie. I have a lovely white lilac that usually is full of blooms but for some reason this year it only had about three flowers on it. I don't know if it needs a good haircut or some fertiliser. Someone told me just today that lilac have a limited life span. This one is probably 25 years old so maybe it's coming to the end.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> When I got up around 8 (went to sleep at 9. Was awake for about an hour but never sleep that long these days) there was some ice in the dogs water so it did get very cold-well for us. Lovely and warm in bed though.


 We are just getting used to a warm spell so that really does sound cold!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


Great that things seem to be moving at last. I would have thought if this was a pre op check they would at least have given you a date for the operation. Everyone needs time to get their families/pets/work etc organised before a spell in hospital.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Your flowers are beautiful Bonnie. I have a lovely white lilac that usually is full of blooms but for some reason this year it only had about three flowers on it. I don't know if it needs a good haircut or some fertiliser. Someone told me just today that lilac have a limited life span. This one is probably 25 years old so maybe it's coming to the end.


Mine were planted 30 years ago & seem to be doing better recently, & I know there are several clusters around the countryside in abandoned homestead yards so I think they last a very long time.
If you know someone with a wood fireplace, try the wood ashes, I had about a gallon pailful that I just dumped under the tree, I threw a little dirt on top just so the dog wouldn't lay in them, & since then the blooms have really multiplied


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I got my neurologist appointment made to see what my shaking and balance issues are. I go July 6. Has a couple of not so good days but nothing like I did in Mexico. Been wobbly a lot this week and a couple of shakie days. Did manage to knit on socks today with it but if I drops stitch I had to have help picking it up. Good now though.


Good that you're getting this looked into. Fingers crossed it's something that can be fixed easily.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was especially as he had no illness or medical problems , and it came 8 month after losing husband brother in similar circumstances and 18 month after losing my sister , can honestly say we have had a nightmare 4 years .


You certainly have had a nightmare four years. I hope the next 44 are a whole lot better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


She's looking good. I look forward to seeing her with her feet on!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling so much better now having given up sugar/sugar substitutes. I've now lost 29.5 lbs.; 70 to go.
> I also find now on fasting days I don't get hungry at all; in fact rarely can drink all the broth I should. Of course,
> I still sometimes want to eat everything in site but my portion sizes seem to be getting smaller and smaller.
> I know at the KAP I will most likely eat some things I've eliminated from my food choices but will try to be careful and will just get back on track when I get home.


That is a significant weight loss Gwen, you should be so proud of yourself and it's good that it doesn't seem too hard for you stick with this diet or get bored with it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Morning all, can't believe it's already Friday in the states! My responsibility today is to pick up dgs at school. I have a new car seat installed. This week I started on switching from winter to summer clothes. Got the hanging ones done; will tackle those for drawers this afternoon. Just in the nick of time--temps in th 90s F expected tomorrow.
> 
> The duck is so cute, Sonja. Perfect neck!! I always enjoy seeing all your craft projects and the picture of places where you are and where you have been. Now that Mary tutored me in how to add pics to post, I will try to send a few.
> 
> ...


That looks so cosy. Must be wonderful to come in to that fire in the winter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> How many of you will there be?
> 
> Has anyone heard from Melody? She hasn't been on here for quite a well. Hope all is okay with her.


She has posted on Facebook.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hugs, hope you have a peaceful and loving years to come.
Gwen, 30 pounds! Wow Ser! Super woman!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine were planted 30 years ago & seem to be doing better recently, & I know there are several clusters around the countryside in abandoned homestead yards so I think they last a very long time.
> If you know someone with a wood fireplace, try the wood ashes, I had about a gallon pailful that I just dumped under the tree, I threw a little dirt on top just so the dog wouldn't lay in them, & since then the blooms have really multiplied


DD has a wood burner in her house so I must remember to ask her for some ashes in the winter. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


Good to see you.

We want to to see you develop more energy and be ready to join in on some sitting and knitting together next weekend. Keep up the good eating.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


Good to hear from you Sam ,you just concentrate on building up your energy and getting back to a 100% , you will need it to keep up with all them mother ducks who are going to be looking after you next week ???? . Hopefully just being in the middle of your extended family will lift your spirits


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone was asking after Sam- I just got a note from him, apologising for not being online, but he is feeling better some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great that things seem to be moving at last. I would have thought if this was a pre op check they would at least have given you a date for the operation. Everyone needs time to get their families/pets/work etc organised before a spell in hospital.


It is, isn't it?, Maybe I am jumping the gun a little! That reminds I must check the bank account the rebate will be coming into- they often do the payments on Fridays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone was asking after Sam- I just got a note from him, apologising for not being online, but he is feeling better some.


I see Sam is feeling well enough to post- that is brilliant!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


No need to apologise Sam. We just want you to get really well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not sure how many of us there will be, but probably between 25-30 of us.
> 
> I saw Melody post on Facebook yesterday. She sounds good but has been busy having fun with her friends who are so good to her.


That will be a lovely crowd. I'm glad that Melody seems to be okay and having funs with friends is a good thing. I was concerned about Gage too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Bonnie, do the lilacs smell lovely ?
> Finally some lovely warm weather for you . Yesterday was a perfect day here warm and sunny with a slight breeze just enough to enjoy being in the garden , youngest went to Ruswarp to go kayaking, husband was jealous as it's one of his favourite places to visit as he used to go camping there as a kid ,


Looks like it's a very pretty village.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Mary did you have a lovely holiday , you all certainly looked as if you were having a good time , not that I know which one was you , the weather cooperated wonderful too .


Yes, it was very enjoyable, thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, thanks for the update on Sam. Have just read this page so will check to see about the pre-op...sounds hopeful.

Sam, so nice to see a post from you. Wonderful that you are keeping food down and hoping you continue to heal. Thinking of you every day and praying for your health.

We will be getting the flood alarm. My goodness, it is only $100 to purchase and then it is only 18 cents a month for the monitoring added to our bill with the alarm system. They will update us to wireless and then we can monitor from the phone and they will give us a camera for one room. Hmmmm, where to put that. Might be nice in the entryway in case we are upstairs, then we can see if someone has come in. Have to think about that. I should have asked if they do the cameras outdoor too. After the flood and about $2000 in damage, this seems pretty cheap. 

I was going to sell some of the clothes I have outgrown but they are already not taking any more summer clothes. I just wasn't feeling up to getting them in to the store at the time they were accepting clothes. I will try and go in August when they are accepting Fall/Winter clothes. My DH saw 2 pair of slacks I had gotten when at my biggest and he asked who did those huge slacks belong to. I gleefully answered, ME, knowing full well that they were way too big now. Unbelievably, the elastic waist still fits but the rest is waaaay too big. Still not back to my lowest weight as I did have some weight gain during Easter, and not just from the one day. I didn't stick to the diet and I see the results...gaining it back was sure easier than losing it. Six more pounds to go to get back to the 50 lb. weight loss. Not discouraged at all. I'm heading in the right direction again...YAY!!

My brother's surgery is over and now that the neurologist was called in he will regain some use of his hand. The first doctor saw his arm and knew if he did it my brother would have no use of it the rest of his life, so thank you for honest doctors. I probably told you already that his work was going to let him go, so we will see how that goes as he is getting a lawyer. The accident is because of work. Well, now he is on his way to recovery and that is so important. It will be a long time with physical therapy and apparently he is in a lot of pain. Not sure what they will do about drugs for pain as that was a problem for him for about 30 years or more. I know some addicts won't take any pain medication but I wonder how they handle it after surgery when at home.

Big Hugs to all. I'm doing fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was especially as he had no illness or medical problems , and it came 8 month after losing husband brother in similar circumstances and 18 month after losing my sister , can honestly say we have had a nightmare 4 years .


I can understand that it's been awful for your family. I hope the sun shines on you from here on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That and the eye Dr. both need to be seen. I can only handle so many white coats at a time!


I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thanks for the update on Sam. Have just read this page so will check to see about the pre-op...sounds hopeful.
> 
> Sam, so nice to see a post from you. Wonderful that you are keeping food down and hoping you continue to heal. Thinking of you every day and praying for your health.
> 
> ...


Not sure if it is a pre-op or not- they want to do the surgery sometime in July. The tax rebate is still not in the bank- maybe it will be next week.
Am glad you are getting the alarm system sorted.
That sounds very unjust for your brother to lose his job when the accident is work related. Hoping he can get some better treatment from the company.
Hugs to you, dear!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


I can see that mother duck emerging. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes the beef marrow bones are ridiculously high here IMHO too. I remember going to the grocery and getting these bones FREE so I could give them to the dog(s) when growing up.


That was a long time ago. Then they learned how much money they could make off these lovely soup bones.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you on the faces Darowil. I just finished a simple all-in-one bear and I hate the face I managed to do.


The mouth is a little crooked but that's the charm of it. Just like Candy's teeth. She has crooked teeth and is so lovable because of it. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling so much better now having given up sugar/sugar substitutes. I've now lost 29.5 lbs.; 70 to go.
> I also find now on fasting days I don't get hungry at all; in fact rarely can drink all the broth I should. Of course,
> I still sometimes want to eat everything in site but my portion sizes seem to be getting smaller and smaller.
> I know at the KAP I will most likely eat some things I've eliminated from my food choices but will try to be careful and will just get back on track when I get home.


You've done very well on your diet. Don't be too hard on yourself at KAP. Just eat lots of veggies and fruit to fill up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morning all, can't believe it's already Friday in the states! My responsibility today is to pick up dgs at school. I have a new car seat installed. This week I started on switching from winter to summer clothes. Got the hanging ones done; will tackle those for drawers this afternoon. Just in the nick of time--temps in th 90s F expected tomorrow.
> 
> The duck is so cute, Sonja. Perfect neck!! I always enjoy seeing all your craft projects and the picture of places where you are and where you have been.  Now that Mary tutored me in how to add pics to post, I will try to send a few.
> 
> ...


DD's lake house is so warm and inviting. Beautiful fireplace.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


Nice to hear from you, Sam, but don't rush it. You don't want to have a relapse and the ladies are looking forward to seeing you at KAP. Please take it easy. The summary ladies have been doing a good job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thanks for the update on Sam. Have just read this page so will check to see about the pre-op...sounds hopeful.
> 
> Sam, so nice to see a post from you. Wonderful that you are keeping food down and hoping you continue to heal. Thinking of you every day and praying for your health.
> 
> ...


Glad that you are getting that flood alarm. It will put your mind at ease and the cost is really minimal. I'm sure your brother is thankful to regain the use of his arm. If the accident was work related then he certainly should be covered and receive some compensation. Good that he's getting a lawyer's advice.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


Good to see you Sam. I hope you are on an up swing and you keep on getting better and better. You'll need all the strength you can muster to meet all your ladies next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YOGA FANS
> 
> Just saw the neatest thing. Yoga with alpacas.... The classes are held in the field with the animals and they really give the people some funny looks. It is in Canada but it didn't say where. I was hoping it was at the farm near me. Goat yoga is a new fad as well and the little goats climb right on you like you are a rock..... We also have classes here that are in the pool only you are on big, thick floats so as to really challenge your balance.


LOL! Doing yoga with dogs and cats is enough challenge for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you are getting flood alarm. Good DB will have some use of hand. I'm sober 40 years and do take pain meds as Rx'ed, actually usually less than Rx'ed. But I was never dual addicted. I hope he can get settlement from job for injury.
Trying to read bone broth diet to figure what to have on road trip tomorrow. Think I'll just pack a lunch salad and maybe even a dinner salad and fruit. What to use for salad dressing so it won't spill?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, behave yourself, young man, and rest as you need to! 

Daralene, flood alarm will bring some peace of mind and it does seem very reasonably priced. Your DB should file for workman's comp at the least while he is off (and it should also cover some of the medical expenses). 

Joy, do you have a good jam jar that might hold dressing?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got the results from the mammogram--all clear! That's what I was expecting, but good to have it confirmed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling vaguely off colour. No appetite- mind you that won't matter for a couple of days! Had been going to have a starving day tomorrow but changed to today as I don't feel like eating anyway. Thinking of having my first coffee for the day at 1.30pm. And would love to go back to bed as well. I did get around to having a shower and then of course I didn't want to get out
> 
> And my main goal for today is sewing. Bought some curtain material a while ago for the spare room- top done so I just need to do the hem and sides. Figured doing it here at DBs worked well as more floor space. Came back on here as I checked the internet for the hem depth and couldn't resist coming back in here!


Hope you are feeling better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish they had an earlier date. That sounds like a royal pain, especially when you don't know when it will happen. Do you have a cane around to help with balance and not falling when you get wobbly?


With every thing else going on, that date works good for me. And yes I have a cane in the car and a walking stick in the RV that I am in the process of carving. I keep one for when my knees are bad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you can see someone you feel good about. I understand essential tremors of the hands but didn't know that could make you wobbly as well. Do your legs shake? It sounded more like a balance issue.


No my legs don't shake. Just weird balance


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> More or less just as it looks U- ist.


Thank you. That's the way I was reading it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. That's the way I was reading it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you on the faces Darowil.  I just finished a simple all-in-one bear and I hate the face I managed to do.


He's cute


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend has essential tremors quite bad but only in her hands, she had to quit work as a result, imagine a lab tech coming at you with a needle with the shakes! Her dad also had them, apparently it can be hereditary


So far it's just the hands that shake. The balance issues may be completely separate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was feeling OK while on the steroids but has been weaning off them, I think his dose was 60 & now he's finally down to 5. He feels terrible for a few days when he first cuts the dose, one more week & he goes off them completely


Hope he will be fine when he is finished with it and no more problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


Good to hear from you Sam. As long as you stop in to say hi we are happy. That way we don't worry! See you in a week!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will of course be greater pain at first, but the thought of walking freely again is rather something.


Exactly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


She's adorable!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good to hear from you Sam ,you just concentrate on building up your energy and getting back to a 100% , you will need it to keep up with all them mother ducks who are going to be looking after you next week ???? . Hopefully just being in the middle of your extended family will lift your spirits


Well said, Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been making it in the early hours when the house is quiet so no distractions , wish I could say the same for no distractions during the day I've been outside having a fight with a very prickly thorny hedge , not keen on going right up the steps but had to get it done as it was becoming very overgrown , finally being covered by more insects than I care to know , head felt as if it was crawling , arms look as if I've been in a fight with a wild cat and it started to rain just as I started to clear all the mess up . Husband comes along and says it's not straight up top he's lucky I never used the hedge cutter on him , he is so fussy when it comes to the finishing touches which I can understand when it's something in the house but a hedge that give it a day will start sprouting leaves every where again no way I'm the one doing the job I say it's finished


Oh dear, you DH does like to live dangerously doesn't he? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morning all, can't believe it's already Friday in the states! My responsibility today is to pick up dgs at school. I have a new car seat installed. This week I started on switching from winter to summer clothes. Got the hanging ones done; will tackle those for drawers this afternoon. Just in the nick of time--temps in th 90s F expected tomorrow.
> 
> The duck is so cute, Sonja. Perfect neck!! I always enjoy seeing all your craft projects and the picture of places where you are and where you have been. Now that Mary tutored me in how to add pics to post, I will try to send a few.
> 
> ...


It's lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Exactly!


I hope so!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thanks for the update on Sam. Have just read this page so will check to see about the pre-op...sounds hopeful.
> 
> Sam, so nice to see a post from you. Wonderful that you are keeping food down and hoping you continue to heal. Thinking of you every day and praying for your health.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your brothers surgery went well. I don't see how his work can't cover the medical expenses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got the results from the mammogram--all clear! That's what I was expecting, but good to have it confirmed.


Great news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news!


Yes- re Sorlenna and test results.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got the results from the mammogram--all clear! That's what I was expecting, but good to have it confirmed.


Good news


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got the results from the mammogram--all clear! That's what I was expecting, but good to have it confirmed.


WooHoo!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your brothers surgery went well. I don't see how his work can't cover the medical expenses.


Thanks Bonnie. The expenses will be covered under Workmen's Compensation but it is the loss of his job that he is getting a lawyer for. He will miss 3 months work at the very least and that is probably why they are letting him go, but he doesn't want to lose his job and he should have a good point if he is able to do the work after healing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just posted the new Topic

Knitting Tea Party, 2nd June, 2017

so I hope you will join me at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-473665-1.html#10887092


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got the results from the mammogram--all clear! That's what I was expecting, but good to have it confirmed.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, good idea. I found a soup container in a lunch bag I don't use often and that will work. That way I can have dressing for several meals.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> She's adorable!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. The expenses will be covered under Workmen's Compensation but it is the loss of his job that he is getting a lawyer for. He will miss 3 months work at the very least and that is probably why they are letting him go, but he doesn't want to lose his job and he should have a good point if he is able to do the work after healing.


A lawyer would be good, if the company is subject to FMLA, your brother has 12 weeks job protection and the company can't make any changes in his employment status until after those 12 weeks are up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morning all, can't believe it's already Friday in the states! My responsibility today is to pick up dgs at school. I have a new car seat installed. This week I started on switching from winter to summer clothes. Got the hanging ones done; will tackle those for drawers this afternoon. Just in the nick of time--temps in th 90s F expected tomorrow.
> 
> The duck is so cute, Sonja. Perfect neck!! I always enjoy seeing all your craft projects and the picture of places where you are and where you have been. Now that Mary tutored me in how to add pics to post, I will try to send a few.
> 
> ...


That looks so great- full of character.

Are you allowed to burn open fires? David was telling me that we aren't to here because of all the emissions. Have to use fire boxes below a certain emission level. And was looking at some the other day and New Zealand's allowed emission levels are really low.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was feeling OK while on the steroids but has been weaning off them, I think his dose was 60 & now he's finally down to 5. He feels terrible for a few days when he first cuts the dose, one more week & he goes off them completely


Will be interesting to see how he goes once he has been off them for a few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes just need a little pressure to kick into action????
> 
> I hope you're feeling better today.


Still feeling much the same. Need to go and get some petrol (gas) so will get some Coke or similar and some yogurt or something similar. Try and add a few calories. Water gets boring and isn't very palatable when I'm not feeling well. At least I should lose some weight!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations, 30 pounds is a real accomplishment


Yes its a great effort- I meant to comment before but I think I forgot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


An instant pudding sounds ideal for me! Thank you Sam.
Hope you can pick up soon. And don't apologise for not posting- just a quick hello when you can to let us know you are around. And don't worry if you don't keep up- use the summary for the important stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thanks for the update on Sam. Have just read this page so will check to see about the pre-op...sounds hopeful.
> 
> Sam, so nice to see a post from you. Wonderful that you are keeping food down and hoping you continue to heal. Thinking of you every day and praying for your health.
> 
> ...


Good news about your brother. Hopefully he will get enough movement back to be able to do his job again.
And yes it is tough for ex-addicts when they need stronger pain pain relief. Hopefully he will be OK with the strongest non-narcotic ones. Which is what most people here go home on anyway after surgery.

That seems very reasonable for the flood alert and extra camera.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. The expenses will be covered under Workmen's Compensation but it is the loss of his job that he is getting a lawyer for. He will miss 3 months work at the very least and that is probably why they are letting him go, but he doesn't want to lose his job and he should have a good point if he is able to do the work after healing.


If he can do the work after healing then surely they can't sack him? Different matter if he can't do the work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got the results from the mammogram--all clear! That's what I was expecting, but good to have it confirmed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. The expenses will be covered under Workmen's Compensation but it is the loss of his job that he is getting a lawyer for. He will miss 3 months work at the very least and that is probably why they are letting him go, but he doesn't want to lose his job and he should have a good point if he is able to do the work after healing.


I agree, they shouldn't be able to terminate him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Will be interesting to see how he goes once he has been off them for a few days.


????????all goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks so great- full of character.
> 
> Are you allowed to burn open fires? David was telling me that we aren't to here because of all the emissions. Have to use fire boxes below a certain emission level. And was looking at some the other day and New Zealand's allowed emission levels are really low.


Our fireplace has an airtight firebox with glass doors so we can see the fire, much more efficient than having no doors on it & puts out an amazing amount if heat from a few sticks of wood. Some cities here, particularly those in valleys are restricting wood fires because of pollution of course in our province that's not a problem- 252,000 sq miles & a million people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> If he can do the work after healing then surely they can't sack him? Different matter if he can't do the work.


I would think if he can't do the job after he should qualify for some disability payment


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


Rest and get better Sam, you need to build up your reserves again, but it is good to see you post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got the results from the mammogram--all clear! That's what I was expecting, but good to have it confirmed.


YAY!!! Happy dance! It's always nice to have the confirmation.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks so great- full of character.
> 
> Are you allowed to burn open fires? David was telling me that we aren't to here because of all the emissions. Have to use fire boxes below a certain emission level. And was looking at some the other day and New Zealand's allowed emission levels are really low.


We can't burn in the city, but the lake home is about 3 hours north of Minneapolis on about 11 acres. If there was a dry season, there could be a ban on burning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> We can't burn in the city, but the lake home is about 3 hours north of Minneapolis on about 11 acres. If there was a dry season, there could be a ban on burning.


That makes sense.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Often I need to get to panic mode before I get much done.


That's me more often than not.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some people actually say the pain post-op is less than what they had before hand-so they need hardly any pain relief!


I have a friend who had horrible hips and had both done at once and really had next to nothing pain wise and breezed through therapy. I was really surprised.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


Darling. Mother Goose. Love her hat. Reminds me I have a pattern for duckling baby booties with one done somewhere around here. I should finish them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a friend who had horrible hips and had both done at once and really had next to nothing pain wise and breezed through therapy. I was really surprised.


My sister from Fl was dancing at our other sister's 50th wedding anniversary party 8 weeks after her surgery. She's not had any problems since then. A girlfriend of mine, though, has had a totally different outcome. So much depends on the surgeon, hospital staff, physical therapy and after care, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I did join ww but then panic hit when I weighed myself! Thought of Gwen and decided I would like more immediate results. Also bone broth diet suppose to be good for gut issues. Had my first cup of homemade bone broth this morning. Yummy. The hardest part will be no sugars or stevia but I figure it will be good for gut not to have either.


No Stevia either... That would be tough for some. I can give up the carbs, other than sugar. I have to have a sweet or a piece of chocolate now and again. I would like to fast one day a week, an probably will, but DH is really opposed to me doing that, especially until abdomen is completely healed. I would still eat plenty of protein. I won't start anything until I come back from trip but was happy to get blood work back and see Cholesterol has dropped. to 187. I tried to talk doc out of taking Simvastatin last time I saw him. No luck, but wll try again in Sept. Unfortunately, I think exercise does as much or more than diet and still not allowed to do that. (I'm also a little afraid of the bone broth, though I am going to make some. Last time I was having to do a bowel prep, it was the beef broth cubes that had me violently ill. That was almost 4 years ago and I haven't had a cup since! Hoping the flavoring with coconut and such will make it more appealing to my tummy.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been making it in the early hours when the house is quiet so no distractions , wish I could say the same for no distractions during the day I've been outside having a fight with a very prickly thorny hedge , not keen on going right up the steps but had to get it done as it was becoming very overgrown , finally being covered by more insects than I care to know , head felt as if it was crawling , arms look as if I've been in a fight with a wild cat and it started to rain just as I started to clear all the mess up . Husband comes along and says it's not straight up top he's lucky I never used the hedge cutter on him , he is so fussy when it comes to the finishing touches which I can understand when it's something in the house but a hedge that give it a day will start sprouting leaves every where again no way I'm the one doing the job I say it's finished


Absolutely finished! That is why I am eliminating all bushes that need trimming. I fell into them last time I trimmed the ones in front and that is the end of that! I do have a red photinia that is two stories high and will have to hire the tree guy to do it as I can't even get a start on it unless I hang out the second story window. It is to hide the shed from the street, but should have been pruned more regularly We never walk on that side of house so I kind of forgot about it. The Nandina that are left do't really have to be trimmed so they are staying.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes the beef marrow bones are ridiculously high here IMHO too. I remember going to the grocery and getting these bones FREE so I could give them to the dog(s) when growing up.


DH picked them up at the oriental grocery for DD and us and they were cheap.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you on the faces Darowil. I just finished a simple all-in-one bear and I hate the face I managed to do.


Looks like Yogi to me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling so much better now having given up sugar/sugar substitutes. I've now lost 29.5 lbs.; 70 to go.
> I also find now on fasting days I don't get hungry at all; in fact rarely can drink all the broth I should. Of course,
> I still sometimes want to eat everything in site but my portion sizes seem to be getting smaller and smaller.
> I know at the KAP I will most likely eat some things I've eliminated from my food choices but will try to be careful and will just get back on track when I get home.


You are doing great! I'm the same way naturally. If I don't eat, I really don't think about eating. Once I do, it's like turning on a light switch. I would like to lose 25 to 30... just a little afraid to do anything too drastic now when I'm supposed to be pushing proteins and can't exercise except to walk and who wants to do that in the TX summer! Guess I'll be mall walking... I did ask if I put the wound sealer over my dressing if I could walk in the pool if I came right home, showered and changed dressing but haven't heard back from Dr. yet. Since he wouldn't approve collagen and calcium algenate to help with healing and allow dressing chane every other day, I don't think he'll go for it anyhow. He is a love, but a little old fashioned.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morning all, can't believe it's already Friday in the states! My responsibility today is to pick up dgs at school. I have a new car seat installed. This week I started on switching from winter to summer clothes. Got the hanging ones done; will tackle those for drawers this afternoon. Just in the nick of time--temps in th 90s F expected tomorrow.
> 
> The duck is so cute, Sonja. Perfect neck!! I always enjoy seeing all your craft projects and the picture of places where you are and where you have been. Now that Mary tutored me in how to add pics to post, I will try to send a few.
> 
> ...


WOW, great fireplace and such an inviting and cozy feel.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend has essential tremors quite bad but only in her hands, she had to quit work as a result, imagine a lab tech coming at you with a needle with the shakes! Her dad also had them, apparently it can be hereditary


There is one nurse in the prep room at the hospital that has a visible tremor and I was dreading her sticking me, but she compensates perfectly and never misses! DH has one at one of his labs too. Obviously not he same thing, but sure makes you cringe when you see that needle headed your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was feeling OK while on the steroids but has been weaning off them, I think his dose was 60 & now he's finally down to 5. He feels terrible for a few days when he first cuts the dose, one more week & he goes off them completely


 WOW 60 is a lot. My dosages start high but decrease every three or four days so are over in a couple weeks. What is his health issue?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Your flowers are beautiful Bonnie. I have a lovely white lilac that usually is full of blooms but for some reason this year it only had about three flowers on it. I don't know if it needs a good haircut or some fertiliser. Someone told me just today that lilac have a limited life span. This one is probably 25 years old so maybe it's coming to the end.


I find that surprising. When at Mackinac Island, I saw several way older than that. They have a festival every year. Also, the town net to me in Chicago has a Lilace festival and the parks are full of them. The one big one when I was in HS is still there. Maybe some varieties?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great that things seem to be moving at last. I would have thought if this was a pre op check they would at least have given you a date for the operation. Everyone needs time to get their families/pets/work etc organised before a spell in hospital.


That was my thought and maybe a blood test to see what, of any adjustments have to be made before a date is given, but the system there is much different that here. Our pre-op is a day or two before surgery or the same day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize - i should have been on here long before now. i think i may be on an upswing - at least i hope so. there is just no energy. I've been drinking lots of milk - the cold milk tastes so good. also lots of water. vanilla pudding and orange jello seem to go down well. i had a dippy egg on a little pancake last night that tasted good. and everything is staying down which is always good. i try to stay up as much as possible but by 45 minutes i'm ready to lay down again. think of you often - know you are in good hands with kate, julie and margaret at the helm. i will try and keep up better this coming week. --- sam


Sam, while we love to see you post, this is the time for you to rest and really not worry about us. We would much rather have you feeling well for the KAP then pushing your recovery right now. Jello is usually the first thing I can handle if I haven't been eating for awhile and anything really cold.... but not milk. Glad that tastes good to you beause it is good for you.... REST... REST...REST.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thanks for the update on Sam. Have just read this page so will check to see about the pre-op...sounds hopeful.
> 
> Sam, so nice to see a post from you. Wonderful that you are keeping food down and hoping you continue to heal. Thinking of you every day and praying for your health.
> 
> ...


 It seems to me that his company will have to pay disability even if they were planning to let him go. He was still employed (and is) at the time of the accident. Glad he will have some hand use. The pain issue is a big one. Do you know if he is getting anything at all in hospital? Maybe by the time he goes home, he won't need anything or can use ice and other distractions from the pain. Sure hope he can get some guidance for dealing with it.

Glad the alarm is so reasonable. My brother just had $40,000 in repairs from a broken pipe. I think $10,000 was paid for by insurance so I think he did some upgrading while he was at it. Sure hope it wasn't mom's money....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got the results from the mammogram--all clear! That's what I was expecting, but good to have it confirmed.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With every thing else going on, that date works good for me. And yes I have a cane in the car and a walking stick in the RV that I am in the process of carving. I keep one for when my knees are bad.


That reminds me... I bought a very tall birch pole for walking stick. The man did beautiful carving but I bought the wood so DH could do sheep for me. He drew one design that I wasn't crazy about so it is out of sight, out of mind. Must remind him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister from Fl was dancing at our other sister's 50th wedding anniversary party 8 weeks after her surgery. She's not had any problems since then. A girlfriend of mine, though, has had a totally different outcome. So much depends on the surgeon, hospital staff, physical therapy and after care, etc.


And sometimes despite all of this being good they can not work.But it is a very real minority for whom they don't work. The large majority are much better off after.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> And sometimes despite all of this being good they can not work.But it is a very real minority for whom they don't work. The large majority are much better off after.


True, I had another friend who ended up in a wheel chair as both hip replacements broke and had to be redone. That is certainly not the norm though. Another friend had good operations but was not a fan of the PT.. It was painful for her but, once over, she is so much better and happier.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Off to mark my spot on the new week. Forgot it was Friday! It is almost 5 AM. DH will kill me if he sees I'm up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Off to mark my spot on the new week. Forgot it was Friday! It is almost 5 AM. DH will kill me if he sees I'm up.


My DH just accepts that I go to sleep at strange hours. But currently struggling to keep going until 9pm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working, we had a theory about accidents, sometimes people who were drunk or drugged had much less injuries than you'd expect. We though it might be because they were much more relaxed & limp so didn't get so many injuries????


Yep, I agree. That's the only thing that hasnt been mentioned as yet...whether he had anything like that in his system.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Air conditioner? Did you have it on for the fan to circulate the warm air from the fire?
> Maybe you need to fill a bag or sock with some rice & microwave it to have a hot pad.
> Do your houses there have no insulation at all? You would think they would put some in to keep the heat out


I think she meant that she had it running on heat....reverse cycle. Yes most houses do have insulation also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Cathy, I agree, everyone here means so much to me, I'd be lost without you all.


 :sm24: I really do wish we had a "heart" symbol in our smileys.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, you do seem to go with extremes in your part of the world!
> 
> p.s., love the yellow flowers in particular.


Ditto..... me too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orthopaedics want to see me Thursday 15th, at 10 a.m.- they will be doing bloods, not sure if that means it's the pre-op. . The op. may be as soon as next month.


I am glad they seem to be moving along.... will be interesting to see when they schedule for.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, while we love to see you post, this is the time for you to rest and really not worry about us. We would much rather have you feeling well for the KAP then pushing your recovery right now. Jello is usually the first thing I can handle if I haven't been eating for awhile and anything really cold.... but not milk. Glad that tastes good to you beause it is good for you.... REST... REST...REST.


Sam, you have my permission to hoard all of the popsicles to yourself. I even saw some Pedialyte freeze pops that might be a good thing to get some electrolytes back in your system (although DGS said they didn't taste very good).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And sometimes despite all of this being good they can not work.But it is a very real minority for whom they don't work. The large majority are much better off after.


I agree. I forgot to add patient's own health situation and their diligence to post operative care to the equation also and didn't want to lay any general blame on the medical staff, but in my friend's case, there were some issues with her care. That's the only one I've heard of having any issues out of the many done on DFIL's friends at the Senior Center.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Look what's nearly finished , just need some duplicate stitching on the shawl feet sewn on hopefully straight so she won't be a drunken duck????and the dreaded face but as it's only eyes and 2 little marks on her nose hopefully she won't be an ugly duckling either . Not a 100% happy with the beak but she is better than I thought she would be


Wow Sonja, she is looking fantastic......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad they seem to be moving along.... will be interesting to see when they schedule for.


Thank you, Cathy- won't be long now and I should know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja, she is looking fantastic......


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW 60 is a lot. My dosages start high but decrease every three or four days so are over in a couple weeks. What is his health issue?


He was diagnosed in September with auto immune vasculitis


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree. I forgot to add patient's own health situation and their diligence to post operative care to the equation also and didn't want to lay any general blame on the medical staff, but in my friend's case, there were some issues with her care. That's the only one I've heard of having any issues out of the many done on DFIL's friends at the Senior Center.


And there is no doubt that sometimes there is bad care by the medical staff (medical in the wider sense not just doctors) causing problems. Sometimes honest mistakes as no one is perfect, high work load etc and plain out negligence. And yes non-compliance by the patient.
But overall knee and hip replacements are amazing at how much they change the individuals quality of life. Those and cataract surgery are probably the two biggest surgeries for improving quality of life of the population overall.Being able to see and be mobile make such a huge difference to quality of life. And so many are impacted by one or both of them. Wonder how many people over 75 haven't had one or the other or at least know that they will be needing one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The mosquitoes here are terrible, clouds of them out today, they carry so many diseases now. We are lucky & don't have the ones that carry malaria but I wonder what happens if our mosquitos bite someone who has run into the Zika virus on vacation if it can be spread around. It has such devastating effects.
> I bought some little " pucks" from the garden catalogue, I think they were called Dunks but would have to check, they were some kind of spore that kills mosquito larva in standing water, meant for small fish ponds & rain barrels


Those work wonders. I had them on the farm to help keep mosquitoes down.


----------

